# knitting tea party 30 may '14



## iamsam

Knitting Tea Party 30 May 14

(content removed due to copyright)


----------



## NanaCaren

Well I have made it here on the first page haven to done that in a long time. 
Everything sounds delicious. Will have to reread and pick one to try out. Half of the grandchildren just arrived so I guess I am done reading for now.

House full of teens for a birthday party for one of them tonight campfire and s'mores.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Sam, the recipes look marvelous - you spend so much time getting these put together for us and we appreciate it very much---but hate to see you fret over them.


----------



## pammie1234

Sam, are you early? Great opening as usual. Now I'll go back and read more carefully!


----------



## pacer

Wonderful job Sam. Sounds like desserts are on the menu. You don't need to worry about the ones we didn't see as we know you will share them with us in due time. We just appreciate you being with us each week.


----------



## pammie1234

Congratulations to Bailee on her accomplishments. I think it is so good for kids to be involved in sports, art, and music. 

Group of teenagers? How fun! I would love the campfire, especially if S'mores are there! I hope they let you join in the party! Or, leave you alone! The choice is yours!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Sam, as usual a wonderful job. I love cream cheese and these bars sound just right for the Sr Center. Just save the other recipes for future weeks. Sometimes you almost overwhelm me with so many recipes!! Thanks for doing it.


----------



## Jacklou

Sam, the recipes look good, but for the summer, in your research, how about some that don't require baking. I don't put my oven on during the summer and am always looking for non-bake desserts.  I'm going to save the above ones as they really look delicious.

Jackie


----------



## martina

Great recipes as always Sam, thank you. 
We have been packing boxes and had viewers this afternoon, now just waiting for Mike to arrive. Tomorrow they are hiring , loading and driving the van up to near where I am going to live. It will make the house less cluttered, and easier to keep ready for viewers. Whether I will find that I have packed away something I will need remains to be seen! 
To all with problems, you are in my prayers. I still have my cough but not as bad as it was, and not as sneezy, either.
Take care all.


----------



## Sorlenna

Goodness, I'm getting a stomachache just thinking about how much of those cakes I might eat...! I would have to take a closer look and see if any of them might be converted to use with Stevia (yes, sugar is sugar, and he can't eat any of it). 

I'm just marking my spot--will be back later, I hope, and thanks for another great opening, in spite of Word's being persnickety (believe me, I understand that one too well).


----------



## AZ Sticks

Dear Sam - what a great choice of desserts.... I'm thinking something with strawberries this weekend. I thought I was so clever getting in under the wire and you posted the link for the new KTP just before I posted my catch up "book" on last weeks!!!! That's OK nothing earth shattering anyway. I can't believe Bentley will be having his birthday already - the last 12 months have flown by haven't they??? Gentle hugs and lots of good vibes to all that are needing them - love the pictures and videos from last week - the "boys" are sure growing up aren't they??? I am in need of a Serena fix, hopefully Nana Cathy will post something new (hint, hint). I will check back later this evening - love to see the Friday posts!!! - luv-AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks

Glad you're feeling better! It will be nice to get some of the extra stuff packed away and boxes moved . I sure hope that you get a looker that loves your house soon. I know how nice it is to get settled when you know that a move is in the future. Enjoy your boys! luv-AZ


martina said:


> Great recipes as always Sam, thank you.
> We have been packing boxes and had viewers this afternoon, now just waiting for Mike to arrive. Tomorrow they are hiring , loading and driving the van up to near where I am going to live. It will make the house less cluttered, and easier to keep ready for viewers. Whether I will find that I have packed away something I will need remains to be seen!
> To all with problems, you are in my prayers. I still have my cough but not as bad as it was, and not as sneezy, either.
> Take care all.


----------



## iamsam

i will do that jacklou - I never thought of them - i'll start looking. --- sam



Jacklou said:


> Sam, the recipes look good, but for the summer, in your research, how about some that don't require baking. I don't put my oven on during the summer and am always looking for non-bake desserts. I'm going to save the above ones as they really look delicious.
> 
> Jackie


----------



## Jacklou

Thanks Sam


----------



## purl2diva

Sam,

Love all the bar cookie recipes. I'm in charge of the coffee hour at church on Father's Day and I think one or two of these would be perfect.

Thanks for all that you do for all of us.

WI Joy


----------



## Cashmeregma

How frustrating to lose so much of your posting, but such a cute opening about Marie Antoinette. My goodness Bailee is athletic. Our grandchildren play only because they have to at their school. No athletic genes on either side of the family, although I did pretty good at basketball and ice skating when I was young.

That sesame crusted tofu with pineapple sounds wonderful.


----------



## sassafras123

Sam, yummy recipes. 
Just saving spot.


----------



## DonnieK

Oh goody, I got on the second page this time. Hip Hip Hurray.
I am so glad you posted the strawberry and pretzel receipt because I had been looking for mine and can't seem to lay my hands on it. It was like a dream come true!!! Thank you every so much.

Martina, I do not envy you having to pack up for a move. When I moved here, that was it for me. They will have to take a stick of dyn o mite to get me out of here now. No more moving. Hope you are done soon.

Am praying for more rain, but, it is not looking good.
I have been working on another cat but with nurses in and out all day long it is hard to get any knitting done. But they are a necessary evil for the time being.

Hope you all have a wonderful knitting weekend or whatever you may have planned. Be safe and God bless one and all.


----------



## iamsam

well - I have found this many - it may have to do - although I think there are a few hiding somewhere and I just may find them just to spite word. lol --- sam

Tandoori Roasted Cauliflower with Almond Butter

Serves 4-5 as a side dish

Ingredients:

1 head cauliflower  cut into florets
1/2 cup almond butter
2 tbsp olive oil or sunflower oil
4 tsp of Season with Spices Tandoori Seasoning
Season with Spices Sweet Ginger Sea Salt (or coarse salt)
Squeeze of fresh lemon juice or lime juice
Fresh cilantro leaves or flat-leaf parsley  coarsely chopped for garnish
Crushed toasted almonds (optional)

Method:

In a large bowl, whisk together almond butter, oil and tandoori seasoning. Depending on the texture of your almond butter, squeeze in some lemon juice or a tablespoon of water if you find the mixture a little dry. Toss the florets into the mixture and coat well.

Adjust the top oven rack, so the cauliflower will be about 4-5 inches away from the heat. Preheat the oven for a few minutes on the low broil setting.

While oven is preheating, spread out the cauliflower in a single layer on a foil lined baking pan.

Roast under the broiler for 10-12 minutes, until just tender and golden brown (remove from oven halfway to flip florets over). When cooked, sprinkle with Sweet Ginger Sea Salt or coarse salt, squeeze lemon or lime juice over, and garnish with fresh cilantro leaves or parsley. For extra crunch, and to add texture for presentation, top with crushed toasted almonds. Serve hot.

http://blog.seasonwithspice.com/2013/11/tandoori-roasted-cauliflower-recipe.html#ixzz339o4zWJs

Almond Butter Soba Noodles with Garlic Shrimp

Serves 2

Ingredients:

garlic shrimp:
1 1/2 teaspoons vegetable oil
8 to 10 white shrimp, peeled, deveined and cleaned
2 garlic cloves, minced
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon black pepper

almond butter sauce:

1/4 cup all natural almond butter
2 tablespoons ponzu sauce
2 tablespoons raw honey
1 1/2 tablespoons rice wine vinegar
1 tablespoon plus 1 teaspoon soy sauce
2 teaspoons sesame oil
8 ounces soba noodles, cooked and chilled
1 carrot, peeled and julienned
1/3 hothouse cucumber, julienned
3 leaves savoy cabbage, shredded
1 teaspoon toasted black sesame seeds
1 teaspoon toasted and crushed almonds, optional

Directions:

For garlic shrimp: Place all garlic shrimp ingredients into a bowl and marinate for 30 minutes.

Heat a skillet over medium-high heat and sauté shrimp for 5 to 6 minutes or until just cooked through. Remove from heat and refrigerate until ready to use.

For almond butter sauce: Place all ingredients into a bowl and whisk together until fully combined. Refrigerate sauce for at least 30 minutes.

To assemble: In a large bowl toss together the soba noodles and sauce until fully coated. Place a handful of shredded savoy onto a plate and top with half of the coated soba noodles. Top noodles with carrots and cucumbers followed by shrimp. Finish with a sprinkle of sesame seeds and serve.

http://www.spoonforkbacon.com/2013/10/almond-butter-soba-noodles-with-garlic-shrimp/

GRILLED ALMOND BUTTER, DARK CHOCOLATE AND POMEGRANATE SANDWICH

A grilled sandwich on crusty wheat bread stuffed with almond butter, quality dark chocolate and pomegranate arils.
Author: Minimalist Baker

Recipe type: Sandwich, Dessert
Cuisine: Veganso it has to be good for you - right?

Serves: 2

INGREDIENTS

4 slices whole grain crusty bread
2 Tbsp dairy-free butter (Earth Balance) or olive oil
4 Tbsp roasted salted almond butter
4 squares dark chocolate (dairy-free for vegan; don't exceed 70% cacao)
2-3 Tbsp pomegranate perils*

INSTRUCTIONS

Heat a large skillet over medium heat.

Butter the outsides of four slices of bread, then slather the inside of two slices with almond butter.

Next add two large squares of chocolate on top of the almond butter and top with pomegranate arils. Top with the other slice of bread, buttered side up and place the sandwich in the skillet.

Push down with a heavy spatula to compress. Gently flip when the bottom is browned and crusty - about 2-3 minutes. (be careful not to burn)

Cook for another 2-3 minutes on the other side. Serve immediately.

Serving size: 1 sandwich Calories: 556 Fat: 35 g Saturated fat: 11 g Carbohydrates: 50 g Sugar: 21 g Sodium: 440 mg Fiber: 6 g Protein: 13.5 g

http://minimalistbaker.com/grilled-almond-butter-dark-chocolate-pomegranate-sandwich/

Grandma's Cucumber Salad

Yield: 4 servings
Ingredients:
2 english cucumbers
1/4 small onion, sliced thin
1/4 green bell pepper, sliced thin
1 large clove garlic, smashed
1 cup white vinegar
2/3 cup cold water
4 tablespoons sugar

2 teaspoons salt
1/2 teaspoon ground black pepper

Directions:

Peel cucumbers and slice very thin. Place into bowl with onion, bell pepper and garlic.

In a liquid measuring cup, stir remaining ingredients together.

Pour over veggies and stir.

Cover and refrigerate 6 hours {at least!!} to overnight before serving.

http://www.laurenslatest.com/grandmas-cucumber-salad/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed:%2Blaurenslatest%2FyMlk%2B(Lauren's%2BLatest)

Wheat Berry Chicken Salad with Artichokes, Asparagus and Creamy Goat Cheese

When I created this salad, we had leftover grilled asparagus on hand but feel free to use any fresh or grilled vegetables you need to use up. This salad is extremely versatile and tastes best when made with the freshest produce you can find. Your fork is waiting.

Author: Liz DellaCroce | The Lemon Bowl

Serves: 4

This hearty, protein-packed wheat berry chicken salad is full of spring flavors including asparagus, artichokes and creamy goat cheese.

Ingredients

8 ounces cooked chicken breast - cubed
¾ cup uncooked wheat berries - prepared according to package instructions
2 celery stalks - minced
1 cup grilled asparagus - diced
½ cup halved cherry tomatoes
½ cup red onion - minced
4 artichoke hearts in water - drained and roughly chopped
2 tablespoons lemon juice
1 tablespoon olive oil
1 ounce crumbled goat cheese
salt and pepper to taste

Instructions

Place cooked wheat berries in a medium bowl and add chicken, celery, asparagus, tomatoes, red onion and artichoke hearts. Toss to combine.

Add lemon juice, olive oil, goat cheese and toss again until goat cheese starts to emulsify into the dressing.

Season with salt and pepper to taste before serving.

Serving size 2 cups  CaloriesL 255  Fat: 6.5g  Carbohydrates: 32.9g  SugarL 3.9g  Sodium: 419mg  Fiber: 6.9g  ProteinL 19.5g  CholesterolL 33.mg

http://thelemonbowl.com/2014/05/wheatberry-chicken-salad-with-artichokes-asparagus-and-creamy-goat-cheese.html?utm_source=Receive+Updates+from+The+Lemon+Bowl&utm_campaign=a167fb28c3-RSS_EMAIL_CAMPAIGN&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_098c0245b8-a167fb28c3-58688965

Next Day Salad

Layer the ingredients but don't mix it up too far in advance or the lettuce will begin to wilt and the dressing will get watery. Not that it won't still be good - it certainly is - but waiting to toss will keep things more crisp and fresh. You can customize this salad however you like. In fact, if I would have had some frozen peas, I would have tossed a layer of those in myself, so use what you like.

Serves about 7

Ingredients

For the Salad:

1 large head of iceberg lettuce, torn
1 small head of raw cauliflower, broken up into florets
1 medium head of raw broccoli, broken up
1 cup of finely chopped red onion
1 cup of chopped, cooked bacon (about 9 slices)
1/2 cup of freshly grated Parmesan cheese

For the Dressing:

1-1/2 cups of real mayonnaise
1/4 cup of granulated sugar, or to taste
2 tablespoons of apple cider vinegar
1 tablespoon of Creole or yellow mustard
1/2 teaspoon of kosher salt, or to taste
1/4 teaspoon of freshly cracked black pepper, or to taste
1/4 teaspoon of Creole or Cajun seasoning, or to taste, optional

Instructions

Tear, rinse and spin dry the lettuce.

Break up the cauliflower and broccoli into small florets, rinse and drain in a colander.

Layer ingredients in a deep (4-inch) 9 x 13 inch, or similar sized pan, in the order listed.

Whisk together the dressing ingredients and spread evenly over the top.

Cover tightly and refrigerate at least 12, or up to 24 hours. Toss well just before serving.

Source: http://deepsouthdish.com

Vegan Eggplant Meatballs

Slightly Adapted from Mark Bittman's VB6 Cookbook

Mark suggests serving this on a whole wheat roll, over pasta, rice or vegetables, but I thought I would make some zoodles (zucchini noodles) for a veggie play on spaghetti and meatballs. To make the zucchini noodles, you'll need a spiralizer (I use the Paderno Spiral Vegetable Slicer) or a mandolin fitted with a julienne blade. I use 1 medium zucchini per person and saute each zucchini with 1/2 teaspoon of olive oil and garlic for 1 1/2 to 2 minutes tops. To see a more detailed zucchini noodle recipe, click here for my Zucchini Noodles with Lemon and Shrimp.

These meatballs are perfect for all types of diets; vegan, vegetarian, dairy-free, clean eating, and gluten-free if you swap the crumbs for gluten-free breadcrumbs.

Servings: 4  Size: 3 meatballs with 1/2 cup sauce  Old Points: 5 pts  Points+: 6 pts
Calories: 260  Fat: 7 g  Carb: 43 g  Fiber: 9 g  Protein: 8 g  Sugar: 1 g
Sodium: 307 mg  Cholesterol: 0 mg

Ingredients:

cooking spray 
1 tbsp olive oil 
1 lb unpeeled eggplant, cut into 1-inch pieces 
1 tsp kosher salt 
1/2 tsp black pepper 
1 medium onion, chopped 
1 tbsp minced garlic 
1 cup cooked white beans (or drained, rinsed canned) 
1/4 cup chopped fresh parsley 
1 cup whole wheat breadcrumbs or panko (use gf crumbs for gluten free) 
pinch red chili flakes (optional) 
2 cups quick marinara sauce

Directions:

Heat the oven to 375°. Spray a large rimmed baking sheet with cooking spray.

Place 1/2 tablespoon olive oil in a large nonstick skillet over medium high heat. When hot add the eggplant and 1/4 cup water. Season with salt and pepper and cook, stirring occasionally until tender, 10 to 15 minutes. Transfer to the bowl of a food processor.

Add the remaining 1/2 tablespoon of oil to the skillet with the onion and garlic and cook until translucent, 3 to 5 minutes. Add to the food processor along with the drained beans and parsley and pulse until well combined and chopped, but not pureed.

Combine the mixture with the breadcrumbs and red chile flakes if using. Taste for salt then roll into 12 meatballs, about 2-inches in diameter. Transfer to the prepared baking sheet and bake until firm and browned, about 25 to 30 minutes.

Meanwhile, warm the marinara sauce and serve with the meatballs over pasta, zucchini noodles or on a whole wheat roll.

http://www.skinnytaste.com/2014/05/vegan-eggplant-meatballs.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+weightwatcherspointsrecipes+%28Skinnytaste%29

Super Greens Southwest Kale Salad

And just as a side note, a sprinkle of red onion really livened this baby up.so dont forget the onion!

Yield: 4 servings

Ingredients:

for the chicken-
2 boneless skinless chicken breasts, cut into bite sized pieces
2 tablespoons olive oil
1 teaspoon cumin
1/2 teaspoon chili powder
1/2 teaspoon garlic salt
1/8 teaspoon cinnamon

for the dressing-

1 tablespoon balsamic vinegar
1 clove of garlic, smashed
1/4 cup chopped cilantro
2 tablespoons agave
1/4 teaspoon cumin
juice of 2 limes
1/4 cup light olive oil
salt, to taste
6 cups kale and/or 'power greens' pre washed lettuce mix
3 ears corn, cooked and charred on the grill {or just canned corn}
1 can garbanzo beans, drained and rinsed
1 avocado, sliced
chopped cilantro
finely diced red onion
crushed tortilla chips

Directions:

Preheat oven to 400 degrees.

Lightly spray baking sheet with non stick cooking spray and set aside.

Toss chicken pieces in oil and seasonings. Spread evenly onto baking sheet and bake 15 minutes, turning once. Cool slightly.

While chicken is cooking, place all ingredients for dressing into high powdered blender. Blitz until garlic is fully incorporated. Pour into serving bowl.

Arrange each bowl with kale and other greens, corn, garbanzo beans, avocado, cilantro, onion, tortilla strips, etc. Top with chicken pieces and drizzle with dressing.

http://www.laurenslatest.com/super-greens-southwest-kale-salad/


----------



## AZ Sticks

Are you trying to tame another cat DonnieK??? I love the way your first one turned out! I haven't gotten up the nerve to try any of Pat's critters yet, but some day..... hope you are feeling better - take care of yourself and just poke those nurses with one of your needles if they are a problem!!! 
luv-AZ


DonnieK said:


> Oh goody, I got on the second page this time. Hip Hip Hurray.
> I am so glad you posted the strawberry and pretzel receipt because I had been looking for mine and can't seem to lay my hands on it. It was like a dream come true!!! Thank you every so much.
> 
> Martina, I do not envy you having to pack up for a move. When I moved here, that was it for me. They will have to take a stick of dyn o mite to get me out of here now. No more moving. Hope you are done soon.
> 
> Am praying for more rain, but, it is not looking good.
> I have been working on another cat but with nurses in and out all day long it is hard to get any knitting done. But they are a necessary evil for the time being.
> 
> Hope you all have a wonderful knitting weekend or whatever you may have planned. Be safe and God bless one and all.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Wow Sam that Kale salad sounds great... I think I have pretty much the list in the fridge - may be my dinner tonight. Oh shoot - I only have frozen corn....I may see if I can "grill" it in a skillet! What's the worst thing that can happen??


----------



## RookieRetiree

Good to see you, Jackie .... hope things are calming down some for you. We haven't gotten the summer heat yet---but I'm sure it's soon on it's way---probably will be 100 F degrees for graduation day.



Jacklou said:


> Sam, the recipes look good, but for the summer, in your research, how about some that don't require baking. I don't put my oven on during the summer and am always looking for non-bake desserts. I'm going to save the above ones as they really look delicious.
> 
> Jackie


----------



## iamsam

june - I mentioned it on last week's ktp but doubt if you saw it - but that picture of the marina is museum quality - anyone would be proud to hand that on their wall. gypsy is certainly not a kitty anymore - she looks like a queen surveying er kingdom. good to see the nephew also. --- sam


----------



## iamsam

nuke it. --- sam --- then put it in the skillet just to brown it.



AZ Sticks said:


> Wow Sam that Kale salad sounds great... I think I have pretty much the list in the fridge - may be my dinner tonight. Oh shoot - I only have frozen corn....I may see if I can "grill" it in a skillet! What's the worst thing that can happen??


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Well I have made it here on the first page haven to done that in a long time.
> Everything sounds delicious. Will have to reread and pick one to try out. Half of the grandchildren just arrived so I guess I am done reading for now.
> 
> House full of teens for a birthday party for one of them tonight campfire and s'mores.


There's always something special going on at your house. 
Who's birthday is it? One of your teen or a friend?
Junek


----------



## AZ Sticks

I will try it that way-


thewren said:


> nuke it. --- sam --- then put it in the skillet just to brown it.


----------



## jknappva

RookieRetiree said:


> Sam, the recipes look marvelous - you spend so much time getting these put together for us and we appreciate it very much---but hate to see you fret over them.


I agree. Don't sweat the small stuff. These recipes are plenty, Sam.
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> There's always something special going on at your house.
> Who's birthday is it? One of your teen or a friend?
> Junek[/quote
> 
> It's Chrissy's Chris's birthday, well it was on tuesday. Chrissy has down very good to keep this a secret fro him.


----------



## siouxann

Finally got my computer back from the witch doctor/wizard. They had to contact their "sources" to fix the problem. But, anyway, it's good to be back. I lurked quite a bit on my phone, but trying to type was too difficult for me, especially when spell check decided to help me! LOL

Best wishes to all who are celebrating an occasion, and my prayers and hopes for healing to those who are in need.


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> june - I mentioned it on last week's ktp but doubt if you saw it - but that picture of the marina is museum quality - anyone would be proud to hand that on their wall. gypsy is certainly not a kitty anymore - she looks like a queen surveying er kingdom. good to see the nephew also. --- sam


Yes. I did see your note, Sam. I'm always excited when she posts pictures. I know all of you enjoy them as much as I do.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

AZ Sticks said:


> I will try it that way-


My mother used to cut fresh corn off the cobb and brown it in butter in a frying pan all the time when I was growing up. Sooo good!
Junek


----------



## darowil

martina said:


> Great recipes as always Sam, thank you.
> We have been packing boxes and had viewers this afternoon, now just waiting for Mike to arrive. Tomorrow they are hiring , loading and driving the van up to near where I am going to live. It will make the house less cluttered, and easier to keep ready for viewers. Whether I will find that I have packed away something I will need remains to be seen!
> To all with problems, you are in my prayers. I still have my cough but not as bad as it was, and not as sneezy, either.
> Take care all.


So do you have a place already or just know where are moving to and putting things in storage? it is so hard keeping a place ready for viewing all the time. Hope you get a buyer quickly-and that the sale then goes through quickly


----------



## jknappva

siouxann said:


> Finally got my computer back from the witch doctor/wizard. They had to contact their "sources" to fix the problem. But, anyway, it's good to be back. I lurked quite a bit on my phone, but trying to type was too difficult for me, especially when spell check decided to help me! LOL
> 
> Best wishes to all who are celebrating an occasion, and my prayers and hopes for healing to those who are in need.


Glad you're back...you were missed. Love this tablet except when the darn thing wants to correct what I write and make me look more of an idiot than I already am!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> jknappva said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's always something special going on at your house.
> Who's birthday is it? One of your teen or a friend?
> Junek[/quote
> 
> It's Chrissy's Chris's birthday, well it was on tuesday. Chrissy has down very good to keep this a secret fro him.
> 
> 
> 
> And a happy belated birthday to Chrissy's Chris.
> 
> Junek
Click to expand...


----------



## AZ Sticks

You're making my mouth water!


jknappva said:


> My mother used to cut fresh corn off the cobb and brown it in butter in a frying pan all the time when I was growing up. Sooo good!
> Junek


----------



## darowil

Sam you seem to have a love-hate relationship with your computer and the recipes. can't live with it or without it. Thanks for all the effort you make each week for us.
Came online for a knitting pattern to take with me today and somehow ended up here. Anyway now off to find the patten and then shower and head out for the day.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Happy happy belated birthday to Chrissy's Chris.


----------



## jknappva

I need to ask for the prayer warriors to pray for my oldest son. He called me from the hospital this afternoon. As if COPD isn't enough, he's bleeding internally and, of course, they won't have the test results back until Mon.
At least, the Dr. was encouraging. He told him it might be from a hole in his intestine but nothing they couldn't fix. But it's very discouraging for him.
I'm thanking all of you in advance as I well know the miracles our prayers have brought.
Hugs, 
Junek


----------



## siouxann

June, special prayers going out to your son. He has more than enough problems, just with the COPD. He sure doesn't need more!


----------



## AZ Sticks

Dear June, You, your son and your entire family are on the top of the list. I know how frightening something like this can be. Please take a deep breath and take care of yourself during this stressful time. Keep us posted, I am sure that the drs are on top of things and he's in good hands. love to you - AZ


jknappva said:


> I need to ask for the prayer warriors to pray for my oldest son. He called me from the hospital this afternoon. As if COPD isn't enough, he's bleeding internally and, of course, they won't have the test results back until Mon.
> At least, the Dr. was encouraging. He told him it might be from a hole in his intestine but nothing they couldn't fix. But it's very discouraging for him.
> I'm thanking all of you in advance as I well know the miracles our prayers have brought.
> Hugs,
> Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma

June, prayers and loving thoughts to you and your son-- the waiting is so hard-- please don't let it stress you. Just read an article about research that says women form special bonds (that we sometimes let men share, I added that) that help women deal better with stress. Hugs, babe, keep well.


----------



## cmaliza

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party 30 May 14
> 
> to say that I am frustrated is putting it mildly  I will try and replace some of the recipes that I lost  they are still in my email. Time to get moving here.
> 
> Sam


~~~Hey Sam...don't get frustrasted...not worth it! Look on the bright side...you have a collection ready for another KTP! :lol: :lol:


----------



## AZ Sticks

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Hey Sam...don't get frustrasted...not worth it! Look on the bright side...you have a collection ready for another KTP! :lol: :lol:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Grandmapaula

June, praying for your son, and I've put you and him in my "prayer book". Hugs, Paula


----------



## pammie1234

June, I hope your son can get the problem fixed as soon as possible. I know it is a worry for both of you. Take care of yourself as we don't want you to bet sick, too.


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> I'm thanking all of you in advance as I well know the miracles our prayers have brought.
> Hugs,
> Junek


Healing thoughts being sent to you and your son. It is hard not knowing what is going on.


----------



## cmaliza

~~~HA! I'm caught up for this week! Wahoo!.....oh..it is only 3 pages "old". well...small victories! )

DS & DIL and DB & SIL were supposed to be here for dinner...so I preped a b'day dinner for DB. hmph! He won't be here until about 11 PM (they will eat dinner on the way)...and DS won't be here at least until 9:30...if at all (cat is sick). So...we have a nice dinner planned, ready to be cooked...and no one to eat it. pfui. oh well....at least the delays are not because of injuries or other catastrophies. and....Like Sam...have recipes (food)ready for another day.

I think we'll have some salad and hope folks make it for dessert (homemade strawberry shortchake). "Stay tuned"....who knows???

Still enjoying memory of meeting Tami & her knitting friends. I can't go back for about 2 weeks...but looking forward to that! Should be fun all summer meeting with them.

I have figured out what I am making for the KAP party. The Vermilion ladies gave me additional ideas...which will double what I have to do....but that's okay. I am busy trying to get those things ready. I'm hoping for a larger group this October. It is such a hoot to meet others we have only "seen in print". One of the surprising things..is how various names are pronounced. Not always like the written word. fun!

Heart-felt concerns and prayers for those with difficulties. This KTP is such a treasure for support. Happy celebrations for those graduating this spring, those celebrating birthdays & anniversaries & successes. We hold with loving hands those events.

It's a beautiful (tho' too cold to sit outside) sunset tonight. Very red-orange-pink-purple...blue & calm lake...lovely times.

Hope to stay in touch this week....


----------



## jheiens

Prayers for him right now, June.

Ohio Joy


----------



## sassafras123

June, praying for you and your son.


----------



## purl2diva

sassafras123 said:


> June, praying for you and your son.


As am I.


----------



## iamsam

prayers and healing energy surrounds your son june - copd is difficult enough without anything else. trust the prayer warriors. --- sam



jknappva said:


> I need to ask for the prayer warriors to pray for my oldest son. He called me from the hospital this afternoon. As if COPD isn't enough, he's bleeding internally and, of course, they won't have the test results back until Mon.
> At least, the Dr. was encouraging. He told him it might be from a hole in his intestine but nothing they couldn't fix. But it's very discouraging for him.
> I'm thanking all of you in advance as I well know the miracles our prayers have brought.
> Hugs,
> Junek


----------



## pammie1234

Both my teams in baseball and basketball lost tonight. That means the Heat are going to the finals ....again. Not to offend anyone, but I do not like Miami. It will now be up to San Antonio or Oklahoma City to beat them in the finals. If Miami wins I will have to take to my bed for at least a week!


----------



## pacer

Busy day today. The weekend will be just as busy so jump on to read when I can. Take care. I am falling asleep just reading all the comments.


----------



## NanaCaren

Good night folks it has been a long day and another one tomorrow. I have one of the grandsons over tonight. He gets up early, I will likely be up watching races any ways. The company will be nice. 
A little bedtime snack before I turn in.


----------



## Bonnie7591

June, hope your son is better soon. Such a worry not knowing what is happening.
Daralene, I made your avocado chocolate mousse for supper, it's really good & so easy, what a stange texture avocados have, I have never cut into one before, doesn't even seem like a fruit. I'll be making that again.

I picked fresh asparagus from the garden this afternoon, so good. I gave some to my neighbor tonight as DH doesn't really like it.

Sam, what a lot of work you go to each week for all of us, thank you.
Congrats to Bailey for doing so well in sports, it opens so many doors for kids when they get to competitions, my son made so many friends travelling all over the province for running & badminton when he was in school.
Has anyone watched the show on CNN called The Sixties? I haven't watched all of it yet but it is about TV in the 60's, what I've watched so far brings back so many memories, Dick van Dyck, Carol Burnett, Hogan's Heros, great old TV so much better than the crap we get now.
I spent the afternoon cleaning my camper, have I said I hate mice, what a mess the dirty little buggers make!
I got my tumbling block baby quilt finished this morning, I'm glad it's done, it's the last thing I had to finish for the quilt show on June 14th. I'm not totally happy with it but I wasn't picking it out again.


----------



## Poledra65

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party 30 May 14
> 
> The end of may and summer is just three weeks +/- away. Today is the last day of school  the children will soon be home so glad they dont have to go back on Monday. And  just fourteen days until bentley is one year old. It hardly seems possible. The year has gone really fast.
> 
> I think bailee is having a bunch of girlfriends over  not sure if it is tonight or tomorrow night to celebrate the end of school. She will be in eighth grade next year. She did so well in track this year  brought home a lot of first place ribbons. This was her first year  I think once she hits high school she is going to be pretty formidable on the track. She also does well in her gymnastics. The girl does have muscle.
> 
> I think we should start with the good stuff this week  after all  marie antionette said everyone should eat cake  Im with her and here is my offering.
> 
> Lemon Chiffon Cake
> 
> Author: Jo
> Serves: 12
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> 2 cups all purpose flour
> 1½ cups granulated sugar
> 1 tbsp baking powder
> ½ tsp salt
> ½ cup vegetable oil
> 8 eggs, separated
> ¼ cup lemon juice
> ¼ cup water
> 2-1/2 tbsp grated lemon zest
> Lemon Glaze
> 6 tbsp butter , melted
> 1 tbsp grated lemon zest
> 2 cups powdered sugar
> 3 tbsp lemon juice
> 1 tsp vanilla extract
> 
> Instructions
> 
> Preheat oven to 325°F.
> 
> In large bowl, add flour, granulated sugar, baking powder and salt. Add oil, egg yolks, lemon juice, water and lemon zest; whisk until well combined. In large bowl, beat egg whites until stiff peaks form. Fold ⅓ of whipped egg whites into the batter to lighten. Gently fold in the remaining egg whites until mixture is combined; do not over mix or batter will deflate. Pour into ungreased pan; tap gently on counter to release air pockets.
> 
> Bake 50-60 minutes or until cake springs back when touched. Invert pan immediately after removing from oven and allow to cool completely. Run knife around the sides and center of cake to loosen.
> 
> For glaze, combine butter, zest, powdered sugar, juice and vanilla in medium bowl; stir until smooth. Pour over cooled cake and spread with spatula. Glaze will set hard within 30 minutes
> 
> http://www.jocooks.com/bakery/cakes/lemon-chiffon-cake/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+JoCooks+%28Jo+Cooks%29
> 
> Quick and Easy Strawberry Ice Box Pie
> 
> 1 - 6 oz store bought graham cracker crust or one pretzel pie crust
> 
> for the pretzel crust:
> 2 - cups finely crushed pretzel sticks
> 1/3 - cup butter, melted
> 1/4 - cup packed brown sugar
> 
> for the filling:
> 2 - cups strawberries, hulled and sliced
> 1 - (13.5 oz) container Marzetti Strawberry Cream Cheese Fruit Dip
> 3 - tablespoon strawberry Jell-O powder
> 3/4 - cup whipping cream, whipped
> 
> for the whipped cream topping:
> 1 1/4 - cups whipping cream
> 1/3 - cup powdered sugar
> 1/4 - teaspoon vanilla extract
> 
> Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Stir together the first 3 ingredients. Firmly press on bottom, up sides of a lightly greased 10 inch pie plate. Bake 10-12 minutes or until lightly browned. Remove from the oven to a wire rack, and cool completely about 30 - 45 minutes.
> 
> Process strawberries in a food processor or use an immersion blender until finely chopped. In a large bowl add the strawberry fruit dip, chopped strawberries and gelatin; mix until combined (I just used a wooden spoon).
> 
> Beat 3/4 cup of whipping cream at high speed until soft peaks form.; gently fold whipped cream into the strawberry mixture, and spoon into prepared crust. Cover and freeze for 8 hours or until firm.
> 
> Beat remaining 1 1/4 cups whipping cream at high speed until foamy; gradually add the powdered sugar and vanilla extract; beating until soft peaks form. Spread over pie. Freeze for 1 hour or until whipped cream is firm.
> 
> To serve remove from freezer 45 minutes before serving. Keep pie stored in freezer.
> 
> Cook's Note: You can substitute a store bought graham cracker crust or homemade graham cracker crust in place of the pretzel crust.
> 
> Recipe yields: 1 - 9 inch pie - Serves: 8
> 
> Inspired by: southern living
> Mommyskitchen.com
> 
> Chocolate Cola Cake
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> 1 (18-1/4-ounce) package devil's food cake mix
> 1 (4-serving-size) package chocolate instant pudding mix
> 4 eggs
> 1/2 cup vegetable oil
> 1 3/4 cups cola, divided (See Notes)
> 1/2 cup (1 stick) butter
> 3 tablespoons unsweetened cocoa
> 1 (16-ounce) package confectioners' sugar, sifted
> 1 teaspoon vanilla extract
> 1 cup chopped pecans, toastedWhat To Do:
> 
> Directions
> 
> Preheat oven to 350 degrees F. Coat a 9- x 13-inch baking dish with cooking spray.
> 
> In a large bowl with an electric mixer on low speed, beat cake mix, pudding mix, eggs, and oil until blended. Gradually add 1-1/4 cups cola. Increase mixer speed to medium and beat 2 minutes; pour batter into prepared baking dish.
> 
> Bake 30 to 35 minutes, or until a toothpick inserted in center comes out clean. Cool in pan on a wire rack 10 minutes.
> 
> In a large saucepan, combine butter, cocoa, and remaining cola; cook over medium heat until butter melts, stirring constantly. Do not allow to boil. Remove from heat; stir in confectioners' sugar and vanilla, then the pecans.
> 
> Spread warm frosting over top of warm cake; cool completely on a wire rack.
> 
> Notes: This cake is also great made with cherry-flavored cola!
> 
> http://www.mrfood.com/Cakes/Chocolate-Cola-Cake/ml/1/?utm_source=ppl-newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=mrfoodjustdesserts20140525#CsSwyjadRXwF9Yox.99
> 
> so much for cake  but now Im think of some finger food dessert  see  I remembered to spell it right. Something you can pile on the plate and take it with you  of course  thinking back  one could take the whole cake with you and just eat it off the cake plate like I do. Why dirty extra dishes. They I rinse the fork off under the hot water faucet  stick it in the drainer and Im good to go. I digress  finger food dessert. In this I have several bar recpes from Pillsbury so you know they are going to fast and easy but on so good.
> 
> Strawberry Shortcake Cookie Bars
> 
> Now isnt this recipe easy  ready to bake sugar cookies  mo muss  no fuss  no clean up. Of course for the purist among us you could make sugar cookies from scratch. Im really not fond of whipped topping  Im wondering if you could use real whipped cream here?
> servings 15
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> 1 package Pillsbury Ready To Bake! refrigerated sugar cookies
> 2 packages (8 oz each) cream cheese, softened
> 1/4 cup sugar
> 1 envelope unflavored gelatin (1 tablespoon)
> 4 oz frozen (thawed) whipped topping (half 8-oz container)
> 1 3/4 cups chopped fresh strawberries
> 
> Steps
> 
> Heat oven to 375°F. Line cookie sheet with cooking parchment paper.
> 
> Heat oven to 375°F. Line cookie sheet with cooking parchment paper.
> 
> Remove cookies from package; place cookies on cookie sheet. Bake 10 minutes. Remove from cookie sheet to cooling rack; cool completely. (To speed up process, refrigerate cookies about 1 hour.)
> 
> Meanwhile, line 11x7-inch pan with cooking parchment paper.
> 
> Once cookies are cool, place in food processor. Cover; pulse a few times until all cookies are crumbled. Reserve 1 cup of the cookie crumbs. Pour remaining cookie crumbs into pan; press in bottom of pan to form crust.
> 
> In mixer bowl with paddle attachment, beat cream cheese and sugar until creamy and smooth. Add gelatin; stir to combine.
> 
> With rubber spatula, fold whipped topping and 1 cup of the chopped strawberries into cream cheese mixture. Spread over cookie crust. Top with remaining chopped strawberries.
> 
> Sprinkle reserved 1 cup cookie crumbs evenly over dessert; gently press with fingers. Refrigerate at least 4 hours.
> 
> To serve, cut into 5 rows by 3 rows to make 15 bars, or into 6 rows by 3 rows to make 18 bars.
> 
> EXPERT TIPS: If you're on a vegetarian diet, you can leave the gelatin out, but remember to refrigerate a little longer. These bars can be easily frozen and served as ice cream bars on hot summer days.
> 
> http://www.pillsbury.com/recipes/strawberry-shortcake-cookie-bars
> 
> Strawberry Filled Lemon Cream Cheese Bars
> servings 32
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> Base
> 
> 1 box lemon or yellow cake mix
> 1/2 cup margarine or butter, softened
> 1/2 cup finely chopped almonds
> 1 cup strawberry preserves or jelly
> 
> Filling
> 
> 1 package (8 oz) cream cheese, softened
> 1/4 cup sugar
> 1/4 cup all-purpose flour
> 1/8 teaspoon salt
> 1 egg
> 1/2 cup frozen concentrated margarita mix, thawed
> 
> Steps
> 
> Heat oven to 350°F (325°F for dark or nonstick pan). Grease 13x9-inch pan. Place cake mix in large bowl. With pastry blender or fork, cut in butter until crumbly. Add almonds; mix well. Reserve 1 cup mixture for topping. Press remaining mixture in bottom of pan. Stir preserves until smooth; carefully spread over base.
> 
> Heat oven to 350°F (325°F for dark or nonstick pan). Grease 13x9-inch pan. Place cake mix in large bowl. With pastry blender or fork, cut in butter until crumbly. Add almonds; mix well. Reserve 1 cup mixture for topping. Press remaining mixture in bottom of pan. Stir preserves until smooth; carefully spread over base.
> 
> In same bowl, beat cream cheese, sugar, flour, salt and egg with electric mixer at medium speed until well blended. Add margarita mix; beat at low speed until blended. Carefully pour filling over base. Sprinkle reserved base mixture over filling.
> 
> Bake 34 to 41 minutes or until edges begin to brown and center is set. Cool completely, about 1 hour. Cut into bars. Store covered in refrigerator.
> 
> Expert Tips: For an adult gathering, serve this dessert as part of a Mexican-themed dinner. Start the party with margaritas (the kids can have lemonade), then move on to Beef Enchilada Casserole, along with a tossed salad. Cap off the meal with these margarita-flavored bars.
> 
> NUTRITION INFORMATION PER SERVING - Serving Size: 1 Bar  Calories 160 - Total Fat 7g  Cholesterol 20mg  Sodium 160mg - Total Carbohydrate- 23g - Dietary Fiber 0g - Sugars 14g  Protein-1g
> 
> Exchanges: 1/2 Starch; 0 Fruit; 1 Other Carbohydrate; 0 Skim Milk; 0 Low-Fat Milk; 0 Milk; 0 Vegetable; 0 Very Lean Meat; 0 Lean Meat; 0 High-Fat Meat; 1 1/2 Fat;
> www.pillsbury.com
> 
> Pecan-Cream Cheese Bars
> servings 15
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> 1 box yellow cake mix
> 1 cup chopped pecans
> 1/2 cup butter, melted
> 3 eggs
> 1 package (8 oz) cream cheese, softened
> 1 bag (1 lb) powdered sugar
> 
> Steps
> 
> Heat oven to 325°F. Lightly grease 13x9- inch pan with shortening or cooking spray.
> 
> In large bowl, stir cake mix, pecans, butter and 1 of the eggs with spoon until well blended. Press mixture in bottom of pan.
> 
> In medium bowl, beat remaining 2 eggs, the cream cheese and powdered sugar with electric mixer on medium speed until smooth. Pour over cake mix base.
> 
> Bake 40 minutes or until set. Cool completely on cooling rack. Cut into 5 rows by 3 rows.
> 
> Serving Size: 1 Serving  Calories 436 - Total Fat 22g Sodium 343mg - Total Carbohydrate 59g - Dietary Fiber 1g  Protein - 4g
> 
> www.pillsbury.com
> 
> Raspberry Pecan Cream Cheese Bars
> servings 24
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> Bars
> 
> 1 (16.9-oz.) pkg. Pillsbury Pecan Swirl Quick Bread & Coffee Cake Mix
> 6 tablespoons butter, melted
> 3 eggs
> 3/4 cup raspberry preserves or jam
> 1 (8-oz.) pkg. cream cheese, softened*
> 1 (3-oz.) pkg. cream cheese, softened*
> 2 1/2 cups powdered sugar
> 1 teaspoon vanilla
> 
> Glaze
> 
> 1 cup powdered sugar
> 3 to 5 teaspoons water
> 
> Steps
> 
> Heat oven to 350°F. In large bowl, combine quick bread mix, butter and 1 of the eggs; mix well. Spread dough in bottom of ungreased 13x9-inch pan to form crust. Spread preserves over dough.
> 
> Heat oven to 350°F. In large bowl, combine quick bread mix, butter and 1 of the eggs; mix well. Spread dough in bottom of ungreased 13x9-inch pan to form crust. Spread preserves over dough.
> 
> Beat cream cheese in large bowl until light and fluffy. Add remaining 2 eggs, 2 1/2 cups powdered sugar and vanilla; beat until smooth. Spoon and spread mixture over preserves. In small bowl, combine swirl mix from packet and pecans from foil packet; mix well. Sprinkle over cream cheese mixture.
> 
> Bake at 350°F. for 35 to 45 minutes or until golden brown. Cool 1 hour.
> 
> In small bowl, combine 1 cup powdered sugar and enough water for desired drizzling consistency; blend until smooth. Drizzle glaze over bars. Refrigerate 1 hour. If desired, garnish with fresh raspberries and mint sprigs. Store in refrigerator.
> 
> Expert Tips: *Eleven ounces 1/3-less-fat cream cheese (Neufchâtel) can be substituted for the cream cheese.
> 
> Serving Size: 1 Bar-Calories 270 - Calories from Fat 100 - Total Fat - 11g  Sodium 160mg - Total Carbohydrate 39g - Dietary Fiber 0g - Sugars 31g  Protein 3g
> 
> www.pillsbury.com
> 
> Now  dont those sound good  and yes  they used some prepared ingredients  but sometimes easy and fast is what you want  especially when unexpected company arrives. And they are halfway healthy  they have fruit in them. I dont know  can diabetics eat powdered sugar or am I just dense  sugar is sugar regardless of the form it takes?
> 
> Oh my  that was a sugar rush wasnt it. I think we need something in our stomachs to soak up all that sugar. Hmmmm  what should that be. Something with some substance  gonna have to think about that one for a minute.
> 
> Sesame-Crusted Tofu With Spicy Pineapple Noodles Recipe
> 
> Quick Info:
> Servings
> Quick Meal
> Contains Nuts
> Contains Wheat/Gluten
> Vegetarian
> 
> Nutritional Info (Per serving):
> Calories: 439, Saturated Fat: 2g, Sodium: 694mg, Dietary Fiber: 6g, Total Fat: 19g, Carbs: 49g, Cholesterol: 0mg, Protein: 19g
> Carb Choices: 3
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> 4 ounce(s) noodles, udon, or whole-wheat spaghetti
> 1/3 cup(s) sesame seeds, preferably a mixture of white and black
> 1/2 teaspoon salt
> 1 1/3 tablespoon cornstarch, divided
> 14 ounce(s) tofu, extra-firm, water-packed and drained
> 4 teaspoon oil, canola, divided
> 1 tablespoon ginger, fresh, minced
> 2 clove(s) garlic, minced
> 2 medium pepper, red chile, dried, such as Thai, cayenne or chile de arbol
> 8 ounce(s) peas, sugar snap, cut in half
> 6 ounce(s) pineapple juice, unsweetened
> 2 2/3 tablespoon soy sauce, less sodium
> 2 cup(s) pineapple, diced
> 2 teaspoon oil, sesame, hot
> 
> Preparation
> 
> Bring a large saucepan of water to a boil. Cook pasta according to package directions, drain and rinse well under cold water.
> 
> Mix sesame seeds, 1 tablespoon cornstarch and salt in a shallow dish. Cut the block of tofu lengthwise into 8 thin "steaks." Pat dry with a paper towel, and press both sides into the sesame-seed mixture.
> 
> Heat 2 teaspoons canola oil in a large nonstick skillet over medium-high heat. Add the tofu and cook until golden brown, about 3 minutes per side. Transfer to a plate, cover and keep warm.
> 
> Wipe out the pan. Heat the remaining 2 teaspoons canola oil. Add ginger, garlic and chiles and cook, stirring, until fragrant, about 30 seconds. Add snap peas and cook, stirring, until beginning to brown, about 2 minutes more. Add pineapple juice, bring to a boil and cook 2 minutes.
> 
> Whisk the remaining 1 teaspoon cornstarch and soy sauce in a small bowl until smooth. Add to the pan and cook, stirring, until the sauce is thickened, about 1 minute. Reduce heat to low, add pineapple, sesame oil and the noodles; toss to coat with the sauce and cook until heated through, about 1 minute. Remove the chiles. Serve the noodles with the tofu.
> 
> Everydayhealth.com
> 
> My word program went bonkers  had a fit  closed itself  and in so doing wiped out about 25 pages. It is too late to start over so this will have to do. My apologies. I am going to include the final two recipes that I was trying to add when it started turning nasty.
> 
> Homemade Maple Espresso Bacon
> May 30, 2014 by David Leite | photo by David Leite | |
> 
> Homemade bacon direct from my backyard | Bradley Smoker, 2014
> 
> LC Think Pink Note
> Pink salt, is a curing salt with nitrite that does a few special things to meat: It changes the flavor, preserves the bacons red color, prevents fats from developing rancid flavors, andmost importantly in home curingprevents many strains of bacteria from growing. Its sold under various brand names, such as Tinted Cure Mix or T.C.M., DQ Curing Salt, Prague Mix #1, Curing Salt #1, and Insta-Cure Salt #1. Do not buy Insta-Cure #2, which is used for air-cured meats that arent cooked, such as pepperoni, hard salami, Genoa salami, prosciutto hams, dried farmers sausage, capicola, etc.
> 
> Special Equipment: Wood chips
> 
> about 5 pounds
> 
> INGREDIENTS
> 
> 5 to 6 pounds skinless pork belly (make sure the pork belly is trimmed to an even thickness and doesnt taper at the ends)
> 1/4 cup dark brown sugar
> 1/4 cup maple syrup
> 1/4 cup kosher salt
> 1/4 cup instant espresso powder
> 2 teaspoons Instacure #1, also known as Prague Mix #1 or Curing Salt #1
> 1 1/2 tablespoons freshly ground black pepper
> 1/4 to 1/2 cup water
> Hickory or apple wood sawdust, chips, chunks, or bisquettes
> 
> DIRECTIONS
> 
> Rinse and pat the pork belly dry. Trim any scraggly edges so the pork belly forms a neat rectangle. Save the scraps for sausage, if desired. (Who in their right mind doesnt desire sausage?)
> 
> In a medium bowl, mix the brown sugar, maple syrup, salt, espresso powder, curing salt, pepper, and enough water to make a sludgy mess. Using your hands, slather the mixture all over the pork belly, turning to coat all sides. Slip the floppy belly into a large resealable plastic bag and seal it. Fit the belly, in its bag, into a baking dish and then slide the whole thing into the fridge. Refrigerate for 7 days, making sure to flip the bag and massage the liquid that accumulates in the bag into the pork belly once a day.
> 
> After 7 days, remove the pork belly from the bag, rinse it thoroughly under cool running water, and pat it lightly dry. Set up your smoker, charcoal grill, or gas grill for hot smoking.
> 
> Smoke the meat in your smoker (or, if using a gas or charcoal grill, over indirect heat) making sure to keep the temperature at 200°F (93°C), until the internal temperature of the bacon registers 150°F (65°C), roughly 3 to 4 1/2 hours, give or take some time depending on the size of your pork belly and the exact temperature of your smoker. (If you dont have the means to smoke the pork belly, you can make the bacon by brushing the fatty side with liquid smoke and then baking it in a 200°F (93°C) oven until it reaches an internal temperature of 150°F.) Remove the bacon from the smoker and let it rest until its cool enough to handle.
> 
> Grab a sharp knife, slice the cooled bacon as thickly or as thinly as you please, and sizzle it up in a skillet. Wrap the rest tightly in plastic wrap and refrigerate for up to 1 week or freeze it for up to 2 months.
> 
> http://leitesculinaria.com/95593/writings-homemade-bacon-cured-maple-espresso.html#3VV1LdHj4yYrmg2r.99
> 
> Espresso Poundcake with Maple Bacon Icing
> 
> If you have a HUGE sweet tooth, you can sprinkle your bacon with brown sugar before it bakes to make candied bacon for the top!
> 
> Ingredients:
> 
> 1 1/2 cups all purpose flour
> 1 tablespoons double dutch cocoa powder
> 1 1/4 teaspoons baking powder
> 1/4 teaspoons salt
> 12 tablespoons (1 1/2 sticks) butter, softened
> 1 1/4 cup granulated sugar
> 3 large eggs
> 2 teaspoons vanilla extract
> 1/4 cup strong espresso, cooled (I used Ristretto by Nespresso)
> 
> for the Maple Bacon icing:
> 
> 1/2 teaspoon whole milk
> 3 tablespoons pure maple syrup
> 1/4 teaspoon maple extract
> 1 1/2 cups powdered sugar
> 8 strips center cut bacon, cooked and crumbled
> 
> Directions:
> 
> Preheat oven to 350°F. Butter a 9 x 5 loaf pan. Line the bottom of the pan with parchment paper and butter the parchment paper as well. Set aside.
> 
> In a medium bowl, whisk together flour, cocoa powder, baking powder and salt. Set aside.
> 
> In stand mixer, beat together butter and sugar until light and fluffy, about 2 minutes. Add eggs one at a time, throughly mixing each time. Add vanilla extract and mix until combined.
> 
> Add half flour mixture and half espresso. Mix. Add remaining flour mixture and espresso and mix until smooth and no large lumps remain.
> 
> Transfer batter to prepared baking loaf pan. Bake for 55-65 minutes, or until toothpick inserted in the center comes out clean. Let sit until cool, at least 45 minutes and then remove from pan.
> 
> Then, in a small bowl whisk together milk, pure maple syrup, and maple extract. Add powdered sugar, whisking until smooth. Slowly pour on top of the cooled poundcake and sprinkle with crumbled bacon. Serve immediately.
> 
> http://www.thenovicechefblog.com/2012/07/espresso-poundcake-with-maple-bacon-icing-a-nespresso-giveaway/
> 
> to say that I am frustrated is putting it mildly  I will try and replace some of the recipes that I lost  they are still in my email. Time to get moving here.
> 
> Sam


Hi Sam, great opening even if you did lose parts, but then you can just add them throughout the week. 
Ran errands all day, talking to David on the phone while catching up on here. Hoping that we do not get the hail that they were predicting.


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> I need to ask for the prayer warriors to pray for my oldest son. He called me from the hospital this afternoon. As if COPD isn't enough, he's bleeding internally and, of course, they won't have the test results back until Mon.
> At least, the Dr. was encouraging. He told him it might be from a hole in his intestine but nothing they couldn't fix. But it's very discouraging for him.
> I'm thanking all of you in advance as I well know the miracles our prayers have brought.
> Hugs,
> Junek


Prayers winging their way to you and he.


----------



## Poledra65

pammie1234 said:


> Both my teams in baseball and basketball lost tonight. That means the Heat are going to the finals ....again. Not to offend anyone, but I do not like Miami. It will now be up to San Antonio or Oklahoma City to beat them in the finals. If Miami wins I will have to take to my bed for at least a week!


Go Spurs Go!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Good night folks it has been a long day and another one tomorrow. I have one of the grandsons over tonight. He gets up early, I will likely be up watching races any ways. The company will be nice.
> A little bedtime snack before I turn in.


Oh YUM!!!!! I'll be right over to join you.


----------



## Ceili

Actually finished the last TP, which I haven't done in months, and up to date on this one. We'll see what happens.

I see that so many of you have had the "icks" over the past week or so. Horrible! Hope you all feel better soon. I had a case of "mild strep" about a month ago, but recovered fairly quickly. I still have a lingering cough, but my daughter told me that it's because I recently quit smoking, and my body is now trying to get rid of all the crud. She's a respiratory therapist, so I believe her. 

I'm too CRAFTy to comment on everyone individually, but I love you all and am sending energy (healing or whatever kind is needed) to each and every one of you.


----------



## Spider

Prayers for your son June and for the whole family.
Glad to hear the colds and illness's are leaving some of you.
Well, it went from being only about 50 to 60 degrees a week ago to being 90 the last two days. I don't like and need 90 degrees! , the little window air cond. at the antique store runs 24 hours and still can't keep the building cool and the last two days have been awful. The storm clouds have moved in this evening and we do need rain to wash the pine pollen away and help the yards and bushes. 
Sam, thanks for the recipes, I have been so busy haven't been able to cook much. Miss the baking, 
So one more day at the antique store this week and then back into the city on Sunday to go back to work there on Monday. BUT I did cast on some easy fingerless gloves last night!!! First time I have done anything in months. Will take my knitting to work tomorrow and if it is quiet I will work on it. 
Wish I could send some of this heat to those that love it. But we are suppose to get back to normal temps I think by tomorrow. Take care and I did take some pictures today from work so will send one or so.


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> I need to ask for the prayer warriors to pray for my oldest son. He called me from the hospital this afternoon. As if COPD isn't enough, he's bleeding internally and, of course, they won't have the test results back until Mon.
> At least, the Dr. was encouraging. He told him it might be from a hole in his intestine but nothing they couldn't fix. But it's very discouraging for him.
> I'm thanking all of you in advance as I well know the miracles our prayers have brought.
> Hugs,
> Junek


So sorry to hear about your son. Thank goodness the doctor is encouraging but one sure can understand being discouraged when already dealing with COPD. I hope they know how he got the hole in his intestine so they can keep it from happening again. Prayers winging their way for him along with Hugs for you.


----------



## gagesmom

ok I caught up last week and am caught up here. For now.
posted some pics on old tp.

Got a sun burn today walking to the school then work. :thumbdown: 

Also Greg came down with a cold 2 days ago and guess who is getting it now. Me.  when it rains, it pours they say. :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Martina...Sure hope this all goes well. Buying, Selling and moving are a little like torture.

Donnie...Sorry to hear you need nurses but nice to hear from you.

Bonnie...So glad the avocado chocolate mousse was good. Avocados are also wonderful with mashed up with lemon, salt, onion and tomato. You can add sour cream and cheese if you want and chives. Then you can use chips to dip in it.

Sam...Quite the intriguing recipes. Please don't worry about having so many recipes though. I can easily get overwhelmed. You do such a fantastic job and I am looking forward to trying some.

Kaye...More hail...Oh no. Hope it passes you by.

We went out to dinner with the sweetest young couple. Their oldest is 16 and they have 3 children. So nice visiting with them and they seem to really like us. Great to be with younger couples.


----------



## gagesmom

alright I am caught up for now, so I am going to sign off and hit the sack. 

night all, see you tomorrow.


----------



## Cashmeregma

gagesmom said:


> ok I caught up last week and am caught up here. For now.
> posted some pics on old tp.
> 
> Got a sun burn today walking to the school then work. :thumbdown:
> 
> Also Greg came down with a cold 2 days ago and guess who is getting it now. Me.  when it rains, it pours they say. :lol:


Bonnie...He's adorable shy or not.
Cute gift and very clever.
No, no, no....you can't get sick again. :thumbdown:


----------



## Spider

Angora1 said:


> Bonnie...He's adorable shy or not.
> Cute gift and very clever.
> No, no, no....you can't get sick again. :thumbdown:


Ditto!! Should hit the bed also. No rain yet, we are really hoping it does.


----------



## Southern Gal

jknappva said:


> My mother used to cut fresh corn off the cobb and brown it in butter in a frying pan all the time when I was growing up. Sooo good!
> Junek


corn i could live on and love the ol fashioned fried corn, i tried it once inside, now i know why my gran used to cut hers off the cob outside, i had that delish mess all over me, the stove, the cabinets. but it was so good once i got it done.


----------



## machriste

June, saying prayers for your son. Hopefully all will be resolved as easily as doctors have relayed.


----------



## Sorlenna

June, light, love & healing streaming to your son. 

Ceili, good to see you back!

I'm working on one of the WIPs that was nearly becoming a UFO (or maybe an NF--never finished?!). I started this a while back--trying to knit, the thumb is not letting me crochet tonight. 

And off to bed soon, as it was a long day. Hugs & blessings to all.


----------



## pammie1234

Poledra65 said:


> Go Spurs Go!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Even though the Spurs are big rivals with the Mavs, I will be cheering for anyone that plays the Heat. I really don't want the Heat to 3-peat!


----------



## Poledra65

Spider said:


> Prayers for your son June and for the whole family.
> Glad to hear the colds and illness's are leaving some of you.
> Well, it went from being only about 50 to 60 degrees a week ago to being 90 the last two days. I don't like and need 90 degrees! , the little window air cond. at the antique store runs 24 hours and still can't keep the building cool and the last two days have been awful. The storm clouds have moved in this evening and we do need rain to wash the pine pollen away and help the yards and bushes.
> Sam, thanks for the recipes, I have been so busy haven't been able to cook much. Miss the baking,
> So one more day at the antique store this week and then back into the city on Sunday to go back to work there on Monday. BUT I did cast on some easy fingerless gloves last night!!! First time I have done anything in months. Will take my knitting to work tomorrow and if it is quiet I will work on it.
> Wish I could send some of this heat to those that love it. But we are suppose to get back to normal temps I think by tomorrow. Take care and I did take some pictures today from work so will send one or so.


That's just lovely.


----------



## Poledra65

gagesmom said:


> ok I caught up last week and am caught up here. For now.
> posted some pics on old tp.
> 
> Got a sun burn today walking to the school then work. :thumbdown:
> 
> Also Greg came down with a cold 2 days ago and guess who is getting it now. Me.  when it rains, it pours they say. :lol:


So cute!! Hope the cold passes quickly.


----------



## Poledra65

pammie1234 said:


> Even though the Spurs are big rivals with the Mavs, I will be cheering for anyone that plays the Heat. I really don't want the Heat to 3-peat!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KatyNora

Good Grief!! Five pages already and it'll probably be over a dozen by the time I get here in the morning. I've been playing catch-up with the KTP for the past three weeks and just finished last week's. I thought I could pop over here to the new one and jump in on page 2 or 3. Ah, well. I may never get fully caught up, but you are all in my thoughts and in my heart. Off to bed now. See you in the morning.


----------



## iamsam

I just found daralene's next big knitting project. --- sam

http://www.interweavestore.com/shimofuri-chairo-ke-bura-pattern?a=kp140530&mid=503802&rid=1863710


----------



## iamsam

always good to hear from you ceili - we don't see enough of you - what are you planning for the summer? --- sam



Ceili said:


> Actually finished the last TP, which I haven't done in months, and up to date on this one. We'll see what happens.
> 
> I see that so many of you have had the "icks" over the past week or so. Horrible! Hope you all feel better soon. I had a case of "mild strep" about a month ago, but recovered fairly quickly. I still have a lingering cough, but my daughter told me that it's because I recently quit smoking, and my body is now trying to get rid of all the crud. She's a respiratory therapist, so I believe her.
> 
> I'm too CRAFTy to comment on everyone individually, but I love you all and am sending energy (healing or whatever kind is needed) to each and every one of you.


----------



## gagesmom

June I do apologize- I am sending prayers from my lips to Gods ears for your son.


----------



## KateB

jknappva said:


> I need to ask for the prayer warriors to pray for my oldest son. He called me from the hospital this afternoon. As if COPD isn't enough, he's bleeding internally and, of course, they won't have the test results back until Mon.
> At least, the Dr. was encouraging. He told him it might be from a hole in his intestine but nothing they couldn't fix. But it's very discouraging for him.
> I'm thanking all of you in advance as I well know the miracles our prayers have brought.
> Hugs,
> Junek


Keeping him in my thoughts.


----------



## KateB

Beautiful morning here, let's hope it lasts. I'm off up to Glasgow on the train this morning to meet up with 'the girls' (my college friends.....and I started college in 1969.... You do the maths!) for our monthly day out. We meet at noon in a cafe in the station and it has been known to be 2pm before we stop blethering (yapping) and head out to find lunch! I'm a bit slow this morning as I couldn't sleep last night (saw 2.30am) then woke at 7.10 :shock: but I'll come to shortly. Thanks for starting us off again Sam, and I hope your computer starts to behave itself soon. TTYL.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Good to see you back.



siouxann said:


> Finally got my computer back from the witch doctor/wizard. They had to contact their "sources" to fix the problem. But, anyway, it's good to be back. I lurked quite a bit on my phone, but trying to type was too difficult for me, especially when spell check decided to help me! LOL
> 
> Best wishes to all who are celebrating an occasion, and my prayers and hopes for healing to those who are in need.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Prayers off for your son and will keep it up until we hear the "all clear". Always distressing when it's still an unknown. Hugs for you.



jknappva said:


> I need to ask for the prayer warriors to pray for my oldest son. He called me from the hospital this afternoon. As if COPD isn't enough, he's bleeding internally and, of course, they won't have the test results back until Mon.
> At least, the Dr. was encouraging. He told him it might be from a hole in his intestine but nothing they couldn't fix. But it's very discouraging for him.
> I'm thanking all of you in advance as I well know the miracles our prayers have brought.
> Hugs,
> Junek


----------



## TNS

pacer said:


> Wonderful job Sam. Sounds like desserts are on the menu. You don't need to worry about the ones we didn't see as we know you will share them with us in due time. We just appreciate you being with us each week.


Exactly what I'm thinking, pacer. Please Sam, just be here to welcome us and join in when you can, and don't feel you HAVE to post lots of recipes and hints, although we do really appreciate them. The last thing we want is for you to feel pressured and stressed by hosting the tea party. De stressing and appreciative {{{hugs}}} coming over your way!


----------



## ptofValerie

Cake with chocolate and cola. That must be a treat for the tastebuds. I'll pass on to my elder daughter as she enjoys making recipes from USA! Many thanks Sam.


----------



## ptofValerie

jknappva said:


> I need to ask for the prayer warriors to pray for my oldest son. He called me from the hospital this afternoon. As if COPD isn't enough, he's bleeding internally and, of course, they won't have the test results back until Mon.
> At least, the Dr. was encouraging. He told him it might be from a hole in his intestine but nothing they couldn't fix. But it's very discouraging for him.
> I'm thanking all of you in advance as I well know the miracles our prayers have brought.
> Hugs,
> Junek


Praying. x


----------



## TNS

siouxann said:


> Finally got my computer back from the witch doctor/wizard. They had to contact their "sources" to fix the problem. But, anyway, it's good to be back. I lurked quite a bit on my phone, but trying to type was too difficult for me, especially when spell check decided to help me! LOL
> 
> Best wishes to all who are celebrating an occasion, and my prayers and hopes for healing to those who are in need.


Great to see you again, yes the phone's spell check does the most bizarre things especially when on 'predictive text'. Yesterday I was typing in a friends name starting with S, and at the second letter(h) it gave me 'Pig' so its a good job I was reading it! :thumbdown:


----------



## TNS

jknappva said:


> I need to ask for the prayer warriors to pray for my oldest son. He called me from the hospital this afternoon. As if COPD isn't enough, he's bleeding internally and, of course, they won't have the test results back until Mon.
> At least, the Dr. was encouraging. He told him it might be from a hole in his intestine but nothing they couldn't fix. But it's very discouraging for him.
> I'm thanking all of you in advance as I well know the miracles our prayers have brought.
> Hugs,
> Junek


Hugs and reassuring, healing wishes for you and your son, June.


----------



## ptofValerie

KateB said:


> Beautiful morning here, let's hope it lasts. I'm off up to Glasgow on the train this morning to meet up with 'the girls' (my college friends.....and I started college in 1969.... You do the maths!) for our monthly day out. We meet at noon in a cafe in the station and it has been known to be 2pm before we stop blethering (yapping) and head out to find lunch! I'm a bit slow this morning as I couldn't sleep last night (saw 2.30am) then woke at 7.10 :shock: but I'll come to shortly. Thanks for starting us off again Sam, and I hope your computer starts to behave itself soon. TTYL.


It must be that time of year for reunions. Nine of my old school friends are meeting in northern England this weekend as it is 50 years since we left school at the age on 18 years. I can't go but they've done so much to help me feel part of the activity. The 'girls' who are local plan that we'll have a get together once I'm up to that. Lifetime friends.


----------



## darowil

jknappva said:


> I need to ask for the prayer warriors to pray for my oldest son. He called me from the hospital this afternoon. As if COPD isn't enough, he's bleeding internally and, of course, they won't have the test results back until Mon.
> At least, the Dr. was encouraging. He told him it might be from a hole in his intestine but nothing they couldn't fix. But it's very discouraging for him.
> I'm thanking all of you in advance as I well know the miracles our prayers have brought.
> Hugs,
> Junek


And of course even more worrying with the COPD which will comolicate matters if he needs surfgery. Prays indeed for him and you.


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> Good night folks it has been a long day and another one tomorrow. I have one of the grandsons over tonight. He gets up early, I will likely be up watching races any ways. The company will be nice.
> A little bedtime snack before I turn in.


Love that bag- think that suits me down to a tee.


----------



## darowil

First day of the exhibition went well- space was a bit smaller than we would have liked but it worked OK. Th eGuild sold a lot of wool which had been given to us only last week from the deceased estate of a previous memebr. Lovely wool which we sold very reasonably. Not a lot of the knitted items sold, but I have sold 3 things and done as well as anyone. Today the only business selling yarn was the lady I normally buy from so I refrained. Tomorrow we have different ones so I will see (but I at least have some money from sales to cover it!).
Hainvg breakfast with friends (who I knew before I knew David) before church. We had been going to have lunch buit then I relasied that I would be rushing things withthe exhibition so just changed it to breakfast. 
I did sort of buy some yarn today- in that I choose it and paid for it but Maryanne will pay me back. A lavender mohair (no Purple you can't have it). Needs a lacy thing I think but will work it out with Maryanne.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a cloudy Surrey. Sorry if I'm not around much bt my computer is definitey on the way out and I'm busy sorting dtuff out for France.
managed to do a bit of catch up and send healing vibes and hugs to all.
once I get back from France I must book our train to Toronto and check the last bits and pieces for our trip to the KAP and beyond.
Photo for today


----------



## PurpleFi

darowil said:


> First day of the exhibition went well- I did sort of buy some yarn today- in that I choose it and paid for it but Maryanne will pay me back. A lavender mohair (no Purple you can't have it). Needs a lacy thing I think but will work it out with Maryanne.


I just love purple mohair xxxx
:thumbup:


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> I just found daralene's next big knitting project. --- sam
> 
> http://www.interweavestore.com/shimofuri-chairo-ke-bura-pattern?a=kp140530&mid=503802&rid=1863710


Thats nice- but I'm not buying patterns.
Did I mention that Mum ordered Solefull Socks for me for a belated birthday present. Got it from Book Depository for Just over $32, it was available on one of the stalls today for $62! Must tell Mum that so knows what a bargain I got her (well I didn't really because she wouldn't have been paying that much so I wouldn't have got the book). And they wonder why we buy online...


----------



## darowil

PurpleFi said:


> I just love purple mohair xxxx
> :thumbup:


this will have to do you sorry. Is a prettier colour than this actually.


----------



## PurpleFi

darowil said:


> this will have to do you sorry. Is a prettier colour than this actually.


Would it surprise you to know that I have some of a similar colour! :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

PurpleFi said:


> Would it surprise you to know that I have some of a similar colour! :thumbup:


Strangely enough- no.
Do you know what you are going to do with it?


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning from Great Bend where it is 6c/43f at 6:31am. Just saying hi before qualify before motor starts. 
Going to be a busy day working in the gardens. 

Today's coffee. 

Gentle healing hugs for all.


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is 6c/43f at 6:31am. Just saying hi before qualify before motor starts.
> Going to be a busy day working in the gardens.
> 
> Today's coffee.
> 
> Gentle healing hugs for all.


What a lovely peaceful place for coffee with feet dangling in the water. Good morning Caren


----------



## Southern Gal

first, june prayers going up for your son.
sam, let up on the recipes, no one wants you stressed about a pile of recipes, one or two are fine, let others share theres, don't burn out on us, please.start next wk, just a couple and let it go, we want to hear from you more than read recipes.
starting out dreary again, supposed to be a all church work day, don't know, if it clears up i will ride my lawn mower down and do the back lot. i am also supposed to puppy set my niece's baby chiwawa, or ever how its spelled, its about 5 inches long, a tiny one, i hope i don't step on it or one of my pets hurts it, i can just see scout looking at it in disdain, she tolerates very little, maddi will follow it around trying to figure it out. harper will prob. be the first to meet it, she is the friendly cat. if it comes to scout, she will swat at it, prob. oh well should be interesting.
i hope i feel better today, i had a touch of a stomach bug yesterday, no results, just stomach was wonky and nothing apealed to me,i am drinking a cup of coffee this morn, so we will see.
love the pic of the pool and is it warm enough to get in or do you have a heater on like my sister does when its well past pool time?
everyone have a blessed day.


----------



## flyty1n

I love a good purple mohair as well as it makes great "woolly bugger" fishing flies. I have not tried knitting it however. Sam, thanks for the strawberry recipes. I think that we will have them on ice cream for dessert tomorrow.


----------



## darowil

Southern Gal said:


> first, june prayers going up for your son.
> sam, let up on the recipes, no one wants you stressed about a pile of recipes, one or two are fine, let others share theres, don't burn out on us, please.start next wk, just a couple and let it go, we want to hear from you more than read recipes.
> starting out dreary again, supposed to be a all church work day, don't know, if it clears up i will ride my lawn mower down and do the back lot. i am also supposed to puppy set my niece's baby chiwawa, or ever how its spelled, its about 5 inches long, a tiny one, i hope i don't step on it or one of my pets hurts it, i can just see scout looking at it in disdain, she tolerates very little, maddi will follow it around trying to figure it out. harper will prob. be the first to meet it, she is the friendly cat. if it comes to scout, she will swat at it, prob. oh well should be interesting.
> i hope i feel better today, i had a touch of a stomach bug yesterday, no results, just stomach was wonky and nothing apealed to me,i am drinking a cup of coffee this morn, so we will see.
> love the pic of the pool and is it warm enough to get in or do you have a heater on like my sister does when its well past pool time?
> everyone have a blessed day.


5"!- you'll lose the poor thing! I'd be worried it would get trodden on its so tiny.


----------



## darowil

flyty1n said:


> I love a good purple mohair as well as it makes great "woolly bugger" fishing flies. I have not tried knitting it however. Sam, thanks for the strawberry recipes. I think that we will have them on ice cream for dessert tomorrow.


Think I will knit it- not sure that Maryanne wants that many fishing flies (well I doubt if she wants 1 even) lol.


----------



## darowil

And now that you are all coming online time for me to turn off the computer prior to trying to sleep soon. So see you all later tomorrow I hope- as if any sooner it will eman I'm not sleeping.


----------



## sassafras123

Morning .


----------



## jknappva

Spider said:


> Prayers for your son June and for the whole family.
> Glad to hear the colds and illness's are leaving some of you.
> Well, it went from being only about 50 to 60 degrees a week ago to being 90 the last two days. I don't like and need 90 degrees! , the little window air cond. at the antique store runs 24 hours and still can't keep the building cool and the last two days have been awful. The storm clouds have moved in this evening and we do need rain to wash the pine pollen away and help the yards and bushes.
> Sam, thanks for the recipes, I have been so busy haven't been able to cook much. Miss the baking,
> So one more day at the antique store this week and then back into the city on Sunday to go back to work there on Monday. BUT I did cast on some easy fingerless gloves last night!!! First time I have done anything in months. Will take my knitting to work tomorrow and if it is quiet I will work on it.
> Wish I could send some of this heat to those that love it. But we are suppose to get back to normal temps I think by tomorrow. Take care and I did take some pictures today from work so will send one or so.


That looks so lovely. Not many antique stores have an outside area to decorate with their offerings.
Junek


----------



## patocenizo

Good morning Sam and thanks for all the cake recipes and yes they are much needed for the kids!! :lol: :lol: Our temperature is finally coming back to normal in the low 70's, thank goodness, makes it easier to go out for a long walk and not break out in a sweat within seconds of starting off. Have a lovely weekend, we are going to a private Mozart concert tomorrow in the afternoon and it promises to be a lovely treat. Again, again and again, thanks for hosting this knitting tea party.


----------



## jknappva

A general thank you to everyone for their encouragement and prayers.
My wonderful friends and prayer warriors are so very special to me. Even though I don't thank each one individually, please know that every single prayer and encouraging word is held close in my heart.
Thank you, my sisters and brothers (I know that if Aran knew, he would be praying, too, so his thanks are also included).
Hugs and love to each of you.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> ok I caught up last week and am caught up here. For now.
> posted some pics on old tp.
> 
> Got a sun burn today walking to the school then work. :thumbdown:
> 
> Also Greg came down with a cold 2 days ago and guess who is getting it now. Me.  when it rains, it pours they say. :lol:


How cute are the thank you gifts...very original.
Your boys need to stop sharing their crud with you!!
By the way, how is Deuce's itchy problem? You haven't mentioned it again.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Angora1 said:


> Bonnie...He's adorable shy or not.
> Cute gift and very clever.
> No, no, no....you can't get sick again. :thumbdown:


Sorry not to have mentioned your darling son..and pretending to be shy! LOL!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> June I do apologize- I am sending prayers from my lips to Gods ears for your son.


That's quite all right, darling Mel. It's understandable since you're dealing with being sick again. Thank you.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

ptofValerie said:


> Praying. x


Thank you, Valerie. Still keeping you close in prayers.
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree

Those are the best ones.....I know after I was diagnosed with cancer, so many friends (old and new) made sure to be in contact and it rekindled a lot of fond friendships. I'm so glad they're finding ways too keep you ever present with them -- and hope your heart feels warm knowing that so many have you in their thoughts. Hopefully, it will be soon that you'll feel up to getting together with them.



ptofValerie said:


> It must be that time of year for reunions. Nine of my old school friends are meeting in northern England this weekend as it is 50 years since we left school at the age on 18 years. I can't go but they've done so much to help me feel part of the activity. The 'girls' who are local plan that we'll have a get together once I'm up to that. Lifetime friends.


----------



## jknappva

darowil said:


> First day of the exhibition went well- space was a bit smaller than we would have liked but it worked OK. Th eGuild sold a lot of wool which had been given to us only last week from the deceased estate of a previous memebr. Lovely wool which we sold very reasonably. Not a lot of the knitted items sold, but I have sold 3 things and done as well as anyone. Today the only business selling yarn was the lady I normally buy from so I refrained. Tomorrow we have different ones so I will see (but I at least have some money from sales to cover it!).
> Hainvg breakfast with friends (who I knew before I knew David) before church. We had been going to have lunch buit then I relasied that I would be rushing things withthe exhibition so just changed it to breakfast.
> I did sort of buy some yarn today- in that I choose it and paid for it but Maryanne will pay me back. A lavender mohair (no Purple you can't have it). Needs a lacy thing I think but will work it out with Maryanne.


When you have time, can we have a picture of the lavender mohair? Purple isn't the only lover of the purple colors. It sounds lovely.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy Surrey. Sorry if I'm not around much bt my computer is definitey on the way out and I'm busy sorting dtuff out for France.
> managed to do a bit of catch up and send healing vibes and hugs to all.
> once I get back from France I must book our train to Toronto and check the last bits and pieces for our trip to the KAP and beyond.
> Photo for today


Lovely!
How exciting. A trip and then continuing plans for another.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Let me know what you think of that book --- I have it on my Wish List on Amazon and hopeful one of the kids will purchase it for my birthday. That is indeed a bargain. The wedding shawl I'm making with the silver silk/mohair may be a good option for your purple mohair. I'll post a picture when it looks more like a shawl.



darowil said:


> Thats nice- but I'm not buying patterns.
> Did I mention that Mum ordered Solefull Socks for me for a belated birthday present. Got it from Book Depository for Just over $32, it was available on one of the stalls today for $62! Must tell Mum that so knows what a bargain I got her (well I didn't really because she wouldn't have been paying that much so I wouldn't have got the book). And they wonder why we buy online...


----------



## RookieRetiree

Is it on the plum side of purple? Very pretty.



darowil said:


> this will have to do you sorry. Is a prettier colour than this actually.


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is 6c/43f at 6:31am. Just saying hi before qualify before motor starts.
> Going to be a busy day working in the gardens.
> 
> Today's coffee.
> 
> Gentle healing hugs for all.


Good morning, Caren. Thank you for the lovely coffees. Enjoy your races!
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree

Good morning - looks like a nice place for coffee this a.m. Thanks and enjoy your day.



NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is 6c/43f at 6:31am. Just saying hi before qualify before motor starts.
> Going to be a busy day working in the gardens.
> 
> Today's coffee.
> 
> Gentle healing hugs for all.


----------



## pacer

Ceili said:


> Actually finished the last TP, which I haven't done in months, and up to date on this one. We'll see what happens.
> 
> I see that so many of you have had the "icks" over the past week or so. Horrible! Hope you all feel better soon. I had a case of "mild strep" about a month ago, but recovered fairly quickly. I still have a lingering cough, but my daughter told me that it's because I recently quit smoking, and my body is now trying to get rid of all the crud. She's a respiratory therapist, so I believe her.
> 
> I'm too CRAFTy to comment on everyone individually, but I love you all and am sending energy (healing or whatever kind is needed) to each and every one of you.


So awesome to see you among us again. I know you were ill during the winter as well, so hoping you are feeling so much better now. Glad to hear that you quit smoking. I wish you the best with that. Knit more now that you will have more money for yarn.


----------



## martina

Having a quite few minutes catching up as Mike and Chris have just left after loading the van. Now I need to get the house looking straight again. Need a cup of tea first, though.


----------



## EJS

Hello all


----------



## jknappva

EJS said:


> Hello all


Nice to see you with us again. Don't wait so long to come visit with us!
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren

Southern Gal said:


> first, june prayers going up for your son.
> sam, let up on the recipes, no one wants you stressed about a pile of recipes, one or two are fine, let others share theres, don't burn out on us, please.start next wk, just a couple and let it go, we want to hear from you more than read recipes.
> starting out dreary again, supposed to be a all church work day, don't know, if it clears up i will ride my lawn mower down and do the back lot. i am also supposed to puppy set my niece's baby chiwawa, or ever how its spelled, its about 5 inches long, a tiny one, i hope i don't step on it or one of my pets hurts it, i can just see scout looking at it in disdain, she tolerates very little, maddi will follow it around trying to figure it out. harper will prob. be the first to meet it, she is the friendly cat. if it comes to scout, she will swat at it, prob. oh well should be interesting.
> i hope i feel better today, i had a touch of a stomach bug yesterday, no results, just stomach was wonky and nothing apealed to me,i am drinking a cup of coffee this morn, so we will see.
> love the pic of the pool and is it warm enough to get in or do you have a heater on like my sister does when its well past pool time?
> everyone have a blessed day.


That sounds like a very tiny puppy, I'd be afraid the cat would think it was a toy. Kiwi (great dane) would be the one to protect it though. Hope you are feeling better. 
Yes the pool is a lovely 27.7c/82f heated with solar heaters. there are times the heaters have to be turned way down or off to keep the water from getting overly warm. It stays warm well into october most years. The latest it has been open was thanksgiving (US).


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy Surrey. Sorry if I'm not around much bt my computer is definitey on the way out and I'm busy sorting dtuff out for France.
> managed to do a bit of catch up and send healing vibes and hugs to all.
> once I get back from France I must book our train to Toronto and check the last bits and pieces for our trip to the KAP and beyond.
> Photo for today


Love the clematis. I wonder if mine has come up out the back of the house, it hides under my hostas. Not good on the computer giving you a hard time. Have a wonderful time in France with the family.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Sending them up as I'm typing.


jknappva said:


> I need to ask for the prayer warriors to pray for my oldest son. He called me from the hospital this afternoon. As if COPD isn't enough, he's bleeding internally and, of course, they won't have the test results back until Mon.
> At least, the Dr. was encouraging. He told him it might be from a hole in his intestine but nothing they couldn't fix. But it's very discouraging for him.
> I'm thanking all of you in advance as I well know the miracles our prayers have brought.
> Hugs,
> Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh

Congrats on quitting smoking! That is tough to do and am so happy for you!. The crud & cough will pass and you will be amazed how much better you feel and how much better food tastes. Ask me how I know! Over 25 years without!


Ceili said:


> Actually finished the last TP, which I haven't done in months, and up to date on this one. We'll see what happens.
> 
> I see that so many of you have had the "icks" over the past week or so. Horrible! Hope you all feel better soon. I had a case of "mild strep" about a month ago, but recovered fairly quickly. I still have a lingering cough, but my daughter told me that it's because I recently quit smoking, and my body is now trying to get rid of all the crud. She's a respiratory therapist, so I believe her.
> 
> I'm too CRAFTy to comment on everyone individually, but I love you all and am sending energy (healing or whatever kind is needed) to each and every one of you.


----------



## gagesmom

10:15am and I am caught up. Still in my pajama's with my tissue box beside me and big red nose. I did tell my boys that the next one who shared their coughs, colds, itches, scratches or anything else with me was going to get it. :lol: 

Deuce is all better now, meds worked fantastic. Now we have to figure out what the allergy he has is, and get it treated.

I don't plan on getting out of my pj's or going anywhere today. Maybe a nap on the couch. lol


----------



## Gweniepooh

Company got in later than hoped last night; traffic through Atlanta was horrendous. They insisted that they take us out to dinner so we didn't get to the restaurant until almost 8:30; were soooooooo hungry. Had a wonderful dinner though and worth the wait. Right now DH has taken them to the flea market to wander around. Tonight we are grilling out chicken swirls which are chicken breasts stuffed with beef and wrapped with bacon. Cousin brought them from Alabama. I'm making a 7 layer salad and a sour cream lemon pound cake w/strawberries. We will have sloppy joes for lunch or possibly ham sandwiches. I'm so tired I'm going to take a short nap while the eggs and butter reach room temperature then will make the cake.

Hugs to everyone, don't now if I'll get back tonight. TTYL


----------



## TNS

Gweniepooh said:


> Company got in later than hoped last night; traffic through Atlanta was horrendous. They insisted that they take us out to dinner so we didn't get to the restaurant until almost 8:30; were soooooooo hungry. Had a wonderful dinner though and worth the wait. Right now DH has taken them to the flea market to wander around. Tonight we are grilling out chicken swirls which are chicken breasts stuffed with beef and wrapped with bacon. Cousin brought them from Alabama. I'm making a 7 layer salad and a sour cream lemon pound cake w/strawberries. We will have sloppy joes for lunch or possibly ham sandwiches. I'm so tired I'm going to take a short nap while the eggs and butter reach room temperature then will make the cake.
> 
> Hugs to everyone, don't now if I'll get back tonight. TTYL


Sounds like you're going to have a wonderful meal or two! Hope you've managed to rest a bit. I have to smile every time someone mentions sloppy joes, as to me they are big baggy sweaters! (Popular in the mid 1960s)


----------



## Poledra65

KateB said:


> Beautiful morning here, let's hope it lasts. I'm off up to Glasgow on the train this morning to meet up with 'the girls' (my college friends.....and I started college in 1969.... You do the maths!) for our monthly day out. We meet at noon in a cafe in the station and it has been known to be 2pm before we stop blethering (yapping) and head out to find lunch! I'm a bit slow this morning as I couldn't sleep last night (saw 2.30am) then woke at 7.10 :shock: but I'll come to shortly. Thanks for starting us off again Sam, and I hope your computer starts to behave itself soon. TTYL.


Have a wonderful time.


----------



## Poledra65

TNS said:


> Exactly what I'm thinking, pacer. Please Sam, just be here to welcome us and join in when you can, and don't feel you HAVE to post lots of recipes and hints, although we do really appreciate them. The last thing we want is for you to feel pressured and stressed by hosting the tea party. De stressing and appreciative {{{hugs}}} coming over your way!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

TNS said:


> Great to see you again, yes the phone's spell check does the most bizarre things especially when on 'predictive text'. Yesterday I was typing in a friends name starting with S, and at the second letter(h) it gave me 'Pig' so its a good job I was reading it! :thumbdown:


 :shock: Very good that you were proof reading.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

patocenizo said:


> Good morning Sam and thanks for all the cake recipes and yes they are much needed for the kids!! :lol: :lol: Our temperature is finally coming back to normal in the low 70's, thank goodness, makes it easier to go out for a long walk and not break out in a sweat within seconds of starting off. Have a lovely weekend, we are going to a private Mozart concert tomorrow in the afternoon and it promises to be a lovely treat. Again, again and again, thanks for hosting this knitting tea party.


I shall be green with envy while you are enjoying a private Mozart concert!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

flyty1n said:


> I love a good purple mohair as well as it makes great "woolly bugger" fishing flies. I have not tried knitting it however. quote]
> 
> Aha-- finally I get your name! My BIL about went nuts over some fairly fine silk thread I was using for embroidery-- would even come out of his man cave and talk to me! Yes, he tied flies.


----------



## Bonnie7591

ptofValerie said:


> It must be that time of year for reunions. Nine of my old school friends are meeting in northern England this weekend as it is 50 years since we left school at the age on 18 years. I can't go but they've done so much to help me feel part of the activity. The 'girls' who are local plan that we'll have a get together once I'm up to that. Lifetime friends.


Reunions are such fun, next year will be 40 years since I graduated high school so will have to plan something. Since I still live in my " home town", I see most of my classmates occasionally as they come home to visit parents & go to weddings & funerals.


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> First day of the exhibition went well- space was a bit smaller than we would have liked but it worked OK. Th eGuild sold a lot of wool which had been given to us only last week from the deceased estate of a previous memebr. Lovely wool which we sold very reasonably. Not a lot of the knitted items sold, but I have sold 3 things and done as well as anyone. Today the only business selling yarn was the lady I normally buy from so I refrained. Tomorrow we have different ones so I will see (but I at least have some money from sales to cover it!).
> Hainvg breakfast with friends (who I knew before I knew David) before church. We had been going to have lunch buit then I relasied that I would be rushing things withthe exhibition so just changed it to breakfast.
> I did sort of buy some yarn today- in that I choose it and paid for it but Maryanne will pay me back. A lavender mohair (no Purple you can't have it). Needs a lacy thing I think but will work it out with Maryanne.


Wonderful that you were able to get somethings sold and hope that the rest of the exhibition goes at least as well as the first day.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Gweniepooh said:


> Tonight we are grilling out chicken swirls which are chicken breasts stuffed with beef and wrapped with bacon. Cousin brought them from Alabama. I'm making a 7 layer salad and a sour cream lemon pound cake w/strawberries. We will have sloppy joes for lunch or possibly ham sandwiches. I'm so tired I'm going to take a short nap while the eggs and butter reach room temperature then will make the cake.


Wow-- anyone would love being a guest at YOUR house-- sounds really good.


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy Surrey. Sorry if I'm not around much bt my computer is definitey on the way out and I'm busy sorting dtuff out for France.
> managed to do a bit of catch up and send healing vibes and hugs to all.
> once I get back from France I must book our train to Toronto and check the last bits and pieces for our trip to the KAP and beyond.
> Photo for today


I hope that our Clematis comes back now that we have discovered that they had it on the side of the house and we have now fed it. Hopefully it will look as fabulous as you DDs.


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> this will have to do you sorry. Is a prettier colour than this actually.


That looks pretty too though.


----------



## Bonnie7591

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy Surrey. Sorry if I'm not around much bt my computer is definitey on the way out and I'm busy sorting dtuff out for France.
> managed to do a bit of catch up and send healing vibes and hugs to all.
> once I get back from France I must book our train to Toronto and check the last bits and pieces for our trip to the KAP and beyond.
> Photo for today


Lovely, I wish I could grow that, a lady in town has a beautiful deep purple one that I collected seeds from last fall but no sucess in growing. I have bought several roots but they winter kill. I have yellow one but it is not near as showy.
http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=yellow+clematis+varieties&id=F1736DFDE7266BC335D8B883C2D0B1FB8FB1E9E1&FORM=IQFRBA#view=detail&id=F1736DFDE7266BC335D8B883C2D0B1FB8FB1E9E1&selectedIndex=0
Have a good trip to France. Do you take your vehicle on a ferry?


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is 6c/43f at 6:31am. Just saying hi before qualify before motor starts.
> Going to be a busy day working in the gardens.
> 
> Today's coffee.
> 
> Gentle healing hugs for all.


Coffee looks fabulous, love it poolside, the coffee set is very nice. 
If it is going to stay nice, and not hail, we will work in the yard too I think. David didn't get in until after midnight, so don't know what time he'll be upright and mobile. Thankfully we didn't get the hail yesterday that they were calling for.


----------



## Poledra65

flyty1n said:


> I love a good purple mohair as well as it makes great "woolly bugger" fishing flies. I have not tried knitting it however. Sam, thanks for the strawberry recipes. I think that we will have them on ice cream for dessert tomorrow.


 :shock: I just got my DH his first fly rod (a cheapy to see if he likes it), if he gets into tying flies, I hope that my yarns don't start disappearing into the tackle box, he's already got one of my yarn needles in there for tying line. :roll:


----------



## Designer1234

NanaCaren said:


> That sounds like a very tiny puppy, I'd be afraid the cat would think it was a toy. Kiwi (great dane) would be the one to protect it though. Hope you are feeling better.
> Yes the pool is a lovely 27.7c/82f heated with solar heaters. there are times the heaters have to be turned way down or off to keep the water from getting overly warm. It stays warm well into october most years. The latest it has been open was thanksgiving (US).


Sorry - I seem to have lost the post I was answering so will repost it when I find it. If I don't -- just know that you are important Sam and we can do without the recipes as long as we have you.


----------



## Bonnie7591

NanaCaren said:


> That sounds like a very tiny puppy, I'd be afraid the cat would think it was a toy. Kiwi (great dane) would be the one to protect it though. Hope you are feeling better.
> Yes the pool is a lovely 27.7c/82f heated with solar heaters. there are times the heaters have to be turned way down or off to keep the water from getting overly warm. It stays warm well into october most years. The latest it has been open was thanksgiving (US).


That pool looks so nice, I imagine your kids & GKs spends hours in it. I have always said that isone thing I would like but in my part of the world it isn't practical. There are 2 families in town with indoor pools but I don't know if they get much use. The nearest indoor pool is 60 miles away but we have lots of cold lakes to swim in in there summer. 
I can't imagine having a puppy som small, I would lose it in the yard!


----------



## Poledra65

EJS said:


> Hello all


Welcome back!!!


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> That sounds like a very tiny puppy, I'd be afraid the cat would think it was a toy. Kiwi (great dane) would be the one to protect it though. Hope you are feeling better.
> Yes the pool is a lovely 27.7c/82f heated with solar heaters. there are times the heaters have to be turned way down or off to keep the water from getting overly warm. It stays warm well into october most years. The latest it has been open was thanksgiving (US).


I'm afraid my one cat would think it was a large mouse. :roll:


----------



## Bonnie7591

Kansas g-ma said:


> flyty1n said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love a good purple mohair as well as it makes great "woolly bugger" fishing flies. I have not tried knitting it however. quote]
> 
> Aha-- finally I get your name! My BIL about went nuts over some fairly fine silk thread I was using for embroidery-- would even come out of his man cave and talk to me! Yes, he tied flies.
> 
> 
> 
> My oldest son was into that for a while but now he makes ?lead hooks that he pains & then add the rubber tail things. The fish here tend to bite those better.
Click to expand...


----------



## Bonnie7591

Designer1234 said:


> Sorry - I seem to have lost the post I was answering so will repost it when I find it. If I don't -- just know that you are important Sam and we can do without the recipes as long as we have you.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591

Designer1234 said:


> Sorry - I seem to have lost the post I was answering so will repost it when I find it. If I don't -- just know that you are important Sam and we can do without the recipes as long as we have you.


How are you feeling? Good to see you here.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Coffee looks fabulous, love it poolside, the coffee set is very nice.
> If it is going to stay nice, and not hail, we will work in the yard too I think. David didn't get in until after midnight, so don't know what time he'll be upright and mobile. Thankfully we didn't get the hail yesterday that they were calling for.


Thank you, the coffee set was a gift last year. I have another one that is similar. 
Glad you didn't get the hail. After midnight might be a while before he gets up. It is proving to be nice here today some garden work is going to be off and on all day, until the mosquitoes come out. I do have to take Michael to get his hair cut today. That is my break this afternoon. 
Enjoy your time outside in the garden.


----------



## NanaCaren

Bonnie7591 said:


> That pool looks so nice, I imagine your kids & GKs spends hours in it. I have always said that isone thing I would like but in my part of the world it isn't practical. There are 2 families in town with indoor pools but I don't know if they get much use. The nearest indoor pool is 60 miles away but we have lots of cold lakes to swim in in there summer.
> I can't imagine having a puppy som small, I would lose it in the yard!


Thank you, the pool doesn't get as much use as it used to. We still swim in the lake at mum's.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> I'm afraid my one cat would think it was a large mouse. :roll:


Luna would do think the something and cause it everywhere.


----------



## Sorlenna

darowil said:


> 5"!- you'll lose the poor thing! I'd be worried it would get trodden on its so tiny.


I think I'd have to put it in my shirt pocket so I wouldn't lose it! :shock:


----------



## flyty1n

Poledra65 said:


> :shock: I just got my DH his first fly rod (a cheapy to see if he likes it), if he gets into tying flies, I hope that my yarns don't start disappearing into the tackle box, he's already got one of my yarn needles in there for tying line. :roll:


You can almost count on it that he will get small amounts, 1-2 inches of your greens, olives, purples and blacks along with some yellow and rust colors. Look in the Goodwill and other type stores for a coffee grinder. By putting bits of yarn into it, in different amounts, you can make a fine fluffy "dubbing" that is used to twist around thread and tied on hooks to make flies. I hope he learns to love flyfishing and tying as much as I do.


----------



## Designer1234

Southern Girl wrote

: sam, let up on the recipes, no one wants you stressed about a pile of recipes, one or two are fine, let others share theirs, don't burn out on us, pleas . Start next wk, just a couple and let it go, we want to hear from you more than read recipes.-------
========================

Sam, I think you have done a wonderful job, spending so much time finding so many recipes for us each week. You, I am sure have posted more recipes since you started than I have collected in 59 years.

I can't see how it is possible without you spending many many hours looking for them. You have more than done your share. _Why don't you take a bit of a break - and just let us use the ones you have already posted. I know what it is like to feel as if you have to do something every week.

I think you must be weary of spending hours each week at the computer - and I know you don't mind, but I personally think you should give yourself a holiday and just take a break and chill out and do what you want. _ If you feel you don't want to stop looking up recipes, put a number of say 5 max. and spend an hour - not 3 or four days like you are doing now (at least).

We all appreciate what you have given us and they have become part of our recipe collection . I think you have more than done an absolutely wonderful job. I know you feel you should post a large number each week.

I know the other members would agree with us. Take some time away from it. I have spent the last couple of weeks away from the workshops and I feel as if a huge weight has been lifted. I hope to go back in the fall. I think you are doing what I did -- putting pressure on yourself.

I hope you understand that we all care about you and you don't have to do anything but keep in touch - as often as you can. Sit in the sun , enjoy your family, and let the pressure of coming up with so many new recipes every week go. We all want YOU and the recipes are great but I personally know how much pressure you are feeling.

I hope i am not overstepping but at least take the summer off. Shirley


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Congrats on quitting smoking! That is tough to do and am so happy for you!. The crud & cough will pass and you will be amazed how much better you feel and how much better food tastes. Ask me how I know! Over 25 years without!


I agree, it was one of the best gifts I ever gave myself. Smoke free for 28 years. As expensive as cigarettes are now, I'd have to choose between smoking or eating!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> Southern Girl wrote
> 
> : sam, let up on the recipes, no one wants you stressed about a pile of recipes, one or two are fine, let others share theirs, don't burn out on us, pleas . Start next wk, just a couple and let it go, we want to hear from you more than read recipes.-------
> ========================
> 
> Sam, I think you have done a wonderful job, spending so much time finding so many recipes for us each week. You, I am sure have posted more recipes since you started than I have collected in 59 years.
> 
> I can't see how it is possible without you spending many many hours looking for them. You have more than done your share. _Why don't you take a bit of a break - and just let us use the ones you have already posted. I know what it is like to feel as if you have to do something every week.
> 
> I think you must be weary of spending hours each week at the computer - and I know you don't mind, but I personally think you should give yourself a holiday and just take a break and chill out and do what you want. _ If you feel you don't want to stop looking up recipes, put a number of say 5 max. and spend an hour - not 3 or four days like you are doing now (at least).
> 
> We all appreciate what you have given us and they have become part of our recipe collection . I think you have more than done an absolutely wonderful job. I know you feel you should post a large number each week.
> 
> I know the other members would agree with us. Take some time away from it. I have spent the last couple of weeks away from the workshops and I feel as if a huge weight has been lifted. I hope to go back in the fall. I think you are doing what I did -- putting pressure on yourself.
> 
> I hope you understand that we all care about you and you don't have to do anything but keep in touch - as often as you can. Sit in the sun , enjoy your family, and let the pressure of coming up with so many new recipes every week go. We all want YOU and the recipes are great but I personally know how much pressure you are feeling.
> 
> I hope i am not overstepping but at least take the summer off. Shirley


I agree, Shirley. Just opening the Tea Party every week and giving us news of the family and you, of course. We don't have to have all those recipes you're so sweet to post. Be good to yourself. We love you for you.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## cmaliza

jknappva said:


> I need to ask for the prayer warriors to pray for my oldest son. He called me from the hospital this afternoon. As if COPD isn't enough, he's bleeding internally and, of course, they won't have the test results back until Mon.
> At least, the Dr. was encouraging. He told him it might be from a hole in his intestine but nothing they couldn't fix. But it's very discouraging for him.
> I'm thanking all of you in advance as I well know the miracles our prayers have brought.
> Hugs,
> Junek


~~~Certainly surrounded by prayers & mountains of healing vibes! For both of you!


----------



## jknappva

So glad to see you, Shirley. How are you and Pat faring? Think of you often and pray for you daily.
Junek


----------



## cmaliza

pammie1234 said:


> Both my teams in baseball and basketball lost tonight. That means the Heat are going to the finals ....again. Not to offend anyone, but I do not like Miami. It will now be up to San Antonio or Oklahoma City to beat them in the finals. If Miami wins I will have to take to my bed for at least a week!


~~~Take your knitting with you!


----------



## cmaliza

thewren said:


> I just found daralene's next big knitting project. --- sam
> 
> http://www.interweavestore.com/shimofuri-chairo-ke-bura-pattern?a=kp140530&mid=503802&rid=1863710


~~~That's beautiful! We need to encourage her! :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

TNS said:


> Great to see you again, yes the phone's spell check does the most bizarre things especially when on 'predictive text'. Yesterday I was typing in a friends name starting with S, and at the second letter(h) it gave me 'Pig' so its a good job I was reading it! :thumbdown:


~~~My problem is I forget to read what I have written....'cuz I know I typed the right letters!  :XD:


----------



## pammie1234

Sam, I agree with everyone else. We do not need a lot of recipes. In fact, I like hearing what's going on with the family and what you are up to, knitting, etc. I don't cook a lot so I don't need a lot of recipes! Please take care of yourself. We certainly don't want you to get so burned out that you leave us!


----------



## cmaliza

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy Surrey. Sorry if I'm not around much bt my computer is definitey on the way out and I'm busy sorting dtuff out for France.
> managed to do a bit of catch up and send healing vibes and hugs to all.
> once I get back from France I must book our train to Toronto and check the last bits and pieces for our trip to the KAP and beyond.
> Photo for today


~~~Gorgeous clematis! Great color, eh?


----------



## cmaliza

darowil said:


> this will have to do you sorry. Is a prettier colour than this actually.


~~~mmmmm...looks lovely! :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna

Even though I didn't work on it last night, I thought I'd post the progress on the afghan (can't post any more pics on facebook, since BFF--whom it's for--will see it!).


----------



## sassafras123

Sorienna, love your Indian wrap.


----------



## martina

Sorlenna said:


> Even though I didn't work on it last night, I thought I'd post the progress on the afghan (can't post any more pics on facebook, since BFF--whom it's for--will see it!).


That is lovely. Do you have a pattern or is it your own design?


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Sorlenna said:


> Even though I didn't work on it last night, I thought I'd post the progress on the afghan (can't post any more pics on facebook, since BFF--whom it's for--will see it!).


Very nice-- good design-- are there also some blue stars or something peeking around the fold?


----------



## Bonnie7591

Sorlenna said:


> Even though I didn't work on it last night, I thought I'd post the progress on the afghan (can't post any more pics on facebook, since BFF--whom it's for--will see it!).


Wow! That's working up quickly, I thought it would be slow going. Looks great.


----------



## KatyNora

June, sending positives thoughts and healing vibes for your son. It's good that he's in hospital so they can keep a close watch on him. Try not to worry (dumb thing to say, I know) and take a deep breath from time to time, OK?


----------



## Sorlenna

martina said:


> That is lovely. Do you have a pattern or is it your own design?





Kansas g-ma said:


> Very nice-- good design-- are there also some blue stars or something peeking around the fold?


Thanks, everyone! Martina, I got the pattern from Annie's Attic (because basically I am too lazy to chart one out myself  ). It's on Ravelry under "Indian Blanket" by Jane Hadden.

The edge is greens and white--it will be a zig zag when that section is finished.


----------



## Grandmapaula

Hi, everyone!! Have to do a little "Grandma bragging" - my GD Abby got 7 awards the other night at her school- Outstanding Achievement in Math, Spanish, English, Technology, and Band - Honor Roll for the entire year and Presidential Award for Educational Excellence. I'm so proud of her!!! Pretty and smart, and she is learning to knit. I'm hoping she can come and spend a couple of days when school is out.

Gotta run - more errands to do! Love, Paula


----------



## PurpleFi

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, everyone!! Have to do a little "Grandma bragging" - my GD Abby got 7 awards the other night at her school- Outstanding Achievement in Math, Spanish, English, Technology, and Band - Honor Roll for the entire year and Presidential Award for Educational Excellence. I'm so proud of her!!! Pretty and smart, and she is learning to knit. I'm hoping she can come and spend a couple of days when school is out.
> 
> Gotta run - more errands to do! Love, Paula


Well done Paula on having such a clever GD x


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> Even though I didn't work on it last night, I thought I'd post the progress on the afghan (can't post any more pics on facebook, since BFF--whom it's for--will see it!).


This is going to be a beauty!


----------



## Sorlenna

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, everyone!! Have to do a little "Grandma bragging" - my GD Abby got 7 awards the other night at her school- Outstanding Achievement in Math, Spanish, English, Technology, and Band - Honor Roll for the entire year and Presidential Award for Educational Excellence. I'm so proud of her!!! Pretty and smart, and she is learning to knit. I'm hoping she can come and spend a couple of days when school is out.
> 
> Gotta run - more errands to do! Love, Paula


Congratulations to Abby! She must take after Grandma, with all that talent.


----------



## martina

Well done Abby on such great achievements.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Congrats to Abby (and YOU-- you're the support system).

It is just so special when we get to spend extended time with our GK-- both my DDs wanted their children to have a relationship with a GM because they didn't get to have one (both died early) and had heard me talk about my two GMs and all the things we did.


----------



## Sorlenna

Kansas g-ma said:


> Congrats to Abby (and YOU-- you're the support system).
> 
> It is just so special when we get to spend extended time with our GK-- both my DDs wanted their children to have a relationship with a GM because they didn't get to have one (both died early) and had heard me talk about my two GMs and all the things we did.


I was lucky enough to have one of my grandmothers around until I was 32--the other died before I was born. I still miss her! I really want to be closer to my GC.


----------



## KatyNora

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, everyone!! Have to do a little "Grandma bragging" - my GD Abby got 7 awards the other night at her school- Outstanding Achievement in Math, Spanish, English, Technology, and Band - Honor Roll for the entire year and Presidential Award for Educational Excellence. I'm so proud of her!!! Pretty and smart, and she is learning to knit. I'm hoping she can come and spend a couple of days when school is out.
> 
> Gotta run - more errands to do! Love, Paula


*Good for Abby!!*


----------



## Bonnie7591

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, everyone!! Have to do a little "Grandma bragging" - my GD Abby got 7 awards the other night at her school- Outstanding Achievement in Math, Spanish, English, Technology, and Band - Honor Roll for the entire year and Presidential Award for Educational Excellence. I'm so proud of her!!! Pretty and smart, and she is learning to knit. I'm hoping she can come and spend a couple of days when school is out.
> 
> Gotta run - more errands to do! Love, Paula


What great news, congratulations!


----------



## jknappva

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, everyone!! Have to do a little "Grandma bragging" - my GD Abby got 7 awards the other night at her school- Outstanding Achievement in Math, Spanish, English, Technology, and Band - Honor Roll for the entire year and Presidential Award for Educational Excellence. I'm so proud of her!!! Pretty and smart, and she is learning to knit. I'm hoping she can come and spend a couple of days when school is out.
> 
> Gotta run - more errands to do! Love, Paula


She deserves grandma's praises. Wonderful achievements!! Congratulations to her. She sounds like a great girl.
Junek


----------



## pacer

GrandmaPaula....You should brag on your GD's acheivements. She should know how special that is and should keep up the good progress. So glad she is learning to knit as well. Children should have hobbies.


----------



## KateB

EJS said:


> Hello all


Hello stranger! Nice to have you back.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Sorlenna said:


> I was lucky enough to have one of my grandmothers around until I was 32--the other died before I was born. I still miss her! I really want to be closer to my GC.


Both my grandmothers died before I was born but both grandpas lived with us so I was close to them. I had a step-grandma but she only lived with us a few months, then got sick & spent 4 yrs in hospital before she died.she had a form of ALS.
My mom died before my kids were born & my MIL was not a very cuddly grandma. I see lots of my GKs as they only live 5 miles away & I love having them here.


----------



## jknappva

Sorlenna said:


> I was lucky enough to have one of my grandmothers around until I was 32--the other died before I was born. I still miss her! I really want to be closer to my GC.


I was also lucky enough to have my maternal grandmother until I was in my 30's. She lived only a few houses from us and we saw her every day and sometimes more than once. She was like a second mother. Broke my heart when she died.
My father's mother died when I was a toddler so didn't really know her at all.
Junek


----------



## KateB

jknappva said:


> I agree, it was one of the best gifts I ever gave myself. Smoke free for 28 years. As expensive as cigarettes are now, I'd have to choose between smoking or eating!
> Junek


I stopped in 1976 when a packet cost 6 shillings in old money, 30p in new money and about 50cents (US) I think a packet is now about £7 ($4.50 US)


----------



## KateB

Sorlenna said:


> Thanks, everyone! Martina, I got the pattern from Annie's Attic (because basically I am too lazy to chart one out myself  ). It's on Ravelry under "Indian Blanket" by Jane Hadden.
> 
> The edge is greens and white--it will be a zig zag when that section is finished.


It's lovely! :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, everyone!! Have to do a little "Grandma bragging" - my GD Abby got 7 awards the other night at her school- Outstanding Achievement in Math, Spanish, English, Technology, and Band - Honor Roll for the entire year and Presidential Award for Educational Excellence. I'm so proud of her!!! Pretty and smart, and she is learning to knit. I'm hoping she can come and spend a couple of days when school is out.
> 
> Gotta run - more errands to do! Love, Paula


Go Abby! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pacer

I was up for almost 20 hours yesterday so now I am tired and it isn't even 4PM yet. I have a lot to do still so should get up and move around to keep awake. I bought some yarn today for some basic projects. I discovered that Caron has a line that if you buy yarn from that line they will donate 15Cents per skein to the wounded warriors fund. Matthew helped me pick out 3 skeins he wants to see knitted up and what patterns they will be used on. He may not be a knitter, but he understands knitting and the love of yarn. Both of my sons know something about yarns and knitting even though they don't knit. I teach them what they will let me. 

June, I hope the doctors figure out what is wrong with your son and get him on the mend soon.

Sam...We love to hear about your family so I agree with everyone to share a couple of recipes at best and enjoy more time with family and with just loving us and being a part of our knitting family. We love to hear from you. You are so compassionate about knitting, family and life.


----------



## KateB

jknappva said:


> I was also lucky enough to have my maternal grandmother until I was in my 30's. She lived only a few houses from us and we saw her every day and sometimes more than once. She was like a second mother. Broke my heart when she died.
> My father's mother died when I was a toddler so didn't really know her at all.
> Junek


I wasn't close to my paternal GM who died when I was 13, but I was very close to my maternal GM (she of all the sayings! :lol: ) and was lucky enough to have her until I was 25. My paternal GF died before I was born and my maternal GF died before I was 3.


----------



## pammie1234

Paula, I think Abby must take after her grandmother!


----------



## pammie1234

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Take your knitting with you!


I will!


----------



## darowil

TNS said:


> Sounds like you're going to have a wonderful meal or two! Hope you've managed to rest a bit. I have to smile every time someone mentions sloppy joes, as to me they are big baggy sweaters! (Popular in the mid 1960s)


Same here re the Sloppy Joes


----------



## Designer1234

jknappva said:


> So glad to see you, Shirley. How are you and Pat faring? Think of you often and pray for you daily.
> Junek


Doing pretty well. One doctor's apptment down -- a lot more to go. I will keep you informed of any results but the information won't be finished for some time - actually into July for me when I have to carry the holter monitor - and I don't want to get myself worked up until I have a reason.

A big one for dh - in the next l0 days -- so we will see. I am doing well. Nice to have break-- have been reading, surfing and joining in posting here and there and we have been going for drives.


----------



## darowil

Sorlenna said:


> Even though I didn't work on it last night, I thought I'd post the progress on the afghan (can't post any more pics on facebook, since BFF--whom it's for--will see it!).


It is lovely, now you just to need to hope she doesn't decide to check up on you here!


----------



## darowil

I've woken up a bit earlier than I planned but not too bad si can see what you lot got up to while I slept.
We are now officially in winter as is Julie


----------



## darowil

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, everyone!! Have to do a little "Grandma bragging" - my GD Abby got 7 awards the other night at her school- Outstanding Achievement in Math, Spanish, English, Technology, and Band - Honor Roll for the entire year and Presidential Award for Educational Excellence. I'm so proud of her!!! Pretty and smart, and she is learning to knit. I'm hoping she can come and spend a couple of days when school is out.
> 
> Gotta run - more errands to do! Love, Paula


Bragging warranted. Congrats to her.


----------



## TNS

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, everyone!! Have to do a little "Grandma bragging" - my GD Abby got 7 awards the other night at her school- Outstanding Achievement in Math, Spanish, English, Technology, and Band - Honor Roll for the entire year and Presidential Award for Educational Excellence. I'm so proud of her!!! Pretty and smart, and she is learning to knit. I'm hoping she can come and spend a couple of days when school is out.
> 
> Gotta run - more errands to do! Love, Paula


Excellent! Give her congratulations from the British Channel Islands on her rewards for hard work. You are right to be proud of her.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> I've woken up a bit earlier than I planned but not too bad si can see what you lot got up to while I slept.
> We are now officially in winter as is Julie


Being now June!- has been for 9 and half hours.


----------



## TNS

Designer1234 said:


> Doing pretty well. One doctor's apptment down -- a lot more to go. I will keep you informed of any results but the information won't be finished for some time - actually into July for me when I have to carry the holter monitor - and I don't want to get myself worked up until I have a reason.
> 
> A big one for dh - in the next l0 days -- so we will see. I am doing well. Nice to have break-- have been reading, surfing and joining in posting here and there and we have been going for drives.


Nice to hear that you are able to take it easy and trying not to stress too much. Its a lot to have going on with a possible move on the books as well, so I'm wishing you a trouble free summer, and good resolution of your and Pat's health issues. Wishing you both peace and happiness.


----------



## jheiens

Just popping in to mark my place. GGD here since o'dark thirty this morning; I've been awake since around 4 AM. Getting seriously out of kilter with lack of decent sleep.

Everyone else is out and gone or at work but me and I need to finish up for Bible study tomorrow and get two quiches made and into the fridge for Sunday's supper--then they won't be too hot to taste when we are really hungry.

Back later if I get time. Good to hear from several of you who have been away for some time. I have missed you all.
Two more packages of KAP squares arrived today. They are really piling up in the corner by my computer. They are gorgeous and y'all are wonderfully talented. Trust me. I have proof.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Bulldog

Haven't read any posts yet. Wanted to save me a place. Guess I have the crud you all have had. Have been in bed a week now feverish, stuffy nose, H/A, ache all over and expressing green mucous. It always hits fasts and lasts forever. Will check in more as I can. I Love You To The Moon And Back...Betty


----------



## Grandmapaula

Kansas g-ma said:


> Congrats to Abby (and YOU-- you're the support system).
> 
> It is just so special when we get to spend extended time with our GK-- both my DDs wanted their children to have a relationship with a GM because they didn't get to have one (both died early) and had heard me talk about my two GMs and all the things we did.


Thanks to all of you - I will let Abby know that she had congratulations form all over the world! I'm very lucky that all 10 of my grand children live within 20 miles of me and I see them often - a couple of them almost daily. Both of my grandfathers and one grandmother died before I was born and the one left died when I was 2. I have one picture of me sitting on her lap but I don't remember her. I was lucky to have 2 ladies in my life who were as good as grandmothers - and one of them taught me to knit. I go to a lot of basketball and baseball games, band concerts and school plays - it's a lot of fun and sometimes I have to be in 2 places at once, but what are grandmas for? Paula


----------



## Bonnie7591

KateB said:


> I stopped in 1976 when a packet cost 6 shillings in old money, 30p in new money and about 50cents (US) I think a packet is now about £7 ($4.50 US)


I never smoked but my DH did but quit almost 30 yrs ago, thank goodness. They cost $15/pkg here now.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Bulldog said:


> Haven't read any posts yet. Wanted to save me a place. Guess I have the crud you all have had. Have been in bed a week now feverish, stuffy nose, H/A, ache all over and expressing green mucous. It always hits fasts and lasts forever. Will check in more as I can. I Love You To The Moon And Back...Betty


Hope you are better soon.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I quit in 1979----I swore I would never pay $1/pack and the prices were headed in that direction, so I quit cold turkey. Not easy, but so worth it.



KateB said:


> I stopped in 1976 when a packet cost 6 shillings in old money, 30p in new money and about 50cents (US) I think a packet is now about £7 ($4.50 US)


----------



## RookieRetiree

So sorry, Betty --- with the fever and green phlegm, then you're likely to have a bacterial strain and antibiotics would be in order. Mine was from a virus and just had to let it run it's course. Feeling so much better now, but still have post nasal drip, sore throat and slight cough. I thought I was going to get so much done today, but just a little light cleaning and some knitting. I'll try to get a very good night's sleep tonight so tomorrow will be more productive. Reset the visit up to DS's for next week. Tomorrow is DD#1's birthday -- DH is down there to help her around the house and yard work. She had the MRI on her knee so should know next week what surgeon wants to do. Looks like I will be going down there to help her convalesce if she has anything major done.

Way to go, Abby!!!



Bulldog said:


> Haven't read any posts yet. Wanted to save me a place. Guess I have the crud you all have had. Have been in bed a week now feverish, stuffy nose, H/A, ache all over and expressing green mucous. It always hits fasts and lasts forever. Will check in more as I can. I Love You To The Moon And Back...Betty


----------



## darowil

I have no idea how much cigarettes cost here now- no advertising and can't even dispaly anything where they are sold and as none of us smoke wouldn't have a clue. 
I do know thaat when I was a child they were 33 cents a packet. One of the ads for them went 'join the club, join the club, join the Escort club, 33cents and your a member'. Hence I can tell how much they cost probably late 60s but not now. I remember a few of the old cigarette ads but they never had any impact on my buying as I have never smoked. Can't say never bought them as I did buy for my father at times back when children could buy cigarettes. And I did get them duty free for my sister at times. Figured as she was not going to be here to suffer the long term effects of smoking that as long as she didn't smoke in my house I wouldn't bother discouraging her. Doubt if I would have done it with someone with a normal life expectation.


----------



## RookieRetiree

My DH and I swore we needed engraved name plates on the seat in the gym, swim center and baseball park since we spent so much time there with the 3 kids -- DH works at their alma mater H.S. so he still goes to some of the games.



Grandmapaula said:


> Thanks to all of you - I will let Abby know that she had congratulations form all over the world! I'm very lucky that all 10 of my grand children live within 20 miles of me and I see them often - a couple of them almost daily. Both of my grandfathers and one grandmother died before I was born and the one left died when I was 2. I have one picture of me sitting on her lap but I don't remember her. I was lucky to have 2 ladies in my life who were as good as grandmothers - and one of them taught me to knit. I go to a lot of basketball and baseball games, band concerts and school plays - it's a lot of fun and sometimes I have to be in 2 places at once, but what are grandmas for? Paula


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> Doing pretty well. One doctor's apptment down -- a lot more to go. I will keep you informed of any results but the information won't be finished for some time - actually into July for me when I have to carry the holter monitor - and I don't want to get myself worked up until I have a reason.
> 
> A big one for dh - in the next l0 days -- so we will see. I am doing well. Nice to have break-- have been reading, surfing and joining in posting here and there and we have been going for drives.


Always so glad to see you when you do post. Prayers that the test results will be encouraging.
I did finish my coat of many colors. But my shoulder had been acting up so much that I haven't felt up to trying to block it. When I do, I'll post a picture to show my thanks to you!!
Hugs to you and Pat.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

darowil said:


> I've woken up a bit earlier than I planned but not too bad si can see what you lot got up to while I slept.
> We are now officially in winter as is Julie


And our hurricane season officially starts tomorrow and goes until Dec 1st. Our area really doesn't have to start worrying until about the last of Aug.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Bulldog said:


> Haven't read any posts yet. Wanted to save me a place. Guess I have the crud you all have had. Have been in bed a week now feverish, stuffy nose, H/A, ache all over and expressing green mucous. It always hits fasts and lasts forever. Will check in more as I can. I Love You To The Moon And Back...Betty


Praying your crud will soon leave.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## pammie1234

The crud seems to be spreading around the KTP. If its coming through the wires, I'm off until it passes! Seriously, everyone get well soon! 

To those that are dealing with more serious ailments, healing energy is being sent to you along with positive thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Lurker 2

This one is for Sorlenna - Barry goes to the Beach- Barry is a Maine ****.


----------



## iamsam

hey ejs - where have you been? good to see you. seeing your husband in your avatar reminds me - how is his dental work coming. I will be having the last of what teeth I have pulled this summer and a new plate put in. at least I won't have to worry about cavities. --- sam



EJS said:


> Hello all


----------



## Sorlenna

Lurker 2 said:


> This one is for Sorlenna - Barry goes to the Beach- Barry is a Maine ****.


Oh, what a beauty! Looks a great deal like my old fellow, too.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Angora1 said:


> Bonnie...He's adorable shy or not.
> Cute gift and very clever.
> No, no, no....you can't get sick again. :thumbdown:


MELODY, I did it again. I hope you and Bonnie will forgive me.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Spider...How beautiful that looks. Thank you for sharing and you must just love being there when it isn't way too hot.


----------



## siouxann

pammie1234 said:


> Sam, I agree with everyone else. We do not need a lot of recipes. In fact, I like hearing what's going on with the family and what you are up to, knitting, etc. I don't cook a lot so I don't need a lot of recipes! Please take care of yourself. We certainly don't want you to get so burned out that you leave us!


Amen. Sam, you are so good at looking out for the rest of us and our dietary needs/wants, is time to look out for yourself. We love you just the way you are and really appreciate hearing about you and your family. Don't worry about not having enough recipes; just be here.


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> I just found daralene's next big knitting project. --- sam
> 
> http://www.interweavestore.com/shimofuri-chairo-ke-bura-pattern?a=kp140530&mid=503802&rid=1863710


Oh my but that is really lovely!


----------



## Cashmeregma

ptofValerie said:


> Cake with chocolate and cola. That must be a treat for the tastebuds. I'll pass on to my elder daughter as she enjoys making recipes from USA! Many thanks Sam.


How great to see you on here Valerie. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

TNS said:


> Great to see you again, yes the phone's spell check does the most bizarre things especially when on 'predictive text'. Yesterday I was typing in a friends name starting with S, and at the second letter(h) it gave me 'Pig' so its a good job I was reading it! :thumbdown:


OH no!!!! That would have been awful. So glad you caught it. I found this voice feature and turned it on and it says the words out loud so you can hear what it is choosing. Great, right???? NO, you can't text quietly as it is constantly saying out loud the word choices. LOL After thinking it was the cat's pajamas, I had to figure out how to find that feature again and turn it off.


----------



## siouxann

Sorlenna said:


> Thanks, everyone! Martina, I got the pattern from Annie's Attic (because basically I am too lazy to chart one out myself  ). It's on Ravelry under "Indian Blanket" by Jane Hadden.
> 
> The edge is greens and white--it will be a zig zag when that section is finished.


It is absolutely beautiful! !


----------



## Cashmeregma

ptofValerie said:


> It must be that time of year for reunions. Nine of my old school friends are meeting in northern England this weekend as it is 50 years since we left school at the age on 18 years. I can't go but they've done so much to help me feel part of the activity. The 'girls' who are local plan that we'll have a get together once I'm up to that. Lifetime friends.


How lovely that they will plan something when you are up to it. Lifetime friends are so special. I have moved so much that I know only one friend from childhood and she lives in Muskoga, Canada. Think I'm spelling that wrong, but we knew each other in first grade and she has kept in touch all these years.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Caren, Loved that bag!


----------



## AZ Sticks

Enjoy your break and your time together - it is so important to relish the "little things" like a drive or meal together - you and Pat are on the list for lots of healing and happy vibes!!!


Designer1234 said:


> Doing pretty well. One doctor's apptment down -- a lot more to go. I will keep you informed of any results but the information won't be finished for some time - actually into July for me when I have to carry the holter monitor - and I don't want to get myself worked up until I have a reason.
> 
> A big one for dh - in the next l0 days -- so we will see. I am doing well. Nice to have break-- have been reading, surfing and joining in posting here and there and we have been going for drives.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Feel better soon - rest and lots of liquids....


Bulldog said:


> Haven't read any posts yet. Wanted to save me a place. Guess I have the crud you all have had. Have been in bed a week now feverish, stuffy nose, H/A, ache all over and expressing green mucous. It always hits fasts and lasts forever. Will check in more as I can. I Love You To The Moon And Back...Betty


----------



## AZ Sticks

You are so very blessed Paula and I know that you are aware of the blessing! Enjoy your GC's - they will keep you young!!


Grandmapaula said:


> Thanks to all of you - I will let Abby know that she had congratulations form all over the world! I'm very lucky that all 10 of my grand children live within 20 miles of me and I see them often - a couple of them almost daily. Both of my grandfathers and one grandmother died before I was born and the one left died when I was 2. I have one picture of me sitting on her lap but I don't remember her. I was lucky to have 2 ladies in my life who were as good as grandmothers - and one of them taught me to knit. I go to a lot of basketball and baseball games, band concerts and school plays - it's a lot of fun and sometimes I have to be in 2 places at once, but what are grandmas for? Paula


----------



## Cashmeregma

flyty1n said:


> I love a good purple mohair as well as it makes great "woolly bugger" fishing flies. I have not tried knitting it however. Sam, thanks for the strawberry recipes. I think that we will have them on ice cream for dessert tomorrow.


Hmmmmm and what is a wooly bugger?


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sorlenna said:


> I think I'd have to put it in my shirt pocket so I wouldn't lose it! :shock:


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: 
Or a tea cup.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Darowil...So glad the exhibition went well and that you sold some things and got some lovely yarn. Can't wait to see what it becomes after you do your magic with it. Time well spent. Sure does seem this is the time for get-togethers. Have a fun breakfast. That looks like an amazing sock knitting book.:thumbup: I just noticed that you said you got it for your birthday and I see that you joined KP on your birthday. That was a birthday present for all of us.:thumbup: 

Purple...Have a wonderful trip to France. Beautiful clemantis. Mine are budding and just one partially open. 

Caren...That shot of the pool is so inviting.

Southern Gal...Hope your tummy is feeling better and that the chihuahua didn't get mistaken for a treat or a mouse.

Patocenizo...A private Mozart concert...How lovely.

Ceili...Hello and congratulations on quitting smoking. It was difficult to do but I am so glad I did. Been about 13 years now and I'm so glad. You will never regret it.

EJS Hey there. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Lots of familiar faces this week. Like reunion week. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Gwenie...No wonder you are tired. That sounds like a 5 star meal and if the stars go higher then take the highest amount. They will never want to leave.

Bonnie...50 years since I graduated. I can't believe it.:shock:

Kaye...Wonderful that David is home and so nice that you didn't get the predicted hail.

Shirley...Glad to hear you are feeling some better.

Sorlenna...It is beautiful. You must be so pleased with how it looks. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: She should love it.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, everyone!! Have to do a little "Grandma bragging" - my GD Abby got 7 awards the other night at her school- Outstanding Achievement in Math, Spanish, English, Technology, and Band - Honor Roll for the entire year and Presidential Award for Educational Excellence. I'm so proud of her!!! Pretty and smart, and she is learning to knit. I'm hoping she can come and spend a couple of days when school is out.
> 
> Gotta run - more errands to do! Love, Paula


And rightfully proud, I might say. Congratulations to your DGD. That is amazing to get so manny awards. Hope you get to enjoy a few days with her. :thumbup: :thumbup: Bravo to her:thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

not at all Shirley - more than the loss of the recipes - which if you noticed I found some of them - was the fact that I think said computer needs to go to the health spa in napoleon one of these days. it has picked up something I think or just needs a more knowledgeable hand than mine.

there is an art to finding recipes - one tends to look at recipes that sound good to yourself - who cooks what they don't like? it's like a jigsaw puzzle - such a diversity of appetites in the ktp and I try to find recipes that everyone will find at least one that sounds good to them.

it does take a while sometimes - i'm a bit to anal for my own good. but I am having a good time. some days I spend more time on here trying to catch up than I do hunting recipes. we do tend to get chatty now and then.

let me take this time to thank everyone for their concern - I appreciate it. i'll be going on vacation in august and will be calling on darowil, Julie and kate again. --- sam



Designer1234 said:


> Southern Girl wrote
> 
> : sam, let up on the recipes, no one wants you stressed about a pile of recipes, one or two are fine, let others share theirs, don't burn out on us, pleas . Start next wk, just a couple and let it go, we want to hear from you more than read recipes.-------
> ========================
> 
> Sam, I think you have done a wonderful job, spending so much time finding so many recipes for us each week. You, I am sure have posted more recipes since you started than I have collected in 59 years.
> 
> I can't see how it is possible without you spending many many hours looking for them. You have more than done your share. _Why don't you take a bit of a break - and just let us use the ones you have already posted. I know what it is like to feel as if you have to do something every week.
> 
> I think you must be weary of spending hours each week at the computer - and I know you don't mind, but I personally think you should give yourself a holiday and just take a break and chill out and do what you want. _ If you feel you don't want to stop looking up recipes, put a number of say 5 max. and spend an hour - not 3 or four days like you are doing now (at least).
> 
> We all appreciate what you have given us and they have become part of our recipe collection . I think you have more than done an absolutely wonderful job. I know you feel you should post a large number each week.
> 
> I know the other members would agree with us. Take some time away from it. I have spent the last couple of weeks away from the workshops and I feel as if a huge weight has been lifted. I hope to go back in the fall. I think you are doing what I did -- putting pressure on yourself.
> 
> I hope you understand that we all care about you and you don't have to do anything but keep in touch - as often as you can. Sit in the sun , enjoy your family, and let the pressure of coming up with so many new recipes every week go. We all want YOU and the recipes are great but I personally know how much pressure you are feeling.
> 
> I hope i am not overstepping but at least take the summer off. Shirley


----------



## iamsam

no chance of that pammie - think you are stuck with me. --- sam



pammie1234 said:


> Sam, I agree with everyone else. We do not need a lot of recipes. In fact, I like hearing what's going on with the family and what you are up to, knitting, etc. I don't cook a lot so I don't need a lot of recipes! Please take care of yourself. We certainly don't want you to get so burned out that you leave us!


----------



## iamsam

that is lovely sorlenna - what does the other side look like? --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Even though I didn't work on it last night, I thought I'd post the progress on the afghan (can't post any more pics on facebook, since BFF--whom it's for--will see it!).


----------



## martina

thewren said:


> no chance of that pammie - think you are stuck with me. --- sam


Guess what, Sam.? That is exactly what we want!


----------



## iamsam

how cool is that - you have every right to brag - was this her senior year awards? --- sam



Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, everyone!! Have to do a little "Grandma bragging" - my GD Abby got 7 awards the other night at her school- Outstanding Achievement in Math, Spanish, English, Technology, and Band - Honor Roll for the entire year and Presidential Award for Educational Excellence. I'm so proud of her!!! Pretty and smart, and she is learning to knit. I'm hoping she can come and spend a couple of days when school is out.
> 
> Gotta run - more errands to do! Love, Paula


----------



## iamsam

sorlenna - you have been quiet on the charlotte - what's your decision - is it a go or not? --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Congratulations to Abby! She must take after Grandma, with all that talent.


----------



## iamsam

you would be hard pressed to find cigarettes for $4.50/pack - even the generics would be more - they were a quarter when I started. it's been long enough that I have forgotten how long it's been. --- sam



KateB said:


> I stopped in 1976 when a packet cost 6 shillings in old money, 30p in new money and about 50cents (US) I think a packet is now about £7 ($4.50 US)


----------



## iamsam

surrounding you with love and healing energy betty - take care of yourself. hope bj knows how to cook. --- sam



Bulldog said:


> Haven't read any posts yet. Wanted to save me a place. Guess I have the crud you all have had. Have been in bed a week now feverish, stuffy nose, H/A, ache all over and expressing green mucous. It always hits fasts and lasts forever. Will check in more as I can. I Love You To The Moon And Back...Betty


----------



## iamsam

that's interesting about the advertising there - admittedly the ads are less here - no tv ads - or newspaper ads and I think magazine ads - but when you go into stores you know right where they are - but I think cigarette consumption in the usofa has cut down quite a bit - there were some VERY graffic (?) anti-smoking ads on television - haven't seen them for a while. you really don't see a lot of people smoking at least around here. --- sam



darowil said:


> I have no idea how much cigarettes cost here now- no advertising and can't even dispaly anything where they are sold and as none of us smoke wouldn't have a clue.
> I do know thaat when I was a child they were 33 cents a packet. One of the ads for them went 'join the club, join the club, join the Escort club, 33cents and your a member'. Hence I can tell how much they cost probably late 60s but not now. I remember a few of the old cigarette ads but they never had any impact on my buying as I have never smoked. Can't say never bought them as I did buy for my father at times back when children could buy cigarettes. And I did get them duty free for my sister at times. Figured as she was not going to be here to suffer the long term effects of smoking that as long as she didn't smoke in my house I wouldn't bother discouraging her. Doubt if I would have done it with someone with a normal life expectation.


----------



## iamsam

and you could do it - wouldn't it be great to wear it to this year's kap? --- sam



Angora1 said:


> Oh my but that is really lovely!


----------



## Southern Gal

Bonnie7591 said:


> Reunions are such fun, next year will be 40 years since I graduated high school so will have to plan something. Since I still live in my " home town", I see most of my classmates occasionally as they come home to visit parents & go to weddings & funerals.


i totally agree, we had our 40th 3 yrs ago, i haven't miss one. we have always been very close there was about 43 of us. the girls in the class get together about 1-2 times a yr if possible always at christmas time. we have a ball. the ones who come are just so friendly and down to earth. we do the dirty santa and each bring a dish. the 40th reunion i was seated across from one of the snobbiest girls in our class i don't ever see her she is above all of us, and i said she has been plucked, tucked and veneered & botoxed cause nothing moved on her face and those teeth were way to perfect and super white............at the reunions she is about the only woman who dresses like she is in a fancy nite club. the rest of us are usually in jeans and a cute top, so.................she finally got up and went to a table of guys. i did have other folks around that i enjoyed. but i wouldn't miss one, we have lost 4 classmates and we always have a table set up for pictures and we take time to remember them. sorry to go on.


----------



## pammie1234

I just glanced at a few of our joining dates, and some of us have been on for over 3 years! That just doesn't seem possible. Does anyone know when the Tea Party started? What about KP? I don't even remember how I found this wonderful site!


----------



## Southern Gal

Sorlenna said:


> I think I'd have to put it in my shirt pocket so I wouldn't lose it! :shock:


i wouldl carry her outside and set her down to do her bussiness and she was trying to play in the grass, so funny, some of the clover was taller than she was. i would carry her back in and she was barking, so funny to hear, she and maddi played and harper met her nose to nose and got up in a chair, but scout came out and took one look at her and back in the bedroom she went, she doesn't tolerate idiots, cute or not. when the puppy got tired it would go inside its carrier and crawl up on its pink blanket and sleep. wasn't bad keeping up with her. but i am glad its back to normal.


----------



## pacer

martina said:


> Guess what, Sam.? That is exactly what we want!


I agree wholeheartedly. We want to be stuck with you for a long time except when you are going on a vacation to somewhere fun.


----------



## tami_ohio

I am jumping in on page 17, or maybe it will end up being page 18. So far I have read page one!

The sweater I made for Arriana barely fits. And I had 21 sts to the inch instead of 20, so gauge wasn't the problem.
I think the pattern runs small. I will have to hunt up the pictures I took and post them. She looks so cute it it, but I bet she won't be able to wear it in two weeks. I've sewn a couple of dresses for her this week, and have fabric to make more.

I had the pleasure of meeting Cmliza this week! Such a wonderful lady! Carol joined our knitting group this week. We all hope that you come back again! You fit right in with the rest of us!

Prayers and best wishes for everyone. Now, if I can just stay awake to read some more.......

Tami


----------



## tami_ohio

jknappva said:


> I need to ask for the prayer warriors to pray for my oldest son. He called me from the hospital this afternoon. As if COPD isn't enough, he's bleeding internally and, of course, they won't have the test results back until Mon.
> At least, the Dr. was encouraging. He told him it might be from a hole in his intestine but nothing they couldn't fix. But it's very discouraging for him.
> I'm thanking all of you in advance as I well know the miracles our prayers have brought.
> Hugs,
> Junek


June, so sorry to hear of your son's trouble. Prayers have been said.

Tami


----------



## KatyNora

pammie1234 said:


> I just glanced at a few of our joining dates, and some of us have been on for over 3 years! That just doesn't seem possible. Does anyone know when the Tea Party started? What about KP? I don't even remember how I found this wonderful site!


You've made me curious, Pammie, so I did a little exploring. You and I joined in the same month and, since Admin "joined" in January of that year, 2011, I'd say that's when KP started too. I heard about it through a newsletter from the LYS here and signed up the first day I started looking around. There were fewer than 17,000 members when I joined and now it's pushing toward 116,000!! *Hint:* to find anyone's joining number, hover over their user name on any posting and you'll see the number in the lower left corner of your screen.

As for the tea party, I remember Dave started it around Easter of 2011 and he continued to host until some time in June 2012, when Sam took over. Am I right about that part, Sam?

And that, girls and boys, is our history lesson for today!! :lol:


----------



## Spider

Congratulations to Abby!!! That is a wonderful accomplishment.
The weather was cooler today but sooooo humid and cloudy all day. We got two inches last night of rain. And we just had some tremendous downpours. Water standing all over. One day off and then back to work. The stores did look wonderful I didn't get any pictures of the third building called the summer cottage. Another all white, with a hot pink rug with a white wicker sofa and chair with light grey fabric. Crystal lamps and big cement urns with glass tops for tables. We sold the wicker set right away. 
Take care all.


----------



## tami_ohio

Bonnie7591 said:


> I spent the afternoon cleaning my camper, have I said I hate mice, what a mess the dirty little buggers make!
> I got my tumbling block baby quilt finished this morning, I'm glad it's done, it's the last thing I had to finish for the quilt show on June 14th. I'm not totally happy with it but I wasn't picking it out again.


Bonnie, go to one of the home improvement stores. I bought some of the electronic mouse chasers that plug into an outlet. We got them at Mennard's and paid around $25 for a package of 5. I had read a bunch of reviews, and there were some that said they don't work. Well, I am here to tell you that they do! We have used them for the last 4 years and not had any mice in the motor home!! No sign of them whatsoever! Of course, you do have to leave the camper plugged in all winter for them to work. DH puts the batteries on the motor home on a light timer somehow, so it cycles the batteries and the electric inside, and the batteries don't overheat, as long as you keep track of the water levels as part of your normal maintainence (yes I know that isn't spelled correctly, but can't spell tonight!).

Tami


----------



## Designer1234

jknappva said:


> Always so glad to see you when you do post. Prayers that the test results will be encouraging.
> I did finish my coat of many colors. But my shoulder had been acting up so much that I haven't felt up to trying to block it. When I do, I'll post a picture to show my thanks to you!!
> Hugs to you and Pat.
> Junek


Thanks sister of my heart-- I hope your son is doing well. You never stop worrying about them.

He is in my thoughts - as you always are. I look forward to seeing you sweater. I hope you are happy with it. I get a lot of use out of mine. I am making a sportweight yarn cardigan for the cool summer evenings- heavier yarn is just too heavy -- also working on an afghan. Take care dear friend.


----------



## pammie1234

KatyNora said:


> You've made me curious, Pammie, so I did a little exploring. You and I joined in the same month and, since Admin "joined" in January of that year, 2011, I'd say that's when KP started too. I heard about it through a newsletter from the LYS here and signed up the first day I started looking around. There were fewer than 17,000 members when I joined and now it's pushing toward 116,000!! *Hint:* to find anyone's joining number, hover over their user name on any posting and you'll see the number in the lower left corner of your screen.
> 
> As for the tea party, I remember Dave started it around Easter of 2011 and he continued to host until some time in June 2012, when Sam took over. Am I right about that part, Sam?
> 
> And that, girls and boys, is our history lesson for today!! :lol:


Thanks for the lesson! I do think it is interesting how long we have "known" each other.


----------



## nittergma

Whoa Sam, those are some seriously good sounding recipes!! It is hard to believe Bentley will be 1 year soon! Great to hear about the track and gymnastics! Well done Bailee!
I'm going back to read more then I'll check in tomorrow. I'm exhausted and sore from super cleaning the barn with my daughter today. We had fun though joking around, well worth it!


----------



## nittergma

Wow! More yummy recipes. Thanks Sam


----------



## tami_ohio

Yay!!!! I am all caught up for this week!

Sending healing prayers for all who are sick. 

Congratulations to Bailee and Abby (and to their parents and grandparents!)

Good night all.

Tami


----------



## gagesmom

Ok 1 minute I am watching a movie with Gage the next I wake up and the lights are off and everyone is in bed. I hate being sick. :thumbdown: That was about 8:30pm when I was watching that with Gage and it is now 12:15am.

Going to go and try to catch up. Then off to bed for work at 10am.


----------



## gagesmom

ok approaching 12:30am and I am off to bed. Love, hugs, prayers, and sweet dreams to all asleep and great day to those awake.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Angora1 said:


> How lovely that they will plan something when you are up to it. Lifetime friends are so special. I have moved so much that I know only one friend from childhood and she lives in Muskoga, Canada. Think I'm spelling that wrong, but we knew each other in first grade and she has kept in touch all these years.


I just got a birthday card from a friend I have had since grade 2, we still correspond, even though we have only seen each other 5 or 6 times in the last 44 years.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Where are you planning to go on vacation? Always nice to get away for a break.
Computers are such a pain in the a-- when they don't work, enough to drive you crazy.


thewren said:


> not at all Shirley - more than the loss of the recipes - which if you noticed I found some of them - was the fact that I think said computer needs to go to the health spa in napoleon one of these days. it has picked up something I think or just needs a more knowledgeable hand than mine.
> 
> there is an art to finding recipes - one tends to look at recipes that sound good to yourself - who cooks what they don't like? it's like a jigsaw puzzle - such a diversity of appetites in the ktp and I try to find recipes that everyone will find at least one that sounds good to them.
> 
> it does take a while sometimes - i'm a bit to anal for my own good. but I am having a good time. some days I spend more time on here trying to catch up than I do hunting recipes. we do tend to get chatty now and then.
> 
> let me take this time to thank everyone for their concern - I appreciate it. i'll be going on vacation in august and will be calling on darowil, Julie and kate again. --- sam


----------



## sassafras123

A huge congratulations to Abby! You go girl.


----------



## Bonnie7591

thewren said:


> that's interesting about the advertising there - admittedly the ads are less here - no tv ads - or newspaper ads and I think magazine ads - but when you go into stores you know right where they are - but I think cigarette consumption in the usofa has cut down quite a bit - there were some VERY graffic (?) anti-smoking ads on television - haven't seen them for a while. you really don't see a lot of people smoking at least around here. --- sam


No ads of any kind here & the cigarettes must be in a closed cupboard in stores, you must ask for them to purchase. & be over 18. My oldest son has been a smoker for about 15 yrs & recently switched to one of those nicotine puffers, not perfect but better than smoking & much less expensive, he has been decreasing the amount of nicotine each week so will hopefully quit completely soon.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Great that you get together often. There were 46 of us in grade 9 but by graduation, only 17 left. When we have reunions we invite everyone who was with us in grade 9 some of the reunions have included more than one class, what a great time. We have also lost several classmates to cancer, accidents & a couple to drug addiction.
What is " dirty Santa"?



Southern Gal said:


> i totally agree, we had our 40th 3 yrs ago, i haven't miss one. we have always been very close there was about 43 of us. the girls in the class get together about 1-2 times a yr if possible always at christmas time. we have a ball. the ones who come are just so friendly and down to earth. we do the dirty santa and each bring a dish. the 40th reunion i was seated across from one of the snobbiest girls in our class i don't ever see her she is above all of us, and i said she has been plucked, tucked and veneered & botoxed cause nothing moved on her face and those teeth were way to perfect and super white............at the reunions she is about the only woman who dresses like she is in a fancy nite club. the rest of us are usually in jeans and a cute top, so.................she finally got up and went to a table of guys. i did have other folks around that i enjoyed. but i wouldn't miss one, we have lost 4 classmates and we always have a table set up for pictures and we take time to remember them. sorry to go on.


----------



## Bonnie7591

tami_ohio said:


> Bonnie, go to one of the home improvement stores. I bought some of the electronic mouse chasers that plug into an outlet. We got them at Mennard's and paid around $25 for a package of 5. I had read a bunch of reviews, and there were some that said they don't work. Well, I am here to tell you that they do! We have used them for the last 4 years and not had any mice in the motor home!! No sign of them whatsoever! Of course, you do have to leave the camper plugged in all winter for them to work. DH puts the batteries on the motor home on a light timer somehow, so it cycles the batteries and the electric inside, and the batteries don't overheat, as long as you keep track of the water levels as part of your normal maintainence (yes I know that isn't spelled correctly, but can't spell tonight!).
> 
> Thanks for the information. We don't have any power in the Quonset where we store the camper in winter or where we stay at the lake. It is weird the last 2 yrs we had no mice when he pulled it out of the Quonset in spring, (he moves it out in seeding time so we can put the semi in so the fertilizer stays dry) but a couple of weeks later when I go to get it ready for the lake, there have been mice. Maybe he will have to park it by the house & put those mouse chasers in it.
> 
> :roll:


----------



## iamsam

the earliest I have is 8 February '12 - and this was the first recipe in the opening. --- sam --- I know I filled in for dave several times so this could have been then but it is the earliest I saved.

Crockpot Chicken Enchilada Soup

Ingredients:

3 tablespoons butter
3 tablespoons flour
½ cup chicken broth
2 cups milk
1 can (15 ounce) black beans, rinsed and drained
1 can (14.5 ounce) Rotel diced tomatoes and jalapenos
1 package (10 ounce) frozen corn
½ cup onion, chopped
½ cup bell pepper, diced
1 can (10 ounce) Enchilada sauce
2 whole chicken breasts

For serving:

Shredded Monterrey Jack cheese
Sour Cream
Crushed tortilla chips
Avocado slices

What you'll do:

Melt butter in a saucepan over medium-low heat. Stir in flour; keep stirring until smooth and bubbly. 
Remove from heat and add the chicken broth and 1/2 cup milk, a little at a time, stirring to keep smooth. Return to heat.

Bring sauce to a gentle boil; cook, stirring constantly, until it thickens. In a large bowl, whisk together the enchilada sauce and chicken broth mixture. Gradually whisk in remaining milk until smooth. Set aside.

In a crockpot, combine drained beans, tomatoes, corn, onion, and bell pepper. Place the chicken breasts on top of the mixture. Pour sauce mixture over ingredients in cooker. Cover; cook on low heat for 6 to 8 hours or on high for 3 to 4 hours. When you are ready to serve, remove chicken and cut or shred into bite-sized pieces. Add chicken back into the soup, mix together. Top with cheese and serve. I topped ours with slices of avocado, sour cream, and crushed tortilla chips.
Source: So Tasty, So Yummy

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/krissy-roszell/crockpot-chicken-enchilada_b_1774002.html

I usually dont copy recipes but this one sounded so different and so good  and I love the fact that you can do it in a crockpot. I suggest while picking up the fixings for this soup that you also pick up some crockpot liners  they are the next best thing to sliced bread. No cleanup.

Another good thing that would go with this soup would be thick cut French bread  lightly toasted - I love cheese on French bread. Im thinking sharp cheddar  and I am totally in love with county line cheese  a very mellow yellow cheese. Get out your favorite cheeses and have at it.



KatyNora said:


> You've made me curious, Pammie, so I did a little exploring. You and I joined in the same month and, since Admin "joined" in January of that year, 2011, I'd say that's when KP started too. I heard about it through a newsletter from the LYS here and signed up the first day I started looking around. There were fewer than 17,000 members when I joined and now it's pushing toward 116,000!! *Hint:* to find anyone's joining number, hover over their user name on any posting and you'll see the number in the lower left corner of your screen.
> 
> As for the tea party, I remember Dave started it around Easter of 2011 and he continued to host until some time in June 2012, when Sam took over. Am I right about that part, Sam?
> 
> And that, girls and boys, is our history lesson for today!! :lol:


----------



## iamsam

I go to seattle for two weeks the latter part of august and usually fly home second day after labor day. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Where are you planning to go on vacation? Always nice to get away for a break.
> Computers are such a pain in the a-- when they don't work, enough to drive you crazy.


----------



## iamsam

and now I bid you adieu till the marrow. --- sam


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, what a beauty! Looks a great deal like my old fellow, too.


They are characterful cats!


----------



## sugarsugar

Gosh I am very late joining in here. Hi everyone I hope everyone who has been unwell are improving and HUGS to all. I am sooooo far behind on here its ridiculous. LOL. Anyway it is Sunday 4.30pm and I am on the couch with a block of chocolate.  All going ok here. Its a damp and cool day about 17c I think. Now to catch up......


----------



## TNS

martina said:


> Guess what, Sam.? That is exactly what we want!


Hear, hear!


----------



## TNS

Lurker 2 said:


> They are characterful cats!


Wonderful picture, Julie. Did they accompany you to the beach or would they go on their own? (Obviously you, (the photographer?) were there in this instance). Our cats hunt in the grassy sand dunes in Alderney, but I've never seen them on the open beach.
We now have a fantastic art installation on the bunker outside our house. Its a 'temporary' sculpture which will only last a few months before it starts to deteriorate at which time the artist has requested it be removed. (Chicken wire and cloth/plaster construction). I will ask DH for some of his photos to post here as it's really spectacular especially at dusk.
I hope the winter treats you in the Southern Hemisphere gently!


----------



## sugarsugar

AZ Sticks said:


> Dear Sam - what a great choice of desserts.... I'm thinking something with strawberries this weekend. I thought I was so clever getting in under the wire and you posted the link for the new KTP just before I posted my catch up "book" on last weeks!!!! That's OK nothing earth shattering anyway. I can't believe Bentley will be having his birthday already - the last 12 months have flown by haven't they??? Gentle hugs and lots of good vibes to all that are needing them - love the pictures and videos from last week - the "boys" are sure growing up aren't they??? I am in need of a Serena fix, hopefully Nana Cathy will post something new (hint, hint). I will check back later this evening - love to see the Friday posts!!! - luv-AZ


Ok, you only have to ask or hint. LOL. I havent taken any lately but DD took this one yesterday and yes DD has RED hair now.


----------



## KateB

Bulldog said:


> Haven't read any posts yet. Wanted to save me a place. Guess I have the crud you all have had. Have been in bed a week now feverish, stuffy nose, H/A, ache all over and expressing green mucous. It always hits fasts and lasts forever. Will check in more as I can. I Love You To The Moon And Back...Betty


I've heard of computer viruses, but this is getting ridiculous folks! :lol: Hope you feel better very soon Betty. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## sugarsugar

pacer said:


> Wonderful job Sam. Sounds like desserts are on the menu. You don't need to worry about the ones we didn't see as we know you will share them with us in due time. We just appreciate you being with us each week.


Hear Hear. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

pacer said:


> Wonderful job Sam. Sounds like desserts are on the menu. You don't need to worry about the ones we didn't see as we know you will share them with us in due time. We just appreciate you being with us each week.


Hear Hear. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

siouxann said:


> June, special prayers going out to your son. He has more than enough problems, just with the COPD. He sure doesn't need more!


Frome me too please. Thinking of you and healing thoughts with him.


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> not at all Shirley - more than the loss of the recipes - which if you noticed I found some of them - was the fact that I think said computer needs to go to the health spa in napoleon one of these days. it has picked up something I think --- sam


It must be your computer giving everyone a virus after all how many of us have complained of a cold or similar in the last few weeks-we suggested it might be coming across the wires didn't we??


----------



## KateB

thewren said:


> ......let me take this time to thank everyone for their concern - I appreciate it. i'll be going on vacation in august and will be calling on darowil, Julie and kate again. --- sam


Here ready and waiting Sam!

:lol:


----------



## sugarsugar

ptofValerie said:


> It must be that time of year for reunions. Nine of my old school friends are meeting in northern England this weekend as it is 50 years since we left school at the age on 18 years. I can't go but they've done so much to help me feel part of the activity. The 'girls' who are local plan that we'll have a get together once I'm up to that. Lifetime friends.


I meant to comment last week that it is so good to hear from you again, and I am glad to the treatment isnt knocking you about too much. Hugs.


----------



## darowil

The afternoon was quiter than yesterday, even less knitted products sold. But I managed to sell the minimum I had hoped to sell which was especially gratifying when so little was selling. I was the top seller on our trading table. 
Two different yarn sellers today bought one ball of blue sock yarn and one good circular needle for my Guernsey that i am planning on starting on my break. thought of getting some from the other lady as well but her yarn was more expensive- I got the yarn and needle for the same price as the other was charging for her yarn. And I didn't need any more anyway!
I think a new app I downloaded today could be going to be very useful for the Gansey. Our VP at the Guild has the same phone as me (even same colour) and she had this row counting app so I downloaded it. Just started using it so don't know for sure that it will be as good as it looks. But it has a button link counters so I think I should be able to put each chart in and link them. You'll need to wait a while to get on update on the effectiveness of it for this.


----------



## sugarsugar

darowil said:


> First day of the exhibition went well- space was a bit smaller than we would have liked but it worked OK. Th eGuild sold a lot of wool which had been given to us only last week from the deceased estate of a previous memebr. Lovely wool which we sold very reasonably. Not a lot of the knitted items sold, but I have sold 3 things and done as well as anyone. Today the only business selling yarn was the lady I normally buy from so I refrained. Tomorrow we have different ones so I will see (but I at least have some money from sales to cover it!).
> Hainvg breakfast with friends (who I knew before I knew David) before church. We had been going to have lunch buit then I relasied that I would be rushing things withthe exhibition so just changed it to breakfast.
> I did sort of buy some yarn today- in that I choose it and paid for it but Maryanne will pay me back. A lavender mohair (no Purple you can't have it). Needs a lacy thing I think but will work it out with Maryanne.


Well done to you! Also how great that you will appear in the Spotlight magazine?


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> Here ready and waiting Sam!
> 
> :lol:


Same here- guess August isn't that far away either!


----------



## KateB

sugarsugar said:


> Ok, you only have to ask or hint. LOL. I havent taken any lately but DD took this one yesterday and yes DD has RED hair now.


Gorgeous photo and if you can't have red hair when you're 19 when can you?!! :lol:


----------



## darowil

sugarsugar said:


> Well done to you! Also how great that you will appear in the Spotlight magazine?


I will have to go in every now and then and check for a new one- and then I can let you AUssies know (don't know if Julies gets the same one or if it is only Oz).


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> sorlenna - you have been quiet on the charlotte - what's your decision - is it a go or not? --- sam


I've been wondering the same thing.


----------



## KateB

darowil said:


> The afternoon was quiter than yesterday, even less knitted products sold. But I managed to sell the minimum I had hoped to sell which was especially gratifying when so little was selling. I was the top seller on our trading table.


Good for you! I'm sure the quality of your knitting had a lot to do with it. :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> that's interesting about the advertising there - admittedly the ads are less here - no tv ads - or newspaper ads and I think magazine ads - but when you go into stores you know right where they are - but I think cigarette consumption in the usofa has cut down quite a bit - there were some VERY graffic (?) anti-smoking ads on television - haven't seen them for a while. you really don't see a lot of people smoking at least around here. --- sam


Ours are all in cupboards with solid doors so they can't be seen and must be removed by staff. We have graphic pictures on all the packs. They did try bringing in plain packaging but I think that got thrown out. On the one hand cigrette companies were saying it won't make any difference to us, but then they took action to stop the plain packaging legislation. If it wasn't going to make any difference why did they spend so much on getting it stopped? 
It is interesting looking at how society's attitudes have changed to smokers over the last 30 years. When it was first suggested that smoking might be banned in some places there was a great outcry- there rights were being taken from them etc. Now most people don't give it a second thought- it is none smokers rights being invaded when they are submitted to cigarette smoke now. Gradually the places you can smoke are being decreased. It is illegal to smoke in a car with children in it now. Cars no longer have ashtrays or cigarette lighters either. Smoking has gone from a social norm. Numbers of smokers are still high, but it is no longer assumed that they can smoke wherever they want. The change started occuring around 30 years ago. David's mother was mortified to discover that we had no ashtray (though neither of them smoked) and gave us one- which was never used as an ashtray. It was becoming acceptable to ask smokers to smoke outside the house but not the norm yet as it most definitely is now.


----------



## darowil

pammie1234 said:


> I just glanced at a few of our joining dates, and some of us have been on for over 3 years! That just doesn't seem possible. Does anyone know when the Tea Party started? What about KP? I don't even remember how I found this wonderful site!


http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-9783-1.html the first TP (I first posted in the second one).
KP I believe started early 2011. Like you I don't know how I found it but as you might be able to tell I love it. Little did I know what I was starting when I first joined up.


----------



## darowil

KatyNora said:


> *Hint:* to find anyone's joining number, hover over their user name on any posting and you'll see the number in the lower left corner of your screen.
> 
> As for the tea party, I remember Dave started it around Easter of 2011 and he continued to host until some time in June 2012, when Sam took over. Am I right about that part, Sam?
> 
> And that, girls and boys, is our history lesson for today!! :lol:


I can't get anything to come up re number.
22 JUne 2012 Fireball Daves last TP.


----------



## darowil

sugarsugar said:


> Ok, you only have to ask or hint. LOL. I havent taken any lately but DD took this one yesterday and yes DD has RED hair now.


Looks like a painting (and her hair is very red!). A lovely one of mum and daughter.


----------



## Designer1234

KateB said:


> Gorgeous photo and if you can't have red hair when you're 19 when can you?!! :lol:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sassafras123

Sam,, enchilada soup sounds easy and scrumptious. Thank you.


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> Good for you! I'm sure the quality of your knitting had a lot to do with it. :thumbup:


But all the stuff was well knitted and some much more interesting than mine (mind you I think I sold 3 pairs of socks which helped).


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> This one is for Sorlenna - Barry goes to the Beach- Barry is a Maine ****.


They're beautiful, BIG cats. My next door neighbor has one and he's taffy colored... the Maine ****, not my neighbor! LOL!!
Junek


----------



## darowil

Well I guess I should turn this computer off to prepare for bed. 
Should be around tomorrow at times but I will be packing to go away Thursday (and also away Tuesday and Wednesday, but don't need much for that). Change of clothes and some socks on cheap bamboo needles.
But a week or so away is a different matter. And in the midst of this I need to go and help pack up after the exhibition. two knitting groups and pick up Vicky and Brett at the airport.
Decided that picking them up in their car and them simply dropping me here was the best way to do things so David and I headed out when I got back to get the car. Half way there David asked me if we had a key, so we turned round and went back home again! Listening to an audio book and in it someone said noone is stupid. David's comment was 'we're stupid' I did have to agree with him on that.


----------



## jknappva

Angora1 said:


> OH no!!!! That would have been awful. So glad you caught it. I found this voice feature and turned it on and it says the words out loud so you can hear what it is choosing. Great, right???? NO, you can't text quietly as it is constantly saying out loud the word choices. LOL After thinking it was the cat's pajamas, I had to figure out how to find that feature again and turn it off.


That sounds like the time my sister pushed a button in their new car and GPS and everything was in
Spanish. Since she had no idea which button she'd pushed, it took her several days of pushing buttons to get back to English!
Junek


----------



## sugarsugar

jknappva said:


> A general thank you to everyone for their encouragement and prayers.
> My wonderful friends and prayer warriors are so very special to me. Even though I don't thank each one individually, please know that every single prayer and encouraging word is held close in my heart.
> Thank you, my sisters and brothers (I know that if Aran knew, he would be praying, too, so his thanks are also included).
> Hugs and love to each of you.
> Junek


I think we need a (((((((GROUP HUG)))))))))


----------



## jknappva

let me take this time to thank everyone for their concern - I appreciate it. i'll be going on vacation in august and will be calling on darowil, Julie and kate again. --- sam[/quote]

We will certainly miss you, Sam, but I hope you have a fantastic time. You know that your deputies will do a great job keeping us inline!
Junek


----------



## TNS

I've just transferred some of the photos from the arts festival held here in Alderney last week, so here goes:-


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks sister of my heart-- I hope your son is doing well. You never stop worrying about them.
> 
> He is in my thoughts - as you always are. I look forward to seeing you sweater. I hope you are happy with it. I get a lot of use out of mine. I am making a sportweight yarn cardigan for the cool summer evenings- heavier yarn is just too heavy -- also working on an afghan. Take care dear friend.


I'm quite pleased with the cardigan but as you said, it's heavy but will be nice this winter.
Thank you for the best wishes for my son. I know that it's experience talking when you say we never stop worrying. But I know he's where he'll get care until the test results are in.
And we worry about our dear friends here, too. I'm so glad you and Pat are taking time to enjoy life and your lovely weather.
Hugs and prayers are with you,
Junek


----------



## jknappva

pammie1234 said:


> Thanks for the lesson! I do think it is interesting how long we have "known" each other.


I think I must have been one of the first members. I joined a couple of weeks before you. And, of course, Dave was host then. So much more chatter now that Sam has taken over. I do miss hearing from Dave and his news.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

sugarsugar said:


> Ok, you only have to ask or hint. LOL. I havent taken any lately but DD took this one yesterday and yes DD has RED hair now.


Lovely picture!! It just radiates the love of a mother for her baby. It's a treasure.
Junek


----------



## sugarsugar

sassafras123 said:


> Sorienna, love your Indian wrap.


Ditto...

SAM... can we have a photo of Bentley before he turns 1. I cant believe it has been a year.


----------



## sugarsugar

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, everyone!! Have to do a little "Grandma bragging" - my GD Abby got 7 awards the other night at her school- Outstanding Achievement in Math, Spanish, English, Technology, and Band - Honor Roll for the entire year and Presidential Award for Educational Excellence. I'm so proud of her!!! Pretty and smart, and she is learning to knit. I'm hoping she can come and spend a couple of days when school is out.
> 
> Gotta run - more errands to do! Love, Paula


 :thumbup: Wow, well done Abby.


----------



## sugarsugar

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, everyone!! Have to do a little "Grandma bragging" - my GD Abby got 7 awards the other night at her school- Outstanding Achievement in Math, Spanish, English, Technology, and Band - Honor Roll for the entire year and Presidential Award for Educational Excellence. I'm so proud of her!!! Pretty and smart, and she is learning to knit. I'm hoping she can come and spend a couple of days when school is out.
> 
> Gotta run - more errands to do! Love, Paula


 :thumbup: Wow, well done Abby.


----------



## jknappva

darowil said:


> Ours are all in cupboards with solid doors so they can't be seen and must be removed by staff. We have graphic pictures on all the packs. They did try bringing in plain packaging but I think that got thrown out. On the one hand cigrette companies were saying it won't make any difference to us, but then they took action to stop the plain packaging legislation. If it wasn't going to make any difference why did they spend so much on getting it stopped?
> It is interesting looking at how society's attitudes have changed to smokers over the last 30 years. When it was first suggested that smoking might be banned in some places there was a great outcry- there rights were being taken from them etc. Now most people don't give it a second thought- it is none smokers rights being invaded when they are submitted to cigarette smoke now. Gradually the places you can smoke are being decreased. It is illegal to smoke in a car with children in it now. Cars no longer have ashtrays or cigarette lighters either. Smoking has gone from a social norm. Numbers of smokers are still high, but it is no longer assumed that they can smoke wherever they want. The change started occuring around 30 years ago. David's mother was mortified to discover that we had no ashtray (though neither of them smoked) and gave us one- which was never used as an ashtray. It was becoming acceptable to ask smokers to smoke outside the house but not the norm yet as it most definitely is now.


Smoking is very restricted here. I think it's local jurisdictions that decide how much. Although a lot of businesses set their own. No smoking anywhere on hospital properties. And restaurants only have smoking in outside eating areas.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

darowil said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-9783-1.html the first TP (I first posted in the second one).
> KP I believe started early 2011. Like you I don't know how I found it but as you might be able to tell I love it. Little did I know what I was starting when I first joined up.


I found it doing an internet search for free patterns.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

TNS said:


> I've just transferred some of the photos from the arts festival held here in Alderney last week, so here goes:-


They're lovely. It's a shame they're temporary!
Junek


----------



## sugarsugar

Page 12. Goodnight everyone.


----------



## agnescr

Good Sunday morning from a dry at present Fife,we are to expect rain later temp is 17C and no expected to rise above that all week.
Sam,amazing that b is already coming up to 1st birthday and that B does so well in sport.Like the look of the lemon chiffon cake,but might be an idea for me to stay away from mixers etc. with my track record of late.
I have not had a chance to read most of last week's TP yet so if anyone has health issues or other issues I wish you healing/helping thoughts.
Colin is slightly better this week,stomach bug seems to have settled but now coughing more than he was,just one thing after another. my finger is healing well now,but the scabs(?)keep catching on everything,at least the feeling is almost back to normal.
Some flowers that have started blooming...all late this year.

now to go back and start reading this weeks TP already on page 21


----------



## Cashmeregma

TNS said:


> I've just transferred some of the photos from the arts festival held here in Alderney last week, so here goes:-


Thank you for sharing those photos and that mermaid is unbelievable. Will the Aldernay Man stay??


----------



## Cashmeregma

Agens...So glad Colin is getting over that bug and that your fingers are healing so that the feeling is returning. Yes, I'm sure it hurts just to think of going near a mixer of any sort. Lovely photos of your flowers. I have some that I don't know what they are too. I planted a packet of seeds for wildflowers and have some gorgeous deep gold ones that came up. My trilliums that I planted a few years back under the pines are multiplying. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234

I just went back and read the first three tea parties. I didn't realize how many of you were here at the very beginning. Time flies by. 

Beautiful sunny day - and finally spring is really here. 

Bonnie - I imagine you are starting to see some of your flowers too.

I don't have much news. I am a bit lost without having 2 or 3 hours of work on the workshops,

When I started them I bet I averaged 4 or 5 hours but slowed down a bit this past 4 months. it would be impossible right now and hopefully I can start them again once everything is sorted out. I am knitting up a storm and reading and even playing games on line -- even did a jigsaw puzzle.

Sam-- we just wanted you to know that you can take a break if you need to. 
You are very important to us.

I imagine you are going back to Seattle? wonderful for you.


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> I've just transferred some of the photos from the arts festival held here in Alderney last week, so here goes:-


Lin I am having real problems with KP, this is supposed to be in response, to the post about Barry the Maine ****- he actually belongs to Bronwen's friend Aurora who has a business excercising dogs in Sumner, Christchurch, in the South Island. So it is Aurora's photo. I am having extreme problems getting in properly to KP- it won't let me post most of the time. And it is not letting me scroll down to read properly. So my apologies.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Hi Designer. You are sure up early!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Lin I am having real problems with KP, this is supposed to be in response, to the post about Barry the Maine ****- he actually belongs to Bronwen's friend Aurora who has a business excercising dogs in Sumner, Christchurch, in the South Island. So it is Aurora's photo. I am having extreme problems getting in properly to KP- it won't let me post most of the time. And it is not letting me scroll down to read properly. So my apologies.


That cat was amazing as was the dog rolling around.
So sorry you are having so much trouble with posting. Quite the worst timing with a workshop going on. If it were all of us we would know it was KP. Hope something can be done to help you get things back to normal. Did you say it is only KP where you have this problem??


----------



## Cashmeregma

Darowil...Thanks for the link to the first KTP. I see Martin Keith posted at the first KTP. I joined when he said he couldn't swallow and everyone told him to see the doctor. We got the tragic news when he returned and since have lost him.

I see thewren, Dreamweaver, Gwennie, Nittergma, Sorlenna (Who I see had a birthday around Mother's Day) KatyNora, & Purplefi,

I'm still reading it so will post others as I see them. I see there were no recipes beginning the first KTP. :shock: Only 19 pages long.


----------



## darowil

TNS said:


> I've just transferred some of the photos from the arts festival held here in Alderney last week, so here goes:-


What amazing work into the mermaid -only to have her go with high tide.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Lovely mom and daughter photo!!



sugarsugar said:


> Ok, you only have to ask or hint. LOL. I havent taken any lately but DD took this one yesterday and yes DD has RED hair now.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Now we know the true meaning of something going "viral" over the computers. I think I'm finally over it - couldn't stand the post nasal drip so used a throat and nose spray yesterday--- seems to have cleared the remaining gunk--hope so at least. I have some major knitting to get done today -- but only after I head out to Tuesday Morning to see if there's a mixer with my name on it.



KateB said:


> I've heard of computer viruses, but this is getting ridiculous folks! :lol: Hope you feel better very soon Betty. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> Well I guess I should turn this computer off to prepare for bed.
> Should be around tomorrow at times but I will be packing to go away Thursday (and also away Tuesday and Wednesday, but don't need much for that). Change of clothes and some socks on cheap bamboo needles.
> But a week or so away is a different matter. And in the midst of this I need to go and help pack up after the exhibition. two knitting groups and pick up Vicky and Brett at the airport.
> Decided that picking them up in their car and them simply dropping me here was the best way to do things so David and I headed out when I got back to get the car. Half way there David asked me if we had a key, so we turned round and went back home again! Listening to an audio book and in it someone said noone is stupid. David's comment was 'we're stupid' I did have to agree with him on that.


LOL I can't tell you the number of times I ask a question about what we need when we are half-way there. Looks like we are a similar couple. :wink:

Looking forward to you having your time to yourself. I have never done that so please report back in encouraging detail. :wink: :wink: My DIL has done this and gone off to some nice places by herself.


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> Now we know the true meaning of something going "viral" over the computers. I think I'm finally over it - couldn't stand the post nasal drip so used a throat and nose spray yesterday--- seems to have cleared the remaining gunk--hope so at least. I have some major knitting to get done today -- but only after I head out to Tuesday Morning to see if there's a mixer with my name on it.


Hope you get over this soon. Tell the slime factory you are going out of business and they are now unemployed!
Thanks for the reminder of Tuesday Morning.


----------



## flyty1n

Julie, have you defragmented your computer recently? Sometimes that is the problem you could be having. I don't know which program you are running, or whether you have a SSD or a spinning hard drive. If it is a spinning hard drive, you can do "how to defrag my hard drive" google search and learn what to do. Perhaps it is time to take your laptop to the nearest, and least expensive but best computer guru. Just a possiblity. Take care, and I hope you can resolve the problem.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I'll have to go back through and read it again --- so many of the members are not on here anymore and I got a pang of sadness when seeing Martin Keith's name.



darowil said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-9783-1.html the first TP (I first posted in the second one).
> KP I believe started early 2011. Like you I don't know how I found it but as you might be able to tell I love it. Little did I know what I was starting when I first joined up.


----------



## Cashmeregma

sugarsugar said:


> Ok, you only have to ask or hint. LOL. I havent taken any lately but DD took this one yesterday and yes DD has RED hair now.


Beautiful photo. Another one to frame.

Off to the Farmer's Market. Gorgeous day for it.


----------



## TNS

Angora1 said:


> Thank you for sharing those photos and that mermaid is unbelievable. Will the Aldernay Man stay??


Unfortunately not! The underlying structure is chicken netting with cloth covering so it will deteriorate within a few months and the sculptor has requested that he be removed once he starts to erode....still, he's a wonderful if temporary addition to our view.
The girl creating the mermaid was so clever. It's just made straight from the beach sand as it is - piled into rough heap and patted down then carved with a spade, and then trowel and finally fine sculpting knives etc. She even let some children help with the surrounding roughened sand, and let them mark out a title in the sand.


----------



## TNS

RookieRetiree said:


> Lovely mom and daughter photo!!


Yes SugarSugar, they look so loving together.


----------



## nittergma

I'm Praying as well.


Grandmapaula said:


> June, praying for your son, and I've put you and him in my "prayer book". Hugs, Paula


----------



## nittergma

Hope you had a restful night's sleep and are ready for the busy days ahead.


pacer said:


> Busy day today. The weekend will be just as busy so jump on to read when I can. Take care. I am falling asleep just reading all the comments.


----------



## nittergma

Sounds like a fun show I would like too. Maybe some day we'll get cable again at least there are a few more choices than regular tv. I don't like most of the shows on our regular stations either. Just watch news sometimes and Jeopardy and Wheel of fortune and PBS


Bonnie7591 said:


> June, hope your son is better soon. Such a worry not knowing what is happening.
> Daralene, I made your avocado chocolate mousse for supper, it's really good & so easy, what a stange texture avocados have, I have never cut into one before, doesn't even seem like a fruit. I'll be making that again.
> 
> I picked fresh asparagus from the garden this afternoon, so good. I gave some to my neighbor tonight as DH doesn't really like it.
> 
> Sam, what a lot of work you go to each week for all of us, thank you.
> Congrats to Bailey for doing so well in sports, it opens so many doors for kids when they get to competitions, my son made so many friends travelling all over the province for running & badminton when he was in school.
> Has anyone watched the show on CNN called The Sixties? I haven't watched all of it yet but it is about TV in the 60's, what I've watched so far brings back so many memories, Dick van Dyck, Carol Burnett, Hogan's Heros, great old TV so much better than the crap we get now.
> I spent the afternoon cleaning my camper, have I said I hate mice, what a mess the dirty little buggers make!
> I got my tumbling block baby quilt finished this morning, I'm glad it's done, it's the last thing I had to finish for the quilt show on June 14th. I'm not totally happy with it but I wasn't picking it out again.


----------



## pammie1234

Julie, so sorry you are having computer problems. I have to admit that is why I like my Mac. They are expensive, but I sure do like it. I hope this one lasts a while because I can't afford one now.

Shirley, just take care of yourself. I'm so thankful for what you do for the workshops, but we can wait until you are up for the challenge!

I love the sand sculptures. I am amazed that someone can create such huge sculptures from the sand.


----------



## sassafras123

Love the mermaid. How clever.
Daralene, have fun at farmers market.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

This was taken by Susan Pitts a Kansas photographer, in an area an hour plus east of my town.
http://scontent-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfp1/t1.0-9/s851x315/10341509_10152046129706594_6489852605082842810_n.jpg


----------



## flyty1n

Neat picture..makes me homesick for the plains.


----------



## Designer1234

Angora1 said:


> Hi Designer. You are sure up early!


yep - couldn't sleep - was tired and went to bed too early. 
Things are worrisome at night -- I got up at 4 am and will have a nap around 9 or l0 . I find, as do others here, that the older I get the more often I lie awake and borrow trouble!!

It is a lovely day here and we are going for a drive.


----------



## TNS

Kansas g-ma said:


> This was taken by Susan Pitts a Kansas photographer, in an area an hour plus east of my town.
> http://scontent-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfp1/t1.0-9/s851x315/10341509_10152046129706594_6489852605082842810_n.jpg


A phenomenal photo ! Thanks for the link.


----------



## TNS

Julie,
Sorry your computer is still giving problems with KP. I rely on DH to sort out problems here (family joke goes ' oh its Mum again, what's she done this time?') but at least I do get some help if its possible. I hope you can discover a computer angel to try to sort out whatever is happening with KP and your computer. At present, touch wood, it's all working OK on our Macs.
Hope you can see this, and accept a few extra {{{hugs}}} to combat the winter and the computer problem.


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> Julie,
> Sorry your computer is still giving problems with KP. I rely on DH to sort out problems here (family joke goes ' oh its Mum again, what's she done this time?') but at least I do get some help if its possible. I hope you can discover a computer angel to try to sort out whatever is happening with KP and your computer. At present, touch wood, it's all working OK on our Macs.
> Hope you can see this, and accept a few extra {{{hugs}}} to combat the winter and the computer problem.


Thanks so much, Lin! Was looking for your phone number- not sure where I have filed it!!!!!!!

While I have a responsive computer link a further shot of Barry at the Beach, from Bronwen's friend Aurora
for all who have mentioned the first shot!


----------



## jknappva

agnescr said:


> Good Sunday morning from a dry at present Fife,we are to expect rain later temp is 17C and no expected to rise above that all week.
> Sam,amazing that b is already coming up to 1st birthday and that B does so well in sport.Like the look of the lemon chiffon cake,but might be an idea for me to stay away from mixers etc. with my track record of late.
> I have not had a chance to read most of last week's TP yet so if anyone has health issues or other issues I wish you healing/helping thoughts.
> Colin is slightly better this week,stomach bug seems to have settled but now coughing more than he was,just one thing after another. my finger is healing well now,but the scabs(?)keep catching on everything,at least the feeling is almost back to normal.
> Some flowers that have started blooming...all late this year.
> 
> now to go back and start reading this weeks TP already on page 21


Still praying for better health for Colin. But I'm glad your finger is healing.
Thanks for the lovely flowers. Always enjoy seeing other areas!
Junek


----------



## Bonnie7591

darowil said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-9783-1.html the first TP (I first posted in the second one).
> KP I believe started early 2011. Like you I don't know how I found it but as you might be able to tell I love it. Little did I know what I was starting when I first joined up.


I have never seen Fireball Dave posting, did he just quit coming to the site?


----------



## jknappva

Kansas g-ma said:


> This was taken by Susan Pitts a Kansas photographer, in an area an hour plus east of my town.
> http://scontent-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfp1/t1.0-9/s851x315/10341509_10152046129706594_6489852605082842810_n.jpg


Thanks for the link to that amazing picture. So beautiful it takes your breath away!!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Still praying for better health for Colin. But I'm glad your finger is healing.
> Thanks for the lovely flowers. Always enjoy seeing other areas!
> Junek


Agnes was online while I was having worse computer problems than currently- this is a ditto!
It is so annoying when things are not working technically!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have never seen Fireball Dave posting, did he just quit coming to the site?


He left in a state of high dudgeon- upset a lot of people- and a lot were quite bereft when he stormed out.


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> yep - couldn't sleep - was tired and went to bed too early.
> Things are worrisome at night -- I got up at 4 am and will have a nap around 9 or l0 . I find, as do others here, that the older I get the more often I lie awake and borrow trouble!!
> 
> It is a lovely day here and we are going for a drive.


Isn't it amazing how much we worry when we wake in the middle of the night!?
But I fall asleep so early in the evening that I'm awake most mornings by 4: 30 at least. Sometimes the shoulder gets me up before then.
I'm glad you can catch a nap in later morning.
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh

That is so pretty. To me it has an Native American theme. I really love it. Is there a pattern available? EDIT: DUH....read further and got answers....LOL


Sorlenna said:


> Even though I didn't work on it last night, I thought I'd post the progress on the afghan (can't post any more pics on facebook, since BFF--whom it's for--will see it!).


----------



## Bonnie7591

jknappva said:


> Smoking is very restricted here. I think it's local jurisdictions that decide how much. Although a lot of businesses set their own. No smoking anywhere on hospital properties. And restaurants only have smoking in outside eating areas.
> Junek


The only businesses here that have smoking areas are casinos because they are owned by the First Nations & have their worn rules


----------



## jknappva

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have never seen Fireball Dave posting, did he just quit coming to the site?


He was the original host and started the Tea party. Not getting into why he left but he asked Sam to take over. A lot more participation now and more relaxed.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> He left in a state of high dudgeon- upset a lot of people- and a lot were quite bereft when he stormed out.


You're a lot more honest than I was in my post. Still haven't figured out why he got his butt on his shoulders and opted out!!! No offense to anyone and I am so glad he started the Party!
Junek


----------



## Bonnie7591

Lin,lovely photos, a shame the mermaid only lasted until high tide as it is so" life like", such detail. Your houses are so close together, do they share walls like modern( I think it looks like they are older, original homes) town houses or are they just built really close?

Shirley, no flowers here yet except a few petunias in my pots, everything is late this year, we sure haven't had much heat, only one really hot 28C day, been about 20c/68F for most of the last week & showery, we've had about 1.5 inches of rain all together.
Agnes, lovely flowers, isn't it something how things we get a piece of can take off. The last house we rented had old fashioned roses in the yard, I dug a piece when we left & the only place in my yard with enough good dirt wa in front of the house right by my water tap, it went crazy. I've been trying to keep it under control for 25 years but every time I chop it back it get bigger. I wouldn't mind but it has 1/2 inch thorns so I get chewed up every time I water. Glad to hear Colin is a little better, the poor man, just one thing after another. If you thumb is at the scab stage, at least it should soon be better, having a "bum" finger I s no fun, seems like everything you go to do results in bumping it again.

Angora, my husband would have a stroke if I bought a packet of wildflower seeds, farmers claim that is the way the most noxious weeds get spread about the country. We have a terrible weed here called Sentless Camomile, apparently the Russian immigrants brought this wild flower with them when they came, it has roots to China, you can't pull it, if you dig it & drop it, it roots again & it has a million seeds/plant. DH saw some tourist digging some in the ditch near our place, told them all this & they left it there. A few years ago we stopped at a tourist information place in Utah, guess what they had planted outside the door, I told the woman inside what a noxious weed they we growing, she looked at me like I was nuts!
June, have you heard from your son? Hope he is doing a little better.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Kansas g-ma said:


> This was taken by Susan Pitts a Kansas photographer, in an area an hour plus east of my town.
> http://scontent-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfp1/t1.0-9/s851x315/10341509_10152046129706594_6489852605082842810_n.jpg


What a pretty photo, I told you I thought your part ofKansas must look like my part of the world & I see it does.


----------



## Sorlenna

thewren said:


> that is lovely sorlenna - what does the other side look like? --- sam


Since it's crochet, the other side looks nearly the same--that's one thing I really like about crochet for afghans, no "real wrong side."


----------



## Bonnie7591

Lurker 2 wrote:
He left in a state of high dudgeon- upset a lot of people- and a lot were quite bereft when he stormed out.


You're a lot more honest than I was in my post. Still haven't figured out why he got his butt on his shoulders and opted out!!! No offense to anyone and I am so glad he started the Party!
Junek

I'm glad you commented, June, I was going to ask Julie what high dungeon was, never heard that expression before. I too am glad he started the party.


----------



## Sorlenna

thewren said:


> sorlenna - you have been quiet on the charlotte - what's your decision - is it a go or not? --- sam


I have to admit I'm not happy with it. I've taken a step back--as we were talking about putting pressure on ourselves, I realized I was doing the same with this--and so I will assess it and figure out what to change and what to keep. The lace pattern works, but I have to rethink the ruffled parts. I will get there, but I did realize I needed to relax about it. And of course I'll keep y'all posted.


----------



## Bonnie7591

I know this is feeding addiction but I just got an email from Joannes.com, 30% off all their yarn for any who are interested


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> You're a lot more honest than I was in my post. Still haven't figured out why he got his butt on his shoulders and opted out!!! No offense to anyone and I am so glad he started the Party!
> Junek


Caren knows the story more fully than I do- but it was partly because people were pirating his little designs, and also a major concern about misuse of some of the flags for the Motor GP that he was so involved with. His Lad's friend's parent were very high up in the Dutch Diplomatic service- and things got a bit much also the Lads were approaching the end of their schooling- so life was in transition.


----------



## Sorlenna

jknappva said:


> They're beautiful, BIG cats. My next door neighbor has one and he's taffy colored... the Maine ****, not my neighbor! LOL!!
> Junek


Mine is half--his daddy was the M.C., and he's about 15 1/2 pounds. Yes, they do get quite big for house cats!


----------



## Sorlenna

darowil said:


> I can't get anything to come up re number.
> 22 JUne 2012 Fireball Daves last TP.


I am #7307 (when you hover over the name, look at what comes up at the bottom of the browser-it says "userID" and the number is at the end.


----------



## Sorlenna

Angora1 said:


> Darowil...Thanks for the link to the first KTP. I see Martin Keith posted at the first KTP. I joined when he said he couldn't swallow and everyone told him to see the doctor. We got the tragic news when he returned and since have lost him.
> 
> I see thewren, Dreamweaver, Gwennie, Nittergma, Sorlenna (Who I see had a birthday around Mother's Day) KatyNora, & Purplefi,
> 
> I'm still reading it so will post others as I see them. I see there were no recipes beginning the first KTP. :shock: Only 19 pages long.


And I couldn't remember I'd been here since the first! LOL

We're going out to brunch, so I'll finish catching up when I get back. Hugs & blessings!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Hello to all! Company has now left. Oh what a wonderful visit we had. They plan to return in about a month which delights us.
Ended up not fixing the sloppy joes (not a sweater....LOL) because the breakfast casserole was sooooooo filling. Also made waaaaaay to big of a 7 layer salad but we sure don't mind eating it up for a couple of days. No need for any other veggie at meals except it. The sour cream lemon pound cake turned out perfect; I did alter the recipe a bit and was quite pleased with the outcome. The tattoo that Tommy (cousin's friend) was going to do is postponed until next visit; he was out of the transfer paper and the other technique he tried would not transfer the image to me. But, it is all set for the next visit and he will get some more transfer paper before coming. Overall it was a great visit. Did try some Georgia Peach infused vodka.....OMG is it good. Good think I'm not much of a drinker because it would not last long around here if I was...tasty.

Now to strip the bedding and do some minor picking up tomorrow to tidy up. Nothing major. Going to sit and knit and maybe do so embroidery today; just a kick back kind of day.

Have loved all the pictures posted since last online. Especially loved the newest picture of SugarSugar's DD and GDD; so much sweetness there. Sam, I agree with others......cut yourself some slack and cut back on so many recipes......certainly enjoy them but chill a bit and relax. EJS so good to see you back online; hope you will be able to join in more often.

Just a reminder, anyone interested in attending the Oct 3-5 Knit-a-Palooza the deadline to PM me and get the registration form is getting closer. *Registration deadline is July 21st!* I really think folks will have a good time again and look forward to even more attendees. Just PM Gweniepooh and I get in touch with you.

Off to get some lunch. TTYL


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bonnie, speaking of the shows you mentioned, DH and I love those comedies. They were actually funny and not vulgur. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Kansas g-ma said:


> This was taken by Susan Pitts a Kansas photographer, in an area an hour plus east of my town.
> http://scontent-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfp1/t1.0-9/s851x315/10341509_10152046129706594_6489852605082842810_n.jpg


Fabulous!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma

sassafras123 said:


> Love the mermaid. How clever.
> Daralene, have fun at farmers market.


What a great time. They had acappella music groups singing and just a wonderful time with people talking with one another, strangers or not. I had a dandelion juice. Think it had pear and don't remember what else in it. Delicious. I indulged and had poutine with vegetarian gravy. Just delightful. Such a pretty day. Didn't buy any food this time as things we needed aren't grown yet so will get them at the store till further into the season. Loaded with homegrown lettuce right now. Almost all my garlic made it through the winter. I've never grown it before and am excited. We use a lot of garlic though so I think we will still be buying.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gwennie...Not surprised at all that the company is coming again after the way you fed them. With all that delicious food for every single meal you may have regular monthly visitors. Of course if tattoos come with the visits, you may be delighted.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bonnie7591 said:


> Lin,lovely photos, a shame the mermaid only lasted until high tide as it is so" life like", such detail. Your houses are so close together, do they share walls like modern( I think it looks like they are older, original homes) town houses or are they just built really close?
> 
> Shirley, no flowers here yet except a few petunias in my pots, everything is late this year, we sure haven't had much heat, only one really hot 28C day, been about 20c/68F for most of the last week & showery, we've had about 1.5 inches of rain all together.
> Agnes, lovely flowers, isn't it something how things we get a piece of can take off. The last house we rented had old fashioned roses in the yard, I dug a piece when we left & the only place in my yard with enough good dirt wa in front of the house right by my water tap, it went crazy. I've been trying to keep it under control for 25 years but every time I chop it back it get bigger. I wouldn't mind but it has 1/2 inch thorns so I get chewed up every time I water. Glad to hear Colin is a little better, the poor man, just one thing after another. If you thumb is at the scab stage, at least it should soon be better, having a "bum" finger I s no fun, seems like everything you go to do results in bumping it again.
> 
> Angora, my husband would have a stroke if I bought a packet of wildflower seeds, farmers claim that is the way the most noxious weeds get spread about the country. We have a terrible weed here called Sentless Camomile, apparently the Russian immigrants brought this wild flower with them when they came, it has roots to China, you can't pull it, if you dig it & drop it, it roots again & it has a million seeds/plant. DH saw some tourist digging some in the ditch near our place, told them all this & they left it there. A few years ago we stopped at a tourist information place in Utah, guess what they had planted outside the door, I told the woman inside what a noxious weed they we growing, she looked at me like I was nuts!
> June, have you heard from your son? Hope he is doing a little better.


Yes, I have heard of those type of flowers but I think these are local and native. Like the trilliums I purchased are native to here. Some of those invasive ones are pretty but they ruin everything. That was happening down in Louisiana out in the Bayou when we visited there. These should be ok and nothing came back but a pretty gold one that hasn't spread at all, so I think local is ok.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Bonnie7591 said:


> I know this is feeding addiction but I just got an email from Joannes.com, 30% off all their yarn for any who are interested


Best of all on here is the great laughs we give each other and the wonderful photos-- scenery, pets, kids, flowers, etc. Love them all.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sorlenna said:


> And I couldn't remember I'd been here since the first! LOL
> 
> We're going out to brunch, so I'll finish catching up when I get back. Hugs & blessings!


Yes, and belated Happy Birthday since yours isn't listed. You are very special to us and your birthday, April 17th, is a beautiful time of year.


----------



## nittergma

It's wonderful that you have all kept in touch. I hope you'll be up to it soon. Most of my class is spread all over the country. just 2 or 3 still nearby.


ptofValerie said:


> It must be that time of year for reunions. Nine of my old school friends are meeting in northern England this weekend as it is 50 years since we left school at the age on 18 years. I can't go but they've done so much to help me feel part of the activity. The 'girls' who are local plan that we'll have a get together once I'm up to that. Lifetime friends.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Designer1234 said:


> yep - couldn't sleep - was tired and went to bed too early.
> Things are worrisome at night -- I got up at 4 am and will have a nap around 9 or l0 . I find, as do others here, that the older I get the more often I lie awake and borrow trouble!!
> 
> It is a lovely day here and we are going for a drive.


Great that you can catch a nap though so that you can enjoy a gorgeous drive. Don't borrow trouble, but at the same time as I say that, I totally understand. Hugs


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks so much, Lin! Was looking for your phone number- not sure where I have filed it!!!!!!!
> 
> While I have a responsive computer link a further shot of Barry at the Beach, from Bronwen's friend Aurora
> for all who have mentioned the first shot!


Must say, I love that dog. What a kind face and just a beautiful dog.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Bonnie7591 said:


> We have a terrible weed here called Sentless Camomile, apparently the Russian immigrants brought this wild flower with them when they came, it has roots to China, you can't pull it, if you dig it & drop it, it roots again & it has a million seeds/plant. DH saw some tourist digging some in the ditch near our place, told them all this & they left it there. A few years ago we stopped at a tourist information place in Utah, guess what they had planted outside the door, I told the woman inside what a noxious weed they we growing, she looked at me like I was nuts!.


Isn't it funny-- one area's weed is a beloved flower in another? In Colorado "Butter 'n' Eggs" is considered a noxious weed, here at least some of us love it. It could be obnoxious if not managed, but it does cover well. I put maybe a dozen starts of it over my new septic tank at the lake and by mid summer it had covered and was very pretty, all lovely yellow flowers until frost. Held the ground well, too.


----------



## nittergma

Purple, I will miss your garden photos. My garden is finally starting grow and recover from the Winter (We did have to cut som favorite shrubs and Rhododendrons). Hope you trip is wonderful!! and you'll be blessed with a new computer!


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy Surrey. Sorry if I'm not around much bt my computer is definitey on the way out and I'm busy sorting dtuff out for France.
> managed to do a bit of catch up and send healing vibes and hugs to all.
> once I get back from France I must book our train to Toronto and check the last bits and pieces for our trip to the KAP and beyond.
> Photo for today


----------



## Lurker 2

Kansas g-ma said:


> Isn't it funny-- one area's weed is a beloved flower in another? In Colorado "Butter 'n' Eggs" is considered a noxious weed, here at least some of us love it. It could be obnoxious if not managed, but it does cover well. I put maybe a dozen starts of it over my new septic tank at the lake and by mid summer it had covered and was very pretty, all lovely yellow flowers until frost. Held the ground well, too.


We have this with Oxalis here- a terrible weed that can send shoots to the surface from truly 20 feet down, smothers everything around it, yet my first MIL cultivated it in her greenhouse on the IOW , and hated me for pulling it out. She also could not stand the fact that I had a 5 foot Pointsettia growing on the west side of the house- (in the garden).


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Must say, I love that dog. What a kind face and just a beautiful dog.


Retrievers are one of the nicest dogs I know- apart from their ability to shed!


----------



## nittergma

Cute coffee and nice set by a beautiful pond! We have some dry weather coming up so I'll be in the garden also.Gentle, healing hugs back to you. nittergma


NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is 6c/43f at 6:31am. Just saying hi before qualify before motor starts.
> Going to be a busy day working in the gardens.
> 
> Today's coffee.
> 
> Gentle healing hugs for all.


----------



## KateB

sugarsugar said:


> I think we need a (((((((GROUP HUG)))))))))


I'm in!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Kansas g-ma said:


> Isn't it funny-- one area's weed is a beloved flower in another? In Colorado "Butter 'n' Eggs" is considered a noxious weed, here at least some of us love it. It could be obnoxious if not managed, but it does cover well. I put maybe a dozen starts of it over my new septic tank at the lake and by mid summer it had covered and was very pretty, all lovely yellow flowers until frost. Held the ground well, too.


I have not heard of that flower before, it's quite pretty.
I have several plants in my perennials that could become weeds if I let them but I dig them back each year. Yarrow is pretty but will even grow in the lawn if you let it. I have a clustered bellflower that multiplies like crazy too. Sweet William seeds itself too but is easy to pull out.


----------



## KateB

TNS said:


> I've just transferred some of the photos from the arts festival held here in Alderney last week, so here goes:-


Fabulous photos! Your house is very like my friend's, which is in the next town to us and right on the shore too. Must see if I can find a picture.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I do miss his postings and news of his adventures - often wonder how "the lad" is doing as well as his petrol head friends. I have a folder of some very nice receipts and learned so much from him. We just weren't all as accepting of differences as we are now---maybe his leaving brought us more aware of the need for tolerance.



Lurker 2 said:


> He left in a state of high dudgeon- upset a lot of people- and a lot were quite bereft when he stormed out.


----------



## nittergma

We have an itchy dog also. We think she has several allergies but not sure to what. We've tried different foods but it's something else too. I was curious, what medicine your dog is on? Sorry about your cold. Hope you boys stay well so you will stay well!


gagesmom said:


> 10:15am and I am caught up. Still in my pajama's with my tissue box beside me and big red nose. I did tell my boys that the next one who shared their coughs, colds, itches, scratches or anything else with me was going to get it. :lol:
> 
> Deuce is all better now, meds worked fantastic. Now we have to figure out what the allergy he has is, and get it treated.
> 
> I don't plan on getting out of my pj's or going anywhere today. Maybe a nap on the couch. lol


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> I'm in!


What a good idea! re: group hug! I'm in!


----------



## nittergma

I hope I can see the picture it sounds like a beautiful shawl, Silver Mohair sounds incredible!


RookieRetiree said:


> Let me know what you think of that book --- I have it on my Wish List on Amazon and hopeful one of the kids will purchase it for my birthday. That is indeed a bargain. The wedding shawl I'm making with the silver silk/mohair may be a good option for your purple mohair. I'll post a picture when it looks more like a shawl.


----------



## nittergma

My daughter and I are heading out to wash our cars (better not make it rain, have too much gardening to do)!


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> I do miss his postings and of his adventures - often wonder how "the lad" is doing as well as his petrol head friends. I have a folder of some very nice receipts and learned so much from him. We just weren't all as accepting of differences as we are now---maybe his leaving brought us more aware of the need for tolerance.


He was a real character!


----------



## AZ Sticks

Oh it's a lovely picture!!!!! And my DD who is in her mid 30's has had that color of hair up until fairly recently!!!! She is back to closer to her natural red color... gotta love em!!!


sugarsugar said:


> Ok, you only have to ask or hint. LOL. I havent taken any lately but DD took this one yesterday and yes DD has RED hair now.


----------



## AZ Sticks

KateB said:


> Gorgeous photo and if you can't have red hair when you're 19 when can you?!! :lol:


 :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> Retrievers are one of the nicest dogs I know- apart from their ability to shed!


 I love them too. I think I've mentioned before that we had one called Tarqui (short for Tarquin of Brisbane, his kennel name) and now my niece owns a beauty called Harvie. Such a nice natured dog and the biggest Retriever I have ever seen!


----------



## Ceili

Sam, to answer your pg 5 question. I have no plans for the summer, except work, sleep, knit when I can, see the family when I can, etc. Hopefully, I won't miss any more work and I'll be able to come to the KAP, but that remains to be seen.


----------



## Bonnie7591

nittergma said:


> We have an itchy dog also. We think she has several allergies but not sure to what. We've tried different foods but it's something else too. I was curious, what medicine your dog is on? Sorry about your cold. Hope you boys stay well so you will stay well!


Our neighbors dog had an itch problem, they tried different foods & several meds, my husband told them to try Ivemectin, it cured immediately after that.


----------



## Bonnie7591

KateB said:


> I love them too. I think I've mentioned before that we had one called Tarqui (short for Tarquin of Brisbane, his kennel name) and now my niece owns a beauty called Harvie. Such a nice natured dog and the biggest Retriever I have ever seen!


What a pretty dog. We just had to put our chocolate lab down, she was 13 & had an open cancer on her chest. I sure miss having her around when I am out doing yard work as she was always close by.


----------



## jknappva

Sorlenna said:


> Mine is half--his daddy was the M.C., and he's about 15 1/2 pounds. Yes, they do get quite big for house cats!


My tortoise has no Maine in her but until about a year ago she weighed almost 14 lb. But when she went for her annual check-in and shots in Jan., she'd lost a lb. She's in good health but just started eating less. She's always 'regulated' her weight. Her dry food is available all the time but for years, her weight remained same within 1 or 2 oz. all the time.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Bonnie7591 said:


> Lurker 2 wrote:
> He left in a state of high dudgeon- upset a lot of people- and a lot were quite bereft when he stormed out.
> 
> You're a lot more honest than I was in my post. Still haven't figured out why he got his butt on his shoulders and opted out!!! No offense to anyone and I am so glad he started the Party!
> 
> I'm glad you commented, June, I was going to ask Julie what high dungeon was, never heard that expression before. I too am glad he started the party.


I guess you had no problem with my slang-y expression. LOL!!
Junek


----------



## sassafras123

Sugar, what a lovely picture. thank you.
KateB, love the golden pics. I had one for 17 years. Such loving, loyal dogs. Ours had his own backpack. I dontbhave a printer now but may just try and paint the muddy Goldie.
Daralene, knew you would have fun at farmers market. We're going to Napa on Thursday for DGD's 8th grade graduation. Hope to visit there farmers market while there.


----------



## sassafras123

Shirley, I've been waking at 4:00am the last week. Have to say peaceful time of day.


----------



## agnescr

Folks if you are squeamish skip the picture

 :shock: 


Bonnie this is the stage the "bum"finger is at now, I take some time to heal being diabetic,it feels like i have plaster(bandaid) to tight on it but nurse says that will go away , i hope so


----------



## jknappva

Kansas g-ma said:


> Isn't it funny-- one area's weed is a beloved flower in another? In Colorado "Butter 'n' Eggs" is considered a noxious weed, here at least some of us love it. It could be obnoxious if not managed, but it does cover well. I put maybe a dozen starts of it over my new septic tank at the lake and by mid summer it had covered and was very pretty, all lovely yellow flowers until frost. Held the ground well, too.


And I can't get over anyone planting morning glories. Here, it's one of those invasive weeds. It grows and winds around everything and the roots go on forever!! I fought it for years in several houses we lived in!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> I love them too. I think I've mentioned before that we had one called Tarqui (short for Tarquin of Brisbane, his kennel name) and now my niece owns a beauty called Harvie. Such a nice natured dog and the biggest Retriever I have ever seen!


Must have had a good diet as a puppy- and of course the genetic factor too- my last retriever was known as Eloise, unfortunately she was supposed to be Bronwen's dog- but typically Mum got landed with her- she was very well fed- on Bio-dynamic ox cheek- from the butcher just up the road- we used to walk up together to fetch her supply each week- along with my Barbara Hepworth (?)pooper scooper (is that a sculptor I am thinking of?) I mean the dog training woman. Unfortunately the girls decided to leave home to go flatting and I wanted to bring my attachments to Christchurch to an end- needed out from the ex and the then partner who were attempting to be too controlling- organised someone to look after the house and the dog, at the cost of $50 a week- they were SO lucky to find a house for so little- but if I had asked a market rental it would have stymied my benefit. The people were so desperate to move in at that price they would have agreed to anything- but they got caught out by a major blizzard and took a week getting over from the West Coast- and tried to land me with the bill for Eloise's boarding- they stole so much from what I had in the house- ladder, hoses for the garden Eloise's kennel and run- and everyone thought they were such wonderful Christian people- I never had a single rent payment on time- it was a night mare- then I met Fale and decided to sell up- thank God I did- because the house is now in the so-called Flockton Basin that has dropped half a meter and has had 4 100 year floods in less than 3 months. Just think what a disaster that could have been had I still owned it- this as well as the Quake damage. I used to regret selling but not any longer!


----------



## jknappva

KateB said:


> Fabulous photos! Your house is very like my friend's, which is in the next town to us and right on the shore too. Must see if I can find a picture.


Lovely!! There's nothing that equals the beauty of a sunrise or sunset over the water.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Fabulous photos! Your house is very like my friend's, which is in the next town to us and right on the shore too. Must see if I can find a picture.


That is so lovely, Kate- worth taking the occasional storm bashing!


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> What a pretty dog. We just had to put our chocolate lab down, she was 13 & had an open cancer on her chest. I sure miss having her around when I am out doing yard work as she was always close by.


That must be a real wrench, Bonnie! will you get a puppy- or is that out of the question?


----------



## agnescr

nittergma said:


> I hope I can see the picture it sounds like a beautiful shawl, Silver Mohair sounds incredible!


Cant wait to see this,sounds wonderful...shawls are my passion followed by socks,am awaiting a delivery from the book depository for"The Joy of Sox", eldest DD glanced at my confirmation email on screen and asked and asked in THATtone of voice" MOTHER why have you ordered "The Joy of Sex"???? :lol:


----------



## Sandy

Hi all! I didn't mark my spot yesterday when I was reading so thought I'c better do it now. Prayers on the way to all who need them. Sam I think I may have gained 5 pounds just reading the recipes! It will be a while before I try some though as I can't get to my "pantry" ( bookcases lining the back bedroom wall). One of these days I will try and tackle clearing a path. Off to reading again. I didn't finish reading last week's TP It is always my hope but something always happens and I never get back to it.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> I guess you had no problem with my slang-y expression. LOL!!
> Junek


dudgeon means simply resentment or indignation


----------



## Sandy

KatyNora said:


> You've made me curious, Pammie, so I did a little exploring. You and I joined in the same month and, since Admin "joined" in January of that year, 2011, I'd say that's when KP started too. I heard about it through a newsletter from the LYS here and signed up the first day I started looking around. There were fewer than 17,000 members when I joined and now it's pushing toward 116,000!! *Hint:* to find anyone's joining number, hover over their user name on any posting and you'll see the number in the lower left corner of your screen.
> 
> As for the tea party, I remember Dave started it around Easter of 2011 and he continued to host until some time in June 2012, when Sam took over. Am I right about that part, Sam?
> 
> This was interesting I was number 379. Wow!
> And that, girls and boys, is our history lesson for today!! :lol:


----------



## agnescr

we used to walk up together to fetch her supply each week- along with my Barbara Hepworth (?)pooper scooper (is that a sculptor I am thinking of?) I mean the dog training woman.



Julie think it was Barbra Woodhouse :-D


----------



## Lurker 2

agnescr said:


> Folks if you are squeamish skip the picture
> 
> :shock:
> 
> Bonnie this is the stage the "bum"finger is at now, I take some time to heal being diabetic,it feels like i have plaster(bandaid) to tight on it but nurse says that will go away , i hope so


Agnes, it is not actually as bad as I had feared- hopefully you will get sensation back.


----------



## agnescr

jknappva said:


> And I can't get over anyone planting morning glories. Here, it's one of those invasive weeds. It grows and winds around everything and the roots go on forever!! I fought it for years in several houses we lived in!
> Junek


I agree with you June awful weed/plant


----------



## Lurker 2

agnescr said:


> we used to walk up together to fetch her supply each week- along with my Barbara Hepworth (?)pooper scooper (is that a sculptor I am thinking of?) I mean the dog training woman.
> 
> Julie think it was Barbra Woodhouse :-D


Yes I think you are right- it was a brilliant invention that unfortunately vanished along with everything else that 'belonged to Eloise'. Don't see how they justified the ladder and garden stuff though!


----------



## NanaCaren

agnescr said:


> Folks if you are squeamish skip the picture
> 
> :shock:
> 
> Bonnie this is the stage the "bum"finger is at now, I take some time to heal being diabetic,it feels like i have plaster(bandaid) to tight on it but nurse says that will go away , i hope so


That is looking good


----------



## agnescr

Lurker 2 said:


> Agnes, it is not actually as bad as I had feared- hopefully you will get sensation back.


Julie that's nearly six weeks healing and its as itchy as anything,still cant bare to have knitting needles rest on it or touch anything and pins and needles driving me nuts


----------



## AZ Sticks

Oh Kate - the last picture looks so much like my Murphy!!!! Thanks for sharing these - the mud puddle pic is too cute!


KateB said:


> I love them too. I think I've mentioned before that we had one called Tarqui (short for Tarquin of Brisbane, his kennel name) and now my niece owns a beauty called Harvie. Such a nice natured dog and the biggest Retriever I have ever seen!


----------



## KatyNora

KatyNora wrote:
Hint: to find anyone's joining number, hover over their user name on any posting and you'll see the number in the lower left corner of your screen.



darowil said:


> I can't get anything to come up re number.
> 22 JUne 2012 Fireball Daves last TP.


I wonder if it only shows in certain operating systems. My desktop runs on Windows 7 and that's where I can see the user numbers. I tried it on my Nook tablet and can't see that info. What system are you on, darowil?


----------



## Lurker 2

agnescr said:


> Julie that's nearly six weeks healing and its as itchy as anything,still cant bare to have knitting needles rest on it or touch anything and pins and needles driving me nuts


I have never mangled anything that badly- but am not surprised- I know you felt it was too gory to display before- the healing hopefully will occur- I must pray for that one, more seriously for you- can't have those knitting needles of yours for ever out of action- that would be a terrible loss.


----------



## AZ Sticks

I have to admit that reading it this time I finally "got it" lol....


jknappva said:


> I guess you had no problem with my slang-y expression. LOL!!
> Junek


----------



## AZ Sticks

lol.... 


agnescr said:


> Cant wait to see this,sounds wonderful...shawls are my passion followed by socks,am awaiting a delivery from the book depository for"The Joy of Sox", eldest DD glanced at my confirmation email on screen and asked and asked in THATtone of voice" MOTHER why have you ordered "The Joy of Sex"???? :lol:


----------



## AZ Sticks

Jumping in and out today- a little laundry and house picking up, I need to get over to the office supply store and pick up a new chair for in the embroidery room - they have one he likes on sale!!! Still working on purging and closets - I finished the cleaning closet and pantry yesterday - I don't know where I am getting the omph!!! But I'll take it when I can get it. Finished all my tree watering yesterday evening so I will try and get the lawn mowed this evening after it cools down and is in the shade. Hope everyone is headed in the right direction today!!! luv, AZ


----------



## Kansas g-ma

KatyNora said:


> KatyNora wrote:
> Hint: to find anyone's joining number, hover over their user name on any posting and you'll see the number in the lower left corner of your screen.
> 
> I wonder if it only shows in certain operating systems. My desktop runs on Windows 7 and that's where I can see the user numbers. I tried it on my Nook tablet and can't see that info. What system are you on, darowil?


Might add that on my Windows 7 it shows in a long white box along with a bunch of other numbers/letters, ending with user # and a number. I missed it the first time I looked for it.


----------



## Lurker 2

Goodness me - it is 7 am., here and still DARK. And we have another three weeks to endure of this process.


----------



## Ceili

Lurker 2 said:


> This one is for Sorlenna - Barry goes to the Beach- Barry is a Maine ****.


I love Maine *****! I had one, Rufus, years ago when eldest DD was a baby (actually the cat came first). He decided that he was her father, and protected her diligently. When we moved to the USVI, he followed my husband and his father everywhere. One, day the guys decided to wax the floor of the restaurant. Rufus followed them about halfway in and realized his feet were wet (rendering him, in his mind at least, unable to walk), so sat down, with his beautiful fluffy tail straight behind him. By the time my husband realized he was there, Rufus was firmly stuck to the floor. John had to rip him off the floor as gently as possible, of course, but the results were not pretty. Rufus hindquarters were furless from the tip of his tail all the way down the back of his legs. Very painful for him, but extremely embarrassing (or em-bare-assing, LOL). Rufus had designated himself the greater at our restaurant, meeting the guests at the foot of the stairs and leading them upstairs to the dining room, before handing them over to my FIL to be seated. Rufus didnt show his face (or rear-end) for months. All our regular guests asked after him and some of them actually brought him get-well gifts. Once he was all furry again, he was back to his usual, ultra-cool self. Unfortunately, the Virgin Islands have the wrong climate for a cat of this breed and he only lived several more years.


----------



## Lurker 2

Ceili said:


> I love Maine *****! I had one, Rufus, years ago when eldest DD was a baby (actually the cat came first). He decided that he was her father, and protected her diligently. When we moved to the USVI, he followed my husband and his father everywhere. One, day the guys decided to wax the floor of the restaurant. Rufus followed them about halfway in and realized his feet were wet (rendering him, in his mind at least, unable to walk), so sat down, with his beautiful fluffy tail straight behind him. By the time my husband realized he was there, Rufus was firmly stuck to the floor. John had to rip him off the floor as gently as possible, of course, but the results were not pretty. Rufus hindquarters were furless from the tip of his tail all the way down the back of his legs. Very painful for him, but extremely embarrassing (or em-bare-assing, LOL). Rufus had designated himself the greater at our restaurant, meeting the guests at the foot of the stairs and leading them upstairs to the dining room, before handing them over to my FIL to be seated. Rufus didnt show his face (or rear-end) for months. All our regular guests asked after him and some of them actually brought him get-well gifts. Once he was all furry again, he was back to his usual, ultra-cool self. Unfortunately, the Virgin Islands have the wrong climate for a cat of this breed and he only lived several more years.


Goodness-I am going to have to go to my atlas for that one- you have me stumped, Ceili! And thanks for the giggle- even if it is at Rufus cost! but he is long gone ove rthe Rainbow bridge and hopefully will forgive me!


----------



## NanaCaren

nittergma said:


> Cute coffee and nice set by a beautiful pond! We have some dry weather coming up so I'll be in the garden also.Gentle, healing hugs back to you. nittergma


Thank you I thought the pool was a good place to serve the coffee. I had wanted to set in the waterfall a the pool but couldn't get it turned on.


----------



## Sorlenna

Loved the sand mermaid--what a talent the artist has!



Bonnie7591 said:


> Angora, my husband would have a stroke if I bought a packet of wildflower seeds, farmers claim that is the way the most noxious weeds get spread about the country. We have a terrible weed here called Sentless Camomile, apparently the Russian immigrants brought this wild flower with them when they came, it has roots to China, you can't pull it, if you dig it & drop it, it roots again & it has a million seeds/plant. DH saw some tourist digging some in the ditch near our place, told them all this & they left it there. A few years ago we stopped at a tourist information place in Utah, guess what they had planted outside the door, I told the woman inside what a noxious weed they we growing, she looked at me like I was nuts!


And people plant morning glories for "pretties"--gah, I spent SO much time pulling those things out of the garden and the fields when I was growing up! Edit: Oh, I see June has said the same thing!

I've been battling a non-native invasive tree in our backyard for a few years now--may finally be getting a handle on that, but oh so much work still to be done.


----------



## Sorlenna

Angora1 said:


> Yes, and belated Happy Birthday since yours isn't listed. You are very special to us and your birthday, April 17th, is a beautiful time of year.


Oh, my birthday is in May--but I guess that's when the TP first started?


----------



## nittergma

I never thought of yarn being useful for fly tying. We probably all have bits of yarn left after projects, Maybe you should save them in a bag. My son was interested in fly fishing at one time, it would be interesting to find out if he tied his own flies. It seems like something he would like. It's always nice tofind out more about TP'ers.


flyty1n said:


> You can almost count on it that he will get small amounts, 1-2 inches of your greens, olives, purples and blacks along with some yellow and rust colors. Look in the Goodwill and other type stores for a coffee grinder. By putting bits of yarn into it, in different amounts, you can make a fine fluffy "dubbing" that is used to twist around thread and tied on hooks to make flies. I hope he learns to love flyfishing and tying as much as I do.


----------



## Lurker 2

http://www.ijreview.com/2014/05/141319-check-real-seriously-parrot-jamming-another-one-bites-dust
any lovers of Queen will enjoy this- and even if it is not your style it is funny!


----------



## martina

Julie, after what has happened it is good that you did sell that house when you did. I am following the workshop and looking forward to making a gansey when this move is over. I am still tidying from yesterday. Just hope I don't get visitors or viewers for a few days.


----------



## Sorlenna

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have not heard of that flower before, it's quite pretty.
> I have several plants in my perennials that could become weeds if I let them but I dig them back each year. Yarrow is pretty but will even grow in the lawn if you let it. I have a clustered bellflower that multiplies like crazy too. Sweet William seeds itself too but is easy to pull out.


I found that with spearmint as well--it climbed out its bed regularly and we had to keep cutting it back.

Lovely, lovely dogs--I like big dogs, but am partial to hounds.

Agnes! Dear heart! So glad that finger is mending. It does look painful--continuing to send good thoughts to you & Colin.

Ceili, poor kitty! But I know what you mean about "ultra cool." Around here, we say M's the Queen (long story, but in a nutshell, we are pretty sure he's gay--not that it matters). He has a classic "I meant to do that" look and when we had little Clara--our rescued kitten--he became her "mother," even letting her nurse! 

Brunch was good--ate a lot! And so now I am going to work on a project (I only have three in progress, LOL).


----------



## agnescr

KatyNora said:


> KatyNora wrote:
> Hint: to find anyone's joining number, hover over their user name on any posting and you'll see the number in the lower left corner of your screen.
> 
> I joined KP on the 14th Aug 11....that was my dads birthday but I didnt start using the TP till after Dave left, found it to stressful
> 
> :?


----------



## TNS

Lurker 2 said:


> I used to regret selling but not any longer!


It's strange how some apparently unfortunate events do end up being for the best in the long run! But so annoying that your tenants were so unreliable.


----------



## TNS

KateB said:


> Fabulous photos! Your house is very like my friend's, which is in the next town to us and right on the shore too. Must see if I can find a picture.


Thanks for these Kate. A long while back I lived in Girvan for 18months and travelled by train to Paisley, but was one street back from the sea there.


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> Julie, after what has happened it is good that you did sell that house when you did. I am following the workshop and looking forward to making a gansey when this move is over. I am still tidying from yesterday. Just hope I don't get visitors or viewers for a few days.


But it should be a lot easier if you are not actually living in the one you are selling- you will be able to 'doll' it up- and when you know people are due, just a quick swish with a feather duster! Hoping that you get polite viewers from now on- it is a bummer when you get all ready and they do a no show!
There are more than 15,000 views on the workshop now- so something is happening- I have two new books on the way in the mail- so that is fantastic- my cousin Jean in Strontian (Scotland- where they first found Strontium 90) has found one being thrown out by her local library- so that will be coming- my personal library is swelling!
It certainly has worked out for the best for me, leaving when I did- I do regret my garden I had so much productive planting in it- but I knew that can never be the same when someone takes over.
Not the photo I was actually looking for- but a shock to Canterbury people, when landmarks like this crumbled- before and after photos of Shag Rock, Sumner.


----------



## TNS

Lurker 2 said:


> What a good idea! re: group hug! I'm in!


Me too!


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> It's strange how some apparently unfortunate events do end up being for the best in the long run! But so annoying that your tenants were so unreliable.


Especially as they were paying to have their son at Wanganui Collegiate the School that Prince Edward attended- there was a family far more deserving who would have stayed there, but silly me I had given my word- and my dad taught me (mum too) that your word is your bond. But it is all in the past!


----------



## martina

Unfortunately I am still living in the house I am selling, but have a lot less stuff, particularly boxes around now. Once I get straight I will get professional cleaners in and then will just have to do a quick tidy before viewers come. No news from the ones on Friday, so once all I have planned is done I will change agents I think.


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> Unfortunately I am still living in the house I am selling, but have a lot less stuff, particularly boxes around now. Once I get straight I will get professional cleaners in and then will just have to do a quick tidy before viewers come. No news from the ones on Friday, so once all I have planned is done I will change agents I think.


I must have misunderstood a post- I thought you had found somewhere to move to- ah well it has to sell eventually!


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> dudgeon means simply resentment or indignation


I know...I think it was Bonnie who wondered what it meant!
Junek


----------



## martina

Lurker 2 said:


> I must have misunderstood a post- I thought you had found somewhere to move to- ah well it has to sell eventually!


I hope so, Julie, I really do. Otherwise I will have to get all my stuff back here again.


----------



## Lurker 2

Re user names I am 34,188 I think it was- but that is probably for this pseudonym- my original one Myfanwy goes back to September 2011 I found the site while in Britain, fairly obviously did not get involved until I got home in October- thought the Tea Party was a literal one- and felt quite miffed that it was something I could not join in on- until about the January 2012 when I became an avid follower- Dave and I had quite an exchange of PM's always the gentleman, until you rattled him, as I did over a goat stew, I still tend to think of it- actually a goat curry, but I had not realised what it had cost him to trace the source person for the receipt, for me- he did not like it himself. But I did not like being told that I simpered- when I had said 'Pretty please' down here that is a very innocent statement.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> I know...I think it was Bonnie who wondered what it meant!
> Junek


I know dear! auto edit strikes again!


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> http://www.ijreview.com/2014/05/141319-check-real-seriously-parrot-jamming-another-one-bites-dust
> any lovers of Queen will enjoy this- and even if it is not your style it is funny!


Really amazing! And I AM a Queen fan!

Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> I hope so, Julie, I really do. Otherwise I will have to get all my stuff back here again.


What do they say- 'patience is a virtue' ? You're a knitter so I am sure you know all about patience! As it is now daylight and dismal I must get off here and start my day in earnest!


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> I know dear! auto edit strikes again!


I understand, Julie. Auto edit is the bane of my life!!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Really amazing! And I AM a Queen fan!
> 
> Junek


Nice to know that- I made a particular point of watching the last concert when they broadcast it here- after Freddy Mercury had died- he was just so stunning- and I was so surprised to discover Anglo- Indian.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> I understand, Julie. Auto edit is the bane of my life!!
> Junek


 :thumbup:


----------



## TNS

Bonnie7591 said:


> Lin,lovely photos, a shame the mermaid only lasted until high tide as it is so" life like", such detail. Your houses are so close together, do they share walls like modern( I think it looks like they are older, original homes) town houses or are they just built really close?


The houses are what we call Terraced, and share side walls with neighbours either side. These were built as storage warehouses for the Privateers in the early-mid 1700s! I told my daughter when we were moving here that she would be living in a pirate's house, as the Privateers were really just pirates licensed by the crown. (Crafty way of raiding French or other nations shipping without actually Great Britain actually going to war). Because they were built as interconnected storage, and added to as required they are prone to be cold and damp if you aren't able to ventilate or heat them, but I just love the quirkiness. Over the years they've all been developed differently. Next door is really amazing, with beams of reused ships timbers, but ours was burned out in WW2 leaving only the cellar and 4 outer walls, as the Germans were so short of fuel that anything burnable was removed. Next door housed one of the Commandants so was immune from this damage.There's a photo in the Museum of the whole row after the war looking very sorry, no roofs, blackened walls etc. They were eventually renovated by the War Department in the 1950s using whatever was to hand. As a result we have non-standard size German metal RSJ beams and concrete floors except on the top floor which is wood (presumably because of the weight). We had to do a lot of work on it when we came, and the concrete floors caused a lot of problems as you have to get specialists in from off island to do any work on them. In the end we have got a home we love, but it was a long job!


----------



## TNS

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks so much, Lin! Was looking for your phone number- not sure where I have filed it!!!!!!!
> 
> While I have a responsive computer link a further shot of Barry at the Beach, from Bronwen's friend Aurora
> for all who have mentioned the first shot!


Julie, will email you my phone no. when I'm back in guernsey as its less likely you will catch me at home here until I'm up to date with all my Alderney tasks and socialising! Meanwhile, you won't get me at the Guernsey number :thumbdown: 
Thanks for this second photo of Aurora's. What a special cat and dog.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Gorgeous dog!


KateB said:


> I love them too. I think I've mentioned before that we had one called Tarqui (short for Tarquin of Brisbane, his kennel name) and now my niece owns a beauty called Harvie. Such a nice natured dog and the biggest Retriever I have ever seen!


----------



## Gweniepooh

So sorry about the loss of your lab. I know you miss her but so good of you to give her that last gift of love when it was time.


Bonnie7591 said:


> What a pretty dog. We just had to put our chocolate lab down, she was 13 & had an open cancer on her chest. I sure miss having her around when I am out doing yard work as she was always close by.


----------



## TNS

re. Early wakening. I've been doing this for the past 20 years, wakening at 3am to worry about something or other which seems at least 10 times worse in the middle of the night. I used to read, but this disturbed DH, so now I have the radio very quietly on World Service and find it really helps to keep my mind off 'things' and i often get back to sleep before the end of whatever I'm listening to.
Medication for FM (duloxetine) also seems to help me sleep better although I do still waken, but do get back to sleep. It might also be worth trying a few drops of natural oils e.g. Lavender on a hankie below your pillow as that has been useful too. Sleep well everyone.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Ouch! It does look as if it is healing well though. Are you able to knit now okay? EDIT: read further that knitting needles can not rest on it. So sorry that you still hare having that kind of pain.


agnescr said:


> Folks if you are squeamish skip the picture
> 
> :shock:
> 
> Bonnie this is the stage the "bum"finger is at now, I take some time to heal being diabetic,it feels like i have plaster(bandaid) to tight on it but nurse says that will go away , i hope so


----------



## Gweniepooh

agnescr said:


> Cant wait to see this,sounds wonderful...shawls are my passion followed by socks,am awaiting a delivery from the book depository for"The Joy of Sox", eldest DD glanced at my confirmation email on screen and asked and asked in THATtone of voice" MOTHER why have you ordered "The Joy of Sex"???? :lol:


  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591

agnescr said:


> Folks if you are squeamish skip the picture
> 
> :shock:
> 
> Bonnie this is the stage the "bum"finger is at now, I take some time to heal being diabetic,it feels like i have plaster(bandaid) to tight on it but nurse says that will go away , i hope so


Still looks nasty & sore. Diabetes has so many nasty side effects along with having to follow the horrible diet.


----------



## Bonnie7591

jknappva said:


> And I can't get over anyone planting morning glories. Here, it's one of those invasive weeds. It grows and winds around everything and the roots go on forever!! I fought it for years in several houses we lived in!
> Junek


I love morning glories, here we have to start them in the house in April & baby them along so no danger of them becoming a problem here. Funny how -40 seems to take care of so many plants others think of as invasive.
I imagine with the nasty winter those in the northern US got that many perennials have not come back this year.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Lurker 2 said:


> That must be a real wrench, Bonnie! will you get a puppy- or is that out of the question?


We haven't decide yet but I think not for now. With the old dog, we could go away for a few days & she was fine, we just left food out & the neighbors replenished the food every couple of days but now our nearest neighbors are away all winter & 1/2 the summer & the boys work shift work, if would be hard to get it looked after if we were away. Maybe in a few years when Neil DS #2,stops working away. If we had got one before the old dog died, she could have taught a young one to stay home when no one was here but I don't want a dog if I have to tie it up.


----------



## Bonnie7591

agnescr said:


> Cant wait to see this,sounds wonderful...shawls are my passion followed by socks,am awaiting a delivery from the book depository for"The Joy of Sox", eldest DD glanced at my confirmation email on screen and asked and asked in THATtone of voice" MOTHER why have you ordered "The Joy of Sex"???? :lol:


Too funny! You should have just said Yes to see what her reaction would be :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren

This looks like it would make a cute gift for a little one.

http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/L20691.html?noImages=


----------



## agnescr

Gweniepooh said:


> Ouch! It does look as if it is healing well though. Are you able to knit now okay? EDIT: read further that knitting needles can not rest on it. So sorry that you still hare having that kind of pain.


Gwen I am managing some knitting though very slow having to use next finger down with the mangled one sticking up out of the way,being very careful to keep needles and yarn well away from it,ask me about that :roll:


----------



## agnescr

NanaCaren said:


> This looks like it would make a cute gift for a little one.
> 
> http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/L20691.html?noImages=


oh wish my crochet skill was up to that..would be great for Quinn


----------



## EJS

thewren said:


> hey ejs - where have you been? good to see you. seeing your husband in your avatar reminds me - how is his dental work coming. I will be having the last of what teeth I have pulled this summer and a new plate put in. at least I won't have to worry about cavities. --- sam


I have been staying off the computer so much. I can really spend way too much time here and I have so many things to get done at home.
We are moving to Arizona this month. Since we will be staying with my sister and her husband I am really downsizing. I have been wanting to for ages anyway and this turn of events has pushed me to actually do something about it. 
I have also been working on some gifts for nieces and nephews. I have a new great nephew due later this year that I am going to make something for. I do not know the mother so a little unsure what I will end up doing.
Marv is doing ok where his dental work is concerned. He had the last of his upper teeth removed. Healing was a bit slower as they had to be cut out. He has some wicked roots in spots. He also got a little bit of infection so is on antibiotics. He will wait to do more after we move. He uses Aspen Dental and they have offices everywhere.
Well, off to do more declutter and organizing.
Ev


----------



## Bonnie7591

What an interesting history to your house. Such a lot of work to renovate but at least you can make it how you like. What made you move there? Was your family from there originally?
There are no really old homes here. This area was settled about 1910 & no one would want to try to live in the dirt floored shacks that were built then.



TNS said:


> The houses are what we call Terraced, and share side walls with neighbours either side. These were built as storage warehouses for the Privateers in the early-mid 1700s! I told my daughter when we were moving here that she would be living in a pirate's house, as the Privateers were really just pirates licensed by the crown. (Crafty way of raiding French or other nations shipping without actually Great Britain actually going to war). Because they were built as interconnected storage, and added to as required they are prone to be cold and damp if you aren't able to ventilate or heat them, but I just love the quirkiness. Over the years they've all been developed differently. Next door is really amazing, with beams of reused ships timbers, but ours was burned out in WW2 leaving only the cellar and 4 outer walls, as the Germans were so short of fuel that anything burnable was removed. Next door housed one of the Commandants so was immune from this damage.There's a photo in the Museum of the whole row after the war looking very sorry, no roofs, blackened walls etc. They were eventually renovated by the War Department in the 1950s using whatever was to hand. As a result we have non-standard size German metal RSJ beams and concrete floors except on the top floor which is wood (presumably because of the weight). We had to do a lot of work on it when we came, and the concrete floors caused a lot of problems as you have to get specialists in from off island to do any work on them. In the end we have got a home we love, but it was a long job!


----------



## darowil

Just heard an ad to stop smoking. In a year a pack a day smoker would save over $4000 (so a pack would be over $11. No idea how many in a pack now. Think it is more than it was when I was a child.


----------



## darowil

jknappva said:


> You're a lot more honest than I was in my post. Still haven't figured out why he got his butt on his shoulders and opted out!!! No offense to anyone and I am so glad he started the Party!
> Junek


We have a lot to thank him for thats for sure. Hard to imagine life without the Tea Party.


----------



## NanaCaren

agnescr said:


> oh wish my crochet skill was up to that..would be great for Quinn


I am thinking that Seth would love it.First I have to finish a few other things I have started recently.


----------



## Bonnie7591

EJS, nice gifts, I'm sure your family will love them. I hope your move goes well. You will miss your family , don't your kids live where you are now?( I may be mixed up on that)
Caren, what a cute play mat, would e a great baby gift.

I was out doing some yard work but it keeps showering, not enough to do any real good, just enough to make me come inside. 
Agnes, I hope your house sells soon. How far to the place you plan to move?
Julie, it sure sound like it was a good thng you sold your house, what a mess that earthquake made.


----------



## darowil

Bonnie7591 said:


> Angora, my husband would have a stroke if I bought a packet of wildflower seeds, farmers claim that is the way the most noxious weeds get spread about the country. We have a terrible weed here called Sentless Camomile, apparently the Russian immigrants brought this wild flower with them when they came, it has roots to China, you can't pull it, if you dig it & drop it, it roots again & it has a million seeds/plant. DH saw some tourist digging some in the ditch near our place, told them all this & they left it there. A few years ago we stopped at a tourist information place in Utah, guess what they had planted outside the door, I told the woman inside what a noxious weed they we growing, she looked at me like I was nuts!
> June, have you heard from your son? Hope he is doing a little better.


Like the purple flowers I posted (?last week) in the right place a beautiful flower but over here a noxious weed.


----------



## darowil

Sorlenna said:


> I am #7307 (when you hover over the name, look at what comes up at the bottom of the browser-it says "userID" and the number is at the end.


Still can't see it-maybe because I'm on a mac?


----------



## KateB

agnescr said:


> Cant wait to see this,sounds wonderful...shawls are my passion followed by socks,am awaiting a delivery from the book depository for"The Joy of Sox", eldest DD glanced at my confirmation email on screen and asked and asked in THATtone of voice" MOTHER why have you ordered "The Joy of Sex"???? :lol:


I hope you answered, "Why not?!!" :lol: Hope the finger continues to heal well, it didn't look as gruesome as I had expected.


----------



## machriste

jknappva said:


> They're beautiful, BIG cats. My next door neighbor has one and he's taffy colored... the Maine ****, not my neighbor! LOL!!
> Junek


I have one that I'm sure is a mix (she was a rescue,) but she has a lot of the Maine **** characteristics. My Gentle Annie is big and very gentle with me, but with anyone else (including Jack) she's rather skittish. I had her a short time before I met Jack, and I think she still (12 years later) considers him an interloper!!


----------



## machriste

Wow!! I must be an old-timer! I see I joined Jan. of 2011, #826.


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> Must have had a good diet as a puppy- and of course the genetic factor too- my last retriever was known as Eloise, unfortunately she was supposed to be Bronwen's dog- but typically Mum got landed with her- she was very well fed- on Bio-dynamic ox cheek- from the butcher just up the road- we used to walk up together to fetch her supply each week- along with my Barbara Hepworth (?)pooper scooper (is that a sculptor I am thinking of?) I mean the dog training woman.


I think you mean Barbara Woodhouse. Harvey was a big puppy too, he not only had big paws, he had fat legs too!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Retrievers are one of the nicest dogs I know- apart from their ability to shed!


And that would be a problem for me with not being able to keep up with the house even without a pet.


----------



## Cashmeregma

KateB said:


> Fabulous photos! Your house is very like my friend's, which is in the next town to us and right on the shore too. Must see if I can find a picture.


How lovely.


----------



## KateB

TNS said:


> Thanks for these Kate. A long while back I lived in Girvan for 18months and travelled by train to Paisley, but was one street back from the sea there.


As a child we went every Easter to Girvan for a holiday, and I was brought up in Renfrew (3 miles from Paisley) and went to Secondary School in Paisley...the John Neilson Institution (no jokes please, I've heard them all! :lol: ) you are bound to have seen the building with the dome on it. Small world!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Bonnie7591 said:


> I love morning glories, here we have to start them in the house in April & baby them along so no danger of them becoming a problem here..


I suspect that we are talking about two different plants here-- true morning glories do NOT come back the second year here, BUT there is a little white flower that looks much like morning glories (usually blue but now pink and other colors) that my dad called "bind weed" because that is exactly what it does and it is VERY hard to get rid of and is perennial.

And, yes, many people in this town lost a lot of perennials, according to the garden shop. Partly, I'm sure to lack of rain but also the extremely cold winter with several VERY long cold spells.


----------



## Cashmeregma

KateB said:


> I love them too. I think I've mentioned before that we had one called Tarqui (short for Tarquin of Brisbane, his kennel name) and now my niece owns a beauty called Harvie. Such a nice natured dog and the biggest Retriever I have ever seen!


Love him too. The puddle one is so cute and his face in the other is so loving.


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> Not the photo I was actually looking for- but a shock to Canterbury people, when landmarks like this crumbled- before and after photos of Shag Rock, Sumner.


Oh dear. :thumbdown:


----------



## Bonnie7591

Lurker 2 said:


> http://www.ijreview.com/2014/05/141319-check-real-seriously-parrot-jamming-another-one-bites-dust
> any lovers of Queen will enjoy this- and even if it is not your style it is funny!


That's amazing.


----------



## iamsam

I have been useless today - weary - I could have slept the day away but made myself stay up - maybe I will get a second wind going to get me through the rest of the evening.

87° today but with the ceiling fan on in the bedroom I am cool and comfortable. not much is moving outside today - think everyone is resting up from bailee's end of school bash last night. I gather a good time was had by all and that it is to become a yearly event. Heidi is already planning on what they can do next year - more light is needed - I suggested tiki torches of which we have quite a few - Heidi suggested a volleyball net. we shall see - it is a year away.

I need to start reading - you ladies have been chatty today.

sam


----------



## Kansas g-ma

agnescr wrote: awaiting a delivery from the book depository for"The Joy of Sox", eldest DD glanced at my confirmation email on screen and asked and asked in THATtone of voice" MOTHER why have you ordered "The Joy of Sex"????



Bonnie7591 said:


> Too funny! You should have just said Yes to see what her reaction would be :lol:


We had a speaker at quilt guild some years ago whose topic was "Sets Education" and whose husband questioned her when he thought it said what it didn't!


----------



## iamsam

what a great picture sugarsugar - two precious girls - love the red hair - have been threatening to turn mine red - what do you think guys? --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Ok, you only have to ask or hint. LOL. I havent taken any lately but DD took this one yesterday and yes DD has RED hair now.


----------



## darowil

agnescr said:


> Folks if you are squeamish skip the picture
> 
> :shock:
> 
> Bonnie this is the stage the "bum"finger is at now, I take some time to heal being diabetic,it feels like i have plaster(bandaid) to tight on it but nurse says that will go away , i hope so


Looks like a real pain for you. Does look like it is healing OK though slowly. How nice when it finally heals fully.


----------



## iamsam

thanks kate - it's good knowing I can depend on you and the rest of the ladies. sam



KateB said:


> Here ready and waiting Sam!
> 
> :lol:


----------



## martina

thewren said:


> what a great picture sugarsugar - two precious girls - love the red hair - have been threatening to turn mine red - what do you think guys? --- sam


Why not, Sam.? It is your hair on your head, and if you don't like the colour you can always change it .


----------



## iamsam

thanks darowil - hope you are well rested by then. --- sam



darowil said:


> Same here- guess August isn't that far away either!


----------



## KateB

thewren said:


> what a great picture sugarsugar - two precious girls - love the red hair - have been threatening to turn mine red - what do you think guys? --- sam


Only if you dyed your beard too......maybe green or purple? :lol:


----------



## iamsam

here you can't smoke in national parks - i'm not sure about state parks - the hospital where I go there is no smoking on the entire campus - and I never see anyone walking down the street smoking although they could - and least here in town they could. no smoking on school property so that means no smoking at the baseball games.

the new electronic cigarettes are really no better - you are still getting nicotine - granted - without the smoke - but nicotine is not good for you regardless of the delivery system. they - meaning the government - are starting to make waves so I assume there are going to be some restrictions in their use, etc. I think they should be banned. and I say this as a 40 year pack a day smoker.

sam



darowil said:


> Ours are all in cupboards with solid doors so they can't be seen and must be removed by staff. We have graphic pictures on all the packs. They did try bringing in plain packaging but I think that got thrown out. On the one hand cigrette companies were saying it won't make any difference to us, but then they took action to stop the plain packaging legislation. If it wasn't going to make any difference why did they spend so much on getting it stopped?
> It is interesting looking at how society's attitudes have changed to smokers over the last 30 years. When it was first suggested that smoking might be banned in some places there was a great outcry- there rights were being taken from them etc. Now most people don't give it a second thought- it is none smokers rights being invaded when they are submitted to cigarette smoke now. Gradually the places you can smoke are being decreased. It is illegal to smoke in a car with children in it now. Cars no longer have ashtrays or cigarette lighters either. Smoking has gone from a social norm. Numbers of smokers are still high, but it is no longer assumed that they can smoke wherever they want. The change started occuring around 30 years ago. David's mother was mortified to discover that we had no ashtray (though neither of them smoked) and gave us one- which was never used as an ashtray. It was becoming acceptable to ask smokers to smoke outside the house but not the norm yet as it most definitely is now.


----------



## iamsam

guess the February and march parties I did were when dave was taking a break. june sounds about right. almost two years - wow. --- sam



darowil said:


> I can't get anything to come up re number.
> 22 JUne 2012 Fireball Daves last TP.


----------



## iamsam

beautiful mermaid but alderney man is terrific - did he also build the tower it is on? --- sam



TNS said:


> I've just transferred some of the photos from the arts festival held here in Alderney last week, so here goes:-


----------



## iamsam

dave with his wealth of knowledge was much more interesting that I think I am - he was always coming up with new things - I miss him a lot. --- sam --- not that I think I am not a good host - just don't have the broad knowledge he has.



jknappva said:


> I think I must have been one of the first members. I joined a couple of weeks before you. And, of course, Dave was host then. So much more chatter now that Sam has taken over. I do miss hearing from Dave and his news.
> Junek


----------



## martina

thewren said:


> dave with his wealth of knowledge was much more interesting that I think I am - he was always coming up with new things - I miss him a lot. --- sam --- not that I think I am not a good host - just don't have the broad knowledge he has.


Sam, you are interesting, please don't put yourself down.


----------



## iamsam

I will try - I have been having trouble downloading pictures - i'll see what I can come up with. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Ditto...
> 
> SAM... can we have a photo of Bentley before he turns 1. I cant believe it has been a year.


----------



## iamsam

healing energy still wrapped around colin - and I know many prayers are being said on his behalf - and will continue until he is back in the pink. is he still as confused?

thanks for the flower pictures - they are beautiful - love the last one and the day lily - so bright and cheerful. --- sam



agnescr said:


> Good Sunday morning from a dry at present Fife,we are to expect rain later temp is 17C and no expected to rise above that all week.
> Sam,amazing that b is already coming up to 1st birthday and that B does so well in sport.Like the look of the lemon chiffon cake,but might be an idea for me to stay away from mixers etc. with my track record of late.
> I have not had a chance to read most of last week's TP yet so if anyone has health issues or other issues I wish you healing/helping thoughts.
> Colin is slightly better this week,stomach bug seems to have settled but now coughing more than he was,just one thing after another. my finger is healing well now,but the scabs(?)keep catching on everything,at least the feeling is almost back to normal.
> Some flowers that have started blooming...all late this year.
> 
> now to go back and start reading this weeks TP already on page 21


----------



## iamsam

I really do enjoy my time there - seeing old friends - eating up a storm - used book stores - oh yeah - but I am always glad to be home. --- sam



Designer1234 said:


> I just went back and read the first three tea parties. I didn't realize how many of you were here at the very beginning. Time flies by.
> 
> Beautiful sunny day - and finally spring is really here.
> 
> Bonnie - I imagine you are starting to see some of your flowers too.
> 
> I don't have much news. I am a bit lost without having 2 or 3 hours of work on the workshops,
> 
> When I started them I bet I averaged 4 or 5 hours but slowed down a bit this past 4 months. it would be impossible right now and hopefully I can start them again once everything is sorted out. I am knitting up a storm and reading and even playing games on line -- even did a jigsaw puzzle.
> 
> Sam-- we just wanted you to know that you can take a break if you need to.
> You are very important to us.
> 
> I imagine you are going back to Seattle? wonderful for you.


----------



## pacer

Sam...I hope you are not allergic to hair dye or you might be a big mess. Trying to explain that one to your doctor would be funny. Heidi and the GKs might ban you from your computer if you show up a red head or maybe they will love it so much that they would wish you had done it sooner. My boss dyed her hair and ended up with a severe rash. 

I am tired as well. I got up at 5 and went shopping for fresh fruits and vegetables. I came home and cooked up some bacon and hard boiled eggs. I then went over to the church at 8:30 and cut up the fruits and vegetables for a luncheon at the church. I have 3 fruit platters and 2 vegetable platters as well as potato salad for today's event. Most of the fruit and vegetables were eaten. It sure makes my efforts worth while. I gave the leftovers to our Vacation Bible School director as she will be at the church daily for the next 3 weeks. Her children love healthy foods so this time every year is difficult on them. The kids were delighted to get my leftovers. Matthew will be with them most of these next 3 weeks as well and they feed him as well. The luncheon went well and then I proceeded to clean up. I put away all of the food and washed all of the dishes. Nobody was available to help until I was ready to wash the last dish. Needless to say, I washed that one as well. I came home so tired and am having difficulty staying awake. I will go to bed soon as I will have a long week at work.


----------



## iamsam

beautiful picture - thanks for sharing. --- sam



Kansas g-ma said:


> This was taken by Susan Pitts a Kansas photographer, in an area an hour plus east of my town.
> http://scontent-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfp1/t1.0-9/s851x315/10341509_10152046129706594_6489852605082842810_n.jpg


----------



## Ceili

United State Virgin Islands, which comprise, St. Croix, St. Thomas, and St. John. We had a restaurant on St. Croix, which is mildly touristy. St. Thomas is the most touristy, and St. John is the most unspoiled of the three, few amenities and, I understand, a wonderful place for camping. The islands are great during the tourist season, Nov-March, but a humid, hot, hell the rest of the time.

I had to agree that Rufus was Hilary's father, she was quite hairy, and even had little tufts of hair on her ears. (She did grow out of it, though)


Lurker 2 said:


> Goodness-I am going to have to go to my atlas for that one- you have me stumped, Ceili! And thanks for the giggle- even if it is at Rufus cost! but he is long gone ove rthe Rainbow bridge and hopefully will forgive me!


----------



## iamsam

that is quite a pair - think they must get along just fine.


Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks so much, Lin! Was looking for --- sam
> 
> your phone number- not sure where I have filed it!!!!!!!
> 
> While I have a responsive computer link a further shot of Barry at the Beach, from Bronwen's friend Aurora
> for all who have mentioned the first shot!


----------



## Sorlenna

darowil said:


> Still can't see it-maybe because I'm on a mac?


Maybe--mine is reading you as 17221.


----------



## Sorlenna

machriste said:


> I have one that I'm sure is a mix (she was a rescue,) but she has a lot of the Maine **** characteristics. My Gentle Annie is big and very gentle with me, but with anyone else (including Jack) she's rather skittish. I had her a short time before I met Jack, and I think she still (12 years later) considers him an interloper!!


Oh, how right you are--mine is a one human cat, for sure--he and Bub mostly ignore each other (I too have known the cat longer than the man)!


----------



## iamsam

i'm positive that when you are finished it will be a piece of art worthy of the name - worth waiting for. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> I have to admit I'm not happy with it. I've taken a step back--as we were talking about putting pressure on ourselves, I realized I was doing the same with this--and so I will assess it and figure out what to change and what to keep. The lace pattern works, but I have to rethink the ruffled parts. I will get there, but I did realize I needed to relax about it. And of course I'll keep y'all posted.


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> dave with his wealth of knowledge was much more interesting that I think I am - he was always coming up with new things - I miss him a lot. --- sam --- not that I think I am not a good host - just don't have the broad knowledge he has.


Don't sell yourself short, Sam. The Tea Party as it exists now would not have happened if you were not our guiding light.
Junek


----------



## Sorlenna

thewren said:


> what a great picture sugarsugar - two precious girls - love the red hair - have been threatening to turn mine red - what do you think guys? --- sam


Go for it! Mine is red but not that red. :mrgreen:


----------



## jknappva

Sorlenna said:


> Maybe--mine is reading you as 17221.


I can't see mine either and I'm not on a Mac.
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma

thewren said:


> dave with his wealth of knowledge was much more interesting that I think I am - he was always coming up with new things - I miss him a lot. --- sam --- not that I think I am not a good host - just don't have the broad knowledge he has.


Sam, whatever you may (in your opinion) lack that Dave had, you have your own charms and strong points. This is a fun place.


----------



## martina

Pacer, you have done such a lot today that just reading about it made me tired. Perhaps you should organise a dish washing rota in future to help you.


----------



## Ceili

Ceili, poor kitty! But I know what you mean about "ultra cool." Around here, we say M's the Queen (long story, but in a nutshell, we are pretty sure he's gay--not that it matters). He has a classic "I meant to do that" look and when we had little Clara--our rescued kitten--he became her "mother," even letting her nurse! 

If he could have worn shades, he would have. Our restaurant had two levels - the upper level was fine dining, and below was the bar and patio for lunch & pizza. When Rufus wasn't escorting guests to the upper level, he would hold court in the bar. He never begged for food, but would graciously accept the occasional shrimp or scallop morsel.


----------



## iamsam

is it just an European thing having row houses? we have row houses - brownstones in new York city - Philadelphia - but they are old - and june lives in a town house and they are built like rowhouses - but the majority of the houses here are single family dwellings. --- sam



KateB said:


> Fabulous photos! Your house is very like my friend's, which is in the next town to us and right on the shore too. Must see if I can find a picture.


----------



## iamsam

what a great looking retriever - hickory is part retriever - nice personality. --- sam



KateB said:


> I love them too. I think I've mentioned before that we had one called Tarqui (short for Tarquin of Brisbane, his kennel name) and now my niece owns a beauty called Harvie. Such a nice natured dog and the biggest Retriever I have ever seen!


----------



## martina

I live on a row of terraced houses. It depends where abouts in any town as to the type of housing, but with space at a premium here most houses are terraced, certainly in large towns and cities.


----------



## iamsam

ceili - you have to come to the kap - try real hard - please. --- sam



Ceili said:


> Sam, to answer your pg 5 question. I have no plans for the summer, except work, sleep, knit when I can, see the family when I can, etc. Hopefully, I won't miss any more work and I'll be able to come to the KAP, but that remains to be seen.


----------



## iamsam

I just found this recipe and thought if any of you were going to a picnic this would be something to take. you really need to go to the site (url at bottom) and see the picture and then you'll know why I think they would be fun for a party or picnic. --- sam

Cherry Limeade Cupcakes

Ingredients

3/4 cup all-purpose flour 
3/4 cup cake flour 
1 tsp baking powder 
1/8 tsp baking soda 
1/4 tsp salt 
3/4 cup + 2 Tbsp granulated sugar 
1 Tbsp lime zest 
1/2 cup unsalted butter, softened 
1 large egg 
2 large egg whites 
1/2 tsp vanilla extract 
1/4 cup + 3 Tbsp buttermilk 
1 1/2 Tbsp fresh lime juice

Simple Syrup

1 Tbsp fresh lime juice 
1 Tbsp granulted sugar

Frosting and topping

3/4 cup butter (I used 1/2 cup unsalted and 1/4 cup salted) 
2 1/2 - 2 3/4 cup powdered sugar 
Few drops red food coloring (optional) 
3 Tbsp maraschino cherry juice 
12 maraschino cherries, lime slices and sugar crystal sprinkles

Directions
Preheat oven to 350 degrees.

Sift all-purpose flour and cake flour into a mixing bowl. Add baking powder, baking soda and salt and whisk 20 seconds, set aside.

In a food processor, pulse together 3/4 cup + 2 Tbsp granulated sugar with lime zest until finely ground, about 1 minute.

In the bowl of an electric stand mixer fitted with the paddle attachment, whip together butter with lime sugar mixture until pale and fluffy (if you don't have the paddle attachment that constantly scrapes bowl, then occasionally throughout entire mixing process, stop mixer and scrape down sides and bottom of bowl).

Mix in egg, then mix in egg whites one at a time, adding in vanilla with second egg white.

In the liquid measuring cup used to measure buttermilk, whisk together buttermilk with lime juice.

Working in three separate batches, beginning and ending with flour mixture, add 1/3 of the flour mixture alternating with 1/2 of the buttermilk mixture and mixing just until combined after each addition.

Divide batter among 12 paper lined muffin cups. Bake in preheated oven until toothpick inserted into center of cupcake comes out clean, about 18 - 20 minutes.

Remove from oven and allow to cool several minutes in muffin tin, then transfer to a wire rack to cool slightly while preparing simple syrup.

For the simple syrup:

In a small bowl, whisk together 1 Tbsp lime juice with 1 Tbsp granulated sugar until sugar has dissolved. Brush mixture over warm cupcakes (use all of it, I did about 2 light coats over each cupcake). Allow cupcakes to cool completely.

For the frosting:

In the bowl of an electric stand mixer fitted with the paddle attachment, whip butter until pale and fluffy.

Mix in 1/4 cup powdered sugar then mix in maraschino cherry juice and optional red food coloring.

With mixer set on low speed, slowly add remaining 2 1/4 cups powdered sugar (add an additional 1/4 as needed to reach desired consistency), then increase mixer to medium and whip until light and fluffy.

Pipe or spread over cooled cupcakes, top with each with a maraschino cherry and a lime slice and sprinkle edges with sprinkles if desired.

Recipe Source: Cooking Classy
http://www.cookingclassy.com/2014/05/cherry-limeade-cupcakes/


----------



## iamsam

it's healing - that's the main thing - looking good. --- sam



agnescr said:


> Folks if you are squeamish skip the picture
> 
> :shock:
> 
> Bonnie this is the stage the "bum"finger is at now, I take some time to heal being diabetic,it feels like i have plaster(bandaid) to tight on it but nurse says that will go away , i hope so


----------



## ChrisEl

Kansas g-ma said:


> I suspect that we are talking about two different plants here-- true morning glories do NOT come back the second year here, BUT there is a little white flower that looks much like morning glories (usually blue but now pink and other colors) that my dad called "bind weed" because that is exactly what it does and it is VERY hard to get rid of and is perennial.


Thanks for clearing this up...I love the true morning glories, especially the Heavenly Blue color. They are spectacular. I also know about bindweed too...I battle it in one border. I heard that because of the harsh winter, many people in this area (Mid-Atlantic region of the U.S.) lost their rosemary and that there might be a shortage of plants. My beautiful plant didn't make it and so far I haven't found a replacement...I'm going to check some other nurseries next week.


----------



## iamsam

I would have meekly said - none of your business. --- sam



agnescr said:


> Cant wait to see this,sounds wonderful...shawls are my passion followed by socks,am awaiting a delivery from the book depository for"The Joy of Sox", eldest DD glanced at my confirmation email on screen and asked and asked in THATtone of voice" MOTHER why have you ordered "The Joy of Sex"???? :lol:


----------



## Ceili

Just watched two "heavy" movies in a row: "Twelve Years a Slave" and "The Butler". Whew! Highly recommend them both, but maybe not one right after the other.

So, I put a brisket in my slow cooker this morning at 11:00, went to check it at 3:00, only to discover I hadn't plugged the darned thing in! Guess I'm not having Brisket tonight, do you think? Luckily, I have something else I can have.

Did my laundry, mopped the floors, cleaned the bathroom, and the evening will be devoted to "Game of Thrones" (slightly obsessed, I'm reading the books, too), and "Penny Dreadful".

I am now caught up, quite the rarity, these days!


----------



## Sorlenna

jknappva said:


> I can't see mine either and I'm not on a Mac.
> Junek


It doesn't pop up right next to your name--it's at the bottom of the page on your browser. 16467 is what I see for you.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> I just found this recipe and thought if any of you were going to a picnic this would be something to take. you really need to go to the site (url at bottom) and see the picture and then you'll know why I think they would be fun for a party or picnic. --- sam
> 
> Those look very yummy, might have to make them and send them home with the nephew next time he is here.


----------



## NanaCaren

Sorlenna said:


> It doesn't pop up right next to your name--it's at the bottom of the page on your browser. 16467 is what I see for you.


I'm on mac I am # 21222


----------



## Sorlenna

Ceili said:


> If he could have worn shades, he would have. Our restaurant had two levels - the upper level was fine dining, and below was the bar and patio for lunch & pizza. When Rufus wasn't escorting guests to the upper level, he would hold court in the bar. He never begged for food, but would graciously accept the occasional shrimp or scallop morsel.


That's too funny--M doesn't beg either but will just sit and give you "the look" when you're eating (his brother, by contrast, who looks like their mother, will reach out to your plate if you don't watch him)! Holding court is the perfect description!


----------



## NanaCaren

ChrisEl said:


> Thanks for clearing this up...I love the true morning glories, especially the Heavenly Blue color. They are spectacular. I also know about bindweed too...I battle it in one border. I heard that because of the harsh winter, many people in this area (Mid-Atlantic region of the U.S.) lost their rosemary and that there might be a shortage of plants. My beautiful plant didn't make it and so far I haven't found a replacement...I'm going to check some other nurseries next week.


I had rosemary that usually winters pretty good outdoors in winter despite the cold. This past winter proved too much for it along with my sage, lavender and many other older perennials that I had. I got y new lavender garden planted today with my sister's help. I got to hang out with two of her grand children. it was awesome seems how her only grand daughter lives with her. I am starting my rosemary from small plants this year will see how big their get before the frost. I will need a few more so I have enough to make rosemary jelly.


----------



## iamsam

is this a permanent move ejs? will you eventually have your own place? --- sam --- just don't forget about us.



EJS said:


> I have been staying off the computer so much. I can really spend way too much time here and I have so many things to get done at home.
> We are moving to Arizona this month. Since we will be staying with my sister and her husband I am really downsizing. I have been wanting to for ages anyway and this turn of events has pushed me to actually do something about it.
> I have also been working on some gifts for nieces and nephews. I have a new great nephew due later this year that I am going to make something for. I do not know the mother so a little unsure what I will end up doing.
> Marv is doing ok where his dental work is concerned. He had the last of his upper teeth removed. Healing was a bit slower as they had to be cut out. He has some wicked roots in spots. He also got a little bit of infection so is on antibiotics. He will wait to do more after we move. He uses Aspen Dental and they have offices everywhere.
> Well, off to do more declutter and organizing.
> Ev


----------



## pacer

Sam...those cupcakes look awesome. Thanks for sharing them with us. I had lots of compliments on my fruit and veggie trays today and the biggest compliment was how much of it was eaten. I did not do a watermelon bowl for today as not enough time to do it. I was invited up to DS#1's fiance home last night and had a lovely time taking pictures and visiting with her and her grandma. Needless to say, I did not get anything prepped yesterday. Matthew does help a bit, but then he decides he is done and then disappears. As he needed to be at church for the entire day, I don't push my luck with him and his patience because a nervous breakdown is a bigger ordeal to deal with. I am just thankful for what he will do for me.


----------



## iamsam

I kept my hair, beard and eyebrows tinted blonde for many years - sometimes getting carried away and I was more platinum. finally it got that I couldn't hold my arms up that long and it was becoming a bother. when I let it grow out people asked my why I was dying my beautiful blonde hair. --- sam



pacer said:


> Sam...I hope you are not allergic to hair dye or you might be a big mess. Trying to explain that one to your doctor would be funny. Heidi and the GKs might ban you from your computer if you show up a red head or maybe they will love it so much that they would wish you had done it sooner. My boss dyed her hair and ended up with a severe rash.
> 
> I am tired as well. I got up at 5 and went shopping for fresh fruits and vegetables. I came home and cooked up some bacon and hard boiled eggs. I then went over to the church at 8:30 and cut up the fruits and vegetables for a luncheon at the church. I have 3 fruit platters and 2 vegetable platters as well as potato salad for today's event. Most of the fruit and vegetables were eaten. It sure makes my efforts worth while. I gave the leftovers to our Vacation Bible School director as she will be at the church daily for the next 3 weeks. Her children love healthy foods so this time every year is difficult on them. The kids were delighted to get my leftovers. Matthew will be with them most of these next 3 weeks as well and they feed him as well. The luncheon went well and then I proceeded to clean up. I put away all of the food and washed all of the dishes. Nobody was available to help until I was ready to wash the last dish. Needless to say, I washed that one as well. I came home so tired and am having difficulty staying awake. I will go to bed soon as I will have a long week at work.


----------



## iamsam

hickory is at my feet when I eat - her eyes looking ever so soulful - puff kitty - bless her heart - would lash out at me if I didn't feed her - she dearly loved cheese and did hickory - so I would just get the brick out - and start slicing - we all enjoyed it. lol --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> That's too funny--M doesn't beg either but will just sit and give you "the look" when you're eating (his brother, by contrast, who looks like their mother, will reach out to your plate if you don't watch him)! Holding court is the perfect description!


----------



## KatyNora

jknappva said:


> Don't sell yourself short, Sam. The Tea Party as it exists now would not have happened if you were not our guiding light.
> Junek


Hear, hear!!!


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> I kept my hair, beard and eyebrows tinted blonde for many years - sometimes getting carried away and I was more platinum. finally it got that I couldn't hold my arms up that long and it was becoming a bother. when I let it grow out people asked my why I was dying my beautiful blonde hair. --- sam


Chrissy had a friend who's hair was black for as long as I can remember. One day when she came over here hair was blonde. I asked her why she died her hair, she didn't she stripped the colour out. Her natural colour is the nicest shade of blonde.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> guess the February and march parties I did were when dave was taking a break. june sounds about right. almost two years - wow. --- sam


Yes it has been almost two years. I for one think he chose very well when he asked you to take over the Tea Party. Never think you are any less of a host than Dave, you are just different. There were many very nasty PM's and emails that most had no idea about. I can tell you some where pretty shocking to read and when some of us said he was welcome back he got emails telling him had better not come back as he was NOT welcome. 
Off my soap box now  :roll:


----------



## NanaCaren

Using this extra post as a new one. Today one of my sisters came over and we worked in the gardens. We finished my lavendar garden. I will get a few more filler plants to put in it and then mulch it. We had the other garden taken right out and will start it from scratch.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

There is thunder so closing early tonight-- doubt we will get rain but hoping.

I lost most of my herbs, too, in Kansas! Had a rosemary waist high and Sr Center loved it as I'd break off branches and take in-- they'd share. Also lost a sage that was about 30 yrs old and had moved to town with me 6 yrs ago. Also my agastache (butterflies love it and so do I), gaura (again, for b-flies) and several others.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bonnie...So sad that your mother died before your children were born. That happened to my SIL and I remember how she wished she could have shared her daughter's life with her mother.

Designer...Glad you are going for drives and trying to enjoy some time between doctor's appointments and all the stress. Thank you for keeping us posted as we do care.

Bulldog...Feel better soon.

June...Sorry the shoulder is acting up so much. Hope you get some good news on your son soon.


----------



## Cashmeregma

I'm #73864. Came late to the party.


----------



## tami_ohio

Bonnie7591 said:


> tami_ohio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bonnie, go to one of the home improvement stores. I bought some of the electronic mouse chasers that plug into an outlet. We got them at Mennard's and paid around $25 for a package of 5. I had read a bunch of reviews, and there were some that said they don't work. Well, I am here to tell you that they do! We have used them for the last 4 years and not had any mice in the motor home!! No sign of them whatsoever! Of course, you do have to leave the camper plugged in all winter for them to work. DH puts the batteries on the motor home on a light timer somehow, so it cycles the batteries and the electric inside, and the batteries don't overheat, as long as you keep track of the water levels as part of your normal maintainence (yes I know that isn't spelled correctly, but can't spell tonight!).
> 
> Thanks for the information. We don't have any power in the Quonset where we store the camper in winter or where we stay at the lake. It is weird the last 2 yrs we had no mice when he pulled it out of the Quonset in spring, (he moves it out in seeding time so we can put the semi in so the fertilizer stays dry) but a couple of weeks later when I go to get it ready for the lake, there have been mice. Maybe he will have to park it by the house & put those mouse chasers in it.
> 
> :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> That would be a good idea Bonnie. Is the Quonset near enough that you could run a heavy duty extension cord to it with out it over heating? Our RV is probably 60 feet or more from the house. We have a cord heavy enough to run the inverter to keep the batteries charged, but not heavy enough to run the A/C that we use. If it is farther than that, you will need something heavier than the orange contractor extension cord we use.
> 
> Tami
Click to expand...


----------



## tami_ohio

sugarsugar said:


> Ok, you only have to ask or hint. LOL. I havent taken any lately but DD took this one yesterday and yes DD has RED hair now.


Beautiful!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sorlenna said:


> Go for it! Mine is red but not that red. :mrgreen:


I saw hair that red in Paris (was quite the style) and a friend who is originally from NYC and now in LA has hair that red. She is older too, late 60's or early 70's.


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> I can't see mine either and I'm not on a Mac.
> Junek


16467 is the number I see for you. I held my cursor over your name and it was at the lower left corner where a small white strip showed with the kp info for this on it. I never noticed this till it was mentioned today. I'm on a Mac.


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> Lin I am having real problems with KP, this is supposed to be in response, to the post about Barry the Maine ****- he actually belongs to Bronwen's friend Aurora who has a business excercising dogs in Sumner, Christchurch, in the South Island. So it is Aurora's photo. I am having extreme problems getting in properly to KP- it won't let me post most of the time. And it is not letting me scroll down to read properly. So my apologies.


Julie, clear your cookies and run Malwarebytes to get rid of any Malware that may have accumulated on your computer. I just had to do this to mine. I could do ONE thing, then had to reboot before I could do anymore. Hope you are feeling better.

Tami


----------



## Cashmeregma

pacer said:


> Sam...I hope you are not allergic to hair dye or you might be a big mess. Trying to explain that one to your doctor would be funny. Heidi and the GKs might ban you from your computer if you show up a red head or maybe they will love it so much that they would wish you had done it sooner. My boss dyed her hair and ended up with a severe rash.
> 
> I am tired as well. I got up at 5 and went shopping for fresh fruits and vegetables. I came home and cooked up some bacon and hard boiled eggs. I then went over to the church at 8:30 and cut up the fruits and vegetables for a luncheon at the church. I have 3 fruit platters and 2 vegetable platters as well as potato salad for today's event. Most of the fruit and vegetables were eaten. It sure makes my efforts worth while. I gave the leftovers to our Vacation Bible School director as she will be at the church daily for the next 3 weeks. Her children love healthy foods so this time every year is difficult on them. The kids were delighted to get my leftovers. Matthew will be with them most of these next 3 weeks as well and they feed him as well. The luncheon went well and then I proceeded to clean up. I put away all of the food and washed all of the dishes. Nobody was available to help until I was ready to wash the last dish. Needless to say, I washed that one as well. I came home so tired and am having difficulty staying awake. I will go to bed soon as I will have a long week at work.


You are another one that amazes me with all your energy. Wow, I'm tired just looking at what you did.


----------



## tami_ohio

agnescr said:


> Folks if you are squeamish skip the picture
> 
> :shock:
> 
> Bonnie this is the stage the "bum"finger is at now, I take some time to heal being diabetic,it feels like i have plaster(bandaid) to tight on it but nurse says that will go away , i hope so


Oh my! I missed what you did to it. I hope it heals quickly now that it's this far.

Tami


----------



## NanaCaren

sugarsugar said:


> Ok, you only have to ask or hint. LOL. I havent taken any lately but DD took this one yesterday and yes DD has RED hair now.


What a lovely picture. :thumbup: :thumbup: Love love her hair. I had mine like that once, the girl was just learning how to colour hair and goofed up. I liked it so everything was ok. It's still red but not quite as shocking.


----------



## jheiens

Finally had a chance to read and catch up this evening. Off to bed now; another busy day tomorrow. Talk to you all tomorrow, I hope.

I was finally able to make the small white box show up for me. My # is 858.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Bonnie7591

tami_ohio said:


> That would be a good idea Bonnie. Is the Quonset near enough that you could run a heavy duty extension cord to it with out it over heating? Our RV is probably 60 feet or more from the house. We have a cord heavy enough to run the inverter to keep the batteries charged, but not heavy enough to run the A/C that we use. If it is farther than that, you will need something heavier than the orange contractor extension cord we use.
> 
> Tami


The Quonset is too far to run a cord, probably 400 ft at least. I think he will have to put it closer to the house when he takes it out as I'm sure they don't get in when it's parked inside as we have so much Rat tack in there, they get in when it's outside.


----------



## tami_ohio

Bonnie7591 said:


> The Quonset is too far to run a cord, probably 400 ft at least. I think he will have to put it closer to the house when he takes it out as I'm sure they don't get in when it's parked inside as we have so much Rat tack in there, they get in when it's outside.


Yes, 400 feet would be too far to run the cord. Definitely have him put it closer to the house. Besides, it will be easier for you to clean it for the season if it is closer!

Tami


----------



## tami_ohio

My number is 12914 and I joined on March 22, 2011.

Tami


----------



## Bonnie7591

Ceili, I've been wanting t watch both those movies, hopefully They will be on Netflix or the move channels soon.

Sam, if you are so tired, are you not sleeping well or are you getting sick? Take care of yourself.
Pacer, you make me tired with all you do in a day, remember to take care of yourself too.

We are getting a series of thunderstorms tonight, have had 3 heavy showers so far & the radar shows more n the way. Its supposed to 
be cool & unsettled all week. I wish we would get some heat to get things growing.
Tomorrow night a local greenhouse is putting on a demonstration to make any planter into self watering. Too late for my pots this year but I will go to learn for next year.


----------



## machriste

machriste said:


> Wow!! I must be an old-timer! I see I joined Jan. of 2011, #2592.


I was looking at the wrong number before. I'm still back in the dark ages.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Just wondering....would covering it with a finger cote (think that is how it is spelled) help....it's like a padded gauze finger tip or rubber finger tip? It sounds like it would be very awkward having to have your mangled finger sticking up and out of the way. Also very tiring.


agnescr said:


> Gwen I am managing some knitting though very slow having to use next finger down with the mangled one sticking up out of the way,being very careful to keep needles and yarn well away from it,ask me about that :roll:


----------



## Gweniepooh

OMGoodness! I was thinking of you the other day and wondering if you'd be coming to the KAP this year but here you are moving even farther away! What part of Arizona will you be moving to? My niece lives in Gilbert.



EJS said:


> I have been staying off the computer so much. I can really spend way too much time here and I have so many things to get done at home.
> We are moving to Arizona this month. Since we will be staying with my sister and her husband I am really downsizing. I have been wanting to for ages anyway and this turn of events has pushed me to actually do something about it.
> I have also been working on some gifts for nieces and nephews. I have a new great nephew due later this year that I am going to make something for. I do not know the mother so a little unsure what I will end up doing.
> Marv is doing ok where his dental work is concerned. He had the last of his upper teeth removed. Healing was a bit slower as they had to be cut out. He has some wicked roots in spots. He also got a little bit of infection so is on antibiotics. He will wait to do more after we move. He uses Aspen Dental and they have offices everywhere.
> Well, off to do more declutter and organizing.
> Ev


----------



## darowil

TNS said:


> re. Early wakening. I've been doing this for the past 20 years, wakening at 3am to worry about something or other which seems at least 10 times worse in the middle of the night. I used to read, but this disturbed DH, so now I have the radio very quietly on World Service and find it really helps to keep my mind off 'things' and i often get back to sleep before the end of whatever I'm listening to.
> Medication for FM (duloxetine) also seems to help me sleep better although I do still waken, but do get back to sleep. It might also be worth trying a few drops of natural oils e.g. Lavender on a hankie below your pillow as that has been useful too. Sleep well everyone.


Id you have an iPad you can put books into iBooks and set it so you have white on black, and withthe brightness down low gives off very little extra light. Don't know if you can doit with any other tablets or ereaders but quite liekly can. ALso meant to be less disturbing for your own sleep patterns than the normal black on white.


----------



## Sorlenna

machriste said:


> I was looking at the wrong number before. I'm still back in the dark ages.


That's the number I get for you, 2592. You did join early!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Okay now ya'll have gotten me so curious about my number and I can't get it to work (on a mac but probably just me doing something wrong) Can anyone check for me?


Sorlenna said:


> That's the number I get for you, 2592. You did join early!


----------



## Gweniepooh

DD just sent me these pictures of Sydney sitting with me and I wanted to share. He is such a sweet puppy. Can't believe he is only 5 months old.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Just saw it was midnight here so I'm headed off to bed. TTYL


----------



## sassafras123

Agnes, did not realize how bad you had cut finger. How awful. Hope you will be able to knit soon. Love the story.


----------



## Southern Gal

Bonnie7591 said:


> Great that you get together often.great time. We have also lost several classmates to cancer, accidents & a couple to drug addiction.
> What is " dirty Santa"?


set a price, say $10 and everyone bring a wraped gift in that price range, then you draw numbers to see what order you go in. the first person gets a gift, then the second person, can either get a new gift or steal a gift, you can't turn around and steal from the person who just took your gift, but as the game goes on, once anyone steals, then the person with out a gift can either steal again, (going after a gift they have had before or get a new gift) you have to have had a gift 3 times before you can really call it yours, (sometimes we cut it down to 2 times in the interest of time) its fun.


----------



## iamsam

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/05/31/the-best-things-in-life-are-free_n_5412943.html

going to bed - this should make your day or night - whenever you watch it. gonna make you feel so good. --- sam


----------



## iamsam

great looking dog - gwennie - I like your hair in these pictures - and ice cream parlor chairs - haven't seen those in a long time. yeah Sydney. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> DD just sent me these pictures of Sydney sitting with me and I wanted to share. He is such a sweet puppy. Can't believe he is only 5 months old.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> thanks darowil - hope you are well rested by then. --- sam


And from my point of view ok to be there for Sam in August- September I expect to be getting ready for my own big trip! Are you going to Seattle again?


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> dave with his wealth of knowledge was much more interesting that I think I am - he was always coming up with new things - I miss him a lot. --- sam --- not that I think I am not a good host - just don't have the broad knowledge he has.


You are two totally different people. Dave gave lots of info and a lot of it was very interesting. But you are relaxed making it a much chattier place to come to.


----------



## KateB

jknappva said:


> Don't sell yourself short, Sam. The Tea Party as it exists now would not have happened if you were not our guiding light.
> Junek


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

thewren said:



> is it just an European thing having row houses? we have row houses - brownstones in new York city - Philadelphia - but they are old - and june lives in a town house and they are built like rowhouses - but the majority of the houses here are single family dwellings. --- sam


We do have a lot of terraced houses Sam or semi-detached (two joined together. Our's is a semi) probably to do with space or even cost to build.


----------



## Sandy

darowil said:


> Still can't see it-maybe because I'm on a mac?


It is actually on the bottom left edge of the "frame" or window that is open when you are on knitting paradise (or anything). Right now as I am writing this that same corner says "Done". I am on a mac.


----------



## KateB

NanaCaren said:


> Yes it has been almost two years. I for one think he chose very well when he asked you to take over the Tea Party. Never think you are any less of a host than Dave, you are just different. There were many very nasty PM's and emails that most had no idea about. I can tell you some where pretty shocking to read and when some of us said he was welcome back he got emails telling him had better not come back as he was NOT welcome.
> Off my soap box now  :roll:


That's dreadful. I was pretty angry at his attitude at the time, but I wouldn't have said anything in a PM that I wasn't willing to put up on the Forum, that's just cowardly.


----------



## KateB

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay now ya'll have gotten me so curious about my number and I can't get it to work (on a mac but probably just me doing something wrong) Can anyone check for me?


And for me, I can't find it either!


----------



## KateB

Gweniepooh said:


> DD just sent me these pictures of Sydney sitting with me and I wanted to share. He is such a sweet puppy. Can't believe he is only 5 months old.


Great pictures! Lovely dog with a lovely lady. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Gwen your number, as best I could read- it was flashing in and out- is 3659


----------



## PurpleFi

Gweniepooh said:
 

> DD just sent me these pictures of Sydney sitting with me and I wanted to share. He is such a sweet puppy. Can't believe he is only 5 months old.


Gorgeous photos xxx


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie- sorry things are not working out at the moment for a new puppy- but those are very valid reasons- I know only too well the problems of making sure Ringo is properly cared for. 
I agree with the Earthquakes and now the flood damage I am very glad I don't have the liability of my old house- I do, as I said earlier miss my garden and all that I had planted.
Glad you liked the dancing cockatoo!


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. WI knitting here this morning and then we are off on the afternon ferry to France. Will try and pop in while I m away and when I get back I need to get a new computer so I can post photos properly.
In the meantime, healing vibes and hugs to all.


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> And for me, I can't find it either!


Kate you are 37883


----------



## Lurker 2

Ceili- my sailor brother knew exactly where the Virgin Islands were- he spent quite a bit of time out from Venezuela sailing in the Caribbian I know that IS spelt wrong- Google has not been working for me either- I am blaming a lot on the fact the lap top is overheating badly.
It has been really great to have you posting again!
How is Flockie?


----------



## Lurker 2

Sam- Barry is a pretty remarkable Cat- not very well house trained though I discovered while I was staying there- he was inclined to pee and otherwise in places that one would normally sit- NOT the best!


----------



## Lurker 2

Morning Glories- are a major menace here- although very lovely in bloom- they are stranglers.


----------



## Lurker 2

Tami, I am fairly certain I installed Malwarebytes the other day- I will have to hunt all programs - when I get there again!


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorry for this long series of unquoted posts- I am now having major problems navigating within the KTP- I had to go to the length of writing everything down- and it is now time for some much needed sleep.


----------



## Sandy

I'm all caught up (for the time being) so I'm heading off to bed.


----------



## TNS

thewren said:


> beautiful mermaid but alderney man is terrific - did he also build the tower it is on? --- sam


The tower is a series of the big wooden spools that cables and plastic piping are supplied on, which have been bolted together, then bolted down onto the top of a German concrete WW2 bunker. The sculptor (a rather young looking girl whose name I don't know  ) had built the Alderney Man on the top one, and a crane was used to lift it up. There was scaffolding around the whole edifice as it was erected. Lots of men in yellow hazard jackets took a whole morning to do it.


----------



## TNS

Gweniepooh said:


> DD just sent me these pictures of Sydney sitting with me and I wanted to share. He is such a sweet puppy. Can't believe he is only 5 months old.


That puppy is going to be huge! He does look so cute and alert, and I love your happy relaxed look reclining in the background.


----------



## TNS

darowil said:


> Id you have an iPad you can put books into iBooks and set it so you have white on black, and withthe brightness down low gives off very little extra light. Don't know if you can doit with any other tablets or ereaders but quite liekly can. ALso meant to be less disturbing for your own sleep patterns than the normal black on white.


That's a really useful hint, thanks. Hubby now is also wakening but not when I do!! So we now both use the radio to get back to sleep, and leave it on very quietly all night. It means you have to actively listen and this seems to put me back to sleep. But most importantly, it diverts the mind from worrying.


----------



## TNS

KateB said:


> And for me, I can't find it either!


Neither can I, on iPad.


----------



## TNS

Lurker 2 said:


> Morning Glories- are a major menace here- although very lovely in bloom- they are stranglers.


We have wild bind weeds which have the longest roots, and every tiny fragment will produce a plant, but the garden bind weeds which are sold as morning glory are not hardy and die off in the winter here, so you have to plant more seed the next season if you want the colourful climber in your garden. I keep trying to grow them in Guernsey, but although they start off OK I never get a really vigorous plant........


----------



## London Girl

Good morning from a sunny London, everyone! Thanks for the recipes Sam, they all look very tempting!


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> is it just an European thing having row houses? we have row houses - brownstones in new York city - Philadelphia - but they are old - and june lives in a town house and they are built like rowhouses - but the majority of the houses here are single family dwellings. --- sam


What I see every day when I walk out my front door. These were built as workers cottages I believe and usually have a couple of bedrooms and a lounge, with a kitchen and bathroom normally added on later. As you see some have been done up and others have not have much done. One at least has been done up since these were taken (April 2012. Dave (or any of the various boys hanging around the house) used to throw a dart at a map to start the TP in. One Saturday it was Adelaide so I posted some photos from my house and this was one of them.


----------



## darowil

Ceili said:


> Just watched two "heavy" movies in a row: "Twelve Years a Slave" and "The Butler". Whew! Highly recommend them both, but maybe not one right after the other.
> 
> So, I put a brisket in my slow cooker this morning at 11:00, went to check it at 3:00, only to discover I hadn't plugged the darned thing in! Guess I'm not having Brisket tonight, do you think? Luckily, I have something else I can have.
> 
> Did my laundry, mopped the floors, cleaned the bathroom, and the evening will be devoted to "Game of Thrones" (slightly obsessed, I'm reading the books, too), and "Penny Dreadful".
> 
> I am now caught up, quite the rarity, these days!


I have noticed before that things tend to cook better switched on. And as was said in a conversation I had a couple of hours ago Slow Cookers cook slowly so some how I don't think it will be ready in time- well unless you want a very late meal of course.


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> We have wild bind weeds which have the longest roots, and every tiny fragment will produce a plant, but the garden bind weeds which are sold as morning glory are not hardy and die off in the winter here, so you have to plant more seed the next season if you want the colourful climber in your garden. I keep trying to grow them in Guernsey, but although they start off OK I never get a really vigorous plant........


It is so hard to know whose weed is whose treasure!


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> I'm on mac I am # 21222


Now if only I could find the figures Sorlenna posted for herself and me we would be able to see how quickly KP grew in the early months- she was Feb 17, me April 17 and you May 17 (I was 17,000 something). Thats somewhere around 4,000 in the month between us both joining. But as I should not be here but getting organised I won't spend time doing so.


----------



## darowil

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay now ya'll have gotten me so curious about my number and I can't get it to work (on a mac but probably just me doing something wrong) Can anyone check for me?


I can't because it won't come up on my mac either. But Angora got hers up and I think she's on a mac.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> Tami, I am fairly certain I installed Malwarebytes the other day- I will have to hunt all programs - when I get there again!


Have your problems come since you installed this? Maybe it doesn't like KP


----------



## darowil

Well now to leave here and hopefully not sneal back as I have things to do becuase I go to Melbourne tomorrow for a couple of days with Vivky. And then my break- and need to get things done for this like finsih packing. And a few other things which I should probably have been doing this afternoon. Well while tomorrow is time dependent the only person who suffers from me not being ready on Thursday is me as I am driving.


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> is it just an European thing having row houses? we have row houses - brownstones in new York city - Philadelphia - but they are old - and june lives in a town house and they are built like rowhouses - but the majority of the houses here are single family dwellings. --- sam


I used to have a townhouse, Sam, but now I live in an apartment. My chair can't navigate stairs, unfortunately.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> I would have meekly said - none of your business. --- sam


Re: daughter's exclamation about buying (mistakenly) The Joy of Sex....what you don't know won't hurt you! LOL!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Sorlenna said:


> It doesn't pop up right next to your name--it's at the bottom of the page on your browser. 16467 is what I see for you.


Thanks... I sure wasn't an early bird but so glad I found it only for the Tea Party!
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree

I do the same thing....one of the suggestions was to keep a notepad by the bed and just write on it - worry about ____(fill in the blank) tomorrow!!! That supposedly quiets the brain knowing that it will be dealt with later. I only had limited success with that. My brother was in secret communications and had some intensive psychological and other training if he ever got captured. He says the best way to keep a "monkey brain" on track is to start it thinking of something very methodical piece by the piece and it will take so much concentration that everything else will be pushed out. It takes some practice, but this really works.....I build my dream house in my head right down to the colors, etc.. But, it can be as simple as a bird house, a stitch pattern, a garden. Anything that requires focus and step by step planning.



TNS said:


> re. Early wakening. I've been doing this for the past 20 years, wakening at 3am to worry about something or other which seems at least 10 times worse in the middle of the night. I used to read, but this disturbed DH, so now I have the radio very quietly on World Service and find it really helps to keep my mind off 'things' and i often get back to sleep before the end of whatever I'm listening to.
> Medication for FM (duloxetine) also seems to help me sleep better although I do still waken, but do get back to sleep. It might also be worth trying a few drops of natural oils e.g. Lavender on a hankie below your pillow as that has been useful too. Sleep well everyone.


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> I kept my hair, beard and eyebrows tinted blonde for many years - sometimes getting carried away and I was more platinum. finally it got that I couldn't hold my arms up that long and it was becoming a bother. when I let it grow out people asked my why I was dying my beautiful blonde hair. --- sam


I know too well what you mean, Sam. But mine wasn't dying my hair but using a curling brush or curling iron. Now it's short and straight but my shoulders are happy!!
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree

Where there's a will, there's a way!!!! I think it looks pretty good for what it went through (literally)...But then I've seen fingers, etc. mangled in large printing presses and power take off hook ups on tractors as well as other farm accidents. It sure looks like it would still be very painful -- does icing it down help numb it at all?



agnescr said:


> Gwen I am managing some knitting though very slow having to use next finger down with the mangled one sticking up out of the way,being very careful to keep needles and yarn well away from it,ask me about that :roll:


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Yes it has been almost two years. I for one think he chose very well when he asked you to take over the Tea Party. Never think you are any less of a host than Dave, you are just different. There were many very nasty PM's and emails that most had no idea about. I can tell you some where pretty shocking to read and when some of us said he was welcome back he got emails telling him had better not come back as he was NOT welcome.
> Off my soap box now  :roll:


WOW!!! The things we don't know. What a shame. I would have loved it if he'd visited and let us know how he and the lad were.
Wonder why people can be so hateful!!!?


----------



## RookieRetiree

That's about the time I joined....but my number is in the 3,000 range.



machriste said:


> Wow!! I must be an old-timer! I see I joined Jan. of 2011, #826.


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> DD just sent me these pictures of Sydney sitting with me and I wanted to share. He is such a sweet puppy. Can't believe he is only 5 months old.


How lucky the two of you are to have each other. You're as lovely as ever...and Sydney is absolutely gorgeous. He's going to be huge if his size now is any indication.
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree

I think Dave was very interesting and knowledgeable in his posts also --- but you have a people knowledge and a kind spirit that lends itself to lots of fun around the tea party table.



thewren said:


> dave with his wealth of knowledge was much more interesting that I think I am - he was always coming up with new things - I miss him a lot. --- sam --- not that I think I am not a good host - just don't have the broad knowledge he has.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Thank you Sam. The chairs and table were my mom's. I grew up with this in the kitchen. Only thing really different is the table top. Originally it had a much oversized top on it. Brntley put tho one on (unfinished) and I let DD put my post card collection from when I was a little girl on top then I covered it with acrylic. Goodness knows the chairs and table legs have been painted a zillion different colors. Need to redo them; probably in black



thewren said:


> great looking dog - gwennie - I like your hair in these pictures - and ice cream parlor chairs - haven't seen those in a long time. yeah Sydney. --- sam


----------



## Cashmeregma

EJS said:


> I have been staying off the computer so much. I can really spend way too much time here and I have so many things to get done at home.
> We are moving to Arizona this month. Since we will be staying with my sister and her husband I am really downsizing. I have been wanting to for ages anyway and this turn of events has pushed me to actually do something about it.
> I have also been working on some gifts for nieces and nephews. I have a new great nephew due later this year that I am going to make something for. I do not know the mother so a little unsure what I will end up doing.
> Marv is doing ok where his dental work is concerned. He had the last of his upper teeth removed. Healing was a bit slower as they had to be cut out. He has some wicked roots in spots. He also got a little bit of infection so is on antibiotics. He will wait to do more after we move. He uses Aspen Dental and they have offices everywhere.
> Well, off to do more declutter and organizing.
> Ev


I hope the move is a good one. It is so hard to downsize let alone move. Hope all goes well for you and the move is a wonderful one. Great presents and they should love them. Glad Marv is doing well but sorry the healing is slower. In my ancient past I worked for a dentist and then in oral surgery. Boy, that brings back old memories having the patients under anesthetic and I would be the chairside assistant during the surgery. Later I changed to examining teeth and taking x-rays. Here's to a good move and do hope you drop back in and let us know how you like your new place. Is this a permanent move?


----------



## Gweniepooh

Thank you Juiie!
How's the cold/bug? Hope you are moving into a healthier state!


Lurker 2 said:


> Gwen your number, as best I could read- it was flashing in and out- is 3659


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is 6c/43f at 6:31am. Just saying hi before qualify before motor starts.
> Going to be a busy day working in the gardens.
> 
> Today's coffee.
> 
> Gentle healing hugs for all.


Caren, is that a Turkish coffee set?? Meant to ask before.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Sam, they're building row houses again here in the Midwest --- quite a few of the new developments are very tall townhouses - lots of stairs so not for me. Our son had one in Madison before he married -- there was the garage level (underground) then the laundry room level, then the living area, then the sleeping area and then finally at the top was a loft- video room area. There were at least 100 of these in the complex -- 5 houses under each main roof line.



thewren said:


> is it just an European thing having row houses? we have row houses - brownstones in new York city - Philadelphia - but they are old - and june lives in a town house and they are built like rowhouses - but the majority of the houses here are single family dwellings. --- sam


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> I can't because it won't come up on my mac either. But Angora got hers up and I think she's on a mac.


Oh yes, I'm on a mac. It is quite small and not noticeable. Way down on the bottom L corner. If your dock is there you might not see it. Looks like a small white piece of correction tape that we used to use years and years ago. Inside are very small letters and numbers.


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> Sam, they're building row houses again here in the Midwest --- quite a few of the new developments are very tall townhouses - lots of stairs so not for me. Our son had one in Madison before he married -- there was the garage level (underground) then the laundry room level, then the living area, then the sleeping area and then finally at the top was a loft- video room area. There were at least 100 of these in the complex -- 5 houses under each main roof line.


One of the fun things in parts of Europe was seeing the walled villages where homes, some now small stores, were actually built into the inside part of the wall.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I alway heard that a weed is just a plant growing in the wrong place......LOL


Lurker 2 said:


> It is so hard to know whose weed is whose treasure!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Sam- Barry is a pretty remarkable Cat- not very well house trained though I discovered while I was staying there- he was inclined to pee and otherwise in places that one would normally sit- NOT the best!


Oh no. Does this mean he isn't fixed. I know males will mark their territory and boy does it stink. Learned this from experience the hard way.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay now ya'll have gotten me so curious about my number and I can't get it to work (on a mac but probably just me doing something wrong) Can anyone check for me?


You're 3659 -- and I'm 3094 so we joined fairly close to each other.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Did membership jump HUGELY from Jan/11 to March/11?
(quotes)
I see I joined Jan. of 2011, #2592. (machriste)
3659 Jan/11 is Gweniepooh
My number is 12914 and I joined on March 22, 2011. (tamiOH)

Did the site get posted/mentioned somewhere? And mine from April/14 put my number over 110,000 if I remember correctly.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Re user names I am 34,188 I think it was- but that is probably for this pseudonym- my original one Myfanwy goes back to September 2011 I found the site while in Britain, fairly obviously did not get involved until I got home in October- thought the Tea Party was a literal one- and felt quite miffed that it was something I could not join in on- until about the January 2012 when I became an avid follower- Dave and I had quite an exchange of PM's always the gentleman, until you rattled him, as I did over a goat stew, I still tend to think of it- actually a goat curry, but I had not realised what it had cost him to trace the source person for the receipt, for me- he did not like it himself. But I did not like being told that I simpered- when I had said 'Pretty please' down here that is a very innocent statement.


You reminded me that I had another user name when I joined and my number is actually 55879. If your original name is still on here you can look it up Julie and get your joining number. It looks like they gave you your original joining date so perhaps literally changed your user name only and kept the original date of Sept. 11., so that number might be correct. Does seem a bit high though for joining that early.


----------



## RookieRetiree

You're 37883 --- hover over your user name and there will be a url address show up near the bottom left hand of he screen (at least that's where it is on mine.)



KateB said:


> And for me, I can't find it either!


----------



## jknappva

Thought you might like a picture from my sister's weekend ramblings. They went down to the Outer Banks of NC to check their cottage before my great-niece and family spend a few days there.
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> DD just sent me these pictures of Sydney sitting with me and I wanted to share. He is such a sweet puppy. Can't believe he is only 5 months old.


Great photo of you and Sydney Gwen. My but he has grown. Gorgeous dog as is his Mommy!


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> Using this extra post as a new one. Today one of my sisters came over and we worked in the gardens. We finished my lavendar garden. I will get a few more filler plants to put in it and then mulch it. We had the other garden taken right out and will start it from scratch.


Bucket list: Have a lavender garden!!!! Love it Caren.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> This looks like it would make a cute gift for a little one.
> 
> http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/L20691.html?noImages=


Oh is that ever cute.

I am going backwards looking for Agnes's photo of the finger she injured. I'm just so far behind at this point.

Julie, so sorry computer is still acting up. Hope you are starting to feel better!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sorlenna said:


> Loved the sand mermaid--what a talent the artist has!
> 
> And people plant morning glories for "pretties"--gah, I spent SO much time pulling those things out of the garden and the fields when I was growing up! Edit: Oh, I see June has said the same thing!
> 
> I've been battling a non-native invasive tree in our backyard for a few years now--may finally be getting a handle on that, but oh so much work still to be done.


We have a vine that we pulled out but apparently can't get all the roots as they grow so deep. It has no flowers but it is growing up the pine trees and taking over and no matter how hard I try it is winning. The pine trees also have a virus or fungus that is killing many of the trees in the NE and it has hit our trees in the last few years. So sad. Now the regular morning glories I like but these wild ones have started here and not from my wildflower seeds. These are so hard to get out and you said it right. They take over. This gardening is just not for me. Maybe when I was younger. And do you think we can find someone to help us. They don't even call back.


----------



## RookieRetiree

When we "walked the bean fields" which meant walking up and down the rows hoeing out the weeds, thistles, morning glories and mustard plants were the weeds we'd be hacking out of the soy bean plants. Also, cocklebur plant.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cocklebur

Those were some very long, very hot, very dirty jobs -- but the pay was better than babysitting....I think by the time I left farm country, they were getting $1/hour!



Angora1 said:


> We have a vine that we pulled out but apparently can't get all the roots as they grow so deep. It has no flowers but it is growing up the pine trees and taking over and no matter how hard I try it is winning. The pine trees also have a virus or fungus that is killing many of the trees in the NE and it has hit our trees in the last few years. So sad. Now the regular morning glories I like but these wild ones have started here and not from my wildflower seeds. These are so hard to get out and you said it right. They take over. This gardening is just not for me. Maybe when I was younger. And do you think we can find someone to help us. They don't even call back.


----------



## Cashmeregma

agnescr said:


> Folks if you are squeamish skip the picture
> 
> :shock:
> 
> Bonnie this is the stage the "bum"finger is at now, I take some time to heal being diabetic,it feels like i have plaster(bandaid) to tight on it but nurse says that will go away , i hope so


Agnes, it is lucky you still have the tip of your finger. That looks so mangled and with time, it really is taking a while to heal. Do hope you regain the sensation with time. Yes, I'm sure being diabetic complicates any healing. :-( Just takes a second to mess us up pretty good. Continued healing wishes coming your way.


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> When we "walked the bean fields" which meant walking up and down the rows hoeing out the weeds, thistles, morning glories and mustard plants were the weeds we'd be hacking out of the soy bean plants. Also, cocklebur plant.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cocklebur
> 
> Those were some very long, very hot, very dirty jobs -- but the pay was better than babysitting....I think by the time I left farm country, they were getting $1/hour!


Hadn't heard of Cocklebur but see it is now world-wide invasive and toxic. You are made of tough stuff Rookie. That was hard and exhausting work you did. I can't be out in the sun like that working or I would probably pass out. That happened to me once when I was younger and a lot tougher, but ever since then I can't seem to take the sun the same way. They thought it was heat stroke.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Had my cup of coffee outside as it is so gorgeous while reading a book. Birds singing and just perfect. To make it even better, I can now get out of that low lounge chair. Yay!!! I didn't want to give up as I figure I needed to strengthen those muscles. Quite pleased with myself. DH is still sleeping. I tend to wake up early and then need a nap. DH sleeps like a rock and when he wakes up he is good for the whole day into the late hours. I would love so to be like that. Such a gift and he has energy to spare. Well, off to get some work done before my energy is gone. LOL


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Have your problems come since you installed this? Maybe it doesn't like KP


actually you may have a point there- certainly the pop up problem on KP has intensified 1000 fold lately- only with KP. Must follow that up when I get a chance!


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> Oh is that ever cute.
> 
> I am going backwards looking for Agnes's photo of the finger she injured. I'm just so far behind at this point.
> 
> Julie, so sorry computer is still acting up. Hope you are starting to feel better!


I think I will see if I have the yarn to make this one. 
I'm going to go backwards today as well and try to catch up a bit. I have been rather busy lately.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> WOW!!! The things we don't know. What a shame. I would have loved it if he'd visited and let us know how he and the lad were.
> Wonder why people can be so hateful!!!?


In my experience he was well capable of defending himself- but also this is a major reason why I don't venture much on the main forum- things can become quite hostile quite fast- and I prefer the atmosphere in the two 'Parties' I attend.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Juiie!
> How's the cold/bug? Hope you are moving into a healthier state!


Thickening up at the moment- developing secondaries- but I will be able to go to the quack later in the week. There is a lot of smoke around at night- and Ringo is developing a habit of needing to be allowed out at night- I can't grumble when I spend so much time sleepless.


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning from Great Bend where it is 18.8c/66f at 9:22am. I have been out and about hime for a bit, then back out to finish up todays errands. Seth is here again today and ail be back everyday this week. We will be working on the gardens mostly to get them finished up. 
I will pop in when I can. 

Today's coffee. 

Healing hugs for all today.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> I alway heard that a weed is just a plant growing in the wrong place......LOL


People have a habit of trimming out my self sown flowers- I have to watch like a hawk- I like wild gardens!


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> Caren, is that a Turkish coffee set?? Meant to ask before.


Yes it is.  It is one of the gifts I treasure very much.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sockit2me has outdone himself: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-261048-1.html

Amazing!


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Oh no. Does this mean he isn't fixed. I know males will mark their territory and boy does it stink. Learned this from experience the hard way.


It means that they are house cats- he and his brother- and they live their lives very much to their own rules- it did smell like not 'fixed'. Don't know how their owner can put up with it to be honest- I may live chaotic- but I do have limits which young Ringo learned very quickly.Cat pee is something I don't accept! And majorly not the worse 'accident'- but my baking soda and white vinegar treatment has worked well so far.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> You reminded me that I had another user name when I joined and my number is actually 55879. If your original name is still on here you can look it up Julie and get your joining number. It looks like they gave you your original joining date so perhaps literally changed your user name only and kept the original date of Sept. 11., so that number might be correct. Does seem a bit high though for joining that early.


I must remember to check that, when next I see the avatar- I did do it officially through admin.

I get 34188 was that what I thought it was? I need to get on to the banking - instead of fiddling around on here!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Cool! Thanks! How are you feeling today?


RookieRetiree said:


> You're 3659 -- and I'm 3094 so we joined fairly close to each other.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Why thank you Angora. He is quite a lapful...having trouble imagining him at full growth as he is just now 5 months LOL


Angora1 said:


> Great photo of you and Sydney Gwen. My but he has grown. Gorgeous dog as is his Mommy!


----------



## Gweniepooh

I would love to have a lavender garden too but have not had luck getting the lavender to grown in my yard. Don't now why I'm doing wrong.


Angora1 said:


> Bucket list: Have a lavender garden!!!! Love it Caren.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Here are some of my wildflowers that came up again and that was a surprise, unless they are a gift from the birds. LOL


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Oh is that ever cute.
> 
> I am going backwards looking for Agnes's photo of the finger she injured. I'm just so far behind at this point.
> 
> Julie, so sorry computer is still acting up. Hope you are starting to feel better!


Lost my place again! I noticed a comment some time back from Caren that I had completely overlooked- or simply so many problems navigating- this time it has been my own fault- and I will be seriously in catch up when I eventually get home tonight- being already Tuesday here.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Why is there a lot of smoke around at night? Is someone burning trash or something?


Lurker 2 said:


> Thickening up at the moment- developing secondaries- but I will be able to go to the quack later in the week. There is a lot of smoke around at night- and Ringo is developing a habit of needing to be allowed out at night- I can't grumble when I spend so much time sleepless.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Sockit2me has outdone himself: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-261048-1.html
> 
> Amazing!


I am NOT reading 12 pages of wonderful, fabulous etc, I agree with Bettyirene it looks like machine knitted.


----------



## Cashmeregma

The insurance man is coming today to take photos as the Fence people wanted $50 to come for an estimate. We have one already but the second one was harder. We told the person's insurance that if they wanted to pay for the second estimate we would do it. Don't think this should cost us any money since we were sitting in our house and all of a sudden a car comes crashing into our yard. Good thing we had the trees as the children across from us play in their front yard as back yard is filled with a pool. He was headed right that way.
A slightly different angle and without the trees he would have hit the house going at quite a speed since he was passed out with his foot on the gas. At the time all I cared about was him though and that he would be ok. I was a wreck after it was all over with my heart pounding and shaking. Running uphill back to the house to get the fire extinguisher since his car was smoking is not an easy thing for me to do either and he was still in the car at the time. There were men that stopped and would get him out while I got the fire extinguisher. We wouldn't have moved him except that we were afraid of the car catching fire. The pictures don't show the whole area because it would take too many to show you, but he took out quite a big section of fence. He did the same thing to another tree as he sideswiped one and head on into the other one. I just posted one. I didn't even see the damage till after as I was just taking care of him and making sure he stayed calm. He wouldn't lie down so got him a chair to sit in. He was our age or older and he wanted to appear he was fine but I could tell he wasn't.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I am piddling away the morning here and I have got to get some straightening done after company this past wee end. Oh how I love chatting here.....like we've all mentioned it is so addictive and such good friends...of well, got to get busy.
Will TTYL


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Why is there a lot of smoke around at night? Is someone burning trash or something?


We live in a depressed area- Ringo and me- and people buy wood or coal rather than getting the electricity cut off. If you have bought it there are no more nasty surprises- except to my sinuses. they ought not be burning at all when temperature inversion is happening- but I doubt Council will bother about that, unless it gets to the point of impacting on flights in and out from the Airport.


----------



## Gweniepooh

That is quite a bit of damage. And you are so right that you shouldn't have to pay for the second estimate...ridiculous.

Said I was going to clean so why AM I doing here still....LOL...bye bye and I mean it now! TTYL


Angora1 said:


> The insurance man is coming today to take photos as the Fence people wanted $50 to come for an estimate. We have one already but the second one was harder. We told the person's insurance that if they wanted to pay for the second estimate we would do it. Don't think this should cost us any money since we were sitting in our house and all of a sudden a car comes crashing into our yard. Good thing we had the trees as the children across from us play in their front yard as back yard is filled with a pool. He was headed right that way.
> A slightly different angle and without the trees he would have hit the house going at quite a speed since he was passed out with his foot on the gas. At the time all I cared about was him though and that he would be ok. I was a wreck after it was all over with my heart pounding and shaking. Running uphill back to the house to get the fire extinguisher since his car was smoking is not an easy thing for me to do either and he was still in the car at the time. There were men that stopped and would get him out while I got the fire extinguisher. We wouldn't have moved him except that we were afraid of the car catching fire. The pictures don't show the whole area because it would take too many to show you, but he took out quite a big section of fence. He did the same thing to another tree as he sideswiped one and head on into the other one. I just posted one.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> The insurance man is coming today to take photos as the Fence people wanted $50 to come for an estimate. We have one already but the second one was harder. We told the person's insurance that if they wanted to pay for the second estimate we would do it. Don't think this should cost us any money since we were sitting in our house and all of a sudden a car comes crashing into our yard. Good thing we had the trees as the children across from us play in their front yard as back yard is filled with a pool. He was headed right that way.
> A slightly different angle and without the trees he would have hit the house going at quite a speed since he was passed out with his foot on the gas. At the time all I cared about was him though and that he would be ok. I was a wreck after it was all over with my heart pounding and shaking. Running uphill back to the house to get the fire extinguisher since his car was smoking is not an easy thing for me to do either and he was still in the car at the time. There were men that stopped and would get him out while I got the fire extinguisher. We wouldn't have moved him except that we were afraid of the car catching fire. The pictures don't show the whole area because it would take too many to show you, but he took out quite a big section of fence. He did the same thing to another tree as he sideswiped one and head on into the other one. I just posted one. I didn't even see the damage till after as I was just taking care of him and making sure he stayed calm. He wouldn't lie down so got him a chair to sit in. He was our age or older and he wanted to appear he was fine but I could tell he wasn't.


Poor tree! Poor you! Silly old man- should be learning some lessons not to endanger other's lives- sorry to be blunt- hope you do get this mess sorted.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> That is quite a bit of damage. And you are so right that you shouldn't have to pay for the second estimate...ridiculous.
> 
> Said I was going to clean so why AM I doing here still....LOL...bye bye and I mean it now! TTYL


I love mimi me- golly you changed avatars quickly this time- I thought I had seen Sydney before!


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> Bucket list: Have a lavender garden!!!! Love it Caren.


I have had a lavender and rosemary garden for the past 20+ years. Last year was the first time I haven't had one, I missed it so much. This year it was the first one I wanted done. Today I will get a couple more lavender to go into other areas as well as some marigolds and basil to keep the mosquitoes away.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> I have had a lavender and rosemary garden for the past 20+ years. Last year was the first time I haven't had one, I missed it so much. This year it was the first one I wanted done. Today I will get a couple more lavender to go into other areas as well as some marigolds and basil to keep the mosquitoes away.


I came home today with 12 viola plants- just brought them inside incase the snails got them- had forgotten that I would be away all tomorrow- have to plant them out on Wednesday. I had lavender growing fantastically in Mangere- when I went back a couple of years later not a skirrick remained- some are barbarians- they were using the space to park their car!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> I am piddling away the morning here and I have got to get some straightening done after company this past wee end. Oh how I love chatting here.....like we've all mentioned it is so addictive and such good friends...of well, got to get busy.
> Will TTYL


Oh Gwennie...MiniGwennie is so adoreable. Brightens my day as did the avatar with your beautiful smile.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> I would love to have a lavender garden too but have not had luck getting the lavender to grown in my yard. Don't now why I'm doing wrong.


I'm wondering if it is the weather we have all been having. Mine had been alive several years and all died this year. My magnolia tree only got a few blossoms this year. Usually so gorgeous. I don't think it is a good sign that so many trees and plants are dying. :-(


----------



## Bonnie7591

Southern Gal said:


> set a price, say $10 and everyone bring a wraped gift in that price range, then you draw numbers to see what order you go in. the first person gets a gift, then the second person, can either get a new gift or steal a gift, you can't turn around and steal from the person who just took your gift, but as the game goes on, once anyone steals, then the person with out a gift can either steal again, (going after a gift they have had before or get a new gift) you have to have had a gift 3 times before you can really call it yours, (sometimes we cut it down to 2 times in the interest of time) its fun.


We call the a Chinese gift exchange, no idea why that name


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> In my experience he was well capable of defending himself- but also this is a major reason why I don't venture much on the main forum- things can become quite hostile quite fast- and I prefer the atmosphere in the two 'Parties' I attend.


I think seems how the Tea Party was to have been a nice place none of should have to defend ourself whether we can or not. I for one received many PM's from people on here when I went to London to meet Dave. It was not any of their business, the reason I left at one point.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> I think seems how the Tea Party was to have been a nice place none of should have to defend ourself whether we can or not. I for one received many PM's from people on here when I went to London to meet Dave. It was not any of their business, the reason I left at one point.


Have only ever had one rather obnoxious person querying why I use the name I do- when it was so obviously a lie by PM. I fully agree it is none of their business whom ever you choose to spend your private time with. I know my name comes up quite often as a frequent user- when I remember to log out- but KP is a way of handling aloneness. Not something you suffer from!!!!!! How is young Seth?


----------



## RookieRetiree

Yes, he has --- he's a real talent.



Angora1 said:


> Sockit2me has outdone himself: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-261048-1.html
> 
> Amazing!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Finally, quite better - thanks for asking.



Gweniepooh said:


> Cool! Thanks! How are you feeling today?


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> I came home today with 12 viola plants- just brought them inside incase the snails got them- had forgotten that I would be away all tomorrow- have to plant them out on Wednesday. I had lavender growing fantastically in Mangere- when I went back a couple of years later not a skirrick remained- some are barbarians- they were using the space to park their car!


That is going to be lovely when you get them planted. I imagine it was very sad to see the lavender gone. I had a lovely garden when I was in Watertown it was taken out and turned into a parking area too. When I had my landscape company we had to take out quite a few gardens and replace it with stone or grass. Was heartbreaking for me to do. I did take some of the plants home and give them to friends.


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> Kate you are 37883


Thank you, I was just nosy to know.


----------



## Designer1234

jknappva said:


> Glad you're back...you were missed. Love this tablet except when the darn thing wants to correct what I write and make me look more of an idiot than I already am!
> Junek


I finally turned my spell check off-- It kept changing my words - I would start a word and it would ignore what I typed and put in another word ahead of when I finished the word. It was too quick. could have been my settings but I really think I like typing without it.


----------



## sassafras123

Gwennies, love minigwen. Nice pic of you and Sydney.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Have only ever had one rather obnoxious person querying why I use the name I do- when it was so obviously a lie by PM. I fully agree it is none of their business whom ever you choose to spend your private time with. I know my name comes up quite often as a frequent user- when I remember to log out- but KP is a way of handling aloneness. Not something you suffer from!!!!!! How is young Seth?


I rarely completely sign out of KP It is easier when I get a chance to catch up to have it open automatically. We didn't think it was anyones business either. 
Seth is being very well behaved today, he will be going shopping with us shortly. Lunch out will a treat for him. I wish sometimes I had more alone time, but I wouldn't know what to do.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> That is going to be lovely when you get them planted. I imagine it was very sad to see the lavender gone. I had a lovely garden when I was in Watertown it was taken out and turned into a parking area too. When I had my landscape company we had to take out quite a few gardens and replace it with stone or grass. Was heartbreaking for me to do. I did take some of the plants home and give them to friends.


Gardens have been so precious to me- but it does take all sorts.


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Thank you, I was just nosy to know.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> I finally turned my spell check off-- It kept changing my words - I would start a word and it would ignore what I typed and put in another word ahead of when I finished the word. It was too quick. could have been my settings but I really think I like typing without it.


By the way Shirley Tua is left handed and I have deliberately taught her left handed- because I don't think her English would ever let her follow a pattern- I have seen some more of her crochet work today- she has a few patterns that she does beautifully, including a pineapple shawl she is making. I left her with about an inch and a half of garter stitch accomplished over 46 stitches- there had been an increase from 40 but it wasn't really showing and we chose not to rip it out as it is a first attempt- she had chosen a painted yarn, that is knitting up rather nicely.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Those of you fighting the wild morning glories, couldn't you get some Round up & put it on just those leaves with a small paint brush. I have done that in my perennial beds with the quack grass, if you leave any little piece when digging, I t comes right back so I crawl around on my knees with a little bottle of Round up & a very small bush. I have even sprayed it onto rubber gloves & just ran my hand over specific leaves. At least that way I don't kill the good stuff.
I grew a few lavender plants last year but here they are only an annual, like so many other things.
Julie, I love violas, they are the first to bloom in spring & the last in the fall, I have them all over my yard, they could become like a weed but they are easy to hoe out.
I have the most beautiful double poppies that reseed themselves each year, bright red & pink, the heads are the si ze of a large coffee mug & almost look like peonies. My husband gets mad at me that I let so many grow in the garden, he thinks it's a waste, but if they are in the row I just leave them. I have lots of volunteer sunflowers this year too, I wasn't going to plant any as they have had some kind of disease the last 2 years, the leave start to die off from the bottom up, then they die & fall over. I thought maybe I had planted them in the same area for too many years in a row so was going to give it a rest but they were coming up all over so I set them in a row.

Angora, love the wild flowers, so pretty. I loves lupine too, I have a hard time growing them, they sometimes winter kill. They grow wild all over BC where it is much milder. BC also has the most beautiful wild sweet peas, I would like to be out there later in summer & get some seed to try.

Gwen, great photos, that dog is going to eat you out of house & home, he will be like a small horse by the time he is grown. Lol.


----------



## gagesmom

hey everyone, was in bed early last night so I didn't get a chance to get on and catch up.


----------



## machriste

I just enjoy the Tea party so much! I usually save it to the last email I look at. I think I must have found the Tea Party right during the Dave to Sam transition; I couldn't quite figure out what was going on, but i know, Sam, that I have always appreciated your "leadership." Thank you so much. I find that I don't comment too much, because It seems like by the time I get to it, everything I would want to say has been said so well. I've so appreciated all the support and kind words as I've been going through this cancer and chemo time with jack. 

I have no memory of how i happened to find KP. I still check that almost every day, but quite quickly. I've bookmarked so many patterns that I will never run out of possibilities. 

I seem to have gotten away from knitting for a while. I have three WIPs, two of which are mainly 'finishing up" things. One of these days...


----------



## agnescr

RookieRetiree said:


> When we "walked the bean fields" which meant walking up and down the rows hoeing out the weeds, thistles, morning glories and mustard plants were the weeds we'd be hacking out of the soy bean plants. Also, cocklebur plant.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cocklebur
> 
> Those were some very long, very hot, very dirty jobs -- but the pay was better than babysitting....I think by the time I left farm country, they were getting $1/hour!


Didnt do that but tattie howkin(potato picking) shuckin neeps(turnips) and berry picking were part and parcel of my childhood,we even got holidays from school during each harvest....child slave labour


----------



## agnescr

Angora1 said:


> Agnes, it is lucky you still have the tip of your finger. That looks so mangled and with time, it really is taking a while to heal. Do hope you regain the sensation with time. Yes, I'm sure being diabetic complicates any healing. :-( Just takes a second to mess us up pretty good. Continued healing wishes coming your way.


thank you


----------



## gagesmom

caught up gotta run.


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> Those of you fighting the wild morning glories, couldn't you get some Round up & put it on just those leaves with a small paint brush. I have done that in my perennial beds with the quack grass, if you leave any little piece when digging, I t comes right back so I crawl around on my knees with a little bottle of Round up & a very small bush. I have even sprayed it onto rubber gloves & just ran my hand over specific leaves. At least that way I don't kill the good stuff.
> I grew a few lavender plants last year but here they are only an annual, like so many other things.
> Julie, I love violas, they are the first to bloom in spring & the last in the fall, I have them all over my yard, they could become like a weed but they are easy to hoe out.
> I have the most beautiful double poppies that reseed themselves each year, bright red & pink, the heads are the si ze of a large coffee mug & almost look like peonies. My husband gets mad at me that I let so many grow in the garden, he thinks it's a waste, but if they are in the row I just leave them. I have lots of volunteer sunflowers this year too, I wasn't going to plant any as they have had some kind of disease the last 2 years, the leave start to die off from the bottom up, then they die & fall over. I thought maybe I had planted them in the same area for too many years in a row so was going to give it a rest but they were coming up all over so I set them in a row.
> 
> Angora, love the wild flowers, so pretty. I loves lupine too, I have a hard time growing them, they sometimes winter kill. They grow wild all over BC where it is much milder. BC also has the most beautiful wild sweet peas, I would like to be out there later in summer & get some seed to try.
> 
> Gwen, great photos, that dog is going to eat you out of house & home, he will be like a small horse by the time he is grown. Lol.


The violas have such happy little faces!


----------



## agnescr

RookieRetiree said:


> Finally, quite better - thanks for asking.


good to hear there has been an improvement :thumbup:


----------



## agnescr

KateB said:


> Thank you, I was just nosy to know.


 tried looking for mine.....read the post on how to locate it but I just dont know how


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is 18.8c/66f at 9:22am. I have been out and about hime for a bit, then back out to finish up todays errands. Seth is here again today and ail be back everyday this week. We will be working on the gardens mostly to get them finished up.
> I will pop in when I can.
> 
> Today's coffee.
> 
> Healing hugs for all today.


Good morning, Caren.. Love the coffee. Great idea about coffee cubes. I'm sure Seth loves helping in the garden!
Junek


----------



## agnescr

sassafras123 said:


> Gwennies, love minigwen. Nice pic of you and Sydney.


ditto from me :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

Angora1 said:


> The insurance man is coming today to take photos as the Fence people wanted $50 to come for an estimate. We have one already but the second one was harder. We told the person's insurance that if they wanted to pay for the second estimate we would do it. Don't think this should cost us any money since we were sitting in our house and all of a sudden a car comes crashing into our yard. Good thing we had the trees as the children across from us play in their front yard as back yard is filled with a pool. He was headed right that way.
> A slightly different angle and without the trees he would have hit the house going at quite a speed since he was passed out with his foot on the gas. At the time all I cared about was him though and that he would be ok. I was a wreck after it was all over with my heart pounding and shaking. Running uphill back to the house to get the fire extinguisher since his car was smoking is not an easy thing for me to do either and he was still in the car at the time. There were men that stopped and would get him out while I got the fire extinguisher. We wouldn't have moved him except that we were afraid of the car catching fire. The pictures don't show the whole area because it would take too many to show you, but he took out quite a big section of fence. He did the same thing to another tree as he sideswiped one and head on into the other one. I just posted one. I didn't even see the damage till after as I was just taking care of him and making sure he stayed calm. He wouldn't lie down so got him a chair to sit in. He was our age or older and he wanted to appear he was fine but I could tell he wasn't.


The driver was lucky he wasn't killed. If it's a continuing health problem, I hope someone will be responsible enough to take his license.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Why thank you Angora. He is quite a lapful...having trouble imagining him at full growth as he is just now 5 months LOL


Love your Mini Gwennie!!
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> I rarely completely sign out of KP It is easier when I get a chance to catch up to have it open automatically. We didn't think it was anyones business either.
> Seth is being very well behaved today, he will be going shopping with us shortly. Lunch out will a treat for him. I wish sometimes I had more alone time, but I wouldn't know what to do.


I'm sure you would but best to enjoy whichever way your time goes, with GK's or alone. I imagine you take a positive attitude no matter what. I do envy you getting so much time with your grandchildren and yet at the same time, I do love my time alone, so I understand. If you had more time alone, we would plan a get-together. LOL Guess we are if it works for October. Have you heard any more about your step-dad yet? I just feel so sad when I think of this. You have been through so much this year. Being with Seth has to keep your spirits up along with keeping you laughing. :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma

My dear friend was telling me her jerk of an ex went up to the house where they used to live with no notice at all and asked the owners, for at least 2 1/2 yrs. now if he could come in. Her son was with him and he was dying of embarrassment. He stayed in the car and saw the lady's head shaking no but the ex told her and her DH he just got back from Afghanistan. True, but he acts like he was a soldier and he was there as a computer programmer. He plays on everyone's sympathy as though he is military. He went completely through the house, bedrooms, basement and all. Unbelievable. Well, to get to the point, the son said that they had removed the built-in entertainment center that they had built for thousands of dollars apparently after a flood. Sometimes it is better not to go back. I feel so badly for this family that bought the home as I'm sure he made them feel badly. Well, I know he did because they told him the tv didn't fit and he wouldn't know that if he hadn't said something.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bonnie...I try to do things without the spraying. Sure is hard but trying anyway.

Julie...How wonderful that you are teaching someone to knit. Must be fun, especially if it is a nice person.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> I came home today with 12 viola plants- just brought them inside incase the snails got them- had forgotten that I would be away all tomorrow- have to plant them out on Wednesday. I had lavender growing fantastically in Mangere- when I went back a couple of years later not a skirrick remained- some are barbarians- they were using the space to park their car!


Lavender is so beautiful. Hard to imagine using it for a parking lot. Must have been so beautiful when you were there.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> I rarely completely sign out of KP It is easier when I get a chance to catch up to have it open automatically. We didn't think it was anyones business either.
> Seth is being very well behaved today, he will be going shopping with us shortly. Lunch out will a treat for him. I wish sometimes I had more alone time, but I wouldn't know what to do.


I don't sign out. I just come back in without having to remember passwords, etc. Easier that way.


----------



## pammie1234

Lurker 2 said:


> Retrievers are one of the nicest dogs I know- apart from their ability to shed!


Amen to that! My labradoodle has more lab than poodle and sheds as much as a lab! But they are wonderful dogs and well worth the hair!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> I must remember to check that, when next I see the avatar- I did do it officially through admin.
> 
> I get 34188 was that what I thought it was? I need to get on to the banking - instead of fiddling around on here!


Yes.

I did mine through Admin. too, but they didn't give me the same start date so my count for both names is different. I don't think your first name is even on here any more and they just changed the name but kept all the rest the same for you.


----------



## pammie1234

agnescr said:


> Cant wait to see this,sounds wonderful...shawls are my passion followed by socks,am awaiting a delivery from the book depository for"The Joy of Sox", eldest DD glanced at my confirmation email on screen and asked and asked in THATtone of voice" MOTHER why have you ordered "The Joy of Sex"???? :lol:


I love it! Many, many years ago I did a book club, and ordered a book, 101 Ways to Better Sex or something like that. I don't think I ever opened it, but DD found it when we were moving books and commented. I didn't let her throw it away. I told her I might need it one day! She just rolled her eyes!


----------



## RookieRetiree

That's pretty scary and the couple could have been in severe danger if the ex was violent in any way....reminds me of someone who was using the Viet Nam vet as a tale of woe---he drove the General around in the jeep!! They were never ever close to any "action". Although, I'm sure stressful, it was not the same as the guys on the front lines--but it got him a few free beers at the bar so guess that's harmless enough.

My sister's husband's (who owned the next farm over from us) family bought our family farm when Grandma put it up for sale rather than offer it to Dad (very long confusing story). My BIL's sister and her husband re-did the old farmhouse and at one of our reunions, they invited us all to come out to see the house...the front porch was probably the only thing I remembered that was the same -- everything else was redone - including flooring and complete framing and redoing the former dirt floor basement. The most common comment from all of us is that it seemed so much smaller than we remembered it! When I think of the house, it's always in the terms of how I experienced it and not the visit to see it---it wasn't the old family farmhouse anymore. It's true - you can't go home again.



Angora1 said:


> My dear friend was telling me her jerk of an ex went up to the house where they used to live with no notice at all and asked the owners, for at least 2 1/2 yrs. now if he could come in. Her son was with him and he was dying of embarrassment. He stayed in the car and saw the lady's head shaking no but the ex told her and her DH he just got back from Afghanistan. True, but he acts like he was a soldier and he was there as a computer programmer. He plays on everyone's sympathy as though he is military. He went completely through the house, bedrooms, basement and all. Unbelievable. Well, to get to the point, the son said that they had removed the built-in entertainment center that they had built for thousands of dollars apparently after a flood. Sometimes it is better not to go back. I feel so badly for this family that bought the home as I'm sure he made them feel badly. Well, I know he did because they told him the tv didn't fit and he wouldn't know that if he hadn't said something.


----------



## RookieRetiree

As my kids do is put their hands over their ears and say TMI!



pammie1234 said:


> I love it! Many, many years ago I did a book club, and ordered a book, 101 Ways to Better Sex or something like that. I don't think I ever opened it, but DD found it when we were moving books and commented. I didn't let her throw it away. I told her I might need it one day! She just rolled her eyes!


----------



## purl2diva

RookieRetiree said:


> My sister's husband's (who owned the next farm over from us) family bought our family farm when Grandma put it up for sale rather than offer it to Dad (very long confusing story). My BIL's sister and her husband re-did the old farmhouse and at one of our reunions, they invited us all to come out to see the house...the front porch was probably the only thing I remembered that was the same -- everything else was redone - including flooring and complete framing and redoing the former dirt floor basement. The most common comment from all of us is that it seemed so much smaller than we remembered it! When I think of the house, it's always in the terms of how I experienced it and not the visit to see it---it wasn't the old family farmhouse anymore. It's true - you can't go home again.


I agree. The summer we retired, we drove up to the UP of Michigan where both my parents were born. As kids, we spent time at my grandma's house. The best thing about it was the wrap around porch which had doors to the kitchen and the living room. It was a great place to play especially if it was raining.

The house has been sided but the worst part was that the the side porch had been removed and the front porch enclosed. The downtown really did not exist anymore. There was a shopping center a few miles outside of town that had a grocery store, hardware store and drug store. I was very sad about all the changes even though, realistically, you can't expect things to stay the same.


----------



## Cashmeregma

My aunt in Atlanta, Ga., is still in the hospital. She is amazing. They thought she would die a few days ago but she started getting better again. She has another infection so they are still keeping her in but she just keeps coming back. I do feel for her as since her stroke she is like a little girl and quite depressed and angry.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Angora1 said:


> My aunt in Atlanta, Ga., is still in the hospital. She is amazing. They thought she would die a few days ago but she started getting better again. She has another infection so they are still keeping her in but she just keeps coming back. I do feel for her as since her stroke she is like a little girl and quite depressed and angry.


Stokes are such terrible things, sometimes death is a kind thing. Hard to let them go but better for them. My step"-dad layed in bed for 3 years before he died. Terrible.

I forgot to comment earlier, that old guy sure made a mess od your yard, good thing no kids were out in the yard. I sure hope th Ey either take his liscence or fix his problem. Scary to think people like that are driving around.

Yesterday my DIL was telling me the sister of one of her co-workers had been abducted, she tried to get her stuff back & break up with a guy she had been living with & apparently he went nuts. She had been missing for a few day & the family was frantic, it was on the news this morning, she has been found over night & he is now in jail. What a relief for the family. Too many kooks in the world.


----------



## jknappva

Bonnie7591 said:


> Stokes are such terrible things, sometimes death is a kind thing. Hard to let them go but better for them. My step"-dad layed in bed for 3 years before he died. Terrible.
> 
> I forgot to comment earlier, that old guy sure made a mess od your yard, good thing no kids were out in the yard. I sure hope th Ey either take his liscence or fix his problem. Scary to think people like that are driving around.
> 
> Yesterday my DIL was telling me the sister of one of her co-workers had been abducted, she tried to get her stuff back & break up with a guy she had been living with & apparently he went nuts. She had been missing for a few day & the family was frantic, it was on the news this morning, she has been found over night & he is now in jail. What a relief for the family. Too many kooks in the world.


Amen to that. So glad she was found and is safe. Last Friday night, in a city near me, started shooting out of his car window. He killed a young man who was a rising senior at a church school and a police officer before he was shot and killed by another police man. Sometimes it seems the world is going crazy.
At least, one good news item. The only one of our servicemen held in Afghanistan, was freed over the weekend. A very happy day for his parents.
Junek


----------



## KatyNora

Gweniepooh said:


> DD just sent me these pictures of Sydney sitting with me and I wanted to share. He is such a sweet puppy. Can't believe he is only 5 months old.


Beautiful pictures. And I love your cozy little space. It looks like you have "all the comforts of home."


----------



## Sorlenna

agnescr said:


> tried looking for mine.....read the post on how to locate it but I just dont know how


31794 is your number.

I noticed that within the two months Darowil mentioned, membership seemed to jump by at least 10,000--a good thing and the word gets around fast! 

I went back to the house I once owned--once--was devastated to see that my roses were gone and my raspberry canes--swore I'd never visit a place I used to live ever again. 

Angora, hope the insurance gets on that fence. Poor trees, too. It is sad that so much is dying off--between hard winters, drought, and floods, it's a wonder anyone has anything left! :shock:

I've got to put laundry away and then go to work in a bit--hugs & blessings to all.


----------



## pammie1234

NanaCaren said:


> I'm on mac I am # 21222


I can't get it to work! So someone please tell me my number. I know I've been on awhile.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Gardens have been so precious to me- but it does take all sorts.


I know what you mean about gardens. I have a currant bush that if someone would be very sad if something were to happen to it.


----------



## Sorlenna

pammie1234 said:


> I can't get it to work! So someone please tell me my number. I know I've been on awhile.


18682.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Ooops -- Sorlenna beat me to it. You're 18682.



pammie1234 said:


> I can't get it to work! So someone please tell me my number. I know I've been on awhile.


----------



## Bonnie7591

pammie1234 said:


> I can't get it to work! So someone please tell me my number. I know I've been on awhile.


Your number is 18682
I use an IPad, just hold my finger on your name, up comes the options to open a new window & your number is at the top
My number Is 46256


----------



## Bonnie7591

Gwen, I keep meaning to ask, will you share the recipe for your lemon pound cake?.


----------



## KatyNora

Angora1 said:


> Sockit2me has outdone himself: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-261048-1.html
> 
> Amazing!


Agreed!! His new sweater is like the Fair Isle equivalent of a Guernsey - so much detail and planning!


----------



## iamsam

This is an automated notice.

Your topic "knitting tea party 23 may '14" was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created.

You can find the old topic here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-261404-1.html

And the new topic is located here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-263385-1.html

This is an automated notice.

Your topic "knitting tea party 9 may '14" was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created.

You can find the old topic here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-258343-1.html

And the new topic is located here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-263381-1.html


----------



## iamsam

I am Julie - will return one or two days after labor day - I need to start planning also - not sure when I am leaving but don't like being gone longer than necessary - hickory really misses me - and even at 72 I still get homesick. --- sam ---and I wanted to add a thank you for doing it Julie.



Lurker 2 said:


> And from my point of view ok to be there for Sam in August- September I expect to be getting ready for my own big trip! Are you going to Seattle again?


----------



## iamsam

you definitely would need to like your neighbors living that close. we have duplex's here but they are usually apartments. I find the word "terraced" interesting - when I think of terraced I think of the terraced rice fields in china - are you meaning the roof lines of the terraced homes forms a slant? or is that just a description of the homes where here we would say town houses? --- sam



KateB said:


> We do have a lot of terraced houses Sam or semi-detached (two joined together. Our's is a semi) probably to do with space or even cost to build.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bonnie7591 said:


> Stokes are such terrible things, sometimes death is a kind thing. Hard to let them go but better for them. My step"-dad layed in bed for 3 years before he died. Terrible.
> 
> I forgot to comment earlier, that old guy sure made a mess od your yard, good thing no kids were out in the yard. I sure hope th Ey either take his liscence or fix his problem. Scary to think people like that are driving around.
> 
> Yesterday my DIL was telling me the sister of one of her co-workers had been abducted, she tried to get her stuff back & break up with a guy she had been living with & apparently he went nuts. She had been missing for a few day & the family was frantic, it was on the news this morning, she has been found over night & he is now in jail. What a relief for the family. Too many kooks in the world.


So glad they found this young woman who was abducted alive. Too often it is the opposite.

I agree. My aunt would like to just go. She is so tired of all the operations for bladder cancer and now this. It will be hard for my cousin to let her go but as long as she keeps taking her into the hospital they will keep getting her well if they can. The kindest thing, hard to say it, but would be to just let her go.

Yes, and I didn't even see the damage until after they took the man in the ambulance. I was so afraid he would die of a heart attack after the shock and was also afraid perhaps he had a stroke. It wasn't till the medics were there that he said he sneezes and then passes out. Not a good thing at all in a car. The grandchildren could have been out there and if the trees hadn't stopped him he could have killed the neighbor's children. It really has been days staying by the phone for call backs regarding setting up insurance estimates with fence people and then also landscaping people, so four estimates and then they sent an agent out today since the fourth estimate wouldn't come for free. I hope we are now finally done spending so much time on this. Now it will just be getting the work done.


----------



## pammie1234

Bonnie, Rookie, Sorlena, Thank you for finding it! I'm going to keep trying until I can do it! Is it right there by your name, but below left, or do you need to scroll down the page? I am spending way too much time on this! I'll be back later!


----------



## Sorlenna

pammie1234 said:


> Bonnie, Rookie, Sorlena, Thank you for finding it! I'm going to keep trying until I can do it! Is it right there by your name, but below left, or do you need to scroll down the page? I am spending way too much time on this! I'll be back later!


No scrolling--put the mouse cursor over your username, then look down at the lower left of the browser window. A little white strip with a URL appears, and your number is at the end of it.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> I know what you mean about gardens. I have a currant bush that if someone would be very sad if something were to happen to it.


I used to have currants & mulberries when I lived on the farm. If I made a cheesecake I would just go out and get some currants and mulberries and top it with those just freshly washed and it was so good. Miss those. Guess I have room to plant some here. I had regular grape vines and wild grape vines then too along with elderberry and a quince tree. Musn't forget the walnut trees either.


----------



## iamsam

my cats get away with a lot - according to Heidi they get away with things she never got away with - and then I ask her how many time she peed in the corner? lololol and they have peed in the corner - mostly survivor - I don't like it but I will clean it up - however on the furniture - I don't think so - survivor would be learning to live in the barn again if she started that. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Sam- Barry is a pretty remarkable Cat- not very well house trained though I discovered while I was staying there- he was inclined to pee and otherwise in places that one would normally sit- NOT the best!


----------



## Cashmeregma

pammie1234 said:


> Bonnie, Rookie, Sorlena, Thank you for finding it! I'm going to keep trying until I can do it! Is it right there by your name, but below left, or do you need to scroll down the page? I am spending way too much time on this! I'll be back later!


Someone said they were using an iPad and it appeared at the top for them, so put your finger or your cursor over the name and move it on and off so you can see something appearing and disappearing. Examine the corners first and then the rest of the border. When you see that happening then just stay on the name to get the number, even though you already have it. :wink:


----------



## sassafras123

Daralene, that was scary. I remember when it happened. I hope they fix the problem or take his license.


----------



## sassafras123

I'm 22552! Finally figured out how to do this. Joined 5/28/11 .


----------



## iamsam

hey London girl - good to see you. --- sam



London Girl said:


> Good morning from a sunny London, everyone! Thanks for the recipes Sam, they all look very tempting!


----------



## iamsam

do the people that live in those houses rent or own? what are the four towers in the distance? they look like minerets. (?). I hope that is a one way street in front - looks pretty narrow for a two way - aren't those cars parked on the wrong side of the street? --- sam --- I couldn't resist.



darowil said:


> What I see every day when I walk out my front door. These were built as workers cottages I believe and usually have a couple of bedrooms and a lounge, with a kitchen and bathroom normally added on later. As you see some have been done up and others have not have much done. One at least has been done up since these were taken (April 2012. Dave (or any of the various boys hanging around the house) used to throw a dart at a map to start the TP in. One Saturday it was Adelaide so I posted some photos from my house and this was one of them.


----------



## martina

thewren said:


> do the people that live in those houses rent or own? what are the four towers in the distance? they look like minerets. (?). I hope that is a one way street in front - looks pretty narrow for a two way - aren't those cars parked on the wrong side of the street? --- sam --- I couldn't resist.


Sam, the cars aren't parked on the wrong side unless of course you drive on the wrong side !


----------



## budasha

martina said:


> .
> We have been packing boxes and had viewers this afternoon, now just waiting for Mike to arrive. Tomorrow they are hiring , loading and driving the van up to near where I am going to live. It will make the house less cluttered, and easier to keep ready for viewers. Whether I will find that I have packed away something I will need remains to be seen!
> 
> Sam, thank you for all those recipes, particularly the strawberry ones. It's coming up that time of year here and I'm looking forward to having some really great berries.
> 
> Martina, I'm thinking that I'll have to do some sorting and packing soon too. I haven't put my house up for sale yet because I have a lot to do but I thought I'd pack away a lot of things I don't need or use so I'll be ready and hopefully, uncluttered.


----------



## budasha

NanaCaren said:


> Good night folks it has been a long day and another one tomorrow. I have one of the grandsons over tonight. He gets up early, I will likely be up watching races any ways. The company will be nice.
> A little bedtime snack before I turn in.


Sure looks like you could use a little company to help with the snacks :lol:

Love the bag.


----------



## iamsam

love the minigwenie - our corner drugstore had those along with some booths beside the soda fountain - that was back in the dark ages when drug stores sold drugs and had a soda fountain - no groceries as today. man - I miss those soda fountains - the stools in front - cherry cokes fresh made - green fiss goos - chocolate malts. wooden floors - band ades in metal boxes. my sister Rowena worked at our - called her up one Saturday afternoon and asked her if she had prince albert in the can - and she recognized my voice - I didn't have the chance to tell her to let him out so he didn't suffocate. innocent years. I know - i'm looking backward - probably shouldn't - but doesn't it seem that life back then was easier - or maybe we just didn't know what was going on. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Sam. The chairs and table were my mom's. I grew up with this in the kitchen. Only thing really different is the table top. Originally it had a much oversized top on it. Brntley put tho one on (unfinished) and I let DD put my post card collection from when I was a little girl on top then I covered it with acrylic. Goodness knows the chairs and table legs have been painted a zillion different colors. Need to redo them; probably in black


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is 18.8c/66f at 9:22am. I have been out and about hime for a bit, then back out to finish up todays errands. Seth is here again today and ail be back everyday this week. We will be working on the gardens mostly to get them finished up.
> I will pop in when I can.
> 
> Today's coffee.
> 
> Healing hugs for all today.


Aftere making my morning coffee I sure need it. First cup I tipped the milk in and it dropped in rather than poured. So down the drain and begin again. Lots of coffee grounds floating on top. Fished out and put under the hat water dispenser and walked away. Fortunatelly it ran out of water as I forgot I was only topping up the cup and not filling it from scratch. But I have managed to get it succesfully upstairs. Did wonder whether I should have not risked it! I woke up about 6 meaning I have time to pop in here before heading to the airport in about an hour. Should be senidn out a few emails. But what I don't so now I will need to do Thursday morning before leaving for my proper break. Have doenthe things that must be done before I leave this morning.


----------



## iamsam

if I had to live in one I would want an end unit. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Sam, they're building row houses again here in the Midwest --- quite a few of the new developments are very tall townhouses - lots of stairs so not for me. Our son had one in Madison before he married -- there was the garage level (underground) then the laundry room level, then the living area, then the sleeping area and then finally at the top was a loft- video room area. There were at least 100 of these in the complex -- 5 houses under each main roof line.


----------



## Bonnie7591

thewren said:


> love the minigwenie - our corner drugstore had those along with some booths beside the soda fountain - that was back in the dark ages when drug stores sold drugs and had a soda fountain - no groceries as today. man - I miss those soda fountains - the stools in front - cherry cokes fresh made - green fiss goos - chocolate malts. wooden floors - band ades in metal boxes. my sister Rowena worked at our - called her up one Saturday afternoon and asked her if she had prince albert in the can - and she recognized my voice - I didn't have the chance to tell her to let him out so he didn't suffocate. innocent years. I know - i'm looking backward - probably shouldn't - but doesn't it seem that life back then was easier - or maybe we just didn't know what was going on. --- sam


?green fiss goos? Must be something before my time :lol: :lol: 
But then so are drug store soda fountains :lol: honestly I don't think we had those up here.


----------



## iamsam

the water still looks cold - I don't think it ever gets warm this far north. --- sam



jknappva said:


> Thought you might like a picture from my sister's weekend ramblings. They went down to the Outer Banks of NC to check their cottage before my great-niece and family spend a few days there.
> Junek


----------



## Bonnie7591

martina said:


> Sam, the cars aren't parked on the wrong side unless of course you drive on the wrong side !


 :lol: :lol: Here we go again, lol


----------



## RookieRetiree

Green Fiss Goos? My MIL loved Green River Soda from the soda fountain---I think they still make it in bottles, but just not the same. She often talked about those and Egg Creams. We had a soda fountain set up at the restaurant where I worked so we would do the malts and shakes and root beer floats and cherry cokes made fresh. Our drugstore just had a soda fountain -- but pretty much like the ones you see now at McDonalds.



Bonnie7591 said:


> ?green fiss goos? Must be something before my time :lol: :lol:
> But then so are drug store soda fountains :lol: honestly I don't think we had those up here.


----------



## budasha

jknappva said:


> I agree, it was one of the best gifts I ever gave myself. Smoke free for 28 years. As expensive as cigarettes are now, I'd have to choose between smoking or eating!
> Junek


Me too, although it's only been 10 years for me.


----------



## iamsam

love the coffee cup caren - it's painted on the street - how great is that. -- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is 18.8c/66f at 9:22am. I have been out and about hime for a bit, then back out to finish up todays errands. Seth is here again today and ail be back everyday this week. We will be working on the gardens mostly to get them finished up.
> I will pop in when I can.
> 
> Today's coffee.
> 
> Healing hugs for all today.


----------



## Bonnie7591

thewren said:


> if I had to live in one I would want an end unit. --- sam


I would find is very hard to live so close to others. I like living in the country.


----------



## KateB

Gweniepooh said:


> I am piddling away the morning here and I have got to get some straightening done after company this past wee end. Oh how I love chatting here.....like we've all mentioned it is so addictive and such good friends...of well, got to get busy.
> 
> Piddling AND weeing! :lol:


----------



## budasha

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Gorgeous clematis! Great color, eh?


 :thumbup: Mine haven't started to bloom yet but I hope they're just as nice as these. My lilacs are in full bloom...must take a picture before they're finished.


----------



## budasha

Sorlenna said:


> Even though I didn't work on it last night, I thought I'd post the progress on the afghan (can't post any more pics on facebook, since BFF--whom it's for--will see it!).


Your afghan is beautiful. I'm sure your BFF will really love it.


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> I think seems how the Tea Party was to have been a nice place none of should have to defend ourself whether we can or not. I for one received many PM's from people on here when I went to London to meet Dave. It was not any of their business, the reason I left at one point.


Now if I PMed you it would have been to say Hi from me and to ask how he was.


----------



## budasha

KateB said:


> I stopped in 1976 when a packet cost 6 shillings in old money, 30p in new money and about 50cents (US) I think a packet is now about £7 ($4.50 US)


I think a pack in Canada is about $10. I sure couldn't afford them now.


----------



## iamsam

there's a man with some needle talent - what a great sweater. --- sam



Angora1 said:


> Sockit2me has outdone himself: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-261048-1.html
> 
> Amazing!


----------



## Bonnie7591

budasha said:


> I think a pack in Canada is about $10. I sure couldn't afford them now.


My DIL just told me this morning $16 :roll: She just quit & my son has switched to an electronic cigarette but hopefully will quit soon.


----------



## Bonnie7591

thewren said:


> there's a man with some needle talent - what a great sweater. --- sam


Amazing, I would never tackle that.


----------



## budasha

Sorry to hear that so many of you have had colds or a virus. A spring/summer cold is sometimes the worst kind. Healing thoughts heading your way.


----------



## darowil

agnescr said:


> tried looking for mine.....read the post on how to locate it but I just dont know how


I keep trying again but getting nowhere.


----------



## budasha

Lurker 2 said:


> This one is for Sorlenna - Barry goes to the Beach- Barry is a Maine ****.


He's a beauty. Had my cat to the vet last week because she kept missing the litter box. I asked them to brush her coat because she wouldn't let me get the knots out..takes two people to hold her. They had a problem too and she got a hair cut. Now she looks like a lion with a poodle cut. :lol:


----------



## KateB

thewren said:


> you definitely would need to like your neighbors living that close. we have duplex's here but they are usually apartments. I find the word "terraced" interesting - when I think of terraced I think of the terraced rice fields in china - are you meaning the roof lines of the terraced homes forms a slant? or is that just a description of the homes where here we would say town houses? --- sam


No there's no slant involved in the roof line, they are just all joined in one long row. We use the term town house too, but I usually think of them as being in a row, but having at least three floors to them. A lot of terraced houses are what is referred to as "two up, two down" meaning they have two rooms downstairs and two upstairs.


----------



## darowil

Sorlenna said:


> 31794 is your number.
> 
> I noticed that within the two months Darowil mentioned, membership seemed to jump by at least 10,000--a good thing and the word gets around fast!


Thats a lot of new people- wonder how many of us still read KP. Some we know still do and post once or twice!


----------



## darowil

pammie1234 said:


> I can't get it to work! So someone please tell me my number. I know I've been on awhile.


Well you joined 10 days after me that I do know.


----------



## iamsam

for the most part I have quit watching the news - the other night the first five stories (Toledo station) were either shooting, stabbings robberies and people dead through no fault of their own. I don't need to hear that. --- sam



jknappva said:


> Amen to that. So glad she was found and is safe. Last Friday night, in a city near me, started shooting out of his car window. He killed a young man who was a rising senior at a church school and a police officer before he was shot and killed by another police man. Sometimes it seems the world is going crazy.
> At least, one good news item. The only one of our servicemen held in Afghanistan, was freed over the weekend. A very happy day for his parents.
> Junek


----------



## iamsam

18682 is your number pammie. --- sam



pammie1234 said:


> I can't get it to work! So someone please tell me my number. I know I've been on awhile.


----------



## budasha

TNS said:


> I've just transferred some of the photos from the arts festival held here in Alderney last week, so here goes:-


Nice pictures. The mermaid is quite a work of art. Too bad that it is lost when the tide comes in.


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> I am Julie - will return one or two days after labor day - I need to start planning also - not sure when I am leaving but don't like being gone longer than necessary - hickory really misses me - and even at 72 I still get homesick. --- sam ---and I wanted to add a thank you for doing it Julie.


You do realise that labor day means nothing to the 3 of us? It could be any time of the year for us. October over here (I think thts what our October long weekend is for anyway when KAP is on in fact).


----------



## KatyNora

thewren said:


> love the minigwenie - our corner drugstore had those along with some booths beside the soda fountain - that was back in the dark ages when drug stores sold drugs and had a soda fountain - no groceries as today. man - I miss those soda fountains - the stools in front - cherry cokes fresh made - green fiss goos - chocolate malts. wooden floors - band ades in metal boxes. my sister Rowena worked at our - called her up one Saturday afternoon and asked her if she had prince albert in the can - and she recognized my voice - I didn't have the chance to tell her to let him out so he didn't suffocate. innocent years. I know - i'm looking backward - probably shouldn't - but doesn't it seem that life back then was easier - or maybe we just didn't know what was going on. --- sam


Oh, great memories, Sam. Cherry Coke from the soda fountain was *the best*!!


----------



## Sorlenna

darowil said:


> Thats a lot of new people- wonder how many of us still read KP. Some we know still do and post once or twice!


I was on another thread and looked at someone's who had joined in '13--the number was over 88,000--and that was nearly a year ago. I do wonder how many there are total.


----------



## darowil

Bonnie7591 said:


> Your number is 18682
> I use an IPad, just hold my finger on your name, up comes the options to open a new window & your number is at the top
> My number Is 46256


Now that I can find! So if I want to find out I simply need to go to the iPad- and surprise surprise I come up with 17221 just as Sorlenna said! Mind you first I tried opening a new window and couldn'tr find the number than on a second look I found the number comes up on the screen withthe options available.


----------



## budasha

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks so much, Lin! Was looking for your phone number- not sure where I have filed it!!!!!!!
> 
> While I have a responsive computer link a further shot of Barry at the Beach, from Bronwen's friend Aurora
> for all who have mentioned the first shot!


What a great picture. Are they tethered together?


----------



## iamsam

we americans always drive on the right side unlike . . . . .



martina said:


> Sam, the cars aren't parked on the wrong side unless of course you drive on the wrong side !


----------



## darowil

Sorlenna said:


> I was on another thread and looked at someone's who had joined in '13--the number was over 88,000--and that was nearly a year ago. I do wonder how many there are total.


116,091. Click on home in the top bars and it tells you how many, number of posts in last week etc. Almost 100,000 more than when I joined.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Bonnie he really isn't a big eater. He gets 1 1/2 cups of dry food twice day....that's all. I actually have been told he is a little bit on the heavy side; his "waist" area should curve in more. (Gee...can' I say he must take after me being overweight? ROFL) Vet and trainer both told us that people tend to over feed their dogs thinking they are showing love....never thought of it but guess I do/did....measure his food out now.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Those of you fighting the wild morning glories, couldn't you get some Round up & put it on just those leaves with a small paint brush. I have done that in my perennial beds with the quack grass, if you leave any little piece when digging, I t comes right back so I crawl around on my knees with a little bottle of Round up & a very small bush. I have even sprayed it onto rubber gloves & just ran my hand over specific leaves. At least that way I don't kill the good stuff.
> I grew a few lavender plants last year but here they are only an annual, like so many other things.
> Julie, I love violas, they are the first to bloom in spring & the last in the fall, I have them all over my yard, they could become like a weed but they are easy to hoe out.
> I have the most beautiful double poppies that reseed themselves each year, bright red & pink, the heads are the si ze of a large coffee mug & almost look like peonies. My husband gets mad at me that I let so many grow in the garden, he thinks it's a waste, but if they are in the row I just leave them. I have lots of volunteer sunflowers this year too, I wasn't going to plant any as they have had some kind of disease the last 2 years, the leave start to die off from the bottom up, then they die & fall over. I thought maybe I had planted them in the same area for too many years in a row so was going to give it a rest but they were coming up all over so I set them in a row.
> 
> Angora, love the wild flowers, so pretty. I loves lupine too, I have a hard time growing them, they sometimes winter kill. They grow wild all over BC where it is much milder. BC also has the most beautiful wild sweet peas, I would like to be out there later in summer & get some seed to try.
> 
> Gwen, great photos, that dog is going to eat you out of house & home, he will be like a small horse by the time he is grown. Lol.


----------



## iamsam

I would prefer living in the country - when I lived in seattle it was in an apartment - fairly difficult to find country close to the city - the air smells better in the country. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I would find is very hard to live so close to others. I like living in the country.


----------



## KatyNora

Sorlenna said:


> I was on another thread and looked at someone's who had joined in '13--the number was over 88,000--and that was nearly a year ago. I do wonder how many there are total.


The total right now is 116,091. It's on the KP home page, below the list of sections I subscribe to. I was watching it as it got close to 100,000 and noticed that it had gone over that number in August when Sam was here for our yarn crawl.


----------



## budasha

Bonnie7591 said:


> .
> 
> Angora, my husband would have a stroke if I bought a packet of wildflower seeds, farmers claim that is the way the most noxious weeds get spread about the country. We have a terrible weed here called Sentless Camomile, apparently the Russian immigrants brought this wild flower with them when they came, it has roots to China, you can't pull it, if you dig it & drop it, it roots again & it has a million seeds/plant.
> 
> Would this plant have tiny pink flowers that look like petunias? We have this and I thought it was called bindweed. It twines around everything and it will not DIE
> :evil:


----------



## iamsam

17221 is your number darowil. you joined really early. --- sam



darowil said:


> I keep trying again but getting nowhere.


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> do the people that live in those houses rent or own? what are the four towers in the distance? they look like minerets. (?). I hope that is a one way street in front - looks pretty narrow for a two way - aren't those cars parked on the wrong side of the street? --- sam --- I couldn't resist.


Most are owned I think- would be unlikely to get away with renting them in that condition.
And yes they are minarets- in the next street to ours is the oldest mosque in the country. Back in the early years of the colony Afghans came over with their camels. Th eonly connection between the north and south of UAstrlai were these Afghan cameliers (or whatever the term is). Adelaide was the starting point for these and hence a mosque was needed. The train that runs up the centre of Australia is called the Ghan named after these camel trains they were such a vital link.
Yes it is a one way street- thus the cars on the wrong side of the road.


----------



## iamsam

I see the difference - our town houses also have three floors - I would not want all the steps - I would probably be all the way downstairs and realize I had forgotten something on the top floor. lol --- sam



KateB said:


> No there's no slant involved in the roof line, they are just all joined in one long row. We use the term town house too, but I usually think of them as being in a row, but having at least three floors to them. A lot of terraced houses are what is referred to as "two up, two down" meaning they have two rooms downstairs and two upstairs.


----------



## RookieRetiree

My sister lives in a duplex in FL --it's like 2 small houses joined together with one common wall and roof. I could probably do that because the main entries were on each far end and the common wall was the laundry rooms. But other than an arrangement like that, I don't think I'd like it. I lived in an apartment when I first moved to Chicago and 3 years of that was enough!! But, I think I'll be okay to move into a community facility if I find that I'm not okay on my own anymore---I take a lot of comfort that I have 4 very good neighbors and we watch after each other.



Bonnie7591 said:


> I would find is very hard to live so close to others. I like living in the country.


----------



## iamsam

labor day is 1 September this year - I think it is the first Monday of the month - correct me someone if I am wrong. so that means I will be home the 2nd or 3rd. --- sam



darowil said:


> You do realise that labor day means nothing to the 3 of us? It could be any time of the year for us. October over here (I think thts what our October long weekend is for anyway when KAP is on in fact).


----------



## martina

thewren said:


> we americans always drive on the right side unlike . . . . .


Those who drive on the left who are right of course.


----------



## darowil

RookieRetiree said:


> My sister lives in a duplex in FL --it's like 2 small houses joined together with one common wall and roof. I could probably to that because the main entries were on each far end and the common wall was the laundry rooms. But other than an arrangement like that, I don't think I'd like it. I lived in an apartment when I first moved to Chicago and 3 years of that was enough!! But, I think I'll be okay to move into a community facility if I find that I'm not okay on my own anymore---I take a lot of comfort that I have 4 very good neighbors and we watch after each other.


We live attached to our neighbours on one side- rarely hear anything from them. One of the bedrooms shares a wall with next door, the rest is the stair and passage.
And now I must go as I need a shower and to leave in about 15 minutes. ALmost caught up


----------



## darowil

martina said:


> Sam, the cars aren't parked on the wrong side unless of course you drive on the wrong side !


Sam is right- they are parked on our wrong side. His right side because it is a one way street as Sam figured out.


----------



## Sorlenna

116,000+! Who says knitting is a dying art?! LOL 

I lived in a apartment for a year when I came back here and hated it--I need to be in the country in my own house with some space. Well, I live in a house now but it's in the middle of the city, and we don't even know our neighbors.


----------



## iamsam

I thought you had to drive on the right to be right. although I have always wanted an English car with the steering wheel on the right - just thought it would be neat. ---- sam



martina said:


> Those who drive on the left who are right of course.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Why thanks KatyNora. It actually is in the living room which is quite large...but I do have my own "space" there....DH has a recliner next to me and then there is the sofa and other furniture. The house is just an old large farmhouse built by GGGF (DH's) is 1875.


KatyNora said:


> Beautiful pictures. And I love your cozy little space. It looks like you have "all the comforts of home."


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> the water still looks cold - I don't think it ever gets warm this far north. --- sam


Yes, Sam, the water right now is probably in the upper 70s f. We're basically about semi-tropical, I THINK! Plus we have the Gulf Stream just off shore.

Junek


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> for the most part I have quit watching the news - the other night the first five stories (Toledo station) were either shooting, stabbings robberies and people dead through no fault of their own. I don't need to hear that. --- sam


Sounds like the news here....mostly the Southside cities, Norfolk, Portsmouth, and Virginia Beach. And 9 times out of 10, if it's a young man that was shot by the police for shooting at them or robbing someone, one of his family members will tell reporters what a great person he was. If he was so great, why was he doing something wrong in the first place?
I used to watch the news for the weather forecasts but can go online for that. And don't have to listen to all the depressing news!

Junek


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> I would prefer living in the country - when I lived in seattle it was in an apartment - fairly difficult to find country close to the city - the air smells better in the country. --- sam


That's why I love my apartment, Sam. With the pond and a large wooded area in the back, we have our own little bit of country. And it's on a private side street (it only goes to 3 apartment complexes) far enough from the main street that we don't get the traffic noise!
Junek


----------



## sassafras123

Sam, I always thought Labor Day was the first Monday after thevfirst Tuesday.


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> I see the difference - our town houses also have three floors - I would not want all the steps - I would probably be all the way downstairs and realize I had forgotten something on the top floor. lol --- sam


My townhouse was 2 stories. And even though there was a connecting wall, we never heard our neighbors. And it was an end unit.
I never hear my neighbors here in my apartment. So glad because you usually do hear them when you live in an apartment.
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh

Sure.

Lemon Sour Cream Pound Cake

1 1/2 c butter (softened to room temp)
3 c sugar
6 large/x-large eggs
1/4 c milk
8 ounces sour cream
3 c cake flour (can use plain flour)
1/2 tsp baking powder
2 tsp lemon extract
1 tsp vanilla

Directions:
1. Preheat oven to 325F Spray 10" tube pan with Baker Joy then dust pan with sugar....set aside

2. Cream butter. Gradually add sugar, beating well at medium speed. Add eggs one at a time, betting after each addition

3. Combine sour cream and milk, stir until smooth

4. Combine flour and baking powder

5. Add sour cream mixture and flour mixture to the butter mixture alternately. Begin and end wight the flour mixture. Mix just until blended after each addition. Sir in extracts

6 Pour batter into prepared pan. Bake for 1 hour and 40-45 minutes or until too pick inserted into center comes out clean.

7. Cool in the pan



Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, I keep meaning to ask, will you share the recipe for your lemon pound cake?.


----------



## Gweniepooh

There is still one drug store in Athens that has a soda fountain with the stools to sit on and order/enjoy. Haven't been there in decades myself but do know it still is in operation.



thewren said:


> love the minigwenie - our corner drugstore had those along with some booths beside the soda fountain - that was back in the dark ages when drug stores sold drugs and had a soda fountain - no groceries as today. man - I miss those soda fountains - the stools in front - cherry cokes fresh made - green fiss goos - chocolate malts. wooden floors - band ades in metal boxes. my sister Rowena worked at our - called her up one Saturday afternoon and asked her if she had prince albert in the can - and she recognized my voice - I didn't have the chance to tell her to let him out so he didn't suffocate. innocent years. I know - i'm looking backward - probably shouldn't - but doesn't it seem that life back then was easier - or maybe we just didn't know what was going on. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh

My niece lives in Arizona and her DH posted on FB today that their pool water was at 86F; usually stays around 90 in the summer. Boy does is ever feel good. Wish I had a pool.Do have a broken hot tub....hehehehe


thewren said:


> the water still looks cold - I don't think it ever gets warm this far north. --- sam


----------



## martina

thewren said:


> I thought you had to drive on the right to be right. although I have always wanted an English car with the steering wheel on the right - just thought it would be neat. ---- sam


You aren't always right when you are on the right, but sometimes you can be.


----------



## Gweniepooh

KateB said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am piddling away the morning here and I have got to get some straightening done after company this past wee end. Oh how I love chatting here.....like we've all mentioned it is so addictive and such good friends...of well, got to get busy.
> 
> Piddling AND weeing! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:  Finally cut my fingernails.....have really had a time typing they had gotten so long......hopefully I won't "weeeeee" a weekend again....LOL
> 
> Working at embroidery machine and need to check design TTYL
Click to expand...


----------



## Gweniepooh

No it is the first Monday of September. My oldest DD was born on Labor Day which I always found amusing.


sassafras123 said:


> Sam, I always thought Labor Day was the first Monday after thevfirst Tuesday.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Sounds perfect....maybe we'll all come be your neighbors.



jknappva said:


> That's why I love my apartment, Sam. With the pond and a large wooded area in the back, we have our own little bit of country. And it's on a private side street (it only goes to 3 apartment complexes) far enough from the main street that we don't get the traffic noise!
> Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree

Does that mean that you have all the kinks worked out of the new system?



Gweniepooh said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:  Finally cut my fingernails.....have really had a time typing they had gotten so long......hopefully I won't "weeeeee" a weekend again....LOL
> 
> Working at embroidery machine and need to check design TTYL


----------



## cmaliza

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, everyone!! Have to do a little "Grandma bragging" - my GD Abby got 7 awards the other night at her school- Outstanding Achievement in Math, Spanish, English, Technology, and Band - Honor Roll for the entire year and Presidential Award for Educational Excellence. I'm so proud of her!!! Pretty and smart, and she is learning to knit. I'm hoping she can come and spend a couple of days when school is out.
> 
> Gotta run - more errands to do! Love, Paula


~~~All great reasons to be VERY proud! Congrats! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

sassafras123 said:


> I'm 22552! Finally figured out how to do this. Joined 5/28/11 .


So many of you were back in the beginning. I am new compared to many of you. 10/05/12. 73864.
I wonder how many we are now?


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> No it is the first Monday of September. My oldest DD was born on Labor Day which I always found amusing.


And you know the TRUE meaning of Labor Day. :thumbup:


----------



## purl2diva

I found my number! 8645. Also checked back and found my first post on the Tea Party was January, 2012 when Dave was the host.


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> My townhouse was 2 stories. And even though there was a connecting wall, we never heard our neighbors. And it was an end unit.
> I never hear my neighbors here in my apartment. So glad because you usually do hear them when you live in an apartment.
> Junek


We had a beautiful townhouse and quite soundproof till you went in the bathroom and opened the medicine cabinet. Almost like you were in their apartment. :shock:


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> I thought you had to drive on the right to be right. although I have always wanted an English car with the steering wheel on the right - just thought it would be neat. ---- sam


I saw one the other day. First time. Wonder if it was here for an auto exhibition. Looked like a pretty fancy car too. Wasn't close enough to tell but thought perhaps a Rolls Royce. Of course he drove it on the R side to avoid accidents but it must be difficult with the steering wheel being set up for driving on the L. Perhaps those who go from Britain to France, etc., can share if it is hard to switch sides with the steering wheel set up for British driving.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Introduce Yourself has a new person today with the number of: 116102.

Oh No...I just went to Home like someone suggested and even with DH home I was listed as one of the top 5 posters in the last 24 hrs. Yikes :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: I'm keeping that a secret from DH. Maybe it wasn't me but another Angora. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:

What does it mean moderators are marked bold? I am not a moderator and my name is bold.


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> Aftere making my morning coffee I sure need it. First cup I tipped the milk in and it dropped in rather than poured. So down the drain and begin again. Lots of coffee grounds floating on top. Fished out and put under the hat water dispenser and walked away. Fortunatelly it ran out of water as I forgot I was only topping up the cup and not filling it from scratch. But I have managed to get it succesfully upstairs. Did wonder whether I should have not risked it! I woke up about 6 meaning I have time to pop in here before heading to the airport in about an hour. Should be senidn out a few emails. But what I don't so now I will need to do Thursday morning before leaving for my proper break. Have doenthe things that must be done before I leave this morning.


OH no I have had days were the coffee just seems to not get made for not turning it on or forgetting to put ground in the filter. Have a safe trip.


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> I saw one the other day. First time. Wonder if it was here for an auto exhibition. Looked like a pretty fancy car too. Wasn't close enough to tell but thought perhaps a Rolls Royce. Of course he drove it on the R side to avoid accidents but it must be difficult with the steering wheel being set up for driving on the L. Perhaps those who go from Britain to France, etc., can share if it is hard to switch sides with the steering wheel set up for British driving.


It is pretty easy to get used to the steering wheel on the opposite side. I had a car that had the steering wheel on the right side. There are several in this area like that.


----------



## pammie1234

Crazy day! Getting ready for the babies to come on Thursday, and now I see why procrastination is so awful! So much to do, so little time!


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> love the coffee cup caren - it's painted on the street - how great is that. -- sam


I know I love it it is amazing the art work these people put out just for it to get washed away in the rain. this one is from some place in the UK. It didn't say where though.


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> Now if I PMed you it would have been to say Hi from me and to ask how he was.


I didn't think you would say anything mean. I have passed on every message from every person that has sent me a PM to tell Dave. Even one's I would have rather not sent, I have also forwarded messages from him to whom ever he asked.


----------



## NanaCaren

pammie1234 said:


> Crazy day! Getting ready for the babies to come on Thursday, and now I see why procrastination is so awful! So much to do, so little time!


Procrastination is a horrible thing were wee ones are concerned.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

We had a pretty good rain last night, left the ground nice and moist. Really grateful for it. Worked in the backyard 4 hrs today, only about 1/3 done with this year's stuff. 

Got a sack of alum cans for a friend, stupid guys (probably) had put cigarettes in a bunch of the cans! Can't they use an ash tray? Suppose not since they had made NO effort to recycle the cans.

The little blue/lavender shawl blocked out pretty nice and once I get the yarn ends finished up, I will post it.
found a funky pattern, Definitely Diagonal Shawl, for the next one. 

Gonna close early, there's a new "Longmire" on A&E and I really like that show. Law & Order with a western twist. And Lou Diamond Phillips isn't bad to look at, either. LOL


----------



## NanaCaren

budasha said:


> Sure looks like you could use a little company to help with the snacks :lol:
> 
> Love the bag.


Company with the snacks is always welcomed.


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> I used to have currants & mulberries when I lived on the farm. If I made a cheesecake I would just go out and get some currants and mulberries and top it with those just freshly washed and it was so good. Miss those. Guess I have room to plant some here. I had regular grape vines and wild grape vines then too along with elderberry and a quince tree. Musn't forget the walnut trees either.


I miss goose berries there were all over where I lived in Canada. I did find a l=place I can order some from though. I need more currant bushes and am working on rooting shoots form my bush. I did have some but they didn't make it through the winter.  My sister said the ones I rooted for her are doing well.


----------



## Sorlenna

Kansas g-ma said:


> Gonna close early, there's a new "Longmire" on A&E and I really like that show. Law & Order with a western twist. And Lou Diamond Phillips isn't bad to look at, either. LOL


That show is filmed in New Mexico, so you're seeing some of our country when you watch it. I think it's further up north from here.


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> I don't sign out. I just come back in without having to remember passwords, etc. Easier that way.


Oh yes it sure is easier, I'd not likely be able to get back on. Remembering passwords has never been my thing.


----------



## NanaCaren

Two years ago today KP was off line from 8:47pm until 4:30am my time the next morning. Was a day of panic for many that had no other way to chat with their friends from here. Was not a s bad if you had already exchanged emails, which some of us had done. 
It was also raining which it is doing right now. 

Two photos from when we got back on line. Sunset from 2nd, June,2012 posted by KateB 
Sunrise 3rd June, 2012 was mine.

With that my eyes need some rest. Sleep well and pleasant dreams to all. Going to let the rain lull me to sleep.


----------



## Spider

What a chatty group you are, and I love it.
Gwen I love your puppy and I do think he will get to be a good size.
And thanks for your pound cake recipe. 
Finally quit raining and the sun came out and the humidity is gone for awhile. So have all the windows open and that is so nice.
Tried growing lavender and it winter killed on me. 
Better get ready to get some sleep.


----------



## Sorlenna

NanaCaren said:


> Two years ago today KP was off line from 8:47pm until 4:30am my time the next morning. Was a day of panic for many that had no other way to chat with their friends from here. Was not a s bad if you had already exchanged emails, which some of us had done.


Yes, it was a bit nerve-wracking! I have a few emails and of course if anyone wants mine, all you need do is send a pm.

Off to bed for me as well, as tomorrow is a work day and it starts early.

Hugs & blessings.


----------



## Ceili

Flockie is great, and misses everyone on here. I just wrote a novel about how wonderful she is, and it disappeared. Happens to me frequently.

I'm trying to be more active here, but we'll see if I can stick to it.


Lurker 2 said:


> Ceili- my sailor brother knew exactly where the Virgin Islands were- he spent quite a bit of time out from Venezuela sailing in the Caribbian I know that IS spelt wrong- Google has not been working for me either- I am blaming a lot on the fact the lap top is overheating badly.
> It has been really great to have you posting again!
> How is Flockie?


----------



## Gweniepooh

Yes it does. I'm working on a tote bag for a belated birthday gift right now. Going very smooth so far.


RookieRetiree said:


> Does that mean that you have all the kinks worked out of the new system?


----------



## Gweniepooh

Well at least for the one in 1979 I do!


Angora1 said:


> And you know the TRUE meaning of Labor Day. :thumbup:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ceili

Well, I had switched it on, I just hadn't plugged it in! After several hours, when I couldn't smell it, I went to check, and it was switched to low, but not cooking. I just happened to glance at the wall socket and saw that nothing was plugged in. Mystery rather embarrassingly solved! Had it for dinner tonight. Quite good, but my knocked-together dinner last night was better - crab stuffed Portobello mushrooms and an artichoke. Yum!


darowil said:


> I have noticed before that things tend to cook better switched on. And as was said in a conversation I had a couple of hours ago Slow Cookers cook slowly so some how I don't think it will be ready in time- well unless you want a very late meal of course.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Doggone it.....time slipped on by me again. I've got to get to bed so I will be more rested tomorrow. Hugs to everyone and prayers for peace, good health, and happiness to all. TTYL


----------



## iamsam

it well could be - I really wasn't sure how they picked the day. when I was still in school we always went back the day after labor day. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Sam, I always thought Labor Day was the first Monday after thevfirst Tuesday.


----------



## iamsam

and that's the best answer I have seen on the subject. we have some postal delivery vans that have right hand drive - I always wished I could buy a used one - very cool. --- sam



martina said:


> You aren't always right when you are on the right, but sometimes you can be.


----------



## iamsam

you can come cook for me anytime ceili. --- sam



Ceili said:


> Well, I had switched it on, I just hadn't plugged it in! After several hours, when I couldn't smell it, I went to check, and it was switched to low, but not cooking. I just happened to glance at the wall socket and saw that nothing was plugged in. Mystery rather embarrassingly solved! Had it for dinner tonight. Quite good, but my knocked-together dinner last night was better - crab stuffed Portobello mushrooms and an artichoke. Yum!


----------



## iamsam

time for me to be in bed also - see you tomorrow. --- sam


----------



## Bonnie7591

Thanks, Gwen


Gweniepooh said:


> Sure.
> 
> Lemon Sour Cream Pound Cake
> 
> 1 1/2 c butter (softened to room temp)
> 3 c sugar
> 6 large/x-large eggs
> 1/4 c milk
> 8 ounces sour cream
> 3 c cake flour (can use plain flour)
> 1/2 tsp baking powder
> 2 tsp lemon extract
> 1 tsp vanilla
> 
> Directions:
> 1. Preheat oven to 325F Spray 10" tube pan with Baker Joy then dust pan with sugar....set aside
> 
> 2. Cream butter. Gradually add sugar, beating well at medium speed. Add eggs one at a time, betting after each addition
> 
> 3. Combine sour cream and milk, stir until smooth
> 
> 4. Combine flour and baking powder
> 
> 5. Add sour cream mixture and flour mixture to the butter mixture alternately. Begin and end wight the flour mixture. Mix just until blended after each addition. Sir in extracts
> 
> 6 Pour batter into prepared pan. Bake for 1 hour and 40-45 minutes or until too pick inserted into center comes out clean.
> 
> 7. Cool in the pan


----------



## pammie1234

Gonna close early, there's a new "Longmire" on A&E and I really like that show. Law & Order with a western twist. And Lou Diamond Phillips isn't bad to look at, either. LOL[/quote]

I like Longmire, too. I agree on Lou Diamond Phillips, but I also think Longmire is pretty hot for an older man!


----------



## Bonnie7591

I went to one of our local greenhouses tonight for a workshop on self-watering planters. It was great! I wish I had this knowledge before I planted my tubs. Very easy & she said they should last more than a week between waterings.you need a large container that will hold water, she suggested empty mineral tubs for cattle, I'm going in search of some of those tomorrow, put 3 or 4 flower pots upight in the bottom, cut a piece of corrugated plastic the size of the tub, cut 2 holes near the middle that you can thread 2 strips of cotton cloth about an inch wide & a foot or more long to act as a wick, you also need a piece of plastic pipe the height of you tub & cut a notch in your plastic big enough for the pipe to go through & stand upright. Drill 2 drain holes in your tub at height of pots in bottom. Next put a piece of landscape fabric in the tub big enough to come up over the top(keeps dirt out of water resirvoir). Poke 2 holes for the wicks to come up, then fill the top with dirt. Pull wicks into dirt. Trim landscape fabric after you have planted your pot. Be careful not to get dirt down your pipe. Run water into pipe until it come out the drain hole.

I can't wait to try this, she said you could use anything that will hold water, even line a container with heavy plastic if you want. Even suggested an old water trough. The possibilities are endless.
Hope I didn't bore anyone.


----------



## Bonnie7591

pammie1234 said:


> Gonna close early, there's a new "Longmire" on A&E and I really like that show. Law & Order with a western twist. And Lou Diamond Phillips isn't bad to look at, either. LOL


I like Longmire, too. I agree on Lou Diamond Phillips, but I also think Longmire is pretty hot for an older man![/quote]

I like that show too, DVRed it, I'll watch it later when DH isn't home if he's home the TV is either on CNN,Smithsonian or History channel. I sure wish we got the same History channel as the US, you get much better programs we've seen this when n vacation.


----------



## PurpleFi

Angora1 said:


> I saw one the other day. First time. Wonder if it was here for an auto exhibition. Looked like a pretty fancy car too. Wasn't close enough to tell but thought perhaps a Rolls Royce. Of course he drove it on the R side to avoid accidents but it must be difficult with the steering wheel being set up for driving on the L. Perhaps those who go from Britain to France, etc., can share if it is hard to switch sides with the steering wheel set up for British driving.


Having just arrived in France we find it easy driving on the 'wrong' side of the road, jst need extra care when overtaking.


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> labor day is 1 September this year - I think it is the first Monday of the month - correct me someone if I am wrong. so that means I will be home the 2nd or 3rd. --- sam


Thanks Sam.
Turns out we have free internet access tonight (albeit slow) so I can spend some time here.
Got put in jail today for handling stolen goods and Vicky illegal possession of drugs. Not good for a doctor. We visited the Old Melbourne Jail and we were given a charge sheet, so no we weren't really playing up. It was interesting to see but took no photos, just thought about it! Wouldn't like to be imprisoned, think I would find myself claustrophobic in these old cells anyway. Turned out the light on us at one point and it was pitch black in a cell that would have on average 8-10 people (these were the holding cells while waiting for the first court appearance. Once imprisioned they had a small cell each and with a bit of natural light and ventilation.


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> labor day is 1 September this year - I think it is the first Monday of the month - correct me someone if I am wrong. so that means I will be home the 2nd or 3rd. --- sam


Thanks Sam.
Turns out we have free internet access tonight (albeit slow) so I can spend some time here.
Got put in jail today for handling stolen goods and Vicky illegal possession of drugs. Not good for a doctor. We visited the Old Melbourne Jail and we were given a charge sheet, so no we weren't really playing up. It was interesting to see but took no photos, just thought about it! Wouldn't like to be imprisoned, think I would find myself claustrophobic in these old cells anyway. Turned out the light on us at one point and it was pitch black in a cell that would have on average 8-10 people (these were the holding cells while waiting for the first court appearance. Once imprisioned they had a small cell each and with a bit of natural light and ventilation.


----------



## KateB

Angora1 said:


> I saw one the other day. First time. Wonder if it was here for an auto exhibition. Looked like a pretty fancy car too. Wasn't close enough to tell but thought perhaps a Rolls Royce. Of course he drove it on the R side to avoid accidents but it must be difficult with the steering wheel being set up for driving on the L. Perhaps those who go from Britain to France, etc., can share if it is hard to switch sides with the steering wheel set up for British driving.


DH has done a lot of driving abroad on the WRONG side (are you listening Sam? :lol: ) and said it is much easier with the steering wheel on the correct side for that country as you are then still in the middle of the road as you drive. I had a try at driving the hire car in a car park (wasn't insured, but wanted to try driving an automatic as I had never done so) when we were in Florida, and while I found the car easy to drive I would have been a danger at junctions as I couldn't figure out which side I needed to get to! Thank goodness you don't have many roundabouts, those I couldn't cope with!


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> Two years ago today KP was off line from 8:47pm until 4:30am my time the next morning. Was a day of panic for many that had no other way to chat with their friends from here. Was not a s bad if you had already exchanged emails, which some of us had done.
> It was also raining which it is doing right now.
> 
> Two photos from when we got back on line. Sunset from 2nd, June,2012 posted by KateB
> Sunrise 3rd June, 2012 was mine.
> 
> With that my eyes need some rest. Sleep well and pleasant dreams to all. Going to let the rain lull me to sleep.


That sure was a terrible day, not knowing why we couldn't get in and realising how few I could contact if it didn't come back. Have many more emails now


----------



## KateB

NanaCaren said:


> Two years ago today KP was off line from 8:47pm until 4:30am my time the next morning. Was a day of panic for many that had no other way to chat with their friends from here. Was not a s bad if you had already exchanged emails, which some of us had done.
> It was also raining which it is doing right now.
> 
> Two photos from when we got back on line. Sunset from 2nd, June,2012 posted by KateB
> Sunrise 3rd June, 2012 was mine.
> 
> With that my eyes need some rest. Sleep well and pleasant dreams to all. Going to let the rain lull me to sleep.


Hard to believe that was two years ago....I was still waiting for my boy to be born and look at him now!


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> DH has done a lot of driving abroad on the WRONG side (are you listening Sam? :lol: ) and said it is much easier with the steering wheel on the correct side for that country as you are then still in the middle of the road as you drive. I had a try at driving the hire car in a car park (wasn't insured, but wanted to try driving an automatic as I had never done so) when we were in Florida, and while I found the car easy to drive I would have been a danger at junctions as I couldn't figure out which side I needed to get to! Thank goodness you don't have many roundabouts, those I couldn't cope with!


I found it easy enough to drive on the wrong side (though only ever with the steering wheel on the appropriate side).
What I struggled with was as a pedestrian-I could never work out where the cars would come from so would stand there thinking why are the cars coming from?


----------



## jheiens

thewren said:


> it well could be - I really wasn't sure how they picked the day. when I was still in school we always went back the day after labor day. --- sam


Just for the record: Labor Day in America is always the first Monday of September.

Federal/State-wide elections are always held on the first Tuesday after the first Monday of November here is the US.

Ohio Joy


----------



## RookieRetiree

That's good to hear....have fun!!



Gweniepooh said:


> Yes it does. I'm working on a tote bag for a belated birthday gift right now. Going very smooth so far.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I like that show also and have to assume that they stay pretty close to the true American Indian culture and reservation life since there are so many consultants on the show. I'm also hooked on "Crisis" and of course "24" of which I've always been a fan. When there's nothing on except the reality TV Shows, then I just turn off the TV.



pammie1234 said:


> Gonna close early, there's a new "Longmire" on A&E and I really like that show. Law & Order with a western twist. And Lou Diamond Phillips isn't bad to look at, either. LOL


I like Longmire, too. I agree on Lou Diamond Phillips, but I also think Longmire is pretty hot for an older man![/quote]


----------



## RookieRetiree

handsome pair!!!


KateB said:


> Hard to believe that was two years ago....I was still waiting for my boy to be born and look at him now!


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> That sure was a terrible day, not knowing why we couldn't get in and realising how few I could contact if it didn't come back. Have many more emails now


Me too! It was a real eye-opener as to how one had come to rely on chat with various people- especially those in the Tea Party. Many chatting acquaintances I now feel to be my friends- even though we may never get the chance to meet up in reality. When I was studying computer science - years ago- we knew the revolution would have major impact on our lives- but we never dreamed of the internet.


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Hard to believe that was two years ago....I was still waiting for my boy to be born and look at him now!


He is such a charmer! Dad looks pretty good too!


----------



## jknappva

RookieRetiree said:


> Sounds perfect....maybe we'll all come be your neighbors.


It would be crowded but everyone would be more than welcome!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Angora1 said:


> We had a beautiful townhouse and quite soundproof till you went in the bathroom and opened the medicine cabinet. Almost like you were in their apartment. :shock:


WOW! What a shock that would be and very surprising!!
Junek


----------



## Spider

Good morning, drinking the first cup of coffee.mthe sun is out, which is a nice way to start the day.
Another day of work in the city, and then after tomorrow's work I will leave for the lake. Found at work yesterday they will be cutting my hours for awhile and that is fine since I have the three days a week at the antique store. Then once it picks up at the store then I should be given the hours back.. Right now I am ok with it, feeling a little stressed about all that is on my plate right now. So I guess things will work out as they should. 
Have to get going will check on after work.


----------



## jknappva

Kansas g-ma said:


> We had a pretty good rain last night, left the ground nice and moist. Really grateful for it. Worked in the backyard 4 hrs today, only about 1/3 done with this year's stuff.
> 
> Got a sack of alum cans for a friend, stupid guys (probably) had put cigarettes in a bunch of the cans! Can't they use an ash tray? Suppose not since they had made NO effort to recycle the cans.
> 
> The little blue/lavender shawl blocked out pretty nice and once I get the yarn ends finished up, I will post it.
> found a funky pattern, Definitely Diagonal Shawl, for the next one.
> 
> Gonna close early, there's a new "Longmire" on A&E and I really like that show. Law & Order with a western twist. And Lou Diamond Phillips isn't bad to look at, either. LOL


I've gotten away from watching it for some reason. Should check it again since so many shows I wouldn't turn the tv on to watch. LDP has always been a favorite and I particularly like his character on the show.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Oh yes it sure is easier, I'd not likely be able to get back on. Remembering passwords has never been my thing.


Mine, either! I finally got a small notebook and wrote mine down.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Two years ago today KP was off line from 8:47pm until 4:30am my time the next morning. Was a day of panic for many that had no other way to chat with their friends from here. Was not a s bad if you had already exchanged emails, which some of us had done.
> It was also raining which it is doing right now.
> 
> Two photos from when we got back on line. Sunset from 2nd, June,2012 posted by KateB
> Sunrise 3rd June, 2012 was mine.
> 
> With that my eyes need some rest. Sleep well and pleasant dreams to all. Going to let the rain lull me to sleep.


Both are lovely!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Bonnie7591 said:


> I like that show too, DVRed it, I'll watch it later when DH isn't home if he's home the TV is either on CNN,Smithsonian or History channel. I sure wish we got the same History channel as the US, you get much better programs we've seen this when n vacation.


 No longer true about History Ch. Well, at least I don't think so. I have no interest in watching people killing alligators, chopping down trees, restoring junk, whether it's cars or otherwise. Or pawn shops or people digging through other people's junk.
So far as I'm concerned those shows have nothing to do with history... but evidently a lot of people enjoy them or they wouldn't be on air.
Sorry, friends. Off my soap box..can't afford another fall! LOL!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

KateB said:


> Hard to believe that was two years ago....I was still waiting for my boy to be born and look at him now!


Luke looks like his dad. He's quite the big boy now! Time goes by too fast!!
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh

Not boring at all! Wish I had this info before doing my little herb pot.


Bonnie7591 said:


> I went to one of our local greenhouses tonight for a workshop on self-watering planters. It was great! I wish I had this knowledge before I planted my tubs. Very easy & she said they should last more than a week between waterings.you need a large container that will hold water, she suggested empty mineral tubs for cattle, I'm going in search of some of those tomorrow, put 3 or 4 flower pots upight in the bottom, cut a piece of corrugated plastic the size of the tub, cut 2 holes near the middle that you can thread 2 strips of cotton cloth about an inch wide & a foot or more long to act as a wick, you also need a piece of plastic pipe the height of you tub & cut a notch in your plastic big enough for the pipe to go through & stand upright. Drill 2 drain holes in your tub at height of pots in bottom. Next put a piece of landscape fabric in the tub big enough to come up over the top(keeps dirt out of water resirvoir). Poke 2 holes for the wicks to come up, then fill the top with dirt. Pull wicks into dirt. Trim landscape fabric after you have planted your pot. Be careful not to get dirt down your pipe. Run water into pipe until it come out the drain hole.
> 
> I can't wait to try this, she said you could use anything that will hold water, even line a container with heavy plastic if you want. Even suggested an old water trough. The possibilities are endless.
> Hope I didn't bore anyone.


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning from Great Bend where it is a mix of sun and clouds, 22c/72f at 09:06. Seth is here and full of energy wanting to go water plants and do some gardening. 

Today's coffee

Healing thoughts for those in need and HUGS for everyone.


----------



## Gweniepooh

BOTH so handsome!


KateB said:


> Hard to believe that was two years ago....I was still waiting for my boy to be born and look at him now!


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is a mix of sun and clouds, 22c/72f at 09:06. Seth is here and full of energy wanting to go water plants and do some gardening.
> 
> Today's coffee
> 
> Healing thoughts for those in need and HUGS for everyone.


I like the che(e)rry good morning!


----------



## NanaCaren

Sorlenna said:


> Yes, it was a bit nerve-wracking! I have a few emails and of course if anyone wants mine, all you need do is send a pm.
> 
> Off to bed for me as well, as tomorrow is a work day and it starts early.
> 
> Hugs & blessings.


It was nerve wracking. when I checked my email that morning I had several from the same person. both of us thought something was odd when we couldn't get onto KP. The rest of the people wondered if it was them as well.


----------



## Grandmapaula

Good morning! Got a call from DD#2 at 6 a.m. - 2 of her kids are sick, so I'm taking care of Lili today. Bob and his golf buddies started at 7:30 this morning to beat the rain we're supposed to get later. I was supposed to go to the grocery store today - I could take Lili with me - but the car seat is in her mother's car about 10 miles from here - guess I'll shop tomorrow! Well, it's supposed to be cooler tomorrow and less humid; I've got the air conditioning on, not because of the temperature, but because the humidity is awful!! Love to all, Paula


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> That sure was a terrible day, not knowing why we couldn't get in and realising how few I could contact if it didn't come back. Have many more emails now


That was my thought too, I have since gotten more emails just incase. The ones I already had emails for most of them have since left KP for one reason or another. I do keep in touch with them.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> I like the che(e)rry good morning!


Well thank you I thought it was perfect for today seems it's over cast with the the chance of rain, rain and more rain. Oh and just for fun and bit of thunder and lightening this after noon and evening. :thumbup: :thumbup: Had some thunder during the night was up for that, Kiwi doesn't like thunder at all, she is a big scary cat. Was supposed to be taking a bunch of teens tot he zoo, not sure it will be happening in the rain.


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> Hard to believe that was two years ago....I was still waiting for my boy to be born and look at him now!


I remember that doesn't seem that long ago. Luke is getting to be so big now and looking more like his daddy.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Me too! It was a real eye-opener as to how one had come to rely on chat with various people- especially those in the Tea Party. Many chatting acquaintances I now feel to be my friends- even though we may never get the chance to meet up in reality. When I was studying computer science - years ago- we knew the revolution would have major impact on our lives- but we never dreamed of the internet.


I still have the letter you wrote and sent via snail mail. You don't realize how many people you consider friends until you can't get in touch with them. There rare so many I consider friends that I know I won't meet n person, it doesn't make them any less a friend.


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> Just got a call this morning that DH's dad passed.
> 
> HUGS for you and yours it is so hard to have to deal with at any time in your life. I remember when my nephews grandma passed he said it was rather inconvenient seems everyone was busy. It sounded harsh at the time but it was so many couldn't make it from so far away.


----------



## Bonnie7591

RookieRetiree said:


> handsome pair!!!


 :thumbup: Re Kates photo


----------



## Cashmeregma

KateB said:


> Hard to believe that was two years ago....I was still waiting for my boy to be born and look at him now!


What a wonderful photo. So glad he is enjoying his plane ride. Isn't it amazing how we can share photos like this world-wide. First they can share with you and then you can share with us. Two very handsome guys for sure and Luke looks so happy. Yes, you can sure tell they are father and son.


----------



## Bonnie7591

jknappva said:


> No longer true about History Ch. Well, at least I don't think so. I have no interest in watching people killing alligators, chopping down trees, restoring junk, whether it's cars or otherwise. Or pawn shops or people digging through other people's junk.
> So far as I'm concerned those shows have nothing to do with history... but evidently a lot of people enjoy them or they wouldn't be on air.
> Sorry, friends. Off my soap box..can't afford another fall! LOL!!
> Junek


Too bad about History channel, it used to be so good. This winter we added Smithsonian, Oasis, EQHD(?) to our package & they have lots of good programming, we especially like Aerial America, Canada, Over the Edge & just recently they have added one for Europe but can't think of the name just now, you get to see beautiful scenery & landmarks.


----------



## Cashmeregma

I hope it didn't sound terrible writing about the busy schedule. The hard thing is the event DH is involved in has been planned for so long and people coming from all over the country and he is in charge, conducting, etc. I told him he is replaceable, believe it or not and he knows that. Just that last few weeks have been free and much of the rest of summer is free. It is this week that so much is happening. DH was in Europe conducting a band there as a guest when his mother died and they had to cancel the concerts and he flew home. He was only there 2 weeks but left in the middle to come home. We will go if they don't make an allowance for out-of-town family. Death waits for no-one and it shows what the important things are. All this busyness means nothing when you get right down to it. It is the people in our lives that count. The funeral may be in Florida as that is where he is living but he does have a family plot in a cemetery in Ohio. I haven't had time to think, just got the call before I wrote this and trying to go through everything in my head of how we can get there, but don't even know get to where now. Just lots to be rearranged but can't rearrange or get flights till we know more. I hope it didn't sound harsh. Perhaps TMI.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Bonnie7591 said:


> I went to one of our local greenhouses tonight for a workshop on self-watering planters. It was great! I wish I had this knowledge before I planted my tubs. Very easy & she said they should last more than a week between waterings.you need a large container that will hold water, she suggested empty mineral tubs for cattle, (quote)
> 
> We can get the mineral tubs free at our local State Ag University (KSU). I don't use them because I'm not sure I could more them when filled. Others love them. Thanks, Bonnie, for the info! Might be able to move one if it wasn't filled all with dirt but had pots or supports in bottom.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> I still have the letter you wrote and sent via snail mail. You don't realize how many people you consider friends until you can't get in touch with them. There rare so many I consider friends that I know I won't meet n person, it doesn't make them any less a friend.


 :thumbup: But there is the KAP!


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just got a call this morning that DH's dad passed.
> 
> HUGS for you and yours it is so hard to have to deal with at any time in your life. I remember when my nephews grandma passed he said it was rather inconvenient seems everyone was busy. It sounded harsh at the time but it was so many couldn't make it from so far away.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Caren.
Click to expand...


----------



## Kansas g-ma

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is a mix of sun and clouds, 22c/72f at 09:06. Seth is here and full of energy wanting to go water plants and do some gardening.
> 
> Today's coffee
> 
> Healing thoughts for those in need and HUGS for everyone.


The coffee cup is almost pretty enough to make me want to drink coffee! Well, almost! And those cherries-- we haven't had any yet at reasonable prices--actually, don't think I've seen them yet.


----------



## Designer1234

Angora1 said:


> DH went down this last summer and did a tape recording with dad about his life so we have a wonderful treasure. This will be included in a book DH is writing. I still miss them so much.


Angora - dear friend -- my Prayers and thoughts are with you. I know that at his age he lived a full life - not that it is much comfort. I know the Prayer warriors will be gathering around you.

I think it is wonderful that your husband is including him in his book. I would so like to meet him -- he sounds like a fantastic, person and he is there for you. Please know we all are thinking about you. Shirley


----------



## Bonnie7591

Angora, so sorry for your loss, I hope the rest of the family will make the arrangements so that you & DH will not have to re arrange your life for this week. That darn Murphy at work again Always hard to accommodate everyone. It's good you had just talked to him & that tape will be treasured by your family. It's hard to lose someone at any any but at 86 he has had a good long life & got to see his children & grandchildren grow up. Take care


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Angora1 said:


> Just got a call this morning that DH's dad passed. .


Angora, my deepest sympathy to your DH and to you. hope things work out for the funeral. Be safe.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Just got a call this morning that DH's dad passed. He had been a minister most of his life but got a doctor's degree in psychology and not only helped others through counseling but had a school and trained counselors. He was 86 and just had a pacemaker put in and sounded the best he had sounded in years. Was excited that he'd had his cataracts removed and his eyesight operated on at the same time and could see so good now. I'm glad the last few weeks of his life had better quality for him. DH is in charge of a special function at the school this week with people coming from all over and the grandchildren are so busy. One starring in a play, another has a concert with a solo, and the other a dance recital. It will be so hard for everyone to get away. Next week there is nothing on the calendar for any of us but don't know that they can take that into consideration. We will be there no matter what. At this point, all we know is that he passed. Don't know exactly when or how or anything but I am hoping that he went in his sleep with no suffering. DH went down this last summer and did a tape recording with dad about his life so we have a wonderful treasure. This will be included in a book DH is writing. It all seems a little un-real right now and DH had to go as he is recording all day and then has to take our DGD for her t-ball photos and a game. She was having a bad asthma attack last night so we will see how that goes. A lovely thing is that last night we just used DH's birthday card from his dad and had a lovely dinner out with it, so we were thinking of him. Just spoke with him on the phone a few days ago too. The funeral may be in Florida or Ohio. So many questions but just have to be patient. Earlier this morning I was just thinking how much I missed all my family and friends that had passed and thinking how life is never the same. I still miss them so much.


Life always has the ability to surprise. My thoughts are with you, Dear. Hugs for you both from me. Glad he was on a high note, and although a sudden death always catches the survivors on the 'hop' , a good thing it seems not to have involved any prolonged agony for your Dad in law.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Kansas g-ma said:


> The coffee cup is almost pretty enough to make me want to drink coffee! Well, almost! And those cherries-- we haven't had any yet at reasonable prices--actually, don't think I've seen them yet.


So true, haven't ever seen one so pretty.

Did you get lots of rain? We got another heavy shower last night, yiu can almost "see" things growing. Have had about 2.5 inches in the last week & a half so if we would ever get some heat things would sure just.

Well, time to get off here, I'm off to Lloyd shopping, have the grandkids for Wed-Thurs so better get this done today.
Have a good day all.


----------



## Designer1234

Good morning everyone! We are doing okay -- we have a lot of different things going on - and hopefully will get some answers in the next month. I have an echocardiogram tomorrow, a cat scan on the l0th, special stress test on the l7th and l8th and wear the holter monitor on July 5- Pat will be finished his tests - lower GI on Friday, and hopefully everything is fine and he won't need any surgery or treatment. I will be glad when it is over and we know what if anything we are both dealing with. 

I am knitting a summer sweater (cardi) for the cool evenings here-- it is in fine sport weight and baby weight yarn it is getting well underway. 

I am thinking of doing the bottom section in the blue in a lacy pattern - I enjoy designing as I go along. I will now start reading and catch up but wanted to let you know I am fine. June thankyou for the wonderful card -- I really appreciate it. Shirley


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Bonnie7591 said:


> So true, haven't ever seen one so pretty.
> 
> Did you get lots of rain? We got another heavy shower last night, yiu can almost "see" things growing. Have had about 2.5 inches in the last week & a half so if we would ever get some heat things would sure just.
> 
> Well, time to get off here, I'm off to Lloyd shopping, have the grandkids for Wed-Thurs so better get this done today.
> Have a good day all.


We got the good rain a couple nights ago-- they had been saying more later this week but it was "occasional" or similar so probably means we won't get much. And not sure how much we got the other night-- haven't been to the Sr Center to hear and haven't gotten my rain gauge set out yet. Yes, things are really perking up here.


----------



## RookieRetiree

My deepest sympathies and hugs to you and your DH.



Angora1 said:


> Just got a call this morning that DH's dad passed. He had been a minister most of his life but got a doctor's degree in psychology and not only helped others through counseling but had a school and trained counselors. He was 86 and just had a pacemaker put in and sounded the best he had sounded in years. Was excited that he'd had his cataracts removed and his eyesight operated on at the same time and could see so good now. I'm glad the last few weeks of his life had better quality for him. DH is in charge of a special function at the school this week with people coming from all over and the grandchildren are so busy. One starring in a play, another has a concert with a solo, and the other a dance recital. It will be so hard for everyone to get away. Next week there is nothing on the calendar for any of us but don't know that they can take that into consideration. We will be there no matter what. At this point, all we know is that he passed. Don't know exactly when or how or anything but I am hoping that he went in his sleep with no suffering. DH went down this last summer and did a tape recording with dad about his life so we have a wonderful treasure. This will be included in a book DH is writing. It all seems a little un-real right now and DH had to go as he is recording all day and then has to take our DGD for her t-ball photos and a game. She was having a bad asthma attack last night so we will see how that goes. A lovely thing is that last night we just used DH's birthday card from his dad and had a lovely dinner out with it, so we were thinking of him. Just spoke with him on the phone a few days ago too. The funeral may be in Florida or Ohio. So many questions but just have to be patient. Earlier this morning I was just thinking how much I missed all my family and friends that had passed and thinking how life is never the same. I still miss them so much.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Designer1234 said:


> I am knitting a summer sweater (cardi) for the cool evenings here-- it is in fine sport weight and baby weight yarn it is getting well underway.
> 
> I am thinking of doing the bottom section in the blue in a lacy pattern - I enjoy designing as I go along. I will now start reading and catch up but wanted to let you know I am fine. June thankyou for the wonderful card -- I really appreciate it. Shirley


Nice color selection-- oh, yes, think the bottom in blue and lacy would be NICE.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Designer1234 said:


> Angora - dear friend -- my Prayers and thoughts are with you. I know that at his age he lived a full life - not that it is much comfort. I know the Prayer warriors will be gathering around you.
> 
> I think it is wonderful that your husband is including him in his book. I would so like to meet him -- he sounds like a fantastic, person and he is there for you. Please know we all are thinking about you. Shirley


Thank you so much. It means a lot. I'm so glad Bill was able to do that with his dad. Things we knew and things we didn't. Details before Bill was even born. It will be wonderful to listen to. Difficult, but wonderful. We just told him we loved him. We called him often especially since he was so far away.


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> My deepest sympathies and hugs to you and your DH.


Thanks Rookie. I probably shouldn't have been thinking in my post about all the things we needed to do with schedules. It was just so close after the call that I wrote this and was figuring things out in my post. Hugs to all and thank you so much for your hugs and sympathy.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Me too! It was a real eye-opener as to how one had come to rely on chat with various people- especially those in the Tea Party. Many chatting acquaintances I now feel to be my friends- even though we may never get the chance to meet up in reality. When I was studying computer science - years ago- we knew the revolution would have major impact on our lives- but we never dreamed of the internet.


And remember that everyone thought things would come to a crashing halt on Dec. 31, 1999!! All that to-do over nothing.
Junek


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you, the coffee set was a gift last year. I have another one that is similar.
> Glad you didn't get the hail. After midnight might be a while before he gets up. It is proving to be nice here today some garden work is going to be off and on all day, until the mosquitoes come out. I do have to take Michael to get his hair cut today. That is my break this afternoon.
> Enjoy your time outside in the garden.


Saturday we didn't do too much, went and got a couple bags of top soil and some cactus succulent mix, then it rained so we relaxed the rest of the afternoon and evening. Then Sunday we had just gotten all the roses planted in the front and the veggies planted in the back garden when the heavens opened and it poured, a couple little hail stones came down but not enough to worry about. David had to work at the shop yesterday, and Marla and I worked in her yard, I got her 3 roses planted and all her veggies, I wonder why I'm tired. lol But it feels good to have that part all done, now I just have to keep it all watered and stuff. I'll take some pictures later today. 
David had to take a load to Denver today, then tomorrow he's working in the shop again, and then I think he's going to Ohio or someplace on Thursday. A week from today I am flying to and back from San Antonio to pick up Carly, will be a very long day since I'm doing it all in one day, what was I thinking? lol
Well, I have 46 pages to read to get caught up, so I'd better get started. 
Hope you had a great weekend.


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is a mix of sun and clouds, 22c/72f at 09:06. Seth is here and full of energy wanting to go water plants and do some gardening.
> 
> Today's coffee
> 
> Healing thoughts for those in need and HUGS for everyone.


Good morning, Caren. Thanks for the coffee from such a lovely cup. And who doesn't like cherries in any form!!?
And hi to Seth!!
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bonnie7591 said:


> Angora, so sorry for your loss, I hope the rest of the family will make the arrangements so that you & DH will not have to re arrange your life for this week. That darn Murphy at work again Always hard to accommodate everyone. It's good you had just talked to him & that tape will be treasured by your family. It's hard to lose someone at any any but at 86 he has had a good long life & got to see his children & grandchildren grow up. Take care


Thank you Bonnie. We will be there no matter what as soon as we know how to plan. Just digesting the feelings.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Kansas g-ma said:


> Angora, my deepest sympathy to your DH and to you. hope things work out for the funeral. Be safe.


Thank you Kansasg-ma.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> And remember that everyone thought things would come to a crashing halt on Dec. 31, 1999!! All that to-do over nothing.
> Junek


I still have a few bits and pieces from that Millennium Bug scare- BUT it was a good thing the predictions were doomsday prophesies, they went through it at the turn of the Millennium 900 to 1000- all thought that would be the return of Christ- but look at what the Church proceeded to do- with Witch dunkings and other Medieval Horrors- I attended a Law lecture once about Medieval Law punishments and the appalling conundrums and logical impossibilities they set up. At least WE won't be around for the next Millennium scare!


----------



## jknappva

The funeral may be in Florida or Ohio. So many questions but just have to be patient. Earlier this morning I was just thinking how much I missed all my family and friends that had passed and thinking how life is never the same. I still miss them so much.[/quote]

You and your DH have my deepest sympathy. And, of course, the rest of the family. I hope he had a peaceful passing, too.
I will keep all of you in my prayers for comfort at such a sad time.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Life always has the ability to surprise. My thoughts are with you, Dear. Hugs for you both from me. Glad he was on a high note, and although a sudden death always catches the survivors on the 'hop' , a good thing it seems not to have involved any prolonged agony for your Dad in law.


You always have the right thing to say. Yes, he died on a good note. Although I am crying that makes me so happy. He felt the best he's felt in a very long time. He still had all his mental faculties and was sharper than most young people. Still in the middle of writing books for publication. Although I don't know anything, I am thinking that he may have died in his sleep and that would be just going home to be with the Lord with no pain.


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> The funeral may be in Florida or Ohio. So many questions but just have to be patient. Earlier this morning I was just thinking how much I missed all my family and friends that had passed and thinking how life is never the same. I still miss them so much.


You and your DH have my deepest sympathy. And, of course, the rest of the family. I hope he had a peaceful passing, too.
I will keep all of you in my prayers for comfort at such a sad time.
Hugs,
Junek[/quote]

Thank you June. That is my wish too.


----------



## Sorlenna

My sincerest condolences to you and DH, Angora--it is never easy, but a wonderful gift indeed that DH has the record from his dad. Hugs to both of you.


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> Good morning everyone! We are doing okay -- we have a lot of different things going on - and hopefully will get some answers in the next month. I have an echocardiogram tomorrow, a cat scan on the l0th, special stress test on the l7th and l8th and wear the holter monitor on July 5- Pat will be finished his tests - lower GI on Friday, and hopefully everything is fine and he won't need any surgery or treatment. I will be glad when it is over and we know what if anything we are both dealing with.
> 
> I am knitting a summer sweater (cardi) for the cool evenings here-- it is in fine sport weight and baby weight yarn it is getting well underway.
> 
> I am thinking of doing the bottom section in the blue in a lacy pattern - I enjoy designing as I go along. I will now start reading and catch up but wanted to let you know I am fine. June thankyou for the wonderful card -- I really appreciate it. Shirley


I felt that I really wanted to send you one even though we always see each other online.
I've been thinking of you and Pat and, as I've said, keeping you in my daily prayers.
I've scheduled an EKG with my dr. tomorrow morning. Not because I'm having chest pains. But mostly because of pain in my left arm that I'm not sure is caused by the arthritic shoulder, being so out of breath, and just more tired than usual. As I told his nurse when I scheduled the appt. since I'm pushing 80 years and haven't had an EKG in almost 5 years, I don't want to wait and have something take me by surprise.
Another lovely sweater. I've started a pink one in sport weight yarn but have had to leave it since the shoulder is acting up. And I sure miss my knitting!! I'm anxious to get back to it! I was considering using the Old Shale stitch since I love it so much but I haven't finished the ribbing yet so I'm still undecided. I'm knitting it one piece from bottom up. I get tired of plain knitting. And thought I'd try something different.
Hugs to you and Pat,
June


----------



## Poledra65

Angora1 said:


> Just got a call this morning that DH's dad passed. He had been a minister most of his life but got a doctor's degree in psychology and not only helped others through counseling but had a school and trained counselors. He was 86 and just had a pacemaker put in and sounded the best he had sounded in years. Was excited that he'd had his cataracts removed and his eyesight operated on at the same time and could see so good now. I'm glad the last few weeks of his life had better quality for him. DH is in charge of a special function at the school this week with people coming from all over and the grandchildren are so busy. One starring in a play, another has a concert with a solo, and the other a dance recital. It will be so hard for everyone to get away. Next week there is nothing on the calendar for any of us but don't know that they can take that into consideration. We will be there no matter what. At this point, all we know is that he passed. Don't know exactly when or how or anything but I am hoping that he went in his sleep with no suffering. DH went down this last summer and did a tape recording with dad about his life so we have a wonderful treasure. This will be included in a book DH is writing. It all seems a little un-real right now and DH had to go as he is recording all day and then has to take our DGD for her t-ball photos and a game. She was having a bad asthma attack last night so we will see how that goes. A lovely thing is that last night we just used DH's birthday card from his dad and had a lovely dinner out with it, so we were thinking of him. Just spoke with him on the phone a few days ago too. The funeral may be in Florida or Ohio. So many questions but just have to be patient. Earlier this morning I was just thinking how much I missed all my family and friends that had passed and thinking how life is never the same. I still miss them so much.


Deepest sympathies to you and DH on the loss of his father. 
You are right, life is never the same after we lose anyone. Hugs


----------



## Railyn

Four kittens just showed up on our patio. My guess is they are about 8 weeks old. I want a kitten so badly so guess I will have to start feeding these. We don't feed stray cats as we have so many other critters and bugs here that we don't need to encourage them. I think I will go to WalMart and get a bag of cat food. It is in our lease that we have no pets so I can't claim them but I can still enjoy them.


----------



## Lurker 2

Railyn said:


> Four kittens just showed up on our patio. My guess is they are about 8 weeks old. I want a kitten so badly so guess I will have to start feeding these. We don't feed stray cats as we have so many other critters and bugs here that we don't need to encourage them. I think I will go to WalMart and get a bag of cat food. It is in our lease that we have no pets so I can't claim them but I can still enjoy them.


Sounds like they want to be part of your family- I have had mixed experiences with adopting kittens- one of my best cats was a stray kitten- one that Fale found and brought in to the house for me- she was tortoise shell (Thistle) and produced Spook and Spectre pure black on All Hallows E'en.


----------



## jknappva

Railyn said:


> Four kittens just showed up on our patio. My guess is they are about 8 weeks old. I want a kitten so badly so guess I will have to start feeding these. We don't feed stray cats as we have so many other critters and bugs here that we don't need to encourage them. I think I will go to WalMart and get a bag of cat food. It is in our lease that we have no pets so I can't claim them but I can still enjoy them.


Go for it!!! Hope you and Ray are still doing well!
junek


----------



## Sandy

KateB said:


> Hard to believe that was two years ago....I was still waiting for my boy to be born and look at him now!


I can't believe how grown up our boy is now! Great photo! I love his smile so much.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Just got a lovely call from Mama Julie. So sweet. I am on my way out the door now for a dentist appointment. Just want to thank you all for letting me think out loud while trying to figure things out.


----------



## Sandy

My deepest sympathies to you and your DH Angora. with that I'll sign off for a while as I am caught up and it is time to go out for safety patrol.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: But there is the KAP!


Yes there is and I'm glad it is here. :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> Thanks Caren.


You are most welcome.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Yes there is and I'm glad it is here. :thumbup:


And hopefully those of us congregating in Goulburn at the same time WILL be able to skype you all- and not this time from Heidi's bathroom!


----------



## sassafras123

Daralene, my deepest sympathy for you and DH. Thank you for trusting us with your thinking out loud and trying to adjust to news.
Oh my goodness what a handsome happy boy. Dad is a looker too.
Enjoy your kittens. I would love a kitten too. But I'm afraid Maya would chase and hurt it if it ran. She chases bunnies and stray cats.


----------



## NanaCaren

Kansas g-ma said:


> The coffee cup is almost pretty enough to make me want to drink coffee! Well, almost! And those cherries-- we haven't had any yet at reasonable prices--actually, don't think I've seen them yet.


I would drink tea in it more often than coffee. Haven't seen really good cherries here yet.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Saturday we didn't do too much, went and got a couple bags of top soil and some cactus succulent mix, then it rained so we relaxed the rest of the afternoon and evening. Then Sunday we had just gotten all the roses planted in the front and the veggies planted in the back garden when the heavens opened and it poured, a couple little hail stones came down but not enough to worry about. David had to work at the shop yesterday, and Marla and I worked in her yard, I got her 3 roses planted and all her veggies, I wonder why I'm tired. lol But it feels good to have that part all done, now I just have to keep it all watered and stuff. I'll take some pictures later today.
> David had to take a load to Denver today, then tomorrow he's working in the shop again, and then I think he's going to Ohio or someplace on Thursday. A week from today I am flying to and back from San Antonio to pick up Carly, will be a very long day since I'm doing it all in one day, what was I thinking? lol
> Well, I have 46 pages to read to get caught up, so I'd better get started.
> Hope you had a great weekend.


Sounds like a busy day. Lots of rain here today so the teens that were going to the zoo are going to the mall. :roll: I get to play taxi not too bad seems I can't work in the garden. Working at the shop isn't too bad either means he will be home at night. I bet you are getting excited for Carly to there and will have a fabulous time. The week end was nice got to visit with my sis and two of her grand babies. Have only seen them a couple times. Also got to visit with one of my twin nephews, the grand babies dad. Was nice as well, he is going to seed about coming over again with the wife and do some clean up of the broken branches and trees that have yet to be cleaned up.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Sounds like a busy day. Lots of rain here today so the teens that were going to the zoo are going to the mall. :roll: I get to play taxi not too bad seems I can't work in the garden. Working at the shop isn't too bad either means he will be home at night. I bet you are getting excited for Carly to there and will have a fabulous time. The week end was nice got to visit with my sis and two of her grand babies. Have only seen them a couple times. Also got to visit with one of my twin nephews, the grand babies dad. Was nice as well, he is going to seed about coming over again with the wife and do some clean up of the broken branches and trees that have yet to be cleaned up.


The delights of having an acreage!


----------



## Poledra65

Well, I didn't get to read and get caught up, so I think I'll just start reading back to front. lol
I did get the trash out and the front and back yards mowed and everything watered, and a shower taken and breakfast eaten since I was on just a bit ago. 
Now I need a nap. lol Not really, besides have knit group at 2pm.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> The delights of having an acreage!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Railyn said:


> Four kittens just showed up on our patio. My guess is they are about 8 weeks old. I want a kitten so badly so guess I will have to start feeding these. We don't feed stray cats as we have so many other critters and bugs here that we don't need to encourage them. I think I will go to WalMart and get a bag of cat food. It is in our lease that we have no pets so I can't claim them but I can still enjoy them.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: 
After all, you can't let the poor things go hungry.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> And hopefully those of us congregating in Goulburn at the same time WILL be able to skype you all- and not this time from Heidi's bathroom!


LOLOL! But it was such a nice big bathroom Julie.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Sounds like a busy day. Lots of rain here today so the teens that were going to the zoo are going to the mall. :roll: I get to play taxi not too bad seems I can't work in the garden. Working at the shop isn't too bad either means he will be home at night. I bet you are getting excited for Carly to there and will have a fabulous time. The week end was nice got to visit with my sis and two of her grand babies. Have only seen them a couple times. Also got to visit with one of my twin nephews, the grand babies dad. Was nice as well, he is going to seed about coming over again with the wife and do some clean up of the broken branches and trees that have yet to be cleaned up.


Yes, he came home last night and grilled steaks for us all over at Marlas, it was sooooo good.  
He'll be home tonight and probably most of tomorrow, but may be heading out on Thursday or Friday, that will suck, it's nice to have him home on the weekends. Oh well, I'm just glad he's employed and the bosses love him. 
I'm excited to go get Carly, should be a fun but long day. 
How wonderful to spend time with your family, it will be nice if he comes over with his wife, it's always nice to spend time and catch up with family, especially if you don't get to see them often. 
Don't forget the sunscreen when you are out in the yard, I did my face but forgot to spray my arms and I'm burnt on my shoulders, it doesn't hurt, but don't need to encourage melanomas. 
Have fun running Nanas Taxi Service. lol At least it won't be boring.


----------



## Poledra65

Designer1234 said:


> Good morning everyone! We are doing okay -- we have a lot of different things going on - and hopefully will get some answers in the next month. I have an echocardiogram tomorrow, a cat scan on the l0th, special stress test on the l7th and l8th and wear the holter monitor on July 5- Pat will be finished his tests - lower GI on Friday, and hopefully everything is fine and he won't need any surgery or treatment. I will be glad when it is over and we know what if anything we are both dealing with.
> 
> I am knitting a summer sweater (cardi) for the cool evenings here-- it is in fine sport weight and baby weight yarn it is getting well underway.
> 
> I am thinking of doing the bottom section in the blue in a lacy pattern - I enjoy designing as I go along. I will now start reading and catch up but wanted to let you know I am fine. June thankyou for the wonderful card -- I really appreciate it. Shirley


Oh how pretty, can't wait to see it when you are finished. 
Wonderful that Pat will be done with all his testing, hoping that he gets an all clear. It will be easier once they start your test I think, but breath and relax. 
Hugs.


----------



## purl2diva

Angora,

My sympathy to you, DH and family. Those calls that come out of the blue take your breath away. I hope that the plans for the funeral can be worked out to everyone's satisfaction.

Hugs and prayers.


----------



## flyty1n

Designer1234 said:


> Good morning everyone! We are doing okay -- we have a lot of different things going on - and hopefully will get some answers in the next month. I have an echocardiogram tomorrow, a cat scan on the l0th, special stress test on the l7th and l8th and wear the holter monitor on July 5- Pat will be finished his tests - lower GI on Friday, and hopefully everything is fine and he won't need any surgery or treatment. I will be glad when it is over and we know what if anything we are both dealing with.
> 
> Shirley


Thoughts and prayers with you all this week...and next and forever as well. Here's hoping your echo will let you know that there is nothing wrong with your heart, that you simply have a normal autonomic response.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> LOLOL! But it was such a nice big bathroom Julie.


 :thumbup: did not actually get to see it because it was Sunday- and I think we had Church earlier in the day at that time!


----------



## iamsam

while you are drinking your morning coffee or tea - check this out. --- sam

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/06/02/famous-coffee-drinkers_n_5358495.html?ir=Taste&utm_campaign=060314&utm_medium=email&utm_source=Alert-taste&utm_content=Title


----------



## martina

Angora, I am so sorry for your loss. I will have you in my prayers.


----------



## cmaliza

Angora1 said:


> How lovely that they will plan something when you are up to it. Lifetime friends are so special. I have moved so much that I know only one friend from childhood and she lives in Muskoga, Canada. Think I'm spelling that wrong, but we knew each other in first grade and she has kept in touch all these years.


~~~Treasure that! :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

Angora1 said:


> Hmmmmm and what is a wooly bugger?


~~~Wooly bears are caterpilars.....wonder if they are the same? Vermilion Ohio has a Wolly Bear festival every fall.


----------



## cmaliza

martina said:


> Guess what, Sam.? That is exactly what we want!


~~~~DITTO! Absolutely!!!


----------



## KatyNora

Angora1 said:


> Just got a call this morning that DH's dad passed. He had been a minister most of his life but got a doctor's degree in psychology and not only helped others through counseling but had a school and trained counselors. He was 86 and just had a pacemaker put in and sounded the best he had sounded in years. Was excited that he'd had his cataracts removed and his eyesight operated on at the same time and could see so good now. I'm glad the last few weeks of his life had better quality for him.


Please accept my condolences to your DH and you. It sounds like DH's dad was a man worth knowing.


----------



## cmaliza

tami_ohio said:


> Bonnie, go to one of the home improvement stores. I bought some of the electronic mouse chasers that plug into an outlet. We got them at Mennard's and paid around $25 for a package of 5. I had read a bunch of reviews, and there were some that said they don't work. Well, I am here to tell you that they do! We have used them for the last 4 years and not had any mice in the motor home!! No sign of them whatsoever! Of course, you do have to leave the camper plugged in all winter for them to work. DH puts the batteries on the motor home on a light timer somehow, so it cycles the batteries and the electric inside, and the batteries don't overheat, as long as you keep track of the water levels as part of your normal maintainence (yes I know that isn't spelled correctly, but can't spell tonight!).
> 
> Tami


Tami....do you have a brand name of the chasers that DO work? We have mice problems at the cottage....and really wnt to chase them away. We just bought some, but don't really know if they work or not, yet.


----------



## cmaliza

oops...a Gwennie.....


----------



## cmaliza

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just got a birthday card from a friend I have had since grade 2, we still correspond, even though we have only seen each other 5 or 6 times in the last 44 years.


~~~Nice! :thumbup: :thumbup: Happy Birthday! :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

sugarsugar said:


> Ok, you only have to ask or hint. LOL. I havent taken any lately but DD took this one yesterday and yes DD has RED hair now.


~~~~mmmmmmm :thumbup: :thumbup: lovely!


----------



## Lurker 2

Very interesting to read this, *Angora*


----------



## sassafras123

Daralene, what a compassionate and interesting man. Thank you for the short bio.


----------



## sassafras123

Kaye, have a wonderful time with Carly.


----------



## machriste

Angora1 said:


> Thanks Rookie. I probably shouldn't have been thinking in my post about all the things we needed to do with schedules. It was just so close after the call that I wrote this and was figuring things out in my post. Hugs to all and thank you so much for your hugs and sympathy.


No apologies needed; what better place to to be "figuring things out."
You know your friends here are mighty good listeners. Hugs and sympathy to you and your husband.


----------



## flyty1n

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Wooly bears are caterpilars.....wonder if they are the same? Vermilion Ohio has a Wolly Bear festival every fall.


Woolly buggers are a fishing fly, tied in many colors, used to imitate leeches. You can see how to tie one here:


----------



## nittergma

As usual I am behind because I didn't check in for a while. I has been quite hot and humid her.We had a shower in the night and we've had periods of clouds and sun all day. It's fine with me if I don't do much! I have to go for now and do other things will be back later. nittergma


----------



## Cashmeregma

Have just found out that the schedule will work for DH & DS without having to cancel their events. They will play a duet at the service. That means so much to me.

Thank you to all of you for your kind and loving thoughts, for the PM's and the phone call. 

I got a call from DH's aunt and she is beside herself. She is the last one now and was just so sad. I was able to talk with her for a while. I think it did her good to have someone to talk with and I was glad she told me her sons will be coming over to be with her. She also has the most wonderful husband. Sadly, he had a stroke and wasn't treated on time and left legally blind. Sometimes life isn't very kind. I don't think they will be able to go to Florida but there may be a memorial service in Ohio where they live.


----------



## KateB

Angora - So sorry for your loss. My condolences to DH and to you.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Thank you Sorlenna. Yes, it is wonderful that DH tape-recorded dad talking about his life. When I told dad's sister this she wanted to hear it, so we will see what we can do. A real treasure. Dad was writing a book about his life but I have no idea how far he got.

Thank you Kaye. We do make a difference in the world and we do count. I know that by those I have lost and life has never been the same. We touch other's lives as evidenced on here. You have all touched my life so many times and especially today.

Sandy, thank you so much. Hope Safety Patrol went well.

Sassafras, thank you and thanks for understanding about all the planning I was doing. I got the call and after DH left the first thing I did was come to all of you.

Purl2Diva, thank you and it is all working out so that DH doesn't have to cancel. With people flying in from all over, it would be hard to just let them all down. It has all worked out.

Martina, thank you for your wishes and I appreciate your prayers.

KatyNora, thank you for your condolences. Yes, he was a man worth knowing. Life had quite scarred him since his mother died when he was born and he believes his father blamed him, with evidence. He turned his scars into a way of helping others.

Machriste, thank you and all hugs are appreciated, including your kind understanding.

Kate, thank you so much. Really appreciate your condolences.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Very interesting to read this, *Angora*


It doesn't mention how dad's mother died when he was born. His dad blamed him for it. Left dad quite hurt and scarred. Also, DH was raised by his grandmother and aunts until he was two because they were afraid for his and his mother's life with her depression. His grandma was his real grandmother's sister. Rather confusing. Dad overcame all these things. DH's mother did too. They used their suffering to understand and help others.


----------



## Cashmeregma

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, what a compassionate and interesting man. Thank you for the short bio.


Glad you liked it. Was nice for me to read it, even if I knew all of it. Made me feel somehow closer to him.


----------



## iamsam

I would not do well locked up either - hate small spaces. --- sam



darowil said:


> Thanks Sam.
> Turns out we have free internet access tonight (albeit slow) so I can spend some time here.
> Got put in jail today for handling stolen goods and Vicky illegal possession of drugs. Not good for a doctor. We visited the Old Melbourne Jail and we were given a charge sheet, so no we weren't really playing up. It was interesting to see but took no photos, just thought about it! Wouldn't like to be imprisoned, think I would find myself claustrophobic in these old cells anyway. Turned out the light on us at one point and it was pitch black in a cell that would have on average 8-10 people (these were the holding cells while waiting for the first court appearance. Once imprisioned they had a small cell each and with a bit of natural light and ventilation.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> It doesn't mention how dad's mother died when he was born. His dad blamed him for it. Left dad quite hurt and scarred. Also, DH was raised by his grandmother and aunts until he was two because they were afraid for his and his mother's life with her depression. His grandma was his real grandmother's sister. Rather confusing. Dad overcame all these things. DH's mother did too. They used their suffering to understand and help others.


Which was all very worthy of them!


----------



## iamsam

I've seem pictures of traffic at roundabouts in the uk - I think I would just get out of the car and run - I would never be about to get all the way around without hitting someone. seattle has traffic circles to slow the traffic on the streets - I dd hear they were going to put in a few round abouts also. I suppose when you are used to driving on the right side of the road for your country it wouldn't be so bad.

do you drive a standard transmission at home? are there not may automatic transmissions sold in the uk? --- sam



KateB said:


> DH has done a lot of driving abroad on the WRONG side (are you listening Sam? :lol: ) and said it is much easier with the steering wheel on the correct side for that country as you are then still in the middle of the road as you drive. I had a try at driving the hire car in a car park (wasn't insured, but wanted to try driving an automatic as I had never done so) when we were in Florida, and while I found the car easy to drive I would have been a danger at junctions as I couldn't figure out which side I needed to get to! Thank goodness you don't have many roundabouts, those I couldn't cope with!


----------



## purl2diva

Angora,

What a life well lived by your DFIL. His search for knowledge that would help others is truly outstanding as well as the fact that he never stopped learning or reaching out to others. How proud your family must be of him.

I love the fact that your D H was able to record his story. What a legacy for all of you.


----------



## iamsam

isn't Longmire a zane grey creation? --- sam

NOTE I was wrong - TV show is based on the Walt Longmire Mystery novels by best-selling author Craig Johnson



RookieRetiree said:


> I like that show also and have to assume that they stay pretty close to the true American Indian culture and reservation life since there are so many consultants on the show. I'm also hooked on "Crisis" and of course "24" of which I've always been a fan. When there's nothing on except the reality TV Shows, then I just turn off the TV.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> The delights of having an acreage!


Yes I guess we could call it delights. :-D It would take a lot to get me to trade it for something else.


----------



## cmaliza

[quote=agnescr.
Some flowers that have started blooming...all late this year.

~~~Irises are my FAVORITE! Thanks for the photo.
I missed what happened to your hand/finger. Glad it is healing! Sending speed-up vibes for healing! For Colin, too.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I didn't get to read and get caught up, so I think I'll just start reading back to front. lol
> I did get the trash out and the front and back yards mowed and everything watered, and a shower taken and breakfast eaten since I was on just a bit ago.
> Now I need a nap. lol Not really, besides have knit group at 2pm.


I'll take your nap what I thought was a pretty simple day turned into being in town all day again, I left the teens there and ail go back for the m later on. I did find mosquito plants that I am going to plant around the gardens. They are wonderful and smell of citronella.   Needless to say I got zero done today.


----------



## iamsam

ron - my computer man got tired of my always forgetting my passwords - calling him to see if he remembered - I now have a little black book with passwords all written down - it has saved my butt on more than one occasion. --- sam



jknappva said:


> Mine, either! I finally got a small notebook and wrote mine down.
> Junek


----------



## iamsam

I am so sorry daralene - healing energy to you and dh - this won't be an easy time - just be sure to get your rest. it sounds as though he had a good life and will no doubt be remembered by all the people he helped. --- sam



Angora1 said:


> Just got a call this morning that DH's dad passed. He had been a minister most of his life but got a doctor's degree in psychology and not only helped others through counseling but had a school and trained counselors. He was 86 and just had a pacemaker put in and sounded the best he had sounded in years. Was excited that he'd had his cataracts removed and his eyesight operated on at the same time and could see so good now. I'm glad the last few weeks of his life had better quality for him. DH is in charge of a special function at the school this week with people coming from all over and the grandchildren are so busy. One starring in a play, another has a concert with a solo, and the other a dance recital. It will be so hard for everyone to get away. Next week there is nothing on the calendar for any of us but don't know that they can take that into consideration. We will be there no matter what. At this point, all we know is that he passed. Don't know exactly when or how or anything but I am hoping that he went in his sleep with no suffering. DH went down this last summer and did a tape recording with dad about his life so we have a wonderful treasure. This will be included in a book DH is writing. It all seems a little un-real right now and DH had to go as he is recording all day and then has to take our DGD for her t-ball photos and a game. She was having a bad asthma attack last night so we will see how that goes. A lovely thing is that last night we just used DH's birthday card from his dad and had a lovely dinner out with it, so we were thinking of him. Just spoke with him on the phone a few days ago too. The funeral may be in Florida or Ohio. So many questions but just have to be patient. Earlier this morning I was just thinking how much I missed all my family and friends that had passed and thinking how life is never the same. I still miss them so much.


----------



## cmaliza

Designer1234 said:


> I just went back and read the first three tea parties. I didn't realize how many of you were here at the very beginning. Time flies by.
> 
> ~~~And there are some who have drifted off. I often wonder about Maryanne (from Florida, who was moving to the Chicago area). We met for lunch once, but we lost contact. I often wonder about her. Does anyone know about her?


----------



## cmaliza

Angora1 said:


> Darowil...
> 
> I'm still reading it so will post others as I see them. I see there were no recipes beginning the first KTP. :shock: Only 19 pages long.


~~~My my my...how things have changed! We can do 19 pages in a few hours now!:lol: :lol:


----------



## iamsam

it's a confusing time daralene with a lot of unknowns so it is bound to be confusing - i'm surprised that you are as clear headed as you are - I would probably just be sitting doing nothing trying to get ahold of myself. the week is almost half over - maybe they could postpone until early next week - it is know to happen. --- sam



Angora1 said:


> I hope it didn't sound terrible writing about the busy schedule. The hard thing is the event DH is involved in has been planned for so long and people coming from all over the country and he is in charge, conducting, etc. I told him he is replaceable, believe it or not and he knows that. Just that last few weeks have been free and much of the rest of summer is free. It is this week that so much is happening. DH was in Europe conducting a band there as a guest when his mother died and they had to cancel the concerts and he flew home. He was only there 2 weeks but left in the middle to come home. We will go if they don't make an allowance for out-of-town family. Death waits for no-one and it shows what the important things are. All this busyness means nothing when you get right down to it. It is the people in our lives that count. The funeral may be in Florida as that is where he is living but he does have a family plot in a cemetery in Ohio. I haven't had time to think, just got the call before I wrote this and trying to go through everything in my head of how we can get there, but don't even know get to where now. Just lots to be rearranged but can't rearrange or get flights till we know more. I hope it didn't sound harsh. Perhaps TMI.


----------



## cmaliza

darowil said:


> What amazing work into the mermaid -only to have her go with high tide.


~~~Isn't that where mermaids are supposed to live?


----------



## jknappva

The work of Dr. Dobbins has been published in over 50 books, articles and other media in the United States as well as several foreign countries. He has lectured at universities and led hundreds of seminars and has also served on numerous non-profit boards. In September 2009 THE INSTITUTE OF RICHARD D. DOBBINS INSTITUTE OF MINISTRY will be online for reaching people around the world with his teachings. This institute will contain 48 to 60 lessons including IPC Plus! and many new teachings of Dr. Dobbins.[/quote]

He was truly a remarkable man! The world could use a lot more men like him
Again, my heartfelt sympathy for you, your DH and the family.
What a relief that the schedules don't have to be rearranged. At least, that's one worry off your mind.
Junek


----------



## iamsam

this is going to be another colorful sweater Shirley - anxious to see it finished. --- sam



Designer1234 said:


> Good morning everyone! We are doing okay -- we have a lot of different things going on - and hopefully will get some answers in the next month. I have an echocardiogram tomorrow, a cat scan on the l0th, special stress test on the l7th and l8th and wear the holter monitor on July 5- Pat will be finished his tests - lower GI on Friday, and hopefully everything is fine and he won't need any surgery or treatment. I will be glad when it is over and we know what if anything we are both dealing with.
> 
> I am knitting a summer sweater (cardi) for the cool evenings here-- it is in fine sport weight and baby weight yarn it is getting well underway.
> 
> I am thinking of doing the bottom section in the blue in a lacy pattern - I enjoy designing as I go along. I will now start reading and catch up but wanted to let you know I am fine. June thankyou for the wonderful card -- I really appreciate it. Shirley


----------



## Bonnie7591

Angora1 said:


> You always have the right thing to say. Yes, he died on a good note. Although I am crying that makes me so happy. He felt the best he's felt in a very long time. He still had all his mental faculties and was sharper than most young people. Still in the middle of writing books for publication. Although I don't know anything, I am thinking that he may have died in his sleep and that would be just going home to be with the Lord with no pain.


He must have had a wonderful life, to live to be 86 & still have his mind & quality life. If he went in his sleep, what a good way to go. Sudden death is hard on those left behind but so much kinder.


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> ron - my computer man got tired of my always forgetting my passwords - calling him to see if he remembered - I now have a little black book with passwords all written down - it has saved my butt on more than one occasion. --- sam


Sometimes we do smart things, don't we, Sam?, even if it's at the urging of others!
Junek


----------



## iamsam

and what will he look like when he starts to grow? --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> he is going to seed about coming over again with the wife and do some clean up of the broken branches and trees that have yet to be cleaned up.


----------



## cmaliza

flyty1n said:


> Julie, have you defragmented your computer recently? Sometimes that is the problem you could be having. I don't know which program you are running, or whether you have a SSD or a spinning hard drive. If it is a spinning hard drive, you can do "how to defrag my hard drive" google search and learn what to do. Perhaps it is time to take your laptop to the nearest, and least expensive but best computer guru. Just a possiblity. Take care, and I hope you can resolve the problem.


~~~Good suggestion....the defragging. :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

Angora1 said:


> Just got a call this morning that DH's dad passed. He had been a minister most of his life but got a doctor's degree in psychology and not only helped others through counseling but had a school and trained counselors. He was 86 and just had a pacemaker put in and sounded the best he had sounded in years. Was excited that he'd had his cataracts removed and his eyesight operated on at the same time and could see so good now. I'm glad the last few weeks of his life had better quality for him. DH is in charge of a special function at the school this week with people coming from all over and the grandchildren are so busy. One starring in a play, another has a concert with a solo, and the other a dance recital. It will be so hard for everyone to get away. Next week there is nothing on the calendar for any of us but don't know that they can take that into consideration. We will be there no matter what. At this point, all we know is that he passed. Don't know exactly when or how or anything but I am hoping that he went in his sleep with no suffering. DH went down this last summer and did a tape recording with dad about his life so we have a wonderful treasure. This will be included in a book DH is writing. It all seems a little un-real right now and DH had to go as he is recording all day and then has to take our DGD for her t-ball photos and a game. She was having a bad asthma attack last night so we will see how that goes. A lovely thing is that last night we just used DH's birthday card from his dad and had a lovely dinner out with it, so we were thinking of him. Just spoke with him on the phone a few days ago too. The funeral may be in Florida or Ohio. So many questions but just have to be patient. Earlier this morning I was just thinking how much I missed all my family and friends that had passed and thinking how life is never the same. I still miss them so much.


How sad for your DH, but lovely that your FIL had had some really good weeks. Lovely for him to go quickly. These things don't normally come at a time that suits us. Makes a busy week really hard dealing with the grief and everything else associated with a death.


----------



## cmaliza

Kansas g-ma said:


> This was taken by Susan Pitts a Kansas photographer, in an area an hour plus east of my town.
> http://scontent-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfp1/t1.0-9/s851x315/10341509_10152046129706594_6489852605082842810_n.jpg


~~~WOW.....very dramatic!


----------



## iamsam

a full life indeed - think of all the people he helped and that he will be remembered for a very long time. --- sam



Angora1 said:


> Here is some of DH's dad's bio. He dedicated his life to those in need. It doesn't say in here, but I must include that DH's mother made possible all that dad did. She was an amazing saver and any money she saved went back into the ministry. She was a huge part of its growth and without her it would not have been. While dad preached and counseled, she lived by helping. Doing whatever she could to help others by scrubbing their floors or even doing without a meal to take a meal to others. The two of them lived a life of service:
> 
> The next 26 years of Dr. Dobbinss life would prove to be the catalyst to his unique understanding of Christian Mental Health. Newly married, he and his wife, founded the Evangel Temple in Akron, OH. During this time, he and his wife experienced a mixed bag of joy and pain with the arrival of their three children. His wife suffered from severe and clinical bouts of post partum depression that left Dr. Dobbins desperate to understand the exact nature of the condition ailing his wife. Upon approaching medical doctors, they found little practical help. Upon approaching the church, they found few resources to deal with the mental health issues they were facing. This experience was the driving force that led him to attain a B.A. in Psychology, an M.A. in Psychology, Ph.D. in Guidance and Counseling and a clinical license with the Ohio Board of Psychology. At the end of this era in his life, Dr. Dobbins grew passionate about providing practical mental health services to address the growing needs within the church.
> 
> In 1976, Dr. Dobbins founded EMERGE Ministries in Akron, OH. Throughout his 30 years of service to EMERGE, he was able to personally help thousands of people. It was also during this time that he began to write, teach and develop materials to bridge the gap between theology and psychology. Through his experience with helping others, Dr. Dobbins was able to develop materials that offered a clear and practical perspective on some of lifes most challenging issues. During the growth of a thriving ministry, his wife succumbed to the effects of cancer and Dr. Dobbins was once again at a crossroads in his life.
> 
> EMERGE Ministries continued to flourish and Dr. Dobbins continued to seek Gods will for his life. In 1994, he received a Doctor of Humanities from Ashland Theological Seminary and re-married. This began yet another season of his life that yielded an even deeper understanding that he wanted to pass along to others. His wife, Priscilla, grew passionate about the wisdom found in his writings and encouraged him to continue in his work.
> 
> In 1997, Dr. Dobbins was faced with the frailty of life when he underwent open heart surgery. His faith and reliance on God grew even deeper during this time. He poured out his heart by humbly asking God to spare his life in return for emptying his mind of all the wisdom God had given him. God answered that prayer and thus began the next turn in his life.
> 
> In 2003, he retired as CEO of EMERGE Ministries and committed to writing for the remaining years that God would give him. In the same year, Dr. Richard D. Dobbins Ministries, Inc. was founded as a vehicle to develop and publish Dr. Dobbins materials. The goal of this new organization is to provide online tools to assist people in making the supernatural practical in their daily lives. Dr. Dobbins continues to be steadfast in writing new material to fulfill the promise he made to God in 1997.
> 
> The work of Dr. Dobbins has been published in over 50 books, articles and other media in the United States as well as several foreign countries. He has lectured at universities and led hundreds of seminars and has also served on numerous non-profit boards. In September 2009 THE INSTITUTE OF RICHARD D. DOBBINS INSTITUTE OF MINISTRY will be online for reaching people around the world with his teachings. This institute will contain 48 to 60 lessons including IPC Plus! and many new teachings of Dr. Dobbins.


----------



## cmaliza

TNS said:


> Julie,
> Sorry your computer is still giving problems with KP. I rely on DH to sort out problems here (family joke goes ' oh its Mum again, what's she done this time?') but at least I do get some help if its possible. I hope you can discover a computer angel to try to sort out whatever is happening with KP and your computer. At present, touch wood, it's all working OK on our Macs.
> Hope you can see this, and accept a few extra {{{hugs}}} to combat the winter and the computer problem.


~~~I have found a college student who will work for food! He's wonderful. He can even fix my computer from a distance. Ahhh...technology is grand...WHEN it works! :XD:


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks so much, Lin! Was looking for your phone number- not sure where I have filed it!!!!!!!
> 
> While I have a responsive computer link a further shot of Barry at the Beach, from Bronwen's friend Aurora
> for all who have mentioned the first shot!


~~~What an adorable picture! Should be framed! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

but do they keep the mosquitoes away? sam



NanaCaren said:


> I'll take your nap what I thought was a pretty simple day turned into being in town all day again, I left the teens there and ail go back for the m later on. I did find mosquito plants that I am going to plant around the gardens. They are wonderful and smell of citronella.   Needless to say I got zero done today.


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> He left in a state of high dudgeon- upset a lot of people- and a lot were quite bereft when he stormed out.


~~~I never really did understand why he was so upset...about what? I couldn't figure it out. :?


----------



## cmaliza

jknappva said:


> You're a lot more honest than I was in my post. Still haven't figured out why he got his butt on his shoulders and opted out!!! No offense to anyone and I am so glad he started the Party!
> Junek


~~~Hmmmmm? You propose an intersting mental image! :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591

thewren said:


> I've seem pictures of traffic at roundabouts in the uk - I think I would just get out of the car and run - I would never be about to get all the way around without hitting someone. seattle has traffic circles to slow the traffic on the streets - I dd hear they were going to put in a few round abouts also. I suppose when you are used to driving on the right side of the road for your country it wouldn't be so bad.
> 
> do you drive a standard transmission at home? are there not may automatic transmissions sold in the uk? --- sam


I hate those round abouts, never seem to know who is going where :roll: 
Seems like more are being put in around the cities here


----------



## Kansas g-ma

thewren said:


> isn't Longmire a zane grey creation? --- sam
> 
> NOTE I was wrong - TV show is based on the Walt Longmire Mystery novels by best-selling author Craig Johnson


Sam, thanks for this info-- I'm always looking for a new mystery writer and if the books are anything like the Tv, I would love them. Have to check at library.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Angora, your DFIL was quite a guy-- and to be willing to work with mental health issues at a time when no one else would touch them in this country. What a great man.

Roundabouts/traffic circles-- not sure I know the diff but we have several here in Kansas-- some better than others. After almost getting myself/car run over the first time I tried the big new one near my home, I walked down there and really looked it over. On the main traffic road, Bluemont, the west-bound traffic that wants to turn south moves from the inside lane to the outside lane at the far side of the circle, stopping all east-bound traffic for a few seconds. Once I understood that, I don't have much trouble driving them. Did see something horrible once, was coming into the circle and have this car coming at me the wrong way, he went half way around the circle the wrong way!! And he was a local!!


----------



## Bonnie7591

thewren said:


> but do they keep the mosquitoes away? sam


I bought some of these mosquito dunks, haven't used them yet but to put in rain barrels, etc.
http://www.planetnatural.com/product/mosquito-dunks/


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> We have this with Oxalis here- a terrible weed that can send shoots to the surface from truly 20 feet down, smothers everything around it, yet my first MIL cultivated it in her greenhouse on the IOW , and hated me for pulling it out. She also could not stand the fact that I had a 5 foot Pointsettia growing on the west side of the house- (in the garden).


~~~I am TRULY impressed with a 5 foot poinsettia! Can you post a picture? Gotta' be beautiful! That is what I call a *thumb* :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

KateB said:


> I'm in!


~~~I'm in!


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is a mix of sun and clouds, 22c/72f at 09:06. Seth is here and full of energy wanting to go water plants and do some gardening.
> 
> Today's coffee
> 
> Healing thoughts for those in need and HUGS for everyone.


Good morning to you also.  Although it is now good evening. 
We just had major hail a little while ago, so much for all the beautiful plants and veggies that we planted on Sunday, hopefully they will make it without any major delays. I am so not happy with mother nature right now. 
Oh well, now I've vented, either they'll make it or not, can't do too much about it after all, I guess. 
Hope you had a great day with Seth, he is an energetic helper at least. 
Hugs


----------



## cmaliza

KateB said:


> Fabulous photos! Your house is very like my friend's, which is in the next town to us and right on the shore too. Must see if I can find a picture.


~~~Oh...the sunset picture is lovely! So serene.
What is the background of the houses? Clouds or mountains? I can't tell.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I'll take your nap what I thought was a pretty simple day turned into being in town all day again, I left the teens there and ail go back for the m later on. I did find mosquito plants that I am going to plant around the gardens. They are wonderful and smell of citronella.   Needless to say I got zero done today.


Isn't that the way it works? Oh well, at least you got some citronella, that should go a long way to helping with the pesky little buggers called mosquitos ( we call it the Alaska state bird). 
I need to get more done than I did, but, here I sit.


----------



## pacer

Daralene...So sorry to hear of the loss of a wonderful FIL. I am so happy to hear the DH and DS will be able to do a duet at the funeral. It seems like he lived a wonderful life and was able to enjoy his days up to the very end. What a blessing for him.

I am extremely tired and need to get a load of clothes folded so heading out to take care of laundry and getting some rest.


----------



## Poledra65

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye, have a wonderful time with Carly.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> He was a real character!


~~~True! He was very active and did not let grass grow under his feet! He was very involved with "The Lad" and his friends, and things they were interested in. He was also very knowledgable (sp?) about a w-i-d-e variety of topics. He loved finding details and passing them along.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Dear Angora, I'm sorry to hear of the loss of your FIL - my hope is for good memories for you and your DH. It sounds like he was a man whose life should be celebrated.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Goodness no you didn't sound harsh! Condolences to DH and you. So good that he was able to make a recording last summer. 


Angora1 said:


> I hope it didn't sound terrible writing about the busy schedule. The hard thing is the event DH is involved in has been planned for so long and people coming from all over the country and he is in charge, conducting, etc. I told him he is replaceable, believe it or not and he knows that. Just that last few weeks have been free and much of the rest of summer is free. It is this week that so much is happening. DH was in Europe conducting a band there as a guest when his mother died and they had to cancel the concerts and he flew home. He was only there 2 weeks but left in the middle to come home. We will go if they don't make an allowance for out-of-town family. Death waits for no-one and it shows what the important things are. All this busyness means nothing when you get right down to it. It is the people in our lives that count. The funeral may be in Florida as that is where he is living but he does have a family plot in a cemetery in Ohio. I haven't had time to think, just got the call before I wrote this and trying to go through everything in my head of how we can get there, but don't even know get to where now. Just lots to be rearranged but can't rearrange or get flights till we know more. I hope it didn't sound harsh. Perhaps TMI.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Th colors are lovely. It looks soft too.


Designer1234 said:


> Good morning everyone! We are doing okay -- we have a lot of different things going on - and hopefully will get some answers in the next month. I have an echocardiogram tomorrow, a cat scan on the l0th, special stress test on the l7th and l8th and wear the holter monitor on July 5- Pat will be finished his tests - lower GI on Friday, and hopefully everything is fine and he won't need any surgery or treatment. I will be glad when it is over and we know what if anything we are both dealing with.
> 
> I am knitting a summer sweater (cardi) for the cool evenings here-- it is in fine sport weight and baby weight yarn it is getting well underway.
> 
> I am thinking of doing the bottom section in the blue in a lacy pattern - I enjoy designing as I go along. I will now start reading and catch up but wanted to let you know I am fine. June thankyou for the wonderful card -- I really appreciate it. Shirley


----------



## Gweniepooh

June I will be keeping you in prayer as you have your EKG done tomorrow. I thick you are wise to have it checked with the pain in your arm just to be sure. I saw a program the other day and it was saying how women don't have the same symptoms when it comes to heart problems (heart attack, etc) as men. Scientist are just now starting to realize that our symptoms are different. Let us know what the results are please. You are such a special part of the KTP as are Daralene, Shirley, Caren,Julie, and so many others.


jknappva said:


> I felt that I really wanted to send you one even though we always see each other online.
> I've been thinking of you and Pat and, as I've said, keeping you in my daily prayers.
> I've scheduled an EKG with my dr. tomorrow morning. Not because I'm having chest pains. But mostly because of pain in my left arm that I'm not sure is caused by the arthritic shoulder, being so out of breath, and just more tired than usual. As I told his nurse when I scheduled the appt. since I'm pushing 80 years and haven't had an EKG in almost 5 years, I don't want to wait and have something take me by surprise.
> Another lovely sweater. I've started a pink one in sport weight yarn but have had to leave it since the shoulder is acting up. And I sure miss my knitting!! I'm anxious to get back to it! I was considering using the Old Shale stitch since I love it so much but I haven't finished the ribbing yet so I'm still undecided. I'm knitting it one piece from bottom up. I get tired of plain knitting. And thought I'd try something different.
> Hugs to you and Pat,
> June


----------



## Poledra65

KateB said:


> Hard to believe that was two years ago....I was still waiting for my boy to be born and look at him now!


Wow, good looking boys Kate, there's no mistaking their relationship.


----------



## master of none

Angora 1
My condolences to you and your family. When I read 
"Dr. Dobbins" it took me back to a program that a Dr. Dobbins had about Family Values with a bible verse closing out the program. As best that I can remember the program was only a few minutes long. The program was a daily inspiration. (played on local tv.)
Sincerely
Una


----------



## jheiens

KatyNora said:


> Please accept my condolences to your DH and you. It sounds like DH's dad was a man worth knowing.


What a lovely and encouraging way to phrase your condolences, KatyNora! You made me smile and be glad that I had the opportunity to read your post.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh

The fire departments here in my city give them away to anyone that asks for them.



Bonnie7591 said:


> I bought some of these mosquito dunks, haven't used them yet but to put in rain barrels, etc.
> http://www.planetnatural.com/product/mosquito-dunks/


----------



## Gweniepooh

Finished my first project since getting my embroidery machine up and running again. Know it's not knitting but wanted to share it. It is a belated birthday present for Marianne's housemate C.
Since she has started crocheting I thought it would make a nice tote for her to put yarn, hooks, and small project in. I'm going to make myself one too. May modify the pattern and even add pockets.


----------



## jheiens

Lovely tote for C, Gwen. Keep up the good work on that talent!!

Ohio Joy


----------



## Pup lover

NanaCaren said:


> I had rosemary that usually winters pretty good outdoors in winter despite the cold. This past winter proved too much for it along with my sage, lavender and many other older perennials that I had. I got y new lavender garden planted today with my sister's help. I got to hang out with two of her grand children. it was awesome seems how her only grand daughter lives with her. I am starting my rosemary from small plants this year will see how big their get before the frost. I will need a few more so I have enough to make rosemary jelly.


We lost our well established rosemary and lavender this year as well.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> ron - my computer man got tired of my always forgetting my passwords - calling him to see if he remembered - I now have a little black book with passwords all written down - it has saved my butt on more than one occasion. --- sam


I have mine on my phone  I'd just loose a little book and still not have my passwords. :shock:


----------



## NanaCaren

Pup lover said:


> We lost our well established rosemary and lavender this year as well.


I was talking with one of the ladies about mine she said nearly everyone she knows lost both rosemary and lavender. Strange how that has happened. I will have to super feed mine to get them big enough to survive this coming winter.


----------



## cmaliza

KateB said:


> I love them too. I think I've mentioned before that we had one called Tarqui (short for Tarquin of Brisbane, his kennel name) and now my niece owns a beauty called Harvie. Such a nice natured dog and the biggest Retriever I have ever seen!


~~~Too cute!!! :lol: :lol: He cleans up nicely!!! :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> and what will he look like when he starts to grow? --- sam


   :mrgreen: umm he is quite a handsome young man. :wink: but then being his aunt I should think he is handsome.


----------



## gagesmom

Boy do I ever have a lot of reading to catch up.


----------



## cmaliza

jknappva said:


> And I can't get over anyone planting morning glories. Here, it's one of those invasive weeds. It grows and winds around everything and the roots go on forever!! I fought it for years in several houses we lived in!
> Junek


Oh....but morning glories are so pretty! I never thought they were weeds. They covered a fence in our backyard....very pretty! I'll take all of your "weeds"! :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> but do they keep the mosquitoes away? sam


Yes they do I love them and I get to smell citronella as well. I also plant lots of basil and marigolds, they have the same effect. I will be putting one in the house in the main living area.


----------



## sassafras123

Shirley, your sweater is going to be so pretty.
Daralene, glad the timing worked out.
June, smart lady. Gllad you are getting ekg.


----------



## NanaCaren

Today I made a chicken cordon bleu casserole at the recommendation of Grant. It is sooo good. Instead of one large casserole I made it in individual servings. There is enough left over for a small casserole that we will have with a salad.


----------



## NanaCaren

Bonnie7591 said:


> I bought some of these mosquito dunks, haven't used them yet but to put in rain barrels, etc.
> http://www.planetnatural.com/product/mosquito-dunks/


I use those they work wonders here and they are safe for fish, birds cats, dogs and so on. Doesn't stop the mosquitoes from getting into the house.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Good morning to you also.  Although it is now good evening.
> We just had major hail a little while ago, so much for all the beautiful plants and veggies that we planted on Sunday, hopefully they will make it without any major delays. I am so not happy with mother nature right now.
> Oh well, now I've vented, either they'll make it or not, can't do too much about it after all, I guess.
> Hope you had a great day with Seth, he is an energetic helper at least.
> Hugs


I woke int he night thinking I'd heard hail but it was just raining incredibly hard. I hope your plants come back and grow stronger despite the hail. Mother Nature is not happy at all this year it seems. 
I ended up leaving Seth at home with Jamie. There were too many teens to drop off at the mall. 
That reminds me got a new car for them to drive. Was a trade so is only costing what ever to fix the exhaust and a some rust. They will all be getting lessons in bondo  They think I'm kidding no harm in the girls knowing how to fix it right along with Michael. The older ones all know how. 
I was out and a bout most of the day into the evening, I did slip hone while they were at the movies though. Had to empty the truck to make room for teens.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

NanaCaren said:


> Today I made a chicken cordon bleu casserole at the recommendation of Grant. It is sooo good. Instead of one large casserole I made it in individual servings. There is enough left over for a small casserole that we will have with a salad.


how about the recipe-- that looks good.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Isn't that the way it works? Oh well, at least you got some citronella, that should go a long way to helping with the pesky little buggers called mosquitos ( we call it the Alaska state bird).
> I need to get more done than I did, but, here I sit.


OH YES I am sure they are the size of birds in Alaska. They awed in northern Canada that is for sure, you could hear them coming a mile away. Thinking I k=might also need a plant by my computer. I should have gotten way more done today there is always tomorrow. NO knitting fort he second day in a row. grrr


----------



## NanaCaren

Kansas g-ma said:


> how about the recipe-- that looks good.


Sorry about that had planned on posting it. Here it is. It is delicious too. Grant did good with this one when he tested to see how good it is. Not my receipt though.

CHICKEN CORDON BLEU CASSEROLE

1 lb. Pasta (I used penne-you could use any fun shaped pasta)
1 cup Chicken Breasts, cooked and cubed
1 cup Ham, cooked and cubed
1 1/2 cups Milk
8 oz. Cream Cheese (softened)
2 Tbsp. Dried Minced Onion
2 cups Swiss Cheese, shredded
Salt
Pepper
Cayenne Pepper
1 cup Panko Crumbs
1/2 cup Butter, melted

Bring a large pot of water to a boil over med-high heat. Salt it and add the pasta; cook until al dente (about 11 minutes-I used whole wheat pasta which takes a bit longer than regular pasta). Drain and return to the pot. Add in the chicken and ham and toss to combine.

Preheat the broiler. In a medium saucepan, combine the milk, cream cheese and minced onion over low-medium heat. Cook, stirring frequently, until it becomes a smooth texture (about 5 minutes). Stir into the pasta mixture. Stir in the Swiss cheese and season with salt and pepper to taste.

Transfer pasta to a baking dish and top with Panko crumbs. Pour melted butter over crumbs and broil until browned (I gave it 4 minutes).


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> Finished my first project since getting my embroidery machine up and running again. Know it's not knitting but wanted to share it. It is a belated birthday present for Marianne's housemate C.
> Since she has started crocheting I thought it would make a nice tote for her to put yarn, hooks, and small project in. I'm going to make myself one too. May modify the pattern and even add pockets.


I love that tote and am sure it will be well used by C. Having a tote to keep your knitting/crocheting in is always nice. One made by a friend is even nicer.


----------



## NanaCaren

gagesmom said:


> Boy do I ever have a lot of reading to catch up.


Those are lovely as always. You seem to whip them up in no time at all.


----------



## NanaCaren

I am heading to dreamland but before I go here a couple photos of the sky from tonight while taking the teens home. 

It was amazing to watch it change form white to shade of pinks

good night and pleasant dreams to all. 
HUGS for everyone's well. 

Update on my stepfather, while running blood work they discovered he has Lime Disease as well. He is being treated for it while we wait for appointments and results on the cancer.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Can you share the recipe?


NanaCaren said:


> Today I made a chicken cordon bleu casserole at the recommendation of Grant. It is sooo good. Instead of one large casserole I made it in individual servings. There is enough left over for a small casserole that we will have with a salad.


----------



## Designer1234

Hi everyone --- I am going to teach a small group of the Lace Party members a bit about color and how you choose colors that work together, even though you don't think they will. 
I love color and did a bit of a talk there today. I will open a small workshop with not extra publicity and we will be meeting there on Sat. morning, and Sunday after lunch, as well as during the week likely in the evening. If you are interested you are welcome to come along. 

I will be showing how different colors can work - through showing some of my wall hangings and other projects as well as picking out colors from groups and showing how to pick out a main color, secondary colors and zip colors. They are interested in going into color in lace .


----------



## gagesmom

Dearest Angora- sister of my heart. I am so saddened by the news of your fil's passing. Although it sounds that there was no prolonged illness or suffering. He sounds like he was an amazing man. So full of life, love and compassion.
I know you will miss him dearly, but he is gone to a better place where his wife and him can meet again.

Love, prayers and hugs for you and dh.

I am caught up now and off to bed.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Gorgeous sky pictures. Your poor DST; lime disease on top of the cancer. Will continue to have him and your family in my prayers. Thank you for sharing the Cordon Blue casserole recipe. I am most certainly going to try this soon. I have some ham I need to use up.

I am so tired tonight. Headed to bed. Blessings and love for all. Will chat tomorrow. {{{{{{HUGS}}}}}


----------



## Railyn

Dear Sister of the Heart, Angora; condolences on the passing of your dear father-in-law. Prayers for peace for your family. He sounded like a wonderful person.


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> Finished my first project since getting my embroidery machine up and running again. Know it's not knitting but wanted to share it. It is a belated birthday present for Marianne's housemate C.
> Since she has started crocheting I thought it would make a nice tote for her to put yarn, hooks, and small project in. I'm going to make myself one too. May modify the pattern and even add pockets.


Oh that's great!!! I'm sure we could get you a whole list of us who would love them. lololol...


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Today I made a chicken cordon bleu casserole at the recommendation of Grant. It is sooo good. Instead of one large casserole I made it in individual servings. There is enough left over for a small casserole that we will have with a salad.


YUMMO!!!! That looks fabulous, and I'm hungry too so they look even better.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Gweniepooh said:


> Finished my first project since getting my embroidery machine up and running again. Know it's not knitting but wanted to share it. It is a belated birthday present for Marianne's housemate C.
> Since she has started crocheting I thought it would make a nice tote for her to put yarn, hooks, and small project in. I'm going to make myself one too. May modify the pattern and even add pockets.


Great bag, Gwen. I have all the supplies to make one but haven't got to it yet, maybe next winter :roll:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I woke int he night thinking I'd heard hail but it was just raining incredibly hard. I hope your plants come back and grow stronger despite the hail. Mother Nature is not happy at all this year it seems.
> I ended up leaving Seth at home with Jamie. There were too many teens to drop off at the mall.
> That reminds me got a new car for them to drive. Was a trade so is only costing what ever to fix the exhaust and a some rust. They will all be getting lessons in bondo  They think I'm kidding no harm in the girls knowing how to fix it right along with Michael. The older ones all know how.
> I was out and a bout most of the day into the evening, I did slip hone while they were at the movies though. Had to empty the truck to make room for teens.


After walking over to Marlas I feel much better about the damage we have, we only lost some plants and my dishtv is out until a tech can get here Sunday to fix it, but they are taking off the charges for today through Sunday and upgrading my boxes while here and giving me HD free for 24 months. Marla had even less damage, but her neighbors, oh man, broken windows and siding damage galore, all up and down the street, even saw some broken windows on our street but not to the extent of the street that Marla lives on. Mother Nature is sure on a tear this year. 
Home with Jamie was probably better for keeping Seth entertained and your sanity with being out all day. 
I agree, won't hurt the girls at all to know how to fix it, it could come in handy for something one day, and if you can do it yourself, it saves having to find and pay someone else to do it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Besides, as Auntie Mame says, knowledge is power.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Kaye, glad your house didn't get too much damage from the hail. It must have been big or with lots of wind to break windows. What a mess it can make.
We have had lots of thunderstorms the last week but only wind & rain. We've had about 3" of rain by now but 10 miles east they've had 8 or 9 inches.
Caren, your poor step-father, like he needed another problem. I didn't know there was a treatment for Lyme disease. 

June, I hope all is well with the ECG, certainly better to check it out rather than wait. I would think at your age your doctor would order one more often.

Shirley, I thought you were going to tae it easy, I know you enjoy sharing your talents but take it easy. I will be reading along, I'm sure.


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I am TRULY impressed with a 5 foot poinsettia! Can you post a picture? Gotta' be beautiful! That is what I call a *thumb* :thumbup:


I am afraid the operative word is HAD, we sold that house back in 1975-and the new owners set about destroying the whole garden as it had been. We bought it from a couple who had weeded out a hell of a lot- but the previous owner who had lived there all her life and died a spinster in her 90's had supplied the local florist. I hate to think what had been weeded out- we were left with not a lot- apart from the Wisteria, the pointsettia, Cinerarias, and a Fig Tree.
And from what I could see in 1993, none of those had survived the onslaught of concrete driveway, and pushing up the roof to create a second storey.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> It doesn't mention how dad's mother died when he was born. His dad blamed him for it. Left dad quite hurt and scarred. Also, DH was raised by his grandmother and aunts until he was two because they were afraid for his and his mother's life with her depression. His grandma was his real grandmother's sister. Rather confusing. Dad overcame all these things. DH's mother did too. They used their suffering to understand and help others.


Of even greater interest. Isn't it fascinating what families reveal and conceal.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Yes I guess we could call it delights. :-D It would take a lot to get me to trade it for something else.


Sorry, it was 'tongue in cheek' I have a fairly warped sense of humour, I suspect.


----------



## Spider

Angora1 said:


> Thank you so much. It means a lot. I'm so glad Bill was able to do that with his dad. Things we knew and things we didn't. Details before Bill was even born. It will be wonderful to listen to. Difficult, but wonderful. We just told him we loved him. We called him often especially since he was so far away.


I am so sorry about your father in laws passing. No matter what age we will always miss our loved ones. It is never easy. He sounds like he was a wonderful man and what memories the family must all have. Love and prayers and hugs to your family.


----------



## TNS

Angora1 said:


> Sockit2me has outdone himself: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-261048-1.html
> 
> Amazing!


Just took a look and it is magnificent.


----------



## TNS

machriste said:


> I just enjoy the Tea party so much! I usually save it to the last email I look at. I think I must have found the Tea Party right during the Dave to Sam transition; I couldn't quite figure out what was going on, but i know, Sam, that I have always appreciated your "leadership." Thank you so much. I find that I don't comment too much, because It seems like by the time I get to it, everything I would want to say has been said so well. I've so appreciated all the support and kind words as I've been going through this cancer and chemo time with jack.
> 
> I have no memory of how i happened to find KP. I still check that almost every day, but quite quickly. I've bookmarked so many patterns that I will never run out of possibilities.
> 
> I seem to have gotten away from knitting for a while. I have three WIPs, two of which are mainly 'finishing up" things. One of these days...


I think I must have joined a bit after you, Machriste as Sam was established as our beloved host. I think I had read about it in the UK 'Knitting' magazine as I'd treated myself to it after starting to knit again after a very long gap.


----------



## TNS

darowil said:


> Now that I can find! So if I want to find out I simply need to go to the iPad- and surprise surprise I come up with 17221 just as Sorlenna said! Mind you first I tried opening a new window and couldn'tr find the number than on a second look I found the number comes up on the screen withthe options available.


I've just done exactly what you did, opened a new tab, then tried again and saw the number above the options menu! And I'd tried so many different ways before..... So, now I know what to do at long last! I'm 78326 a relative latecomer.


----------



## TNS

Angora, so sorry to hear of your father-in-laws passing. Condolences to you and DH, and many happy memories.


----------



## KateB

thewren said:


> I've seem pictures of traffic at roundabouts in the uk - I think I would just get out of the car and run - I would never be about to get all the way around without hitting someone. seattle has traffic circles to slow the traffic on the streets - I dd hear they were going to put in a few round abouts also. I suppose when you are used to driving on the right side of the road for your country it wouldn't be so bad.
> 
> do you drive a standard transmission at home? are there not may automatic transmissions sold in the uk? --- sam


Yes Sam I have a standard transmission car (had to ask DH if that meant it had a gear stick  ) and most of the cars sold over here are the same. You do get automatics too, but they are very much in the minority. Some of our bigger roundabouts have traffic lights on them too, and that does help!


----------



## KateB

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Oh...the sunset picture is lovely! So serene.
> What is the background of the houses? Clouds or mountains? I can't tell.


It's the Isle of Arran and the mountain is called Goat Fell.....and no, I don't know why! :lol: It is also called the sleeping warrior as it is said to resemble such.


----------



## KateB

Gweniepooh said:


> Finished my first project since getting my embroidery machine up and running again. Know it's not knitting but wanted to share it. It is a belated birthday present for Marianne's housemate C.
> Since she has started crocheting I thought it would make a nice tote for her to put yarn, hooks, and small project in. I'm going to make myself one too. May modify the pattern and even add pockets.


Great bag, Gwen!


----------



## PurpleFi

KateB said:


> Yes Sam I have a standard transmission car (had to ask DH if that meant it had a gear stick  ) and most of the cars sold over here are the same. You do get automatics too, but they are very much in the minority. Some of our bigger roundabouts have traffic lights on them too, and that does help!


I must be in the minority then as mine is automatic, cos my left leg couldn't work the clutch.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny France. Being very lazy, gd1 and Mr p are playing top trumps and I'm knitting. 
Hugs to everyone


----------



## PurpleFi

ateB said:


> Great bag, Gwen!


I quite agreexx


----------



## KateB

Great pics Fi - lovely boys , and Flo and mini Fi look so comfy sitting there!:thumbup: Enjoy your time in France.


----------



## PurpleFi

gagesmom said:


> Boy do I ever have a lot of reading to catch up.


Love the latest little top, please may I have the pattern so I can make one for my new gd due in November. Xx


----------



## KateB

PurpleFi said:


> Love the latest little top, please may I have the pattern so I can make one for my new gd due in November. Xx


Tried to give you the link, but Admin pulled it! Something to do with too much publicity of Marianna? Can't see the problem when the pattern is free, but there you go. It's on Ravelry under Marianna's all in one sleeveless baby top.


----------



## KateB

Did you see this on the main Forum today under 'Knitted fences'? I thought it was great. It's made by a woman from Shetland and it is knitted with the same black twine that the fishermen use for their nets. Takes lace knitting to a whole new realm! :thumbup:


----------



## melyn

I too have an automatic car, when i was having driving lessons I just couldn't coordinate the mirror clutch and gear lever and was always coasting round corners and getting in trouble with the instructor lol. I had to pass my test quicker than expected cos my lift to work was leaving and public transport didn't go there that i ended up passing my test in a automatic car. I always intended to take it again in a geared car as at that time automatics were not very easy to find but as they became more popular I never bothered. 
My thoughts and prayers to all who need them and (((((hugs))))) to all. lyn x



PurpleFi said:


> I must be in the minority then as mine is automatic, cos my left leg couldn't work the clutch.


----------



## agnescr

Angora so sorry to hear about yout DFL, condolences and hugs to you all .
June its best to get anything thats not usual to you checked out,heart attacks in women are far different to what men get ,when I had mine there was no clutching pain etc, in fact I worked half a shift before admitting I felt dreadful, got sent along to the day unit at the hospital I worked in, checked out by paramedics,put in an ambulance and carted of to our main hospital 6 miles away,I spent over 2 weeks in there
spent some time yesterday with Quinn and AmyLee he is growing fast and wants to be on the move,AmyLee is besotted with him.
Colin is still on intravenous antibiotics and a wee bit more confused than he has been of late, so maybe its the drugs
will have to go back and see what else I missed


----------



## agnescr

KateB said:


> Did you see this on the main Forum today under 'Knitted fences'? I thought it was great. It's made by a woman from Shetland and it is knitted with the same black twine that the fishermen use for their nets. Takes lace knitting to a whole new realm! :thumbup:


ok where is the pattern?  :lol:


----------



## Designer1234

Bonnie7591 said:


> K
> 
> Shirley, I thought you were going to tae it easy, I know you enjoy sharing your talents but take it easy. I will be reading along, I'm sure.


Thanks Bon -- I am having fun with it - no pressure - no
organizing -- we are just going to have a discussion on color - mostly in shawls -- check out the Lace Party and read how we got the idea. I have some worries right now as you know, and we will have a lot of tests etc. I find I like to keep my mind off of 
borrowing trouble and teaching is thereaupeutic for me.

Actually I am quite okay with it.- as I will be doing the teaching and it is more a discussion than any thing else. I have only committed to Saturday Morning and Sunday during the day. If I feel like carrying it on will do so in the evenings for an hour or so.

I was going to do it there but I think it would be good, if it works out - to leave in the archives. People are afraid to use color. My work is improved by the use of color and some of the ladies interested are really into lace but want to try new things and make something one of a kind. It is a case of trying out new ideas.

I go for a Echo cardiogram today - dh has his colonoscopy on Friday and then it is a matter of waiting for his results. 
Then I go on the l0th for a CT scan, -Abdomen and a two day stress test (not a tread mill) with one day activity and the next quiet and not much movement on the l7th and l8th and wear a holter monitor on July 4. So there is lots going on -- I am better if I can keep my mind reasonably busy- Then there are the follow up appointments - and then dealing with any results. So this gives me something to do besides worry. grin.

I have taught forever - and it gives me a lot of pleasure - then this just 'happened' and I am sorting out ideas. It won't be a class - it will be more suggestions and discussions and encouraging working on different ways to use color in lace and knitting - and to try to break out of the box - and try color in different levels. It is something I love to do. I am glad it came up as there is no way I want to do regular workshops. This way it if is worthwhile we can keep it in the archives, or if it doesn't seem to be helpful to many people I can delete the whole thing.


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> June I will be keeping you in prayer as you have your EKG done tomorrow. I thick you are wise to have it checked with the pain in your arm just to be sure. I saw a program the other day and it was saying how women don't have the same symptoms when it comes to heart problems (heart attack, etc) as men. Scientist are just now starting to realize that our symptoms are different. Let us know what the results are please. You are such a special part of the KTP as are Daralene, Shirley, Caren,Julie, and so many others.


Thank you, Gwen. I know that heart attack symptoms in women are much more subtle than in men. The pain in the arm may be from the arthritis in that shoulder but I'd rather be safe than sorry. Even though I let my Dr's receptionist know that it wasn't an emergency but rather to settle my concern, she still got me in quickly. Usually I have to wait almost a week.
I'll definitely let everyone know what I find out.
Thank you for the well wishes. We can never have too many.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Finished my first project since getting my embroidery machine up and running again. Know it's not knitting but wanted to share it. It is a belated birthday present for Marianne's housemate C.
> Since she has started crocheting I thought it would make a nice tote for her to put yarn, hooks, and small project in. I'm going to make myself one too. May modify the pattern and even add pockets.


That's beautiful, Gwen. I know C. Will love it!
Any word from Marianne? Please let her know she's in my prayers.
Junek


----------



## Designer1234

melyn said:


> I too have an automatic car, when i was having driving lessons I just couldn't coordinate the mirror clutch and gear lever and was always coasting round corners and getting in trouble with the instructor lol. I had to pass my test quicker than expected cos my lift to work was leaving and public transport didn't go there that i ended up passing my test in a automatic car. I always intended to take it again in a geared car as at that time automatics were not very easy to find but as they became more popular I never bothered.
> My thoughts and prayers to all who need them and (((((hugs))))) to all. lyn x


I have never driven anything but an automatic. Never had any problems with any of the cars I have driven. Daughter learned the other way and wouldn't even consider learning to drive an automatick car until she used our car to take me to the Hospital when dh was having his valve replacement - She bought an automatic and has never looked back.I can see the need if you live up steep hills, or on country roads with difficult driving but I have never had a problem.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Ditto! Have a wonderful vaca!


KateB said:


> Great pics Fi - lovely boys , and Flo and mini Fi look so comfy sitting there!:thumbup: Enjoy your time in France.


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> Boy do I ever have a lot of reading to catch up.


Each one is prettier than the last. You must be feeling better to be knitted so much. At least, I hope you're better.
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh

New GD....????....I must have missed this posted news.....will this be another French grand or an English grand? Congrats!


PurpleFi said:


> Love the latest little top, please may I have the pattern so I can make one for my new gd due in November. Xx


----------



## jknappva

cmaliza said:


> Oh....but morning glories are so pretty! I never thought they were weeds. They covered a fence in our backyard....very pretty! I'll take all of your "weeds"! :lol:


Thank goodness, I don't have to deal with them any longer. Those and honeysuckle just never give up. I think they would wind around a person if they stood in one place too long.
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh

That is AWESOME! Can you imagine the time it took?I wonder if there is a pattern for it or if she just made it up.


KateB said:


> Did you see this on the main Forum today under 'Knitted fences'? I thought it was great. It's made by a woman from Shetland and it is knitted with the same black twine that the fishermen use for their nets. Takes lace knitting to a whole new realm! :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Wonderful pictures.....you have a wonderful smile! Nice to be able to put a face to a name.


agnescr said:


> Angora so sorry to hear about yout DFL, condolences and hugs to you all .
> June its best to get anything thats not usual to you checked out,heart attacks in women are far different to what men get ,when I had mine there was no clutching pain etc, in fact I worked half a shift before admitting I felt dreadful, got sent along to the day unit at the hospital I worked in, checked out by paramedics,put in an ambulance and carted of to our main hospital 6 miles away,I spent over 2 weeks in there
> spent some time yesterday with Quinn and AmyLee he is growing fast and wants to be on the move,AmyLee is besotted with him.
> Colin is still on intravenous antibiotics and a wee bit more confused than he has been of late, so maybe its the drugs
> will have to go back and see what else I missed


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning from Great Bend where it is a lovely 11c/52f at 7:21am. The sun is shinning the birds are singing. going to be another day on the road with what I'm hoping will be the last for a while. I am missing the quiet of home. 


Today's coffee with some sidewalk art. 

Healing energy to those in need and HUGS for everyone.


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> I woke int he night thinking I'd heard hail but it was just raining incredibly hard. I hope your plants come back and grow stronger despite the hail. Mother Nature is not happy at all this year it seems.
> I ended up leaving Seth at home with Jamie. There were too many teens to drop off at the mall.
> That reminds me got a new car for them to drive. Was a trade so is only costing what ever to fix the exhaust and a some rust. They will all be getting lessons in bondo  They think I'm kidding no harm in the girls knowing how to fix it right along with Michael. The older ones all know how.
> I was out and a bout most of the day into the evening, I did slip hone while they were at the movies though. Had to empty the truck to make room for teens.


Good morning, Caren.
Sounds like a good deal on the teen's vehicle and will save you lots of traveling time! They may not like learning how to do simple repairs but will if they need that knowledge.
Any word from your step-dad?
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny France. Being very lazy, gd1 and Mr p are playing top trumps and I'm knitting.
> Hugs to everyone


Good afternoon. Isn't being lazy what holidays are for? lovely photos as always, what a handsome group of boys. 
Hugs back to you.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Love the latest little top, please may I have the pattern so I can make one for my new gd due in November. Xx


New grand baby how lucky you are and a girl at that.


----------



## PurpleFi

Gweniepooh said:


> New GD....????....I must have missed this posted news.....will this be another French grand or an English grand? Congrats!


Hi Gwen, this will be a Frence Petite Madame!


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> I am heading to dreamland but before I go here a couple photos of the sky from tonight while taking the teens home.
> 
> It was amazing to watch it change form white to shade of pinks
> 
> good night and pleasant dreams to all.
> HUGS for everyone's well.
> 
> Update on my stepfather, while running blood work they discovered he has Lime Disease as well. He is being treated for it while we wait for appointments and results on the cancer.


Thanks for the update on your stepfather. I had asked in an earlier post. I'm praying the cancer scare might be scar tissue or a shadow on the film!
Thank you for the lovely pictures. It's amazing how beautiful the evening and early morning sky can be.
Junek


----------



## PurpleFi

KateB said:


> Tried to give you the link, but Admin pulled it! Something to do with too much publicity of Marianna? Can't see the problem when the pattern is free, but there you go. It's on Ravelry under Marianna's all in one sleeveless baby top.


Thanks kate xx


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> Did you see this on the main Forum today under 'Knitted fences'? I thought it was great. It's made by a woman from Shetland and it is knitted with the same black twine that the fishermen use for their nets. Takes lace knitting to a whole new realm! :thumbup:


I love that fence, I saw it a couple years back there were a few more as well. I think it would be great to make one it would fancy up the garden area. It would also look really nice as a deck rail.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Off to knit a bit. TTYL


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone --- I am going to teach a small group of the Lace Party members a bit about color and how you choose colors that work together, even though you don't think they will.
> I love color and did a bit of a talk there today. I will open a small workshop with not extra publicity and we will be meeting there on Sat. morning, and Sunday after lunch, as well as during the week likely in the evening. If you are interested you are welcome to come along.
> 
> I will be showing how different colors can work - through showing some of my wall hangings and other projects as well as picking out colors from groups and showing how to pick out a main color, secondary colors and zip colors. They are interested in going into color in lace .


That sounds lovely, Shirley. I'll be sure to stop in.
How are you and Pat doing?
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> Thanks for the update on your stepfather. I had asked in an earlier post. I'm praying the cancer scare might be scar tissue or a shadow on the film!
> Thank you for the lovely pictures. It's amazing how beautiful the evening and early morning sky can be.
> Junek


Mum just messaged me, he in stage 3. Scar tissue would have been nice, that is what my sister's was.

You are welcome for the photos, my way of passing on a bit of happiness to everyone.


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> After walking over to Marlas I feel much better about the damage we have, we only lost some plants and my dishtv is out until a tech can get here Sunday to fix it, but they are taking off the charges for today through Sunday and upgrading my boxes while here and giving me HD free for 24 months. Marla had even less damage, but her neighbors, oh man, broken windows and siding damage galore, all up and down the street, even saw some broken windows on our street but not to the extent of the street that Marla lives on. Mother Nature is sure on a tear this year.
> Home with Jamie was probably better for keeping Seth entertained and your sanity with being out all day.
> I agree, won't hurt the girls at all to know how to fix it, it could come in handy for something one day, and if you can do it yourself, it saves having to find and pay someone else to do it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Besides, as Auntie Mame says, knowledge is power.


Wow! Glad you and Marla had minimum damage. But sorry others had so much. Mother Nature can sure let us know who's boss...and it AIN'T us!! LOL!
Junek


----------



## sassafras123

Purple, congratulations on DGD_to-be. Your boys are very handsome.
Shirley, wish I could tuck you in my pocket. Have just started another shawl and using wool I have. Do not think I have enough and wish I had color confidence to use other odds and ends I have. How do you know when to add new color? Shawl is 36" from top to point. So change every 6"? Sounds boring. Change at 6", 2", 4"? I am not good at math.


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny France. Being very lazy, gd1 and Mr p are playing top trumps and I'm knitting.
> Hugs to everyone


Good morning, PurpleFi! I know you're enjoying your time in France. Very handsome boys you have!
Junek


----------



## agnescr

Gweniepooh said:


> Wonderful pictures.....you have a wonderful smile! Nice to be able to put a face to a name.


Gwenn i do my very best to avoid cameras...hate my photo being taken


----------



## jknappva

agnescr said:


> Angora so sorry to hear about yout DFL, condolences and hugs to you all .
> June its best to get anything thats not usual to you checked out,heart attacks in women are far different to what men get ,when I had mine there was no clutching pain etc, in fact I worked half a shift before admitting I felt dreadful, got sent along to the day unit at the hospital I worked in, checked out by paramedics,put in an ambulance and carted of to our main hospital 6 miles away,I spent over 2 weeks in there
> spent some time yesterday with Quinn and AmyLee he is growing fast and wants to be on the move,AmyLee is besotted with him.
> Colin is still on intravenous antibiotics and a wee bit more confused than he has been of late, so maybe its the drugs
> will have to go back and see what else I missed


I was tired of feeling tired and since I don't have to pay for the EKG, it would be foolish not to have it.
Quinn is a delight! 
When I get back from the test, I'll post a picture of my great-great nephew.
Junek


----------



## sassafras123

Agnes, thank you for pic. I love having a picture to go with the name.
Leaving for Napa tomorrow so need to get my act in gear. Thankfully DH finally got the faucet in the kitchen fixed. Wish I could take Maya.but DD has a cat. So she will stay home and register come twice a day. I know, if I had gotten another Golden I wouldn't have to worry about that. My Golden even put up with my son's pet rat.but I wanted a Dobie and did not want all that hair.
Was getting out of car on desert so still had door open with Maya outside car Monday. Big black lab I didn't know bounds over and jumps up against my shoulder. Happened so fast couldn't read body language but automatically started petting and saying " down". And what did my protector Maya do? She's hoped back in the car and got in backseat! One of these days I'm going to tell her she is a Doberman floor God's sake and suppose to protect. Ah well she is wonderfully sweet.


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Mum just messaged me, he in stage 3. Scar tissue would have been nice, that is what my sister's was.
> 
> You are welcome for the photos, my way of passing on a bit of happiness to everyone.


I'm so sorry to hear it's a definite diagnosis.
My prayers for all of you continue.
Hugs, dearest friend.
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren

agnescr said:


> Angora so sorry to hear about yout DFL, condolences and hugs to you all .
> June its best to get anything thats not usual to you checked out,heart attacks in women are far different to what men get ,when I had mine there was no clutching pain etc, in fact I worked half a shift before admitting I felt dreadful, got sent along to the day unit at the hospital I worked in, checked out by paramedics,put in an ambulance and carted of to our main hospital 6 miles away,I spent over 2 weeks in there
> spent some time yesterday with Quinn and AmyLee he is growing fast and wants to be on the move,AmyLee is besotted with him.
> Colin is still on intravenous antibiotics and a wee bit more confused than he has been of late, so maybe its the drugs
> will have to go back and see what else I missed


What a beautiful grandchildren you have and once to put a face with your name.


----------



## sassafras123

Caren, so sorry to hear of dx. Hugs and prayers.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> After walking over to Marlas I feel much better about the damage we have, we only lost some plants and my dishtv is out until a tech can get here Sunday to fix it, but they are taking off the charges for today through Sunday and upgrading my boxes while here and giving me HD free for 24 months. Marla had even less damage, but her neighbors, oh man, broken windows and siding damage galore, all up and down the street, even saw some broken windows on our street but not to the extent of the street that Marla lives on. Mother Nature is sure on a tear this year.
> Home with Jamie was probably better for keeping Seth entertained and your sanity with being out all day.
> I agree, won't hurt the girls at all to know how to fix it, it could come in handy for something one day, and if you can do it yourself, it saves having to find and pay someone else to do it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Besides, as Auntie Mame says, knowledge is power.


My goodness sorry to hear of all the distraction from the hail. Glad it didn't get your place as badly, good that Marla's was not too bad either. 
I learned how to fix a lot and see no reason why this bunch shouldn't learn. It is going to get safetied this morning.  Will post a picture of it so we can have before and after photos. The teens father couldn't even change the oil when I met him. Was funny to see a 13 year old teaching an adult how to change the oil along with a lot of other stuff. 
I agree knowledge is power in more ways than one.


----------



## NanaCaren

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kaye, glad your house didn't get too much damage from the hail. It must have been big or with lots of wind to break windows. What a mess it can make.
> We have had lots of thunderstorms the last week but only wind & rain. We've had about 3" of rain by now but 10 miles east they've had 8 or 9 inches.
> Caren, your poor step-father, like he needed another problem. I didn't know there was a treatment for Lyme disease.
> 
> June, I hope all is well with the ECG, certainly better to check it out rather than wait. I would think at your age your doctor would order one more often.
> 
> Shirley, I thought you were going to tae it easy, I know you enjoy sharing your talents but take it easy. I will be reading along, I'm sure.


I guess they can treat it he is on medication for a month twice a day. I don't know what it does but I sure am going to look it up as soon as I get a minute. I am playing hooky right now and starting out later than I should be.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorry, it was 'tongue in cheek' I have a fairly warped sense of humour, I suspect.


I understood, my answer was "tongue in cheek"  My sense of humor is pretty odd I have been told.


----------



## NanaCaren

TNS said:


> I think I must have joined a bit after you, Machriste as Sam was established as our beloved host. I think I had read about it in the UK 'Knitting' magazine as I'd treated myself to it after starting to knit again after a very long gap.


I was looking for a couple different patterns and both time was directed to KP. I didn't join right away copied and pasted the patterns. Had to join as when I needed to ask as question about one of the patterns. At first most of the communicating I did was through pm's and emails. When I found the Tea Party I was hooked.


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> It's the Isle of Arran and the mountain is called Goat Fell.....and no, I don't know why! :lol: It is also called the sleeping warrior as it is said to resemble such.


That is so peaceful, thanks for sharing it. It goes perfectly with the music I am listening to right now.


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> Good morning, Caren.
> Sounds like a good deal on the teen's vehicle and will save you lots of traveling time! They may not like learning how to do simple repairs but will if they need that knowledge.
> Any word from your step-dad?
> Junek


Good morning June. It was one of the best deals in a long time. They are possessing the fact that if they wish to drive the car they need to learn how to fix it. When Grant was learning a friend of ours gave us an old suburban. He had to replace both front fenders, change the transmission and tune it up before it was drivable.


----------



## NanaCaren

agnescr said:


> Gwenn i do my very best to avoid cameras...hate my photo being taken


I try to avoid the camera too unless I'm on the working end of it. I was on the other end too often as a child, don't' like having my photo taken at all now.


----------



## NanaCaren

sassafras123 said:


> Caren, so sorry to hear of dx. Hugs and prayers.


Thank you  HUGS back to you


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Did you see this on the main Forum today under 'Knitted fences'? I thought it was great. It's made by a woman from Shetland and it is knitted with the same black twine that the fishermen use for their nets. Takes lace knitting to a whole new realm! :thumbup:


Wow, that is fantastic!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

NanaCaren said:


> Sorry about that had planned on posting it. Here it is. It is delicious too. Grant did good with this one when he tested to see how good it is. Not my receipt though.
> 
> CHICKEN CORDON BLEU CASSEROLE
> 
> 1 lb. Pasta (I used penne-you could use any fun shaped pasta)
> 1 cup Chicken Breasts, cooked and cubed
> 1 cup Ham, cooked and cubed
> 1 1/2 cups Milk
> 8 oz. Cream Cheese (softened)
> 2 Tbsp. Dried Minced Onion
> 2 cups Swiss Cheese, shredded
> Salt
> Pepper
> Cayenne Pepper
> 1 cup Panko Crumbs
> 1/2 cup Butter, melted
> 
> Bring a large pot of water to a boil over med-high heat. Salt it and add the pasta; cook until al dente (about 11 minutes-I used whole wheat pasta which takes a bit longer than regular pasta). Drain and return to the pot. Add in the chicken and ham and toss to combine.
> 
> Preheat the broiler. In a medium saucepan, combine the milk, cream cheese and minced onion over low-medium heat. Cook, stirring frequently, until it becomes a smooth texture (about 5 minutes). Stir into the pasta mixture. Stir in the Swiss cheese and season with salt and pepper to taste.
> 
> Transfer pasta to a baking dish and top with Panko crumbs. Pour melted butter over crumbs and broil until browned (I gave it 4 minutes).


TY for posting this-- and I have all the ingredients! But will wait until a bit cooler to make it.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

KateB said:


> Did you see this on the main Forum today under 'Knitted fences'? I thought it was great. It's made by a woman from Shetland and it is knitted with the same black twine that the fishermen use for their nets. Takes lace knitting to a whole new realm! :thumbup:


WOW! How did I miss that one??? TY for posting it again.

Also loved the cloud pix-- forgot who posted.

And Purple Fi and the pix of the "boys"-- very cute.


----------



## NanaCaren

Kansas g-ma said:


> TY for posting this-- and I have all the ingredients! But will wait until a bit cooler to make it.


You are most welcome, I enjoy sharing receipts with others. 
If you have a toaster oven it works great and does't heat the house so bad. or you could do what I have done many times and take the toaster oven outdoors on the warmest days. I even put my slow cooker outdoors to keep all heat out of the house.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks Bon -- I am having fun with it - no pressure - no
> organizing -- we are just going to have a discussion on color - mostly in shawls -- check out the Lace Party and read how we got the idea. I find I like to keep my mind off of borrowing trouble and teaching is thereaupeutic for me. (quote)
> 
> Designer, I feel the same way about teaching-- DD#2 says is part of my makeup-- if I know how I'll teach you how. And yes, teaching like this is VERY therapeutic.
> 
> Yes, most people are really afraid of color. One thing I found helpful when teaching quilters about color was to have them pick a fabric they loved and use those colors-- also works with a painting (assuming the artist was a decent one!)


----------



## Kansas g-ma

NanaCaren said:


> You are most welcome, I enjoy sharing receipts with others.
> If you have a toaster oven it works great and does't heat the house so bad. or you could do what I have done many times and take the toaster oven outdoors on the warmest days. I even put my slow cooker outdoors to keep all heat out of the house.


Oh, hadn't thought about putting oven outside-- I did plan to use toaster oven anyway! I have grounded outlet on front porch-- would work well!


----------



## Bonnie7591

KateB said:


> Did you see this on the main Forum today under 'Knitted fences'? I thought it was great. It's made by a woman from Shetland and it is knitted with the same black twine that the fishermen use for their nets. Takes lace knitting to a whole new realm! :thumbup:


Wow!, that's beautiful.
Quite an undertaking to make a fence.


----------



## NanaCaren

Kansas g-ma said:


> Oh, hadn't thought about putting oven outside-- I did plan to use toaster oven anyway! I have grounded outlet on front porch-- would work well!


Hot weather has never been my friend I take as many of my small appliances outdoors as soon as it warms up. I even have a home made solar oven so I don't have to heat the house up. I can put the food in it in the morning and it ail be ready and not burnt at the end of the day.


----------



## Bonnie7591

melyn said:


> I too have an automatic car, when i was having driving lessons I just couldn't coordinate the mirror clutch and gear lever and was always coasting round corners and getting in trouble with the instructor lol. I had to pass my test quicker than expected cos my lift to work was leaving and public transport didn't go there that i ended up passing my test in a automatic car. I always intended to take it again in a geared car as at that time automatics were not very easy to find but as they became more popular I never bothered.
> My thoughts and prayers to all who need them and (((((hugs))))) to all. lyn x


Does your liscence say you are only able to drive an automatic? Here your get a lisence & can drive any car or smaller truck, you must do a special test for those with air brakes & for semis. I think the majority of vehicles here are automatics now but most farm people can drive a standard. I learned to drive the old standard grain truck when I was 13 so proficient in both.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Agnes, great photos, Quinn is such a cutie. Nice to put a face to your name too. I try to be behind the camera as much as possible, never like how I look in photos.
Purplefi, congrats on the new GD such fun to knit for another girl. Great photos. Hope you enjoy your vacation.
Caren, sorry the news about your SF is not good, hope they can find a type of treatment that is not too dreadful
I will have to google solar oven, have not heard of that before.


----------



## Sorlenna

jknappva said:


> Thank goodness, I don't have to deal with them any longer. Those and honeysuckle just never give up. I think they would wind around a person if they stood in one place too long.
> Junek


And when one is pulling them out of the garden, they seem to grow a foot or more overnight! :roll: I guess it's all in one's perspective!


----------



## Sorlenna

Congratulations on the new LM, PurpleFi.

Agnes, good to 'see' you! 



NanaCaren said:


> Mum just messaged me, he in stage 3. Scar tissue would have been nice, that is what my sister's was.


I'm sorry to hear this. Sending good thoughts.

Shirley and Pat and June, sending good thoughts for your upcoming tests and results as well.

Funny about color--I tend to avoid mixes in knitting but go crazy with it in quilts. I've never thought about that before!

We have a busy weekend coming up; we're seeing friends on Friday and Saturday nights and then a family get together on Sunday--so I don't expect to get much knitting done, but it's too hot to work on any larger projects anyway (96F yesterday). Maybe I'll try to get started on some new socks...we shall see.

Hope everyone is having a good day/night--hugs & blessings.


----------



## Lurker 2

agnescr said:


> Angora so sorry to hear about yout DFL, condolences and hugs to you all .
> June its best to get anything thats not usual to you checked out,heart attacks in women are far different to what men get ,when I had mine there was no clutching pain etc, in fact I worked half a shift before admitting I felt dreadful, got sent along to the day unit at the hospital I worked in, checked out by paramedics,put in an ambulance and carted of to our main hospital 6 miles away,I spent over 2 weeks in there
> spent some time yesterday with Quinn and AmyLee he is growing fast and wants to be on the move,AmyLee is besotted with him.
> Colin is still on intravenous antibiotics and a wee bit more confused than he has been of late, so maybe its the drugs
> will have to go back and see what else I missed


Odd, I knew your age- but my mental image of you is of the girl who grew up partly in Kenya!!!!!!! Lovely to see you at last!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

NanaCaren said:


> Hot weather has never been my friend I take as many of my small appliances outdoors as soon as it warms up. I even have a home made solar oven so I don't have to heat the house up. I can put the food in it in the morning and it ail be ready and not burnt at the end of the day.


We made a foil-covered box to use as a solar oven when we camped-- really impressed the family next door when we baked cookies for them to take as they left the camp grounds. I just don't bake in summer-- don't need the calories, etc. I do bake in winter and take things to Sr Center.


----------



## KateB

agnescr said:


> ok where is the pattern?  :lol:


With your experience of knitting fancy shawls you'd have no bother knocking up a lace fence!
Lovely pictures of the kids and your good self Agnes. Always nice to put a face to a name.


----------



## KateB

Gweniepooh said:


> Off to knit a bit. TTYL


For a horse?.... :lol: Sorry, after the knitted fence I couldn't resist!


----------



## KateB

NanaCaren said:


> That is so peaceful, thanks for sharing it. It goes perfectly with the music I am listening to right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're right it does. Arran is a very special place and I can see the top of its mountains from our bedroom window.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Sorry about that had planned on posting it. Here it is. It is delicious too. Grant did good with this one when he tested to see how good it is. Not my receipt though.
> 
> CHICKEN CORDON BLEU CASSEROLE
> 
> 1 lb. Pasta (I used penne-you could use any fun shaped pasta)
> 1 cup Chicken Breasts, cooked and cubed
> 1 cup Ham, cooked and cubed
> 1 1/2 cups Milk
> 8 oz. Cream Cheese (softened)
> 2 Tbsp. Dried Minced Onion
> 2 cups Swiss Cheese, shredded
> Salt
> Pepper
> Cayenne Pepper
> 1 cup Panko Crumbs
> 1/2 cup Butter, melted
> 
> Bring a large pot of water to a boil over med-high heat. Salt it and add the pasta; cook until al dente (about 11 minutes-I used whole wheat pasta which takes a bit longer than regular pasta). Drain and return to the pot. Add in the chicken and ham and toss to combine.
> 
> Preheat the broiler. In a medium saucepan, combine the milk, cream cheese and minced onion over low-medium heat. Cook, stirring frequently, until it becomes a smooth texture (about 5 minutes). Stir into the pasta mixture. Stir in the Swiss cheese and season with salt and pepper to taste.
> 
> Transfer pasta to a baking dish and top with Panko crumbs. Pour melted butter over crumbs and broil until browned (I gave it 4 minutes).


Wonderful, thank you for posting, saved to make for David, he will love it.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I am heading to dreamland but before I go here a couple photos of the sky from tonight while taking the teens home.
> 
> It was amazing to watch it change form white to shade of pinks
> 
> good night and pleasant dreams to all.
> HUGS for everyone's well.
> 
> Update on my stepfather, while running blood work they discovered he has Lime Disease as well. He is being treated for it while we wait for appointments and results on the cancer.


Beautiful sky. 
On wow, Lime Disease? That can't be helping with the cancer, that's for sure. I hope that the results on the cancer show just stage one. 
Hugs


----------



## Poledra65

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kaye, glad your house didn't get too much damage from the hail. It must have been big or with lots of wind to break windows. What a mess it can make.
> We have had lots of thunderstorms the last week but only wind & rain. We've had about 3" of rain by now but 10 miles east they've had 8 or 9 inches.
> Caren, your poor step-father, like he needed another problem. I didn't know there was a treatment for Lyme disease.
> 
> June, I hope all is well with the ECG, certainly better to check it out rather than wait. I would think at your age your doctor would order one more often.
> 
> Shirley, I thought you were going to tae it easy, I know you enjoy sharing your talents but take it easy. I will be reading along, I'm sure.


Golf ball sized, they are saying we are to get more almost every day this week. I am praying that that was the end to it.


----------



## Poledra65

KateB said:


> It's the Isle of Arran and the mountain is called Goat Fell.....and no, I don't know why! :lol: It is also called the sleeping warrior as it is said to resemble such.


Very lovely, so serene.


----------



## Poledra65

KateB said:


> Did you see this on the main Forum today under 'Knitted fences'? I thought it was great. It's made by a woman from Shetland and it is knitted with the same black twine that the fishermen use for their nets. Takes lace knitting to a whole new realm! :thumbup:


Wow!!! I wouldn't mind that fence at all, not sure that I want to do the work though. lol


----------



## Poledra65

agnescr said:


> Angora so sorry to hear about yout DFL, condolences and hugs to you all .
> June its best to get anything thats not usual to you checked out,heart attacks in women are far different to what men get ,when I had mine there was no clutching pain etc, in fact I worked half a shift before admitting I felt dreadful, got sent along to the day unit at the hospital I worked in, checked out by paramedics,put in an ambulance and carted of to our main hospital 6 miles away,I spent over 2 weeks in there
> spent some time yesterday with Quinn and AmyLee he is growing fast and wants to be on the move,AmyLee is besotted with him.
> Colin is still on intravenous antibiotics and a wee bit more confused than he has been of late, so maybe its the drugs
> will have to go back and see what else I missed


Lovely family. :thumbup: Good to see you. 
Hoping that it is the meds that are causing Colins confusion and that they are able to get him more stable and settled soon.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is a lovely 11c/52f at 7:21am. The sun is shinning the birds are singing. going to be another day on the road with what I'm hoping will be the last for a while. I am missing the quiet of home.
> 
> Today's coffee with some sidewalk art.
> 
> Healing energy to those in need and HUGS for everyone.


Morning Caren, love the coffee, the sidewalk art is brilliant, looks so lifelike doesn't it. 
Hopefully you will get a nice quiet day soon. 
Hugs


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> Wow! Glad you and Marla had minimum damage. But sorry others had so much. Mother Nature can sure let us know who's boss...and it AIN'T us!! LOL!
> Junek


Yes, seeing all the damage that was suffered by so many others, brought ours into perspective. I put the garden fence back up this afternoon, and hoping that all the veggies make a complete recovery, but at least they were just veggies. 
Mother Nature and I are not currently on speaking terms and if she were to come to close, I would poke her with a knitting needle just for spite. lol
So sorry that your StepFather is stage 3 but hoping that the meds and treatments will take care of it and kick it's butt. 
Have a good day. 
Hugs


----------



## Poledra65

sassafras123 said:


> Agnes, thank you for pic. I love having a picture to go with the name.
> Leaving for Napa tomorrow so need to get my act in gear. Thankfully DH finally got the faucet in the kitchen fixed. Wish I could take Maya.but DD has a cat. So she will stay home and register come twice a day. I know, if I had gotten another Golden I wouldn't have to worry about that. My Golden even put up with my son's pet rat.but I wanted a Dobie and did not want all that hair.
> Was getting out of car on desert so still had door open with Maya outside car Monday. Big black lab I didn't know bounds over and jumps up against my shoulder. Happened so fast couldn't read body language but automatically started petting and saying " down". And what did my protector Maya do? She's hoped back in the car and got in backseat! One of these days I'm going to tell her she is a Doberman floor God's sake and suppose to protect. Ah well she is wonderfully sweet.


LOL!! Poor Maya, she doesn't realize she's not just a large lap dog?  But sweet and loving does have it's merits. lol


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> I understood, my answer was "tongue in cheek"  My sense of humor is pretty odd I have been told.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> My goodness sorry to hear of all the distraction from the hail. Glad it didn't get your place as badly, good that Marla's was not too bad either.
> I learned how to fix a lot and see no reason why this bunch shouldn't learn. It is going to get safetied this morning.  Will post a picture of it so we can have before and after photos. The teens father couldn't even change the oil when I met him. Was funny to see a 13 year old teaching an adult how to change the oil along with a lot of other stuff.
> I agree knowledge is power in more ways than one.


 It's good for them, and if they put work into it, they have a greater appreciation for the car. I imagine that by the time Grant was done with the suberban he was able to fix most anything that happened when he was driving it. 
lol, It's hard to imagine a grown man that doesn't know how to change oil, a woman yes, but not a man. lol


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Poledra65 said:


> Mother Nature and I are not currently on speaking terms and if she were to come to close, I would poke her with a knitting needle just for spite. lol


Don't know but what a poke with a knitting needle might just rile her up worse!! LOL


----------



## martina

Congratulations on a new little madam, Purple-Fi.


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning June. It was one of the best deals in a long time. They are possessing the fact that if they wish to drive the car they need to learn how to fix it. When Grant was learning a friend of ours gave us an old suburban. He had to replace both front fenders, change the transmission and tune it up before it was drivable.


My husband never did learn much about cars...putting in gas and water and changing tires. My youngest son was repairing the transmission in the old Ford Falcon we gave him before he got out of high school. And he still loves cars...has several muscle cars and two garages. He's always doing work on his race car. And my oldest son worked as a master mechanic for years before COPD ended his working days.
If your stepfather has what I think is Lyme disease, it's caused be the bite of a Rocky Mountain Spotted tick....think that's the correct name. My oldest daughter had a bite on her leg years ago after she was grown. She described it to me and I told her to go to the dr and it was the start of Lyme disease. It can be nasty stuff if not found.
So sorry to hear your step-father has this to contend with, too.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> I try to avoid the camera too unless I'm on the working end of it. I was on the other end too often as a child, don't' like having my photo taken at all now.


I try to avoid cameras as much as possible!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Thank you to all of you for the best wishes for my EKG.
Fortunately, as Sheldon on "The Big Bang Theory" says my heart beat is as regular as a 'German train schedule'!!!
Even I could tell from seeing the EKG that there wasn't a problem.
A relief to finally KNOW for certain. I absolutely love my dr. He didn't belittle my concerns. But also explained fully that the arthritis and bone cysts in my shoulder would definitely cause the pain in my upper arm. My orthopedist sends him a detailed letter and x-rays every time I visit HIM so he knows exactly what is going on.
The tummy discomfort is from the arthritis medicine I take twice daily so he gave me a prescription to deal with that.
Just wish that Caren's step-father had better results.
And still praying that Shirley's EKG today is not as bad as she and the dr.expect.
Again, thank all of you for being so very caring.
Hugs to all of you, my sisters and brother of the heart!!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

I promised a picture of my great great nephew. This is a picture of my sister and Jase, NOT her grandchild. Her only son is a confirmed bachelor.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Bonnie7591 said:


> Does your liscence say you are only able to drive an automatic? Here your get a lisence & can drive any car or smaller truck, you must do a special test for those with air brakes & for semis. I think the majority of vehicles here are automatics now but most farm people can drive a standard. I learned to drive the old standard grain truck when I was 13 so proficient in both.


I learned to drive in the Dark Ages when I don't think there were automatic transmissions. But now I think they're standard on most vehicles. And with some of the more expensive farm equipment,too, probably. I mean if they have enclosed air conditioned tractors, I'm sure they have automatic transmissions,too!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Sorlenna said:


> And when one is pulling them out of the garden, they seem to grow a foot or more overnight! :roll: I guess it's all in one's perspective!


I'm sure you're right. But I fought them too much on bushes when I lived in the country to even consider the beauty of the flowers!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> Golf ball sized, they are saying we are to get more almost every day this week. I am praying that that was the end to it.


And on the Weather Channel, only Nebraska was mentioned as getting the bad hail damage. If you hadn't posted, I would never have known it was in your area, too.
Mother Nature is really on a tear, as someone said earlier!
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren

Bonnie7591 said:


> Agnes, great photos, Quinn is such a cutie. Nice to put a face to your name too. I try to be behind the camera as much as possible, never like how I look in photos.
> Purplefi, congrats on the new GD such fun to knit for another girl. Great photos. Hope you enjoy your vacation.
> Caren, sorry the news about your SF is not good, hope they can find a type of treatment that is not too dreadful
> I will have to google solar oven, have not heard of that before.


solar ovens can be made from most anything including pole coolers. Even cardboard boxes, a couple of examples. I'll get a photo of mine it is made from an old apartment size freezer.


----------



## Poledra65

Kansas g-ma said:


> Don't know but what a poke with a knitting needle might just rile her up worse!! LOL


LOL! There is that!!


----------



## NanaCaren

Kansas g-ma said:


> We made a foil-covered box to use as a solar oven when we camped-- really impressed the family next door when we baked cookies for them to take as they left the camp grounds. I just don't bake in summer-- don't need the calories, etc. I do bake in winter and take things to Sr Center.


WE did that as well. My son and his buddies made a solar oven for their since project and sold hot dogs cooked in it. They raised enough money to buy pizza for the entire class for three day lunches. I bake all year. My sister bakes cookies and baked potatoes in her car window while she is working. When she arrives home from work the grandkids have fresh cookies. A friend of mine cooks rice in her car window while at work. I have made cakes the someway. Never have to worry about them burning.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> I try to avoid cameras as much as possible!!
> Junek


for that matter so do I- much prefer being at the back of it.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Thank you to all of you for the best wishes for my EKG.
> Fortunately, as Sheldon on "The Big Bang Theory" says my heart beat is as regular as a 'German train schedule'!!!
> Even I could tell from seeing the EKG that there wasn't a problem.
> A relief to finally KNOW for certain. I absolutely love my dr. He didn't belittle my concerns. But also explained fully that the arthritis and bone cysts in my shoulder would definitely cause the pain in my upper arm. My orthopedist sends him a detailed letter and x-rays every time I visit HIM so he knows exactly what is going on.
> The tummy discomfort is from the arthritis medicine I take twice daily so he gave me a prescription to deal with that.
> Just wish that Caren's step-father had better results.
> And still praying that Shirley's EKG today is not as bad as she and the dr.expect.
> Again, thank all of you for being so very caring.
> Hugs to all of you, my sisters and brother of the heart!!!
> Junek


So glad to hear this, June!


----------



## Cashmeregma

I am asking Admin. to remove my membership because I found that what I posted in here was automatically posted on the internet and when I googled DH's dad's name to see if there was any official news about his passing, there was my post sending them to KP to see anything and all I have said on here. Plus, I was not given authority to release news of his death. :shock: It feels so private on here but apparently it isn't and I am not saavy enough. I have learned the hard way. Maybe I will join under another name later when I am more saavy about just how public anything we say on here is. This has nothing to do with anybody on here, it is all me and my lack of knowledge that anything I say can be googled if they know the right topic that I just commented on and sadly it was about my FIL and comes up. Admin says they removed the post, but it may not even be the main post as there were several on the same page. I think you all know how much I enjoy KTP but best I take a break until I know better how the internet works. If FIL's name hadn't been used I would have been ok. That is where I made the mistake. It was in the bio and I may have said it too. My DH does not know this got posted on the internet and I am hoping he doesn't find out and hope it won't be an issue.

I must add Bushels of Hugs for all my dear friends here. You are so special.

Admin. says they removed the post but it is still there when I google it. Maybe they can't remove it from there. Oh well. Live and learn right. I think we all have a lot to learn about this internet and that there is no privacy.


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> You're right it does. Arran is a very special place and I can see the top of its mountains from our bedroom window.


Oh you are so lucky to have this view, I can imagine I would likely stay in bed just looking out the window.


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> I promised a picture of my great great nephew. This is a picture of my sister and Jase, NOT her grandchild. Her only son is a confirmed bachelor.
> Junek


Awe, he's just a cutie!!


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> solar ovens can be made from most anything including pole coolers. Even cardboard boxes, a couple of examples. I'll get a photo of mine it is made from an old apartment size freezer.


Oh what a great idea!!! I should see if I could make one to take camping with us.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Oh what a great idea!!! I should see if I could make one to take camping with us.


they are fantastic I love mine.


----------



## Lurker 2

*Angora* dear heart, if you do see this know we are all concerned this has happened and will miss you so much.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> they are fantastic I love mine.


I googled and I think I have an old sunshade that will work, so may just have to see if I can find, oh, I know where the perfect box is, I am going to make one in a day or so I think. 
Love yours, if my freezer, were to quit, hopefully no time soon, I will try using it the way you did.


----------



## cmaliza

Ceili said:


> I love Maine *****! I had one, Rufus, years ago when eldest DD was a baby (actually the cat came first). He decided that he was her father, and protected her diligently. When we moved to the USVI, he followed my husband and his father everywhere. One, day the guys decided to wax the floor of the restaurant. Rufus followed them about halfway in and realized his feet were wet (rendering him, in his mind at least, unable to walk), so sat down, with his beautiful fluffy tail straight behind him. By the time my husband realized he was there, Rufus was firmly stuck to the floor. John had to rip him off the floor as gently as possible, of course, but the results were not pretty. Rufus hindquarters were furless from the tip of his tail all the way down the back of his legs. Very painful for him, but extremely embarrassing (or em-bare-assing, LOL). Rufus had designated himself the greater at our restaurant, meeting the guests at the foot of the stairs and leading them upstairs to the dining room, before handing them over to my FIL to be seated. Rufus didnt show his face (or rear-end) for months. All our regular guests asked after him and some of them actually brought him get-well gifts. Once he was all furry again, he was back to his usual, ultra-cool self. Unfortunately, the Virgin Islands have the wrong climate for a cat of this breed and he only lived several more years.


~~~Good story! :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> I googled and I think I have an old sunshade that will work, so may just have to see if I can find, oh, I know where the perfect box is, I am going to make one in a day or so I think.
> Love yours, if my freezer, were to quit, hopefully no time soon, I will try using it the way you did.


boxes work fantastic as long as you don't leave it out in the rain :roll: You will have to post a photo of it if you get one made.


----------



## agnescr

jknappva said:


> I promised a picture of my great great nephew. This is a picture of my sister and Jase, NOT her grandchild. Her only son is a confirmed bachelor.
> Junek


what a wee sweetie


----------



## Lurker 2

agnescr said:


> what a wee sweetie


ditto


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> It's good for them, and if they put work into it, they have a greater appreciation for the car. I imagine that by the time Grant was done with the suberban he was able to fix most anything that happened when he was driving it.
> lol, It's hard to imagine a grown man that doesn't know how to change oil, a woman yes, but not a man. lol


I was surprised too was the first man I'd met that had no idea what to do with a car other than take it to a garage. Grant loves that he was made to learn how to fix nearly everything has saved him lots of money.


----------



## martina

Lurker 2 said:


> *Angora* dear heart, if you do see this know we are all concerned this has happened and will miss you so much.


From me too.


----------



## Sorlenna

Lovely family, June!

Solar ovens are intriguing--may have to do a little research as goodness knows we have no shortage of solar power here, especially right now!


----------



## machriste

June, such good news re your EKG. Glad you have a doctor with such a "good bedside manner."

Angora, you will be missed! I had no idea what was sent here was as public as it appears to be. I'm very sorry for this troublesome situation.


----------



## Sorlenna

Angora, I do hope you will come back--we will miss you! I did know that people who do not sign in can read the posts--which is why I try to be careful about what I do and don't say, but I am saddened to think this might cause problems for you. HUGS.


----------



## pammie1234

Angora, my deepest sympathies for you and your DH.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> So glad to hear this, June!


Thank you, Julie. The concern was for nothing. I wish that Shirley could get some good news from her tests!
Junek


----------



## agnescr

martina said:


> From me too.


and me too x


----------



## jknappva

Angora1 said:


> I am asking Admin. to remove my membership because I found that what I posted in here was automatically posted on the internet and when I googled DH's dad's name to see if there was any official news about his passing, there was my post sending them to KP to see anything and all I have said on here. Plus, I was not given authority to release news of his death. :shock: It feels so private on here but apparently it isn't and I am not saavy enough. I have learned the hard way. Maybe I will join under another name later when I am more saavy about just how public anything we say on here is. This has nothing to do with anybody on here, it is all me and my lack of knowledge that anything I say can be googled if they know the right topic that I just commented on and sadly it was about my FIL and comes up. Admin says they removed the post, but it may not even be the main post as there were several on the same page. I think you all know how much I enjoy KTP but best I take a break until I know better how the internet works. If FIL's name hadn't been used I would have been ok. That is where I made the mistake. It was in the bio and I may have said it too. My DH does not know this got posted on the internet and I am hoping he doesn't find out and hope it won't be an issue.
> 
> I must add Bushels of Hugs for all my dear friends here. You are so special.
> 
> Admin. says they removed the post but it is still there when I google it. Maybe they can't remove it from there. Oh well. Live and learn right. I think we all have a lot to learn about this internet and that there is no privacy.


Oh, my dear, I am so sorry this happened. My best wishes and prayers go with you. Hope you can feel comfortable coming back soon
Many hugs,
Junek


----------



## Sorlenna

jknappva said:


> Thank you, Julie. The concern was for nothing. I wish that Shirley could get some good news from her tests!
> Junek


 :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

Angora1 said:


> How lovely.


~~~Angora....lovely new avatar! What is it? I can't judge the size, so.....a blanket? Cloth? Not sure. Whatever it is....love the colors & pattern! :thumbup: :thumbup:

~~~ahhhh...as I look closer...it is the zoo blanket! I love that! Beautiful! :mrgreen: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

thewren said:


> what a great picture sugarsugar - two precious girls - love the red hair - have been threatening to turn mine red - what do you think guys? --- sam


~~~Would you include the beard? If not, you could have a built in Santa hat! :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

thewren said:


> dave with his wealth of knowledge was much more interesting that I think I am - he was always coming up with new things - I miss him a lot. --- sam --- not that I think I am not a good host - just don't have the broad knowledge he has.


~~~You have different knowledge, and a different life's journey. You come up with new stuff all the time....all those new recipes! Yes, you are a good host. You have a charming way with words....love it! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## agnescr

this is my latest shawl Teresa Rose by stevieland,supposed to be fingering weight but I think it is nearer sport.

can't get the colour to show but it is actually apricot


----------



## KateB

jknappva said:


> Thank you to all of you for the best wishes for my EKG.
> Fortunately, as Sheldon on "The Big Bang Theory" says my heart beat is as regular as a 'German train schedule'!!!
> Even I could tell from seeing the EKG that there wasn't a problem.
> A relief to finally KNOW for certain. I absolutely love my dr. He didn't belittle my concerns. But also explained fully that the arthritis and bone cysts in my shoulder would definitely cause the pain in my upper arm. My orthopedist sends him a detailed letter and x-rays every time I visit HIM so he knows exactly what is going on.
> The tummy discomfort is from the arthritis medicine I take twice daily so he gave me a prescription to deal with that.
> Just wish that Caren's step-father had better results.
> And still praying that Shirley's EKG today is not as bad as she and the dr.expect.
> Again, thank all of you for being so very caring.
> Hugs to all of you, my sisters and brother of the heart!!!
> Junek


So glad to hear that your heart is ok and that the doctor has helped with your tummy troubles.


----------



## KateB

jknappva said:


> I promised a picture of my great great nephew. This is a picture of my sister and Jase, NOT her grandchild. Her only son is a confirmed bachelor.
> Junek


Lovely picture!


----------



## budasha

Gosh, we're a chatty bunch. I left at page 25 and we're already up to 75. I'm never going to get caught up (sigh).


----------



## sassafras123

Agnes, your shawl is gorgeous.


----------



## Bonnie7591

jknappva said:


> I learned to drive in the Dark Ages when I don't think there were automatic transmissions. But now I think they're standard on most vehicles. And with some of the more expensive farm equipment,too, probably. I mean if they have enclosed air conditioned tractors, I'm sure they have automatic transmissions,too!!
> Junek


You still have to use the clutch but they have whats called a power shift, much easier than the old stick shift. The prices charged for those tractors they should be gold lined :roll:


----------



## Bonnie7591

jknappva said:


> I promised a picture of my great great nephew. This is a picture of my sister and Jase, NOT her grandchild. Her only son is a confirmed bachelor.
> Junek


Cute little fellow, such beautiful big eyesl. Your sister sure looks like you


----------



## budasha

KateB said:


> I love them too. I think I've mentioned before that we had one called Tarqui (short for Tarquin of Brisbane, his kennel name) and now my niece owns a beauty called Harvie. Such a nice natured dog and the biggest Retriever I have ever seen!


He's a beauty and I think he knows it.


----------



## Bonnie7591

My DH does almost all the fixing on our vehicles & both boys do some although the new vehicles ate so computerized it will soon be difficult to do your own work.
I have a VW Passat & they always want us to bring it in for service, Delbert had "words " with them about that as the nearest dealer is 3 hrs away so that's not going to happen, he told the manager if they would not give him information when he needs it they will sure get some good advertising.

June, glad to hear your ECG was all well, arthritis is not nice but much less a worry than your heart.



jknappva said:


> My husband never did learn much about cars...putting in gas and water and changing tires. My youngest son was repairing the transmission in the old Ford Falcon we gave him before he got out of high school. And he still loves cars...has several muscle cars and two garages. He's always doing work on his race car. And my oldest son worked as a master mechanic for years before COPD ended his working days.
> If your stepfather has what I think is Lyme disease, it's caused be the bite of a Rocky Mountain Spotted tick....think that's the correct name. My oldest daughter had a bite on her leg years ago after she was grown. She described it to me and I told her to go to the dr and it was the start of Lyme disease. It can be nasty stuff if not found.
> So sorry to hear your step-father has this to contend with, too.
> Hugs,
> Junek


----------



## budasha

agnescr said:


> Folks if you are squeamish skip the picture
> 
> :shock:
> 
> Bonnie this is the stage the "bum"finger is at now, I take some time to heal being diabetic,it feels like i have plaster(bandaid) to tight on it but nurse says that will go away , i hope so


Oh, that looks so sore. Hope it heals quickly.


----------



## Bonnie7591

NanaCaren said:


> WE did that as well. My son and his buddies made a solar oven for their since project and sold hot dogs cooked in it. They raised enough money to buy pizza for the entire class for three day lunches. I bake all year. My sister bakes cookies and baked potatoes in her car window while she is working. When she arrives home from work the grandkids have fresh cookies. A friend of mine cooks rice in her car window while at work. I have made cakes the someway. Never have to worry about them burning.


I have never heard of doing that before. Learn something new almost every day here.


----------



## cmaliza

jheiens said:


> Finally had a chance to read and catch up this evening. Off to bed now; another busy day tomorrow. Talk to you all tomorrow, I hope.
> 
> I was finally able to make the small white box show up for me. My # is 858.
> 
> Ohio Joy


~~~I think you win for the lowest # :thumbup: I'm assuming the numbers indicate how many joined before one. Right? I'm way up there at 21695.


----------



## cmaliza

tami_ohio said:


> My number is 12914 and I joined on March 22, 2011.
> 
> Tami


~~~I joined 2 months later (May 21, 2011) and the numbers had jumped to 21695......a difference of 8781!


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> boxes work fantastic as long as you don't leave it out in the rain :roll: You will have to post a photo of it if you get one made.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## agnescr

sassafras123 said:


> Agnes, your shawl is gorgeous.


Thank you if I can ver get it outside ithout getting soaked it might show inits right colour


----------



## PurpleFi

agnescr said:


> Thank you if I can ver get it outside ithout getting soaked it might show inits right colour


Never mind the colour the knitting is beautiful. X


----------



## Sorlenna

agnescr said:


> Thank you if I can ver get it outside ithout getting soaked it might show inits right colour


Stunning work, no matter the color. :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

Off to bed now as we are having a family bbq tomorrow and speaking Frdnch all day hurts my brain. Bonne nuit mes amis.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I was surprised too was the first man I'd met that had no idea what to do with a car other than take it to a garage. Grant loves that he was made to learn how to fix nearly everything has saved him lots of money.



I am sure it has saved him a lot and a lot of headaches too. I love the older cars that were easier to work on, putting in engines was fun.


----------



## Bonnie7591

agnescr said:


> this is my latest shawl Teresa Rose by stevieland,supposed to be fingering weight but I think it is nearer sport.
> 
> can't get the colour to show but it is actually apricot


Beautiful.


----------



## Poledra65

agnescr said:


> this is my latest shawl Teresa Rose by stevieland,supposed to be fingering weight but I think it is nearer sport.
> 
> can't get the colour to show but it is actually apricot


Gorgeous!!! In any color it would be gorgeous, you do fabulous work. I love Dees patterns. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom

Oh dear Angora, I really wish that you wouldn't go. Won't dh understand it was an accident. My heart is breaking right now for you. 

Please, please, please know that we love you and will miss you so.


----------



## KateB

Sorlenna said:


> Stunning work, no matter the color. :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Sorlenna said:


> Lovely family, June!
> 
> Solar ovens are intriguing--may have to do a little research as goodness knows we have no shortage of solar power here, especially right now!


Love solar cooking it takes longer but free. The only thing it doesn't do is brown the tops of things for that I use a blow torch. Outdoors of course makes life easy all the way around.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Beautiful sky.
> On wow, Lime Disease? That can't be helping with the cancer, that's for sure. I hope that the results on the cancer show just stage one.
> Hugs


Sadly the cancer is definitely stage 3. He only has one good lung and that was the right one.


----------



## melyn

Hi Bonnie, yes my licence only allows me to drive automatics, to drive anything with a gear stick i would need to retake my test in a geared car. If I had taken my test in aq geared car i could then have driven any type of vehicle, we also have to take a special test to drive arctics and heavy goods vehicles over a certain weight, we also have to take a special test to drive vehicles that carry over a certain number of passengers, cant remeber off the top of my head how many but think its 12 lyn



Bonnie7591 said:


> Does your liscence say you are only able to drive an automatic? Here your get a lisence & can drive any car or smaller truck, you must do a special test for those with air brakes & for semis. I think the majority of vehicles here are automatics now but most farm people can drive a standard. I learned to drive the old standard grain truck when I was 13 so proficient in both.


----------



## tami_ohio

NanaCaren said:


> Oh yes it sure is easier, I'd not likely be able to get back on. Remembering passwords has never been my thing.


I don't remember most of my passwords either. That's why I keep a note book of them all! And I use it regularly, because the darn computer keeps doing something every couple of weeks and logs me out of stuff.

Tami


----------



## gagesmom

my number is 40414, kinda cool that I have so many 4's. It's my fave number. :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna

melyn said:


> Hi Bonnie, yes my licence only allows me to drive automatics, to drive anything with a gear stick i would need to retake my test in a geared car. If I had taken my test in aq geared car i could then have driven any type of vehicle, we also have to take a special test to drive arctics and heavy goods vehicles over a certain weight, we also have to take a special test to drive vehicles that carry over a certain number of passengers, cant remeber off the top of my head how many but think its 12 lyn


I don't think we have a different license for standard or automatic, but we do have to pass a different test for motorcycles, taxis, and trucks, if they are commercial vehicles.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

jknappva said:


> I promised a picture of my great great nephew. This is a picture of my sister and Jase, NOT her grandchild. Her only son is a confirmed bachelor.
> Junek


Good looking folks just run in your family, don't they?


----------



## tami_ohio

Angora1 said:


> Just got a call this morning that DH's dad passed. He had been a minister most of his life but got a doctor's degree in psychology and not only helped others through counseling but had a school and trained counselors. He was 86 and just had a pacemaker put in and sounded the best he had sounded in years. Was excited that he'd had his cataracts removed and his eyesight operated on at the same time and could see so good now. I'm glad the last few weeks of his life had better quality for him. DH is in charge of a special function at the school this week with people coming from all over and the grandchildren are so busy. One starring in a play, another has a concert with a solo, and the other a dance recital. It will be so hard for everyone to get away. Next week there is nothing on the calendar for any of us but don't know that they can take that into consideration. We will be there no matter what. At this point, all we know is that he passed. Don't know exactly when or how or anything but I am hoping that he went in his sleep with no suffering. DH went down this last summer and did a tape recording with dad about his life so we have a wonderful treasure. This will be included in a book DH is writing. It all seems a little un-real right now and DH had to go as he is recording all day and then has to take our DGD for her t-ball photos and a game. She was having a bad asthma attack last night so we will see how that goes. A lovely thing is that last night we just used DH's birthday card from his dad and had a lovely dinner out with it, so we were thinking of him. Just spoke with him on the phone a few days ago too. The funeral may be in Florida or Ohio. So many questions but just have to be patient. Earlier this morning I was just thinking how much I missed all my family and friends that had passed and thinking how life is never the same. I still miss them so much.


Angora, I am so sorry to hear of your FIL's passing. You and your family have my sympathy and prayers.

Tami


----------



## Kansas g-ma

NanaCaren said:


> WE did that as well. My son and his buddies made a solar oven for their since project and sold hot dogs cooked in it. They raised enough money to buy pizza for the entire class for three day lunches. I bake all year. My sister bakes cookies and baked potatoes in her car window while she is working. When she arrives home from work the grandkids have fresh cookies. A friend of mine cooks rice in her car window while at work. I have made cakes the someway. Never have to worry about them burning.


Oh, my, gonna have to try using the car! On Wed when I get an hour massage (helps my arthritis and everything else) there are NO trees anywhere you can park so it ought to work well! I could take cookies to my friend in asst living--wow-- she would love that.


----------



## gagesmom

Gage and I are making chocolate chip cookies, first batch out of the oven. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Angora1 said:


> I am asking Admin. to remove my membership because I found that what I posted in here was automatically posted on the internet and when I googled DH's dad's name to see if there was any official news about his passing, there was my post sending them to KP to see anything and all I have said on here. Plus, I was not given authority to release news of his death. :shock: It feels so private on here but apparently it isn't and I am not saavy enough. I have learned the hard way. Maybe I will join under another name later when I am more saavy about just how public anything we say on here is. This has nothing to do with anybody on here, it is all me and my lack of knowledge that anything I say can be googled if they know the right topic that I just commented on and sadly it was about my FIL and comes up. Admin says they removed the post, but it may not even be the main post as there were several on the same page. I think you all know how much I enjoy KTP but best I take a break until I know better how the internet works. If FIL's name hadn't been used I would have been ok. That is where I made the mistake. It was in the bio and I may have said it too. My DH does not know this got posted on the internet and I am hoping he doesn't find out and hope it won't be an issue.
> 
> I must add Bushels of Hugs for all my dear friends here. You are so special.
> 
> Admin. says they removed the post but it is still there when I google it. Maybe they can't remove it from there. Oh well. Live and learn right. I think we all have a lot to learn about this internet and that there is no privacy.


This is just kind of scary== and why we should NOT use real names, I guess. We will all miss Angora, always enjoyed her posts.


----------



## NanaCaren

Went for a walk with a friend to get away from things this afternoon. We both needed a break from life, this is where it lead us. That is my friend at the end of the video.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Poledra65 said:


> I googled and I think I have an old sunshade that will work, so may just have to see if I can find, oh, I know where the perfect box is, I am going to make one in a day or so I think.
> Love yours, if my freezer, were to quit, hopefully no time soon, I will try using it the way you did.


We used just a cardboard box the copy paper came in (lots of those in a school), covered the inside with heavy-duty foil, added a rack, stood it on end and would face it toward the sun. We always got the food done very shortly.


----------



## NanaCaren

melyn said:


> Hi Bonnie, yes my licence only allows me to drive automatics, to drive anything with a gear stick i would need to retake my test in a geared car. If I had taken my test in aq geared car i could then have driven any type of vehicle, we also have to take a special test to drive arctics and heavy goods vehicles over a certain weight, we also have to take a special test to drive vehicles that carry over a certain number of passengers, cant remeber off the top of my head how many but think its 12 lyn


That is odd that you have to have separate licenses for automatic and gear stick. I can drive taxi and am working on my motorcycle license. A friend thinks I should get my truckers license probably not won't get it. I an operate fork lifts, bull dozers. front end loaders and a few more of the big machines just don't have a license for them. What I should get is my chauffeur license, I feel like one some times. :wink:


----------



## Kansas g-ma

agnescr said:


> Thank you if I can ver get it outside ithout getting soaked it might show inits right colour


Great shawl and second pix has what I assume is good color as it looks apricot.


----------



## iamsam

love the avatar daralene. --- sam



Angora1 said:


> Glad you liked it. Was nice for me to read it, even if I knew all of it. Made me feel somehow closer to him.


----------



## jknappva

Kansas g-ma said:


> Good looking folks just run in your family, don't they?


Thank you, what a nice compliment. My sister has always been a beauty and her personality is just as lovely as she is. I'll see if I can find a picture of my other sister. Unfortunately she will always be 30 years old.
Junek


----------



## tami_ohio

cmaliza said:


> Tami....do you have a brand name of the chasers that DO work? We have mice problems at the cottage....and really wnt to chase them away. We just bought some, but don't really know if they work or not, yet.


Carol, I will have to go out and look to see if there is a name on them. I don't think we have the box any more. I do know we got them at Mennard's and it was a box of 5, @ approx. $20-25. There are all different ones, and M read the boxes until he found what he thought would work the best. I will try to remember to go out tomorrow. It's raining now. I might melt if I go out in the rain! NOT! LOL

Tami


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> Gage and I are making chocolate chip cookies, first batch out of the oven. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Love those begging eyes!
Junek


----------



## tami_ohio

Gweniepooh said:


> Finished my first project since getting my embroidery machine up and running again. Know it's not knitting but wanted to share it. It is a belated birthday present for Marianne's housemate C.
> Since she has started crocheting I thought it would make a nice tote for her to put yarn, hooks, and small project in. I'm going to make myself one too. May modify the pattern and even add pockets.


That's beautiful Gwen! I think C will love it. Where did you get the pattern at, please? I have started sewing some again. I've made Arriana 2 dresses with matching diaper covers. And have fabric to make at least 4 more! 
Tami


----------



## flyty1n

NanaCaren said:


> That is odd that you have to have separate licenses for automatic and gear stick. I can drive taxi and am working on my motorcycle license. A friend thinks I should get my truckers license probably not won't get it. I an operate fork lifts, bull dozers. front end loaders and a few more of the big machines just don't have a license for them. What I should get is my chauffeur license, I feel like one some times. :wink:


 Having grown up on a farm where the tractors, grain trucks as well as our cars all had "stick" shifts, I love them and trust them. All my vehicles are stick shifts, very helpful in snow drifts and on hills. I have my motorcycle license and still love to ride my little 200 twin Honda in the summer time.


----------



## tami_ohio

NanaCaren said:


> Today I made a chicken cordon bleu casserole at the recommendation of Grant. It is sooo good. Instead of one large casserole I made it in individual servings. There is enough left over for a small casserole that we will have with a salad.


That looks really good! Can you please share the recipe?
Tami

Thank you for posting it when others asked. I have it copied and pasted.


----------



## NanaCaren

flyty1n said:


> Having grown up on a farm where the tractors, grain trucks as well as our cars all had "stick" shifts, I love them and trust them. All my vehicles are stick shifts, very helpful in snow drifts and on hills. I have my motorcycle license and still love to ride my little 200 twin Honda in the summer time.


I learned on a stick and have had many of both my favorites would have to be Austin mini, BMW, mustang. Those were all stick. All the ones were automatic except for my van. I have always been a passenger on the bike never rely needed to drive.


----------



## NanaCaren

tami_ohio said:


> That looks really good! Can you please share the recipe?
> Tami


It is a bit further down the same page I believe. It is much better than I thought it would be.


----------



## darowil

Almost ready to leave for my week or so away.
Planning on coffee on the way with Maryanne and have heard on the radio that a fugitive from the police is holed up in a building near by with the main road through the city closed. There are other people in the building as well but no idea whether they are being held as hostages or not. 
Hope to leave in 1/2 hour and must get things finsihed to go!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Darowil, do be careful what you are getting yourself into! 

Shifts on cars-- I learned on a stick, usually had a stick because they were supposed to get better mileage. Then I broke my right arm and couldn't drive unless it was automatic. Had to buy a stupid used car so I could get to work until the arm healed, which was quite a while, bad break, had to grow 1/4 inch of bone. Have had automatics ever since.


----------



## Bonnie7591

NanaCaren said:


> I learned on a stick and have had many of both my favorites would have to be Austin mini, BMW, mustang. Those were all stick. All the ones were automatic except for my van. I have always been a passenger on the bike never rely needed to drive.


I don't have a bike liscence, would rather be the passenger then I can gawk around & take pictures.


----------



## NanaCaren

Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't have a bike liscence, would rather be the passenger then I can gawk around & take pictures.


I love taking pictures too, but now I'd put a go pro camera on the front. Then I'd have lots of photos. and video.


----------



## Gweniepooh

You sound like my sister. You take a very nice photo; a very loving looking woman.


agnescr said:


> Gwenn i do my very best to avoid cameras...hate my photo being taken


----------



## Gweniepooh

He's a cutie pie for sure!


jknappva said:


> I promised a picture of my great great nephew. This is a picture of my sister and Jase, NOT her grandchild. Her only son is a confirmed bachelor.
> Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh

Thank you! It is an embroidery in the hoop design that I got from AZSticks.


tami_ohio said:


> That's beautiful Gwen! I think C will love it. Where did you get the pattern at, please? I have started sewing some again. I've made Arriana 2 dresses with matching diaper covers. And have fabric to make at least 4 more!
> Tami


----------



## pacer

Carol...Angora's avatar is the blanket she made for Bentley. It is beautiful on the front and the back of the blanket. 

Gwen...Loved the bag. Nicely done.

Caren...So sorry to hear of stage 3 cancer and lyme disease for your family member. I do believe in miracles. My DH's GF was given 3-6 months and lasted 7 years. He passed at the age of 93. We have another family member who has been at stage 4 cancer for over 6 years now. She is not doing so well right now, but far exceeded what doctor's estimated. She has a positive attitude and has dealt with the cancers with a sense of humor. 

Purplefi...So exciting to have another loved one joining the family. Enjoy your vacation with family.

I have been so exhausted for the past few weeks so I increased my Vitamin D and now have a lot more energy. I do need to be getting to sleep soon as I have a busy week and busy weekend coming up. Take care my dear friends.


----------



## iamsam

welcome to the knitting tea party master of none - so good of you to stop by and enjoy a cuppa with us - we are here all week so do plan of stopping in again - fresh hot tea and a chair with your name on it are always available - we'll definitely be looking for you. --- sam



master of none said:


> Angora 1
> My condolences to you and your family. When I read
> "Dr. Dobbins" it took me back to a program that a Dr. Dobbins had about Family Values with a bible verse closing out the program. As best that I can remember the program was only a few minutes long. The program was a daily inspiration. (played on local tv.)
> Sincerely
> Una


----------



## iamsam

I am curious why most of the cars have standard transmission -- are automatics more expensive? I prefer a manual shift but I am in the minority. --- sam



KateB said:


> Yes Sam I have a standard transmission car (had to ask DH if that meant it had a gear stick  ) and most of the cars sold over here are the same. You do get automatics too, but they are very much in the minority. Some of our bigger roundabouts have traffic lights on them too, and that does help!


----------



## iamsam

great looking family purplefi - and the "little" girls look so excited to be going on the ferry. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny France. Being very lazy, gd1 and Mr p are playing top trumps and I'm knitting.
> Hugs to everyone


----------



## iamsam

who is having the baby? --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Love the latest little top, please may I have the pattern so I can make one for my new gd due in November. Xx


----------



## iamsam

I would like to see the knitting needles. --- sam



KateB said:


> Did you see this on the main Forum today under 'Knitted fences'? I thought it was great. It's made by a woman from Shetland and it is knitted with the same black twine that the fishermen use for their nets. Takes lace knitting to a whole new realm! :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom

9 pm here and I am signing in to catch up, then hope to knit more on my latest all in one


----------



## iamsam

do you have to have a special license to drive a standard transmission? --- sam



melyn said:


> I too have an automatic car, when i was having driving lessons I just couldn't coordinate the mirror clutch and gear lever and was always coasting round corners and getting in trouble with the instructor lol. I had to pass my test quicker than expected cos my lift to work was leaving and public transport didn't go there that i ended up passing my test in a automatic car. I always intended to take it again in a geared car as at that time automatics were not very easy to find but as they became more popular I never bothered.
> My thoughts and prayers to all who need them and (((((hugs))))) to all. lyn x


----------



## iamsam

lovely lady - that is a good looking grandson and granddaughter you have there. I should hunt one of those for Bentley except he is almost walking. --- sam



agnescr said:


> Angora so sorry to hear about yout DFL, condolences and hugs to you all .
> June its best to get anything thats not usual to you checked out,heart attacks in women are far different to what men get ,when I had mine there was no clutching pain etc, in fact I worked half a shift before admitting I felt dreadful, got sent along to the day unit at the hospital I worked in, checked out by paramedics,put in an ambulance and carted of to our main hospital 6 miles away,I spent over 2 weeks in there
> spent some time yesterday with Quinn and AmyLee he is growing fast and wants to be on the move,AmyLee is besotted with him.
> Colin is still on intravenous antibiotics and a wee bit more confused than he has been of late, so maybe its the drugs
> will have to go back and see what else I missed


----------



## gagesmom

caught up so off I go. Gage has been having a hard time sleeping the last few nights. I go in and lay with him til he falls asleep. Will try to get back on later.

Hugs to you Caren as well after the news on your dsf.


----------



## iamsam

i can hear the needles clicking already. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Hi Gwen, this will be a Frence Petite Madame!


----------



## iamsam

so sorry for this caren - you've had quite enough bumps for a while. is he in any pain? --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Mum just messaged me, he in stage 3. Scar tissue would have been nice, that is what my sister's was.
> 
> You are welcome for the photos, my way of passing on a bit of happiness to everyone.


----------



## iamsam

this is very funny joy - i think my hickory would have done the same thing. lol --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Agnes, thank you for pic. I love having a picture to go with the name.
> Leaving for Napa tomorrow so need to get my act in gear. Thankfully DH finally got the faucet in the kitchen fixed. Wish I could take Maya.but DD has a cat. So she will stay home and register come twice a day. I know, if I had gotten another Golden I wouldn't have to worry about that. My Golden even put up with my son's pet rat.but I wanted a Dobie and did not want all that hair.
> Was getting out of car on desert so still had door open with Maya outside car Monday. Big black lab I didn't know bounds over and jumps up against my shoulder. Happened so fast couldn't read body language but automatically started petting and saying " down". And what did my protector Maya do? She's hoped back in the car and got in backseat! One of these days I'm going to tell her she is a Doberman floor God's sake and suppose to protect. Ah well she is wonderfully sweet.


----------



## iamsam

excellent news june - just what we wanted to hear - not about Arthur but that you are fine heart wise. --- sam



jknappva said:


> Thank you to all of you for the best wishes for my EKG.
> Fortunately, as Sheldon on "The Big Bang Theory" says my heart beat is as regular as a 'German train schedule'!!!
> Even I could tell from seeing the EKG that there wasn't a problem.
> A relief to finally KNOW for certain. I absolutely love my dr. He didn't belittle my concerns. But also explained fully that the arthritis and bone cysts in my shoulder would definitely cause the pain in my upper arm. My orthopedist sends him a detailed letter and x-rays every time I visit HIM so he knows exactly what is going on.
> The tummy discomfort is from the arthritis medicine I take twice daily so he gave me a prescription to deal with that.
> Just wish that Caren's step-father had better results.
> And still praying that Shirley's EKG today is not as bad as she and the dr.expect.
> Again, thank all of you for being so very caring.
> Hugs to all of you, my sisters and brother of the heart!!!
> Junek


----------



## iamsam

look at those big brown eyes and the impish look - what fun watching him grow. --- sam



jknappva said:


> I promised a picture of my great great nephew. This is a picture of my sister and Jase, NOT her grandchild. Her only son is a confirmed bachelor.
> Junek


----------



## iamsam

my father said that god created mechanics and us to keep them in business - i couldn't agree more. i can add oil and water, change the air filter, put air and gas where they are to go but that is about it. gary changes everyones oil around here. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> I was surprised too was the first man I'd met that had no idea what to do with a car other than take it to a garage. Grant loves that he was made to learn how to fix nearly everything has saved him lots of money.


----------



## iamsam

had not thought of that - a red beard - why not. lol --- sam



cmaliza said:


> ~~~Would you include the beard? If not, you could have a built in Santa hat! :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

that is beautiful agnes - lovely. --- sam



agnescr said:


> this is my latest shawl Teresa Rose by stevieland,supposed to be fingering weight but I think it is nearer sport.
> 
> can't get the colour to show but it is actually apricot


----------



## iamsam

does no one speak English in the family except gma and gpa? --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Off to bed now as we are having a family bbq tomorrow and speaking Frdnch all day hurts my brain. Bonne nuit mes amis.


----------



## sassafras123

Daralene, oh please rejoin as any name. I'll recognize your notes.


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> Gage and I are making chocolate chip cookies, first batch out of the oven. :thumbup: :thumbup:


The boys are growing! How old are they now?


----------



## pammie1234

I learned to drive on a stick shift. I drove a VW bug for about 10 years after college. I have had mostly automatics, but ex bought a standard truck, and made the comment that I probably wouldn't be able to drive it since it had been so long. Well, when he got behind the wheel, he didn't move very smoothly. Pretty funny, but it was hilarious when he told me to do better, and I did! 

Sending healing energy to those that are having struggles with health.


----------



## KatyNora

Angora, I'm sorry you feel it necessary to leave us for now. I hope you'll feel comfortable coming back some time soon.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Marking spot....


----------



## jheiens

'Night all. 

Hope to talk to y'all tomorrow.

Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam

and i am going to bed - sleepy. --- sam


----------



## PurpleFi

thewren said:


> does no one speak English in the family except gma and gpa? --- sam


My son and gs1 speak English but son's partner does not, gs2 is beginning to speak both and has just learnt to say Nanna. So we mostly speak French. I'm pretty good, Mr P speaks a bit of French and can understand if it is spoken slowly.


----------



## KateB

thewren said:


> I am curious why most of the cars have standard transmission -- are automatics more expensive? I prefer a manual shift but I am in the minority. --- sam


I don't think automatics are more expensive here Sam. As Lyn said if you sit your driving test on an automatic car then that is all you are allowed to drive, but if you pass on a car with a gear stick you can drive any other vehicle, with a few exceptions like lorries and large buses.


----------



## KateB

KatyNora said:


> Angora, I'm sorry you feel it necessary to leave us for now. I hope you'll feel comfortable coming back some time soon.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from suny france. Being very lazy lying in bed having a coffee.
Sending hugs to yo all :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

thewren said:


> what a great picture sugarsugar - two precious girls - love the red hair - have been threatening to turn mine red - what do you think guys? --- sam


LOL. Well........


----------



## agnescr

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from suny france. Being very lazy lying in bed having a coffee.
> Sending hugs to yo all :thumbup:


Can you please send some sunshine to Scotland...our 3rd day of rain and grey skies   :thumbdown:


----------



## sugarsugar

jknappva said:


> Don't sell yourself short, Sam. The Tea Party as it exists now would not have happened if you were not our guiding light.
> Junek


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TNS

jknappva said:


> I'm so sorry to hear it's a definite diagnosis.
> My prayers for all of you continue.
> Hugs, dearest friend.
> Junek


So sorry about DSDs diagnosis, Caren. Hugs for you from here also.


----------



## TNS

jknappva said:


> Good morning, PurpleFi! I know you're enjoying your time in France. Very handsome boys you have!
> Junek


I agree!


----------



## TNS

KateB said:


> For a horse?.... :lol: Sorry, after the knitted fence I couldn't resist!


Tee-hee! Think we have similarly warped senses of humour, Kate........


----------



## TNS

Bonnie7591 said:


> You still have to use the clutch but they have whats called a power shift, much easier than the old stick shift. The prices charged for those tractors they should be gold lined :roll:


Or equipped with kitchen and bedroom as they could pay for a house!


----------



## TNS

agnescr said:


> Thank you if I can ver get it outside ithout getting soaked it might show inits right colour


We can imagine the apricot colour and can see the wonderful pattern work. Its beautiful as are all of your shawls.


----------



## TNS

NanaCaren said:


> Went for a walk with a friend to get away from things this afternoon. We both needed a break from life, this is where it lead us. That is my friend at the end of the video.


Its strange how hypnotic water is, hope you found it therapeutic!


----------



## sugarsugar

Hello everyone..... still trying to catch up. I like to get on here in the evenings, but lately there always seems to be DD friends etc popping in and out and I cant concentrate.
Anyway be sure that I AM reading everyone's news.

Serena is now 7weeks old (already) and now weighs.... 10lb 11oz :shock: :shock:  Certainly thriving. Latest photo showing her practising smiling......


----------



## sugarsugar

I have a question for those that have a samsung galaxy tab.... Do you get lots of stupid ads? If not are you using a type of adblock? I mainly use the laptop on which I have Ad Block Plus, but that doesnt stop them on the tab........


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> He's a cutie pie for sure!


Thanks everyone for complimenting little JASE. Although I can take NO credit! If you remember when I posted last year, after the ultrasound, the Dr told his parents HE was a girl!! Surprise, he must have had his legs crossed in the womb!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> excellent news june - just what we wanted to hear - not about Arthur but that you are fine heart wise. --- sam


Thanks, Sam. The rest of the body is fading but the heart is ticking away like a Timex!! LOL! Since you're just a few years younger than I am, I know you'll remember those commercials!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> look at those big brown eyes and the impish look - what fun watching him grow. --- sam


Unfortunately, we'll have to watch him grow up long distance. They live all the way across country in WA state!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

sugarsugar said:


> Hello everyone..... still trying to catch up. I like to get on here in the evenings, but lately there always seems to be DD friends etc popping in and out and I cant concentrate.
> Anyway be sure that I AM reading everyone's news.
> 
> Serena is now 7weeks old (already) and now weighs.... 10lb 11oz :shock: :shock:  Certainly thriving. Latest photo showing her practising smiling......


She's so adorable! So glad we can watch her grow up.
But Sam is falling down on the job. We haven't had a picture of Bentley in MONTHS!
Junek


----------



## sugarsugar

jknappva said:


> She's so adorable! So glad we can watch her grow up.
> But Sam is falling down on the job. We haven't had a picture of Bentley in MONTHS!
> Junek


Hi there, I know.... I asked Sam for a current photo a few days ago. He will post one when he figures it out soon.  
Serena is just like a doll sometimes, but jeez is she strong! She can throw herself pretty good when being burped. :shock:


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> The violas have such happy little faces!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

budasha said:


> Gosh, we're a chatty bunch. I left at page 25 and we're already up to 75. I'm never going to get caught up (sigh).


Don't worry about the catch up too much- it is just great that you are able to drop in again!


----------



## Lurker 2

agnescr said:


> this is my latest shawl Teresa Rose by stevieland,supposed to be fingering weight but I think it is nearer sport.
> 
> can't get the colour to show but it is actually apricot


Have you been working on this despite your finger? It looks lovely- It can be annoying when the colour won't come true! At least it is something that bugs me.


----------



## sugarsugar

Page 48


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Off to bed now as we are having a family bbq tomorrow and speaking Frdnch all day hurts my brain. Bonne nuit mes amis.


Bon Matin? Bon Jour? Je ne sais pas- not sure what part of France you are in- and it is hard to tell at the moment whether someone is online! I got my 12 Viola's into the ground today (all three minutes of it left to go- nearly Friday here!) I have a solitary purple pansy flowering that I meant to photograph for you- but it is now past it's best so I won't bother! Hope you are having a wonderful break!


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> She's so adorable! So glad we can watch her grow up.
> But Sam is falling down on the job. We haven't had a picture of Bentley in MONTHS!
> Junek


You have a point there- Heidi reckons it won't be long and he will be walking- he walks around the furniture.


----------



## nittergma

Angora, I will miss your posts! It's just too bad that nothing is private any more! I hope this will get straightened out soon, and without too much trouble for you.


----------



## pammie1234

Good morning! Getting ready to go shopping-groceries and some needed baby items! My great nephews come today. I'm excited, but I wish my house was in better order! At least they won't be doing the white glove test! I hope to check in after they are asleep, but will probably just skim and post only to make sure I continue to get notifications. I'm sure I will be busy and TIRED! Check back later!


----------



## melyn

Sam you have to pass your test in a standard transmission car to drive 1 here, when i was learning to drive there was the option of learning and passing your test in an automatic or shift stick car. I f you passed in a shift stick you could drive either but if you passed your test in an automatic that's all you can drive while alone in the car, you could of course still drive a standard transmission if you displayed L plates and had an experienced driver who also had a full licence with you. Not sure if its still the same, an automatic is considered easier to drive and control hence the restriction on the licence. lyn
x


thewren said:


> do you have to have a special license to drive a standard transmission? --- sam


----------



## gagesmom

8:30am here and the sound of silence is beautiful. All the hustle and bustle of getting Gage ready for school is over. Greg and Gage have left to drop off Gage at school. The dogs and I are curled up in bed with the lap top.

I need to go back and catch up.


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> 8:30am here and the sound of silence is beautiful. All the hustle and bustle of getting Gage ready for school is over. Greg and Gage have left to drop off Gage at school. The dogs and I are curled up in bed with the lap top.
> 
> I need to go back and catch up.


Thanks for the time check, Mel! I have been struggling to work out what Shirley thinks of as Saturday morning, you would be an hour or two ahead of her?


----------



## gagesmom

No prob Julie, I think the pups are around 6 months. Yikes, time flies. They have so much energy and are always on the run.

Sugar- Serena is a real little beauty.

June so happy to hear that you are doing fine :thumbup: 

I agree with June, when do we get a new pic of Bentley, Sam. :lol:


----------



## TNS

sugarsugar said:


> Page 48


Your reminder just reminded me to say how lovely the smiling Serena looks in your latest photo. Those baby smiles are so precious.


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> Your reminder just reminded me to say how lovely the smiling Serena looks in your latest photo. Those baby smiles are so precious.


Lin, are you still on Alderney?


----------



## TNS

nittergma said:


> Angora, I will miss your posts! It's just too bad that nothing is private any more! I hope this will get straightened out soon, and without too much trouble for you.


Our radio 4 news just mentioned that talks with Google are underway re. removing any links to people who want their info deleted. Lots of folk now realise that they have silly things on Facebook etc which they can't delete even though they have resigned.


----------



## Lurker 2

Today's funny


----------



## TNS

Lurker 2 said:


> Lin, are you still on Alderney?


No, just back in Guernsey for a few days, medical appts etc and for visit from friends from Alderney coming over for their medical appts. They will stay overnight. We will get back there next week I hope, and then go to the mainland in time for DDs end of term and DHs work in England. We will definitely be back in Alderney at the start of July as that's the Fly-In so DH has to be there and I've been volunteered to help (on the ground).


----------



## jknappva

pammie1234 said:


> Good morning! Getting ready to go shopping-groceries and some needed baby items! My great nephews come today. I'm excited, but I wish my house was in better order! At least they won't be doing the white glove test! I hope to check in after they are asleep, but will probably just skim and post only to make sure I continue to get notifications. I'm sure I will be busy and TIRED! Check back later!


Those children could care less about the condition of your house. They'll be happy with play, good food and lots of love. Relax and enjoy them!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Today's funny


And YOUNGER!! LOL!
Junek


----------



## agnescr

Lurker 2 said:


> Have you been working on this despite your finger? It looks lovely- It can be annoying when the colour won't come true! At least it is something that bugs me.


I have Julie, but being an English thrower i am having to rest pin on next finger down very slow and ungainly,have another shawl on the go, just 10 rows to do to finish that,have a nice 2ply(laceweight) mixed magenta ready to start another shawl


----------



## Gweniepooh

Good morning....now to catch up.


----------



## Gweniepooh

What a gorgeous smile!!! She is a beauty! Isn't being a grandma wonderful.


sugarsugar said:


> Hello everyone..... still trying to catch up. I like to get on here in the evenings, but lately there always seems to be DD friends etc popping in and out and I cant concentrate.
> Anyway be sure that I AM reading everyone's news.
> 
> Serena is now 7weeks old (already) and now weighs.... 10lb 11oz :shock: :shock:  Certainly thriving. Latest photo showing her practising smiling......


----------



## Gweniepooh

ROFL....how I wish {cartoon about dryer} that would work...ROFL. Sorry you've been having computer problems. I checked several times on Skype to give you a "ring"but you've been offline. Hope your computer will settle down.


Lurker 2 said:


> Today's funny


----------



## pammie1234

Serena is precious! I know that she is providing loads of fun!


----------



## melyn

just had to share this with all you wonderfull people, lyn xx


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Sadly the cancer is definitely stage 3. He only has one good lung and that was the right one.


That is too bad, I hope that the treatments can kick it out. 
Hugs


----------



## Southern Gal

darowil said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-9783-1.html the first TP (I first posted in the second one).
> KP I believe started early 2011. Like you I don't know how I found it but as you might be able to tell I love it. Little did I know what I was starting when I first joined up.


oh, i saw a post from martin keith, i do miss him.we have been friends for a while now. sam, you and i started very close together. funny this international view of pen pals huh!!!!!!
baby we have come a long way


----------



## Poledra65

gagesmom said:


> Gage and I are making chocolate chip cookies, first batch out of the oven. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Cookies look great, the pups are adorable, how do you say no to those eyes. lolol


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Went for a walk with a friend to get away from things this afternoon. We both needed a break from life, this is where it lead us. That is my friend at the end of the video.


Gorgeous, that's some rushing water. Hi to your friend.


----------



## Poledra65

Kansas g-ma said:


> We used just a cardboard box the copy paper came in (lots of those in a school), covered the inside with heavy-duty foil, added a rack, stood it on end and would face it toward the sun. We always got the food done very shortly.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: I am excited to try it, just waiting until Carly is here, will make a great project I think, and we can take it camping with us.


----------



## Southern Gal

Kansas g-ma said:


> This was taken by Susan Pitts a Kansas photographer, in an area an hour plus east of my town.
> http://scontent-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfp1/t1.0-9/s851x315/10341509_10152046129706594_6489852605082842810_n.jpg


totally totally the most awsome thing i have seen. thank you for sharing


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> That is odd that you have to have separate licenses for automatic and gear stick. I can drive taxi and am working on my motorcycle license. A friend thinks I should get my truckers license probably not won't get it. I an operate fork lifts, bull dozers. front end loaders and a few more of the big machines just don't have a license for them. What I should get is my chauffeur license, I feel like one some times. :wink:


 I had thought about getting my CDL but a couple weeks or so ago, I was riding (a very short distance around the building) in Davids semi and decided it would not be a good idea, I'd probably run some poor little smart car or something over. Now a chauffeurs license would come in handy at time. lol
Problem is, our kids couldn't afford our rates unless we subsidized them. lolol


----------



## agnescr

Julie I forgot to mention that I watched "Great British Railway Journeys with Michael Portillo(possibly a repeat) last night and one of the places he stopped of at was Whitby and he visited the knitting museum there where a woman was in the process of knitting a gurnsay and explained the original sweaters and of the patterns used, wasn't long enough but interesting all the same


----------



## agnescr

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: I am excited to try it, just waiting until Carly is here, will make a great project I think, and we can take it camping with us.


No chance of that working here, we have just had lots of rain and grey skies


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> Almost ready to leave for my week or so away.
> Planning on coffee on the way with Maryanne and have heard on the radio that a fugitive from the police is holed up in a building near by with the main road through the city closed. There are other people in the building as well but no idea whether they are being held as hostages or not.
> Hope to leave in 1/2 hour and must get things finsihed to go!


Oh dear, good thing you always have knitting needles handy, never know when you might need to poke someone, hopefully they will have the guy soon and he has no hostages. Avoiding that area as much as possible is good idea. 
Have a great trip!!


----------



## Bonnie7591

TNS said:


> Or equipped with kitchen and bedroom as they could pay for a house!


 :thumbup:


----------



## budasha

cmaliza said:


> ~~~All great reasons to be VERY proud! Congrats! :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Kansas g-ma

We had excitement last night. Fire 3 blocks from me, not sure what, raining too hard this morning for me to walk down that way. Then when I decide Ill drive to McDonalds for brkfst because we dont have power, I find a big part of across-alley neighbors tree across power line (big line, bigger tree) and next-door neighbors fence. They won't let me get car out of garage! I walked to McDs in rain, was fairly wet even with total-cover rain poncho. We now have power and they are working on the tree. Landlord will have to get rest of tree taken down, it split in half.
Owner next to me will have to get fence repaired (tree-owner will be responsible, probably) but they were just ready to put house on market.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Southern Gal said:


> totally totally the most awsome thing i have seen. thank you for sharing


This is a sunset a friend took yesterday-- at our local lake.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> And YOUNGER!! LOL!
> Junek


 :thumbup:


----------



## budasha

Angora, sincerest sympathies to you and your DH. Such a difficult time for all.


----------



## budasha

thewren said:


> a full life indeed - think of all the people he helped and that he will be remembered for a very long time. --- sam


Angora, I just read the partial bio of Dr. Dobbins. What a remarkable man!


----------



## budasha

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I have found a college student who will work for food! He's wonderful. He can even fix my computer from a distance. Ahhh...technology is grand...WHEN it works! :XD:


I wish I could find one of those. I could certainly keep him/her busy inside and out. My computer is so slow as to be asleep at times  I've been trying to get someone to help me with the gardening too but they're either too busy or can't be bothered. The weeds seem to grow by leaps and bounds each day. Today, it's unbelievably cool...too cool to be working outside. It must be caused by a storm system to the south of us.

Had to take my van for repairs this morning. Am trying to sell it with the electric wheelchair and lift installed and want to make sure it is in perfect order before I do sell it. Hopefully, it will find a good home. It's been a great vehicle for me and my DH but now that he's gone, there's no need for this equipment.


----------



## budasha

Bonnie7591 said:


> I bought some of these mosquito dunks, haven't used them yet but to put in rain barrels, etc.
> http://www.planetnatural.com/product/mosquito-dunks/


Did you order these from the U.S. or are they available in Canada? Sounds like something I desperately need.


----------



## budasha

Gweniepooh said:


> Finished my first project since getting my embroidery machine up and running again. Know it's not knitting but wanted to share it. It is a belated birthday present for Marianne's housemate C.
> Since she has started crocheting I thought it would make a nice tote for her to put yarn, hooks, and small project in. I'm going to make myself one too. May modify the pattern and even add pockets.


That is so pretty. I have missed hearing about Marianne. How is she doing?


----------



## Lurker 2

agnescr said:


> I have Julie, but being an English thrower i am having to rest pin on next finger down very slow and ungainly,have another shawl on the go, just 10 rows to do to finish that,have a nice 2ply(laceweight) mixed magenta ready to start another shawl


I would be very interested to see how the mixed magenta knits up- on the Lace Party we are going to have a discussion on colour, led by Shirley, on her Saturday morning. One of the Lace Party people- who is a very fine lace knitter from Goulburn in NSW (Australia) is not at all sure that colour changes are to be desired in lace work, and I do see where she is coming from- that it could well be a situation where one used it for the garter stitch element- but that it might detract from the lace design- it will be an interesting discussion, I suspect, to follow. 
I too, am a thrower- and don't intend to change- my work is too instinctive now- I don't want to have to watch my work too closely all the time- although I do have to be careful in garter stitch, occasionally going into purl on the return- NOT a good look.
One thing at least that must be helping- I hope- the bandage on your finger is no longer massive (I think).


----------



## budasha

gagesmom said:


> Boy do I ever have a lot of reading to catch up.


Those little outfits are so cute. Great job!


----------



## budasha

NanaCaren said:


> Today I made a chicken cordon bleu casserole at the recommendation of Grant. It is sooo good. Instead of one large casserole I made it in individual servings. There is enough left over for a small casserole that we will have with a salad.


 Whaaat....no recipe? Oops..see someone has already asked.


----------



## Lurker 2

Another funny


----------



## KateB

sugarsugar said:


> Hello everyone..... still trying to catch up. I like to get on here in the evenings, but lately there always seems to be DD friends etc popping in and out and I cant concentrate.
> Anyway be sure that I AM reading everyone's news.
> 
> Serena is now 7weeks old (already) and now weighs.... 10lb 11oz :shock: :shock:  Certainly thriving. Latest photo showing her practising smiling......


Nothing more precious than a baby's first smiles. She's lovely!


----------



## budasha

NanaCaren said:


> I am heading to dreamland but before I go here a couple photos of the sky from tonight while taking the teens home.
> 
> It was amazing to watch it change form white to shade of pinks
> 
> good night and pleasant dreams to all.
> HUGS for everyone's well.
> 
> Update on my stepfather, while running blood work they discovered he has Lime Disease as well. He is being treated for it while we wait for appointments and results on the cancer.


The sky looks fierce. Was that prior to a storm?

Such a shame that he now has to fight lime disease as well as cancer. Prayers that the results of his cancer are favourable.


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> Today's funny


Love it.....would try it if I thought it would work! :lol:


----------



## budasha

NanaCaren - thanks for the recipe. I am sure to make this.


----------



## Lurker 2

agnescr said:


> Julie I forgot to mention that I watched "Great British Railway Journeys with Michael Portillo(possibly a repeat) last night and one of the places he stopped of at was Whitby and he visited the knitting museum there where a woman was in the process of knitting a gurnsay and explained the original sweaters and of the patterns used, wasn't long enough but interesting all the same


I must see if I can trace this- I think one of the ladies is working a Whitby design!


----------



## KateB

Kansas g-ma said:


> This is a sunset a friend took yesterday-- at our local lake.


Beautiful!


----------



## budasha

Lurker 2 said:


> I am afraid the operative word is HAD, we sold that house back in 1975-and the new owners set about destroying the whole garden as it had been. We bought it from a couple who had weeded out a hell of a lot- but the previous owner who had lived there all her life and died a spinster in her 90's had supplied the local florist. I hate to think what had been weeded out- we were left with not a lot- apart from the Wisteria, the pointsettia, Cinerarias, and a Fig Tree.
> And from what I could see in 1993, none of those had survived the onslaught of concrete driveway, and pushing up the roof to create a second storey.


How sad that they would destroy such beautiful plants. Here I am babying my wisteria along for some years now. It was a cutting from my mother's garden and I think this year, I'll have many blooms. I'll post a picture when it's in bloom. OF course, there's no way we could plant pointsettias or fig trees in our climate.


----------



## budasha

KateB said:


> It's the Isle of Arran and the mountain is called Goat Fell.....and no, I don't know why! :lol: It is also called the sleeping warrior as it is said to resemble such.


Fascinating picture.


----------



## budasha

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny France. Being very lazy, gd1 and Mr p are playing top trumps and I'm knitting.
> Hugs to everyone


Hope you're having a great time.


----------



## jknappva

Kansas g-ma said:


> This is a sunset a friend took yesterday-- at our local lake.


Beautiful!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Love it.....would try it if I thought it would work! :lol:


10 minutes on cool might not be too bad- but we had a horrid case here- where a 3 to 4 yearold was gradually murdered, and one of the awful things they did to her was putting her in the drier. The mother had another baby in gaol, but it has been removed.


----------



## budasha

[quote=Designer1234 
I go for a Echo cardiogram today - dh has his colonoscopy on Friday and then it is a matter of waiting for his results. 
Then I go on the l0th for a CT scan, -Abdomen and a two day stress test (not a tread mill) with one day activity and the next quiet and not much movement on the l7th and l8th and wear a holter monitor on July 4. So there is lots going on -- I am better if I can keep my mind reasonably busy- Then there are the follow up appointments - and then dealing with any results. So this gives me something to do besides worry. grin.


Will keep you and your DH in my prayers for positive results through all your tests.


----------



## Lurker 2

budasha said:


> How sad that they would destroy such beautiful plants. Here I am babying my wisteria along for some years now. It was a cutting from my mother's garden and I think this year, I'll have many blooms. I'll post a picture when it's in bloom. OF course, there's no way we could plant pointsettias or fig trees in our climate.


Not in Canada- NO!


----------



## budasha

jknappva said:


> Thank you, Gwen. I know that heart attack symptoms in women are much more subtle than in men. The pain in the arm may be from the arthritis in that shoulder but I'd rather be safe than sorry. Even though I let my Dr's receptionist know that it wasn't an emergency but rather to settle my concern, she still got me in quickly. Usually I have to wait almost a week.
> I'll definitely let everyone know what I find out.
> Thank you for the well wishes. We can never have too many.
> Junek


Pain in the left arm is always a concern and the sooner you get to see the doctor, the better. You didn't say when you were seeing the doctor, hopefully it's today. Will be thinking of you.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Another funny


And so many men have lying mirrors that show them as perpetually young, handsome and with the physique of a Greek god.. I wish I could find one that made me look forever young, slender and gorgeous. Unfortunately I think they're only made for men. ROFLMAO!!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> And so many men have lying mirrors that show them as perpetually young, handsome and with the physique of a Greek god.. I wish I could find one that made me look forever young, slender and gorgeous. Unfortunately I think they're only made for men. ROFLMAO!!
> Junek


 :thumbup:


----------



## budasha

NanaCaren said:


> Mum just messaged me, he in stage 3. Scar tissue would have been nice, that is what my sister's was.
> 
> You are welcome for the photos, my way of passing on a bit of happiness to everyone.


Oh, so sorry to hear that. Hugs to you.


----------



## iamsam

it would be different if you spoke it every day but i can imagine how wearing it could be speaking it just once in a while. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> My son and gs1 speak English but son's partner does not, gs2 is beginning to speak both and has just learnt to say Nanna. So we mostly speak French. I'm pretty good, Mr P speaks a bit of French and can understand if it is spoken slowly.


----------



## iamsam

i would be curious to know the reason. i guess the manual does take a bit more expertize to drive - one does need to coordinate between the clutch, brake and gear shift. heather, my oldest daughter, could never learn to drive a stick - she used to drive my car and i would shift gears for her telling her when to use the clutch. Heidi would be in the back seat screaming that we were all going to be killed. --- sam



KateB said:


> I don't think automatics are more expensive here Sam. As Lyn said if you sit your driving test on an automatic car then that is all you are allowed to drive, but if you pass on a car with a gear stick you can drive any other vehicle, with a few exceptions like lorries and large buses.


----------



## budasha

jknappva said:


> Thank you to all of you for the best wishes for my EKG.
> Fortunately, as Sheldon on "The Big Bang Theory" says my heart beat is as regular as a 'German train schedule'!!!
> Even I could tell from seeing the EKG that there wasn't a problem.
> A relief to finally KNOW for certain. I absolutely love my dr. He didn't belittle my concerns. But also explained fully that the arthritis and bone cysts in my shoulder would definitely cause the pain in my upper arm. My orthopedist sends him a detailed letter and x-rays every time I visit HIM so he knows exactly what is going on.
> 
> So good to hear that your EKG showed no problem with your heart but you have my sympathies for the arthritis and cysts in your shoulder. I have rotator cuff injuries in my both shoulders and know how much pain there is.


----------



## iamsam

good for you - the very best place to have coffee. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from suny france. Being very lazy lying in bed having a coffee.
> Sending hugs to yo all :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

let's trade - we could use the rain. --- sam



agnescr said:


> Can you please send some sunshine to Scotland...our 3rd day of rain and grey skies   :thumbdown:


----------



## iamsam

is she cute or what - that is quite a smile. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Hello everyone..... still trying to catch up. I like to get on here in the evenings, but lately there always seems to be DD friends etc popping in and out and I cant concentrate.
> Anyway be sure that I AM reading everyone's news.
> 
> Serena is now 7weeks old (already) and now weighs.... 10lb 11oz :shock: :shock:  Certainly thriving. Latest photo showing her practising smiling......


----------



## budasha

jknappva said:


> I promised a picture of my great great nephew. This is a picture of my sister and Jase, NOT her grandchild. Her only son is a confirmed bachelor.
> Junek


He is a cutie. Nice picture of your sister too. You look much alike.


----------



## iamsam

oh my goodness - how many times did they drop it - stick it under water - and it was still running. too funny. --- sam



jknappva said:


> Thanks, Sam. The rest of the body is fading but the heart is ticking away like a Timex!! LOL! Since you're just a few years younger than I am, I know you'll remember those commercials!!
> Junek


----------



## iamsam

where in Washington? --- sam



jknappva said:


> Unfortunately, we'll have to watch him grow up long distance. They live all the way across country in WA state!
> Junek


----------



## iamsam

oops



jknappva said:


> She's so adorable! So glad we can watch her grow up.
> But Sam is falling down on the job. We haven't had a picture of Bentley in MONTHS!
> Junek


----------



## budasha

Angora1 said:


> I am asking Admin. to remove my membership because I found that what I posted in here was automatically posted on the internet and when I googled DH's dad's name to see if there was any official news about his passing, there was my post sending them to KP to see anything and all I have said on here. Plus, I was not given authority to release news of his death. :shock: It feels so private on here but apparently it isn't and I am not saavy enough. I have learned the hard way. Maybe I will join under another name later when I am more saavy about just how public anything we say on here is. This has nothing to do with anybody on here, it is all me and my lack of knowledge that anything I say can be googled if they know the right topic that I just commented on and sadly it was about my FIL and comes up. Admin says they removed the post, but it may not even be the main post as there were several on the same page. I think you all know how much I enjoy KTP but best I take a break until I know better how the internet works. If FIL's name hadn't been used I would have been ok. That is where I made the mistake. It was in the bio and I may have said it too. My DH does not know this got posted on the internet and I am hoping he doesn't find out and hope it won't be an issue.
> 
> I must add Bushels of Hugs for all my dear friends here. You are so special.
> 
> Admin. says they removed the post but it is still there when I google it. Maybe they can't remove it from there. Oh well. Live and learn right. I think we all have a lot to learn about this internet and that there is no privacy.


Are you saying that anything we write on here is available on the internet other than in KP? I'm sorry that you are leaving and hope that you will be back soon.


----------



## budasha

agnescr said:


> this is my latest shawl Teresa Rose by stevieland,supposed to be fingering weight but I think it is nearer sport.
> 
> can't get the colour to show but it is actually apricot


That is very pretty.


----------



## iamsam

think we should all tape that on our bathroom mirrors. --- sam



melyn said:


> just had to share this with all you wonderfull people, lyn xx


----------



## budasha

NanaCaren said:


> Went for a walk with a friend to get away from things this afternoon. We both needed a break from life, this is where it lead us. That is my friend at the end of the video.


Beautiful!


----------



## iamsam

what a mess - glad no one was hurt. --- sam



Kansas g-ma said:


> We had excitement last night. Fire 3 blocks from me, not sure what, raining too hard this morning for me to walk down that way. Then when I decide Ill drive to McDonalds for brkfst because we dont have power, I find a big part of across-alley neighbors tree across power line (big line, bigger tree) and next-door neighbors fence. They won't let me get car out of garage! I walked to McDs in rain, was fairly wet even with total-cover rain poncho. We now have power and they are working on the tree. Landlord will have to get rest of tree taken down, it split in half.
> Owner next to me will have to get fence repaired (tree-owner will be responsible, probably) but they were just ready to put house on market.


----------



## iamsam

that is beautiful Kansasg-ma - thanks for sharing. --- sam



Kansas g-ma said:


> This is a sunset a friend took yesterday-- at our local lake.


----------



## budasha

sugarsugar said:


> Serena is now 7weeks old (already) and now weighs.... 10lb 11oz :shock: :shock:  Certainly thriving. Latest photo showing her practising smiling......


She sure looks a happy baby.


----------



## budasha

Lurker 2 said:


> Today's funny


I wish :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

you got that right!!! oooh - did i just say that. --- sam



jknappva said:


> And so many men have lying mirrors that show them as perpetually young, handsome and with the physique of a Greek god.. I wish I could find one that made me look forever young, slender and gorgeous. Unfortunately I think they're only made for men. ROFLMAO!!
> Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree

Just a quick note to say I'm watching the DGDs so keeping busy. Talked to Jynx and she's fine; just dealing with busy life and still issues with mom's care. She'll be back here when she can. Caren, prayers and hugs for DSF. June, glad your test came back okay. Shirley, still have you and Pat in prayers. Love those pictures of the kids. Angora, I'll send you an email..


----------



## budasha

I have finally made it to the end, at least for now. Since I've been on here for hours, it's time I did some work. Bye all.


----------



## agnescr

Lurker 2 said:


> I would be very interested to see how the mixed magenta knits up- on the Lace Party we are going to have a discussion on colour, led by Shirley, on her Saturday morning. One of the Lace Party people- who is a very fine lace knitter from Goulburn in NSW (Australia) is not at all sure that colour changes are to be desired in lace work, and I do see where she is coming from- that it could well be a situation where one used it for the garter stitch element- but that it might detract from the lace design- it will be an interesting discussion, I suspect, to follow.
> I too, am a thrower- and don't intend to change- my work is too instinctive now- I don't want to have to watch my work too closely all the time- although I do have to be careful in garter stitch, occasionally going into purl on the return- NOT a good look.
> One thing at least that must be helping- I hope- the bandage on your finger is no longer massive (I think).


Julie I have to say that I much prefer a single colour,amd the more patterned the better.I am just casting of a shawl that I knitted with yarn my friend Mary gave me and i have to say I detest it,looks nice in the ball but it knits in stripes,from cream to grey to coppers to dark brown with a gold metalic thread running through it. I just find it awful and the fact that it has some mohair in it makes it worse especially as the shawl I chose to do has nupps in it

here is the link to pattern, it is a pretty shawl and nice to knit,but NOT with this yarn

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/swallowtail-shawl

here is my ugly shawl


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> And so many men have lying mirrors that show them as perpetually young, handsome and with the physique of a Greek god.. I wish I could find one that made me look forever young, slender and gorgeous. Unfortunately I think they're only made for men. ROFLMAO!!
> Junek


I think it is called denial!


----------



## PurpleFi

agnescr said:


> Can you please send some sunshine to Scotland...our 3rd day of rain and grey skies   :thumbdown:


Coming yor way, temperature up to 28 next few days


----------



## Kansas g-ma

agnescr said:


> Julie I have to say that I much prefer a single colour,amd the more patterned the better.
> here is my ugly shawl


Oh, no, that shawl is very pretty-- nice pattern and I like the stripes, accent the lace nicely. And your work is lovely. Sorry you don't like it.


----------



## Lurker 2

budasha said:


> Are you saying that anything we write on here is available on the internet other than in KP? I'm sorry that you are leaving and hope that you will be back soon.


That is exactly what all this fuss is- that was started by Edward Snowden.


----------



## agnescr

NanaCaren so sorry to hear of your DSF problems hope they can help in some way hugs to you all x


----------



## iamsam

that is beautiful works agnes - how did you knit five sts tog? i like the color changes - would work well if you were wearing black - i just wish i could knit as well as you do - actually half as well would be great. --- sam



agnescr said:


> Julie I have to say that I much prefer a single colour,amd the more patterned the better.I am just casting of a shawl that I knitted with yarn my friend Mary gave me and i have to say I detest it,looks nice in the ball but it knits in stripes,from cream to grey to coppers to dark brown with a gold metalic thread running through it. I just find it awful and the fact that it has some mohair in it makes it worse especially as the shawl I chose to do has nupps in it
> 
> here is the link to pattern, it is a pretty shawl and nice to knit,but NOT with this yarn
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/swallowtail-shawl
> 
> here is my ugly shawl


----------



## iamsam

Julie - cut me to the quick. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I think it is called denial!


----------



## iamsam

looks like mr p is enjoying himself. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Coming yor way, temperature up to 28 next few days


----------



## agnescr

thewren said:


> let's trade - we could use the rain. --- sam


sam you are welcome to it ... will be winter before the summer arrives here I think...but on the bright side everything is green and no hosepipe ban in sight


----------



## iamsam

and i for one applaud the man --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> That is exactly what all this fuss is- that was started by Edward Snowden.


----------



## agnescr

PurpleFi said:


> Coming yor way, temperature up to 28 next few days


We will be lucky if it reaches 16C had a sweater and a fleece on this morning bbbbrrrrrrrr


----------



## Lurker 2

agnescr said:


> Julie I have to say that I much prefer a single colour,amd the more patterned the better.I am just casting of a shawl that I knitted with yarn my friend Mary gave me and i have to say I detest it,looks nice in the ball but it knits in stripes,from cream to grey to coppers to dark brown with a gold metalic thread running through it. I just find it awful and the fact that it has some mohair in it makes it worse especially as the shawl I chose to do has nupps in it
> 
> here is the link to pattern, it is a pretty shawl and nice to knit,but NOT with this yarn
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/swallowtail-shawl
> 
> here is my ugly shawl


It is not so much that a shawl cannot take colour- rather that these variegated yarns give one no control whatsoever over the process. I had noticed the mohair- and thought oooh.


----------



## agnescr

thewren said:


> that is beautiful works agnes - how did you knit five sts tog? i like the color changes - would work well if you were wearing black - i just wish i could knit as well as you do - actually half as well would be great. --- sam


Sam it's all just knit purl and yarnovers.....easy way to do nupps,couldnt use that method because of yo before nupp, works great for continental knitters but not for english throwers


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> Julie - cut me to the quick. --- sam


Sam you are the exception that PROVES the rule!


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> and i for one applaud the man --- sam


IMHO it took a lot of guts, what he did. What is your opinion of Bowe what's his name BTW?


----------



## agnescr

Lurker 2 said:


> It is not so much that a shawl cannot take colour- rather that these variegated yarns give one no control whatsoever over the process. I had noticed the mohair- and thought oooh.


Julie I searched for Sirdar "Hush" and it retails for £5.29 for 25g at that price the gold thread had better be real gold lol

44%Acrylic
27%Mohair
22%Nylon
7%Polyester

Dont mind paying that kind of price for pure wool but for man made fiber's that is awful


----------



## Cashmeregma

I have a big Thank You for Admin. They did it. Nothing but cooperation in this matter and now it is no longer showing up on the internet. I don't understand why there is no obituary in either of the two states where dad lives. If they had announced it I would not have been worried, but it seems they may be trying to keep the funeral small and private. Hmmm, hard to do with me in the family. LOL

In order to get something off the internet you have to remove it from the original site and that takes the cooperation of the people running the site. Well KP is the best in so many ways. I sent Admin a thank you but I wanted to let you know too that they are the best. Well, now I am Cashmeregma, so hi everyone. I've gone from being a goat or a bunny to a camel and perhaps a goat. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma

budasha said:


> Are you saying that anything we write on here is available on the internet other than in KP? I'm sorry that you are leaving and hope that you will be back soon.


I think it is mainly if you use a name that is being googled. I had totally forgotten that when I posted here about the Latvian twist it was on the internet when I later googled Latvian twist. Wish I had learned my lesson then, but I didn't even think about the name when I put up the bio information and it was in the bio. If you don't use a name, disease, etc. you are ok. But just think. If you are talking about a health problem insurance may in the future be able to pull up any of our posts and see what we said. Scary really. I know people have been turned down for jobs because of posts on FB or Twitter. It's a whole new world and I am just learning about it. Have you noticed how when we say something about back pain, etc., the appropriate ad comes up for it. We are hooked up in ways we don't understand for sure. As long as we understand this it's ok. Problem is I feel I am here with my friends at this KTP and you are my friends and get a little lax. Well, anyway I am back.


----------



## jheiens

Glad you're back, darlin', and that Admin was able to correct the situation.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2

agnescr said:


> Julie I searched for Sirdar "Hush" and it retails for £5.29 for 25g at that price the gold thread had better be real gold lol
> 
> 44%Acrylic
> 27%Mohair
> 22%Nylon
> 7%Polyester
> 
> Dont mind paying that kind of price for pure wool but for man made fiber's that is awful


i would be lucky to get a Sirdar yarn for $10 here- more like $15 - $20- mostly what we have easily available is the Chinese manufactured Moda Vera label from Australian owned Spotlight- which is the principle cause of the demise of our LYS.


----------



## agnescr

Cashmeregma said:


> I have a big Thank You for Admin. They did it. Nothing but cooperation in this matter and now it is no longer showing up on the internet. I don't understand why there is no obituary in either of the two states where dad lives. If they had announced it I would not have been worried, but it seems they may be trying to keep the funeral small and private. Hmmm, hard to do with me in the family. LOL
> 
> In order to get something off the internet you have to remove it from the original site and that takes the cooperation of the people running the site. Well KP is the best in so many ways. I sent Admin a thank you but I wanted to let you know too that they are the best. Well, now I am Cashmeregma, so hi everyone. I've gone from being a goat or a bunny to a camel and perhaps a goat. :XD: :XD: :XD:


So good to see you back and great that Admin were able to help x


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> I have a big Thank You for Admin. They did it. Nothing but cooperation in this matter and now it is no longer showing up on the internet. I don't understand why there is no obituary in either of the two states where dad lives. If they had announced it I would not have been worried, but it seems they may be trying to keep the funeral small and private. Hmmm, hard to do with me in the family. LOL
> 
> In order to get something off the internet you have to remove it from the original site and that takes the cooperation of the people running the site. Well KP is the best in so many ways. I sent Admin a thank you but I wanted to let you know too that they are the best. Well, now I am Cashmeregma, so hi everyone. I've gone from being a goat or a bunny to a camel and perhaps a goat. :XD: :XD: :XD:


Oh darling Cashmeregma- thank God you can laugh about it now!


----------



## Bonnie7591

budasha said:


> Did you order these from the U.S. or are they available in Canada? Sounds like something I desperately need.


I got them from Stokes seeds mail order. I had send them somewhere else but these were less expensive.

http://www.stokeseeds.com/search_results.aspx?search=Mosquito%20dunks


----------



## Gweniepooh

She is hanging in there. Has to have her knee replaced; will probably be in July but date not set yet. Her mom is about the same.


budasha said:


> That is so pretty. I have missed hearing about Marianne. How is she doing?


----------



## Bonnie7591

budasha wrote:
How sad that they would destroy such beautiful plants. Here I am babying my wisteria along for some years now. It was a cutting from my mother's garden and I think this year, I'll have many blooms. I'll post a picture when it's in bloom. OF course, there's no way we could plant pointsettias or fig trees in our climate.


Not in Canada- NO!

One of our relatives lives in Victoria,BC, she has a fig tree as well as almost every other kind of fruit inhere large yard.


----------



## jheiens

Back to a previous topic: I've been checking a lot of those numbers that come up when we click on user names to the left of our posting area. Can't believe how low my number is compared to most of y'all when I would have sworn that most of y'all were here when I joined in. Of course, I didn't get really active in posting until Sam became host because the few timesI had posted, I felt shut out and unacceptable.

So happy that attitude has changed so completely.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh

YEA!!!!!!! and I love the new name!!!!! I will let Marianne know you are back! Admin has always been good I think; at least overall.


Cashmeregma said:


> I have a big Thank You for Admin. They did it. Nothing but cooperation in this matter and now it is no longer showing up on the internet. I don't understand why there is no obituary in either of the two states where dad lives. If they had announced it I would not have been worried, but it seems they may be trying to keep the funeral small and private. Hmmm, hard to do with me in the family. LOL
> 
> In order to get something off the internet you have to remove it from the original site and that takes the cooperation of the people running the site. Well KP is the best in so many ways. I sent Admin a thank you but I wanted to let you know too that they are the best. Well, now I am Cashmeregma, so hi everyone. I've gone from being a goat or a bunny to a camel and perhaps a goat. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Yes Joy, I'm quite happy.

Agnes, your ugly shawl is so gorgeous!!!! I know it isn't traditional but I really love it.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> YEA!!!!!!! and I love the new name!!!!! I will let Marianne know you are back! Admin has always been good I think; at least overall.


I like the name too. I had orginally thought of Cashmere but ended up with Angora. Still related in a yarnly sort of way. LOL


----------



## Bonnie7591

Cashmeregma glad you got the problem sort put & are able to be back with us. You are didn't need that added stress right nw in your life.
Sugar, Serena is such a cutie.
Kansas gma, great sunset photo.
Agnes, your shawls are beautiful. Do you keep them for yourself or give away?
We are having a cold 6C/43F, wet day.it is even to go down near freezing the next two nights, grr, where is our summer, maybe I should get a tarp out to cover my tomatoes, melons & peppers. We got another 1/2 inch f rain last night.
I had the GKs overnight, Addisn has. A cold & was up 3 times in the night think I'm going to hit the couch fr a nap.


----------



## pacer

jheiens said:


> 'Night all.
> 
> Hope to talk to y'all tomorrow.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Have you begun the monumental task of figuring out the afghan? How many squares did you end up with? Such an exciting time.


----------



## PurpleFi

Cashmeregma said:


> I have a big Thank You for Admin. They did it. Nothing but cooperation in this matter and now it is no longer showing up on the internet. I don't understand why there is no obituary in either of the two states where dad lives. If they had announced it I would not have been worried, but it seems they may be trying to keep the funeral small and private. Hmmm, hard to do with me in the family. LOL
> 
> In order to get something off the internet you have to remove it from the original site and that takes the cooperation of the people running the site. Well KP is the best in so many ways. I sent Admin a thank you but I wanted to let you know too that they are the best. Well, now I am Cashmeregma, so hi everyone. I've gone from being a goat or a bunny to a camel and perhaps a goat. :XD: :XD: :XD:


What evrr animal you are it's lovely that you are back and well done Admin


----------



## PurpleFi

Time for bed here in France. Off out for the day tomorrow. 
Healing vibes and hugs to all.


----------



## agnescr

Bonnie7591 said:


> Cashmeregma glad you got the problem sort put & are able to be back with us. You are didn't need that added stress right nw in your life.
> Sugar, Serena is such a cutie.
> Kansas gma, great sunset photo.
> Agnes, your shawls are beautiful. Do you keep them for yourself or give away?
> We are having a cold 6C/43F, wet day.it is even to go down near freezing the next two nights, grr, where is our summer, maybe I should get a tarp out to cover my tomatoes, melons & peppers. We got another 1/2 inch f rain last night.
> I had the GKs overnight, Addisn has. A cold & was up 3 times in the night think I'm going to hit the couch fr a nap.


Bonnie mostly keep for myself unless I knit specially for some one, daughters etc...think this one will end up in Mary's birthday bundle in November(Mary gave me the yarn)


----------



## martina

Cashmeregma , so glad you are here with us still.
Agnes, I think the shawl is beautiful.
I went for coffee with my friend today. Bought a couple of books and some Susan Bates needles , tipping points, to try as they were on sale. However they are a bit short for me so will have a try but think I will pass them on to my sister. 
It was quite warm here today. Hope this weather stays for a while. All take care.


----------



## pacer

Sugar...Serena is adorable. Thank you for sharing her with us. 

Cashmeregma...So happy to hear that Admin was able to work with you on such a sensitive topic. So happy that you will be able to stay with us on the KTP. 

Shirley...I hope I will be able to find your comments about the use of color. I enjoy using different colors in knitting.

Kansasgma....Love the sunset. Thanks for sharing it with us.

Rookie...SO glad you are able to finally visit with GDs. Have a wonderful time and get lots of hugs and kisses.

Time to think about dinner and laundry and sleep all in the next hour or so. Setting alarm to get up at 2 AM so early to bed and early to rise for me.


----------



## cmaliza

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay now ya'll have gotten me so curious about my number and I can't get it to work (on a mac but probably just me doing something wrong) Can anyone check for me?


~~~You are #3659.....I'm sure someone has already told you.


----------



## nittergma

yes, ditto from me. Welcome back!


PurpleFi said:


> What evrr animal you are it's lovely that you are back and well done Admin


----------



## cmaliza

KateB said:


> And for me, I can't find it either!


~~~You are #37883


----------



## iamsam

i had watched that a while back - i would definitely need to practice before i tried it for real. looks easy but looks can be deceiving - worth a try though. --- sam



agnescr said:


> Sam it's all just knit purl and yarnovers.....easy way to do nupps,couldnt use that method because of yo before nupp, works great for continental knitters but not for english throwers


----------



## iamsam

i should have put lol after that - it was said tongue in cheek. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Sam you are the exception that PROVES the rule!


----------



## jknappva

budasha said:


> jknappva said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you to all of you for the best wishes for my EKG.
> Fortunately, as Sheldon on "The Big Bang Theory" says my heart beat is as regular as a 'German train schedule'!!!
> Even I could tell from seeing the EKG that there wasn't a problem.
> A relief to finally KNOW for certain. I absolutely love my dr. He didn't belittle my concerns. But also explained fully that the arthritis and bone cysts in my shoulder would definitely cause the pain in my upper arm. My orthopedist sends him a detailed letter and x-rays every time I visit HIM so he knows exactly what is going on.
> 
> So good to hear that your EKG showed no problem with your heart but you have my sympathies for the arthritis and cysts in your shoulder. I have rotator cuff injuries in my both shoulders and know how much pain there is.
> 
> 
> 
> I had rotator cuff surgery on my right shoulder about 14 yrs ago. Unfortunately my surgeon forgot to send me for physical therapy afterwards and I have limited use of that arm and, of course, arthiritis.
> You have my sympathy with the rotator cuff problem. I know how painful that is.
> The joy of getting "more mature"!!
> Junek
Click to expand...


----------



## cmaliza

My SIL sent this to me....something for us to think about, especially those with partners/parents who are beginning to show signs of dementia, etc.

Please watch the video below on Coconut Oil ... good info for everyone!

http://tv.greenmedinfo.com/man-dramatically-reverses-alzheimers-symptoms-with-coconut-oil/

Carol il/oh


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> oh my goodness - how many times did they drop it - stick it under water - and it was still running. too funny. --- sam


It was a commercial to remember!


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> where in Washington? --- sam


I think it's in the eastern part of the state. My great-niece is in the Air Force and was transferred there from one of the Dakotas. She lives in Medical Lake if you know where that is.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> I think it is called denial!


Too true!!LOL!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Coming yor way, temperature up to 28 next few days


A lovely, relaxing spot.
Junek


----------



## TNS

budasha said:


> Are you saying that anything we write on here is available on the internet other than in KP? I'm sorry that you are leaving and hope that you will be back soon.


Yes, if you search for your username or some phrase you have used on Google or another search engine you may find links to what you have posted. That's why I don't put DDs face on any photos at her request.


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> Julie - cut me to the quick. --- sam


And you notice, Sam, in my original post I said SOME men. I was thinking of you when I made that distinction... I would never lump you with those!!
LOL!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Cashmeregma said:


> I have a big Thank You for Admin. They did it. Nothing but cooperation in this matter and now it is no longer showing up on the internet. I don't understand why there is no obituary in either of the two states where dad lives. If they had announced it I would not have been worried, but it seems they may be trying to keep the funeral small and private. Hmmm, hard to do with me in the family. LOL
> 
> In order to get something off the internet you have to remove it from the original site and that takes the cooperation of the people running the site. Well KP is the best in so many ways. I sent Admin a thank you but I wanted to let you know too that they are the best. Well, now I am Cashmeregma, so hi everyone. I've gone from being a goat or a bunny to a camel and perhaps a goat. :XD: :XD: :XD:


So glad you got that mess cleared up. You didn't need that worry with everything else. So glad you're still here!
Hugs, 
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Cashmeregma said:


> I've gone from being a goat or a bunny to a camel and perhaps a goat. :XD: :XD: :XD:


So glad you are back!! Does the camel mean you go around shouting, "Mike! Hey, Mike! Guess what day it is?"
Sorry-- couldn't resist and we need a bit of humor in this sad mess. Glad you were able to get it fixed to your satisfaction.


----------



## KatyNora

Cashmeregma said:


> I think it is mainly if you use a name that is being googled. I had totally forgotten that when I posted here about the Latvian twist it was on the internet when I later googled Latvian twist. Wish I had learned my lesson then, but I didn't even think about the name when I put up the bio information and it was in the bio. If you don't use a name, disease, etc. you are ok. But just think. If you are talking about a health problem insurance may in the future be able to pull up any of our posts and see what we said. Scary really. I know people have been turned down for jobs because of posts on FB or Twitter. It's a whole new world and I am just learning about it. Have you noticed how when we say something about back pain, etc., the appropriate ad comes up for it. We are hooked up in ways we don't understand for sure. As long as we understand this it's ok. Problem is I feel I am here with my friends at this KTP and you are my friends and get a little lax. Well, anyway I am back.


So glad you were able to get help solving the problem. We would have missed you a lot. You're one of the mainstays here.


----------



## cmaliza

Cashmeregma said:


> The insurance man is coming today to take photos as the Fence people wanted $50 to come for an estimate. We have one already but the second one was harder. We told the person's insurance that if they wanted to pay for the second estimate we would do it. Don't think this should cost us any money since we were sitting in our house and all of a sudden a car comes crashing into our yard. Good thing we had the trees as the children across from us play in their front yard as back yard is filled with a pool. He was headed right that way.
> A slightly different angle and without the trees he would have hit the house going at quite a speed since he was passed out with his foot on the gas. At the time all I cared about was him though and that he would be ok. I was a wreck after it was all over with my heart pounding and shaking. Running uphill back to the house to get the fire extinguisher since his car was smoking is not an easy thing for me to do either and he was still in the car at the time. There were men that stopped and would get him out while I got the fire extinguisher. We wouldn't have moved him except that we were afraid of the car catching fire. The pictures don't show the whole area because it would take too many to show you, but he took out quite a big section of fence. He did the same thing to another tree as he sideswiped one and head on into the other one. I just posted one. I didn't even see the damage till after as I was just taking care of him and making sure he stayed calm. He wouldn't lie down so got him a chair to sit in. He was our age or older and he wanted to appear he was fine but I could tell he wasn't.


~~~Holy Moly! When did this happen? You and all are very lucky!!!!! I don't understand the insurance charging for an estimate. That's not right. SO glad you and the kids are all okay!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Bonnie7591 said:


> One of our relatives lives in Victoria,BC, she has a fig tree as well as almost every other kind of fruit inhere large yard.


I wonder if it is because Vict BC (if I remember right) is situated similar to Seattle. I've a friend there that has a BIG fuchsia plant in her yard and can do it because of the Sound or something, forgot what she told me because I was never gonna be dealing with that!!


----------



## KatyNora

agnescr said:


> Bonnie mostly keep for myself unless I knit specially for some one, daughters etc...think this one will end up in Mary's birthday bundle in November(Mary gave me the yarn)


That is a truly elegant solution. Your work is quite lovely but, not liking the multi-color, you'd not be likely to wear it yourself. I think it's safe to suppose Mary will like it since she's the one who chose the yarn.


----------



## Sorlenna

Cashmeregma said:


> In order to get something off the internet you have to remove it from the original site and that takes the cooperation of the people running the site. Well KP is the best in so many ways. I sent Admin a thank you but I wanted to let you know too that they are the best. Well, now I am Cashmeregma, so hi everyone. I've gone from being a goat or a bunny to a camel and perhaps a goat. :XD: :XD: :XD:


 :thumbup: YAAAAAY! You're back! :mrgreen:


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> i should have put lol after that - it was said tongue in cheek. --- sam


I realised that, Sam!


----------



## cmaliza

pammie1234 said:


> I can't get it to work! So someone please tell me my number. I know I've been on awhile.


~~~You are #18682 :-D


----------



## cmaliza

thewren said:


> for the most part I have quit watching the news - the other night the first five stories (Toledo station) were either shooting, stabbings robberies and people dead through no fault of their own. I don't need to hear that. --- sam


~~~I am right there with you...I hate the news!


----------



## cmaliza

KatyNora said:


> Oh, great memories, Sam. Cherry Coke from the soda fountain was *the best*!!


~~~~I SO agree......cherry cokes.....and chocolate sodas! I can still "taste" them! :thumbup:


----------



## martina

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I am right there with you...I hate the news!


I am the opposite I am an avid news follower. We always listened /watched/read and discussed it at home, so I suppose it is what I am used to doing.


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> I am the opposite I am an avid news follower. We always listened /watched/read and discussed it at home, so I suppose it is what I am used to doing.


So am I, I like to keep abreast of what is going on. Missing Al Jazeera, which has changed wave band, and I have not been able to figure out the remote to retune it!


----------



## cmaliza

RookieRetiree said:


> My sister lives in a duplex in FL --it's like 2 small houses joined together with one common wall and roof. I could probably do that because the main entries were on each far end and the common wall was the laundry rooms. But other than an arrangement like that, I don't think I'd like it. I lived in an apartment when I first moved to Chicago and 3 years of that was enough!! But, I think I'll be okay to move into a community facility if I find that I'm not okay on my own anymore---I take a lot of comfort that I have 4 very good neighbors and we watch after each other.


~~~We live in a town house....and thankfully have nice, gentle, quiet neighbors on either side. We have 4 floors....usually go up once a day (actually at night - to bed). We are talking about moving (not likely to happen soon)...would love a single floor....life would be MUCH easier, but I look at the stairs as exercise! :lol: 
Luckily in the summer we can "escape" to the country for most of the time.


----------



## iamsam

at least they kept your joining date the same. --- sam and welcome cashmeregma



Cashmeregma said:


> I have a big Thank You for Admin. They did it. Nothing but cooperation in this matter and now it is no longer showing up on the internet. I don't understand why there is no obituary in either of the two states where dad lives. If they had announced it I would not have been worried, but it seems they may be trying to keep the funeral small and private. Hmmm, hard to do with me in the family. LOL
> 
> In order to get something off the internet you have to remove it from the original site and that takes the cooperation of the people running the site. Well KP is the best in so many ways. I sent Admin a thank you but I wanted to let you know too that they are the best. Well, now I am Cashmeregma, so hi everyone. I've gone from being a goat or a bunny to a camel and perhaps a goat. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## KatyNora

martina said:


> I am the opposite I am an avid news follower. We always listened /watched/read and discussed it at home, so I suppose it is what I am used to doing.


I'm like you, martina, although there are times when I get pretty fed up with it all and have to turn the TV and radio off for a couple of days.


----------



## iamsam

nope



jknappva said:


> I think it's in the eastern part of the state. My great-niece is in the Air Force and was transferred there from one of the Dakotas. She lives in Medical Lake if you know where that is.
> Junek


----------



## cmaliza

thewren said:


> I thought you had to drive on the right to be right. although I have always wanted an English car with the steering wheel on the right - just thought it would be neat. ---- sam


~~~Get a rural mail truck!


----------



## iamsam

i have always been a news watcher - and i will watch a good national or international news show but the local news is just one murder, shooting or robbery after the other and i got tired of it. i watch scott pelley - i should start watching the bbc new we get on television. --- sam



martina said:


> I am the opposite I am an avid news follower. We always listened /watched/read and discussed it at home, so I suppose it is what I am used to doing.


----------



## Lurker 2

KatyNora said:


> I'm like you, martina, although there are times when I get pretty fed up with it all and have to turn the TV and radio off for a couple of days.


I would have to acknowledge that sometimes it does get a bit much- and I switch for a day or so. But I prefer the news any day to these wretched so called 'reality shows'.


----------



## cmaliza

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, I always thought Labor Day was the first Monday after thevfirst Tuesday.


~~~I did, too, but I looked at a calendar.....Sept 1 is Labor Day. In fact...the calendar on my phone says it is Labor Day....all day! ;-)


----------



## Lurker 2

For that matter there has been at least one person shot dead at a University in Seattle- on our Mid-day news.


----------



## cmaliza

Gweniepooh said:


> My niece lives in Arizona and her DH posted on FB today that their pool water was at 86F; usually stays around 90 in the summer. Boy does is ever feel good. Wish I had a pool.Do have a broken hot tub....hehehehe


~~~~and Lake Michigan is about 56 degrees!


----------



## KatyNora

thewren said:


> nope
> 
> 
> 
> jknappva said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's in the eastern part of the state. My great-niece is in the Air Force and was transferred there from one of the Dakotas. She lives in Medical Lake if you know where that is.
> Junek
Click to expand...

It's definitely east, Sam, maybe 20 miles or so west of Spokane. If you ever get there for a visit, June, I understand there are a couple of good yarn shops in Spokane.


----------



## Bonnie7591

martina said:


> I am the opposite I am an avid news follower. We always listened /watched/read and discussed it at home, so I suppose it is what I am used to doing.


My DH is a news junkie, watches CNN & CBC all the time"
Did you hear about the shootings in Moncton, New Brunswick last night? 3 RCMP killed & 2 more wounded. They have a suspect but haven't caught him yet. Too many crazies in the world. My husband says they should never mention the killers by name as they become famous & then the next lunatic thinks he'd like to be famous too.


----------



## KatyNora

Lurker 2 said:


> I would have to acknowledge that sometimes it does get a bit much- and I switch for a day or so. But I prefer the news any day to these wretched so called 'reality shows'.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> My DH is a news junkie, watches CNN & CBC all the time"
> Did you hear about the shootings in Moncton, New Brunswick last night? 3 RCMP killed & 2 more wounded. They have a suspect but haven't caught him yet. Too many crazies in the world. My husband says they should never mention the killers by name as they become famous & then the next lunatic thinks he'd like to be famous too.


I am afraid I think your husband has a valid point there.


----------



## Bonnie7591

cmaliza said:


> ~~~~and Lake Michigan is about 56 degrees!


The ice just went out of the lake 12 miles from me & it is spring fed also so I'm not sure what the temperature is but the kids used to come out with blue lips after their swimming lessons. I made them hooded blankets for when they came out. Took a blanket, cut a neckline in the middle, added t-shirt ribbing & a hood, they really appreciated them, in fact DS #1 asked me to make the sae for his kids. Needless to say, one f the best sellers at the concession is hot chocolate.
It is a local joke that the ice never really leaves Brightsand, it just sinks for 3 months :lol:


----------



## KatyNora

Lurker 2 said:


> For that matter there has been at least one person shot dead at a University in Seattle- on our Mid-day news.


The local news says there were four shot, one has died and another is still critical. The suspect is actually in custody. Maybe this will be one of the rare times we learn what led to this insanity.

One disheartening sidelight about this, Julie, is that US news sources are so doggone provincial that, in all likelihood, a similar incident in New Zealand would never reach us here.


----------



## Bonnie7591

thewren wrote:
I thought you had to drive on the right to be right. although I have always wanted an English car with the steering wheel on the right - just thought it would be neat. ---- sam

Here someone has imported some of those Korean "mini-trucks", they have the steering wheel on the wrong side, there are quite a few around, I can't imagine they are much good in the snow.


----------



## cmaliza

thewren said:


> it well could be - I really wasn't sure how they picked the day. when I was still in school we always went back the day after labor day. --- sam


~~~Which is how it should be! These days, school starts in mid-August, and teachers have to go back before that! August belongs to summer...not the beginning of school.


----------



## cmaliza

thewren said:


> it well could be - I really wasn't sure how they picked the day. when I was still in school we always went back the day after labor day. --- sam


~~~Which is how it should be! These days, school starts in mid-August, and teachers have to go back before that! August belongs to summer...not the beginning of school.


----------



## cmaliza

darowil said:


> I found it easy enough to drive on the wrong side (though only ever with the steering wheel on the appropriate side).
> What I struggled with was as a pedestrian-I could never work out where the cars would come from so would stand there thinking why are the cars coming from?


~~~That was always my problem....being a pedestrain trying to cross the street. Didn't know where to look for the cars! :roll:


----------



## jheiens

Sam, Medical Lake, Washington, is in the upper half of the 4 or 5 counties (?) on the eastern side at the State line.

Ohio Joy


----------



## pammie1234

Problem is, our kids couldn't afford our rates unless we subsidized them. lolol[/quote]

That is so true!


----------



## Cashmeregma

TNS said:


> Yes, if you search for your username or some phrase you have used on Google or another search engine you may find links to what you have posted. That's why I don't put DDs face on any photos at her request.


I just found this on the internet. LOL:
Enjoy your nap Angora1!... - Knitting Paradise
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-245541-64.html

Ray is home from the hospsital and I am making time to post here on TP. Friday I went to the hospital and had a session to learn how to help he get up from bed, etc.


----------



## iamsam

i suppose that is too far to go for a yarn crawl. rotflmao --- sam



KatyNora said:


> It's definitely east, Sam, maybe 20 miles or so west of Spokane. If you ever get there for a visit, June, I understand there are a couple of good yarn shops in Spokane.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> I just found this on the internet. LOL:
> Enjoy your nap Angora1!... - Knitting Paradise
> www.knittingparadise.com/t-245541-64.html
> 
> Ray is home from the hospsital and I am making time to post here on TP. Friday I went to the hospital and had a session to learn how to help he get up from bed, etc.


I have missed something here- who is Ray?


----------



## cmaliza

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is a mix of sun and clouds, 22c/72f at 09:06. Seth is here and full of energy wanting to go water plants and do some gardening.
> 
> Today's coffee
> 
> Healing thoughts for those in need and HUGS for everyone.


~~~Cheery cherries! :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## iamsam

i very much agree with that - sometimes i think that is the only reason some people commit crimes - their fifteen minutes of fame. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> My DH is a news junkie, watches CNN & CBC all the time"
> Did you hear about the shootings in Moncton, New Brunswick last night? 3 RCMP killed & 2 more wounded. They have a suspect but haven't caught him yet. Too many crazies in the world. My husband says they should never mention the killers by name as they become famous & then the next lunatic thinks he'd like to be famous too.


----------



## iamsam

the pool at the church camp i attended was mountain spring fed - talk about blue lips - but we loved it. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> The ice just went out of the lake 12 miles from me & it is spring fed also so I'm not sure what the temperature is but the kids used to come out with blue lips after their swimming lessons. I made them hooded blankets for when they came out. Took a blanket, cut a neckline in the middle, added t-shirt ribbing & a hood, they really appreciated them, in fact DS #1 asked me to make the sae for his kids. Needless to say, one f the best sellers at the concession is hot chocolate.
> It is a local joke that the ice never really leaves Brightsand, it just sinks for 3 months :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591

I made a bunch of ruffled yarn skirts last summer, DH's aunt bought them for her GGDs, she as asked me to make another as there wasn't one big enough for the oldest girl. I would like to get it done as I will see her at the anniversary the 1st weekend in July. I haven't been able to knit much yet, has anyone crocheted one of them? I knit right handed but crochet left handed so thought I might get it done that way.


----------



## pammie1234

I picked up the boys today and they did really well on the ride home. I had expected lots of tears, but there was not a one! DS and I both feel that this is such an accomplishment and shows that they are now becoming more comfortable and secure. Now getting them to bed was another matter. Both wanted to play! And yet, they were both very tired. 

I'm tired, too! I decided to rest and catch up here before eating my dinner. Of course, I decided that Sam had forgotten to start the new KTP. Duh...it's Thursday! I guess I am really tired!


----------



## cmaliza

Cashmeregma said:


> I hope it didn't sound terrible writing about the busy schedule. The hard thing is the event DH is involved in has been planned for so long and people coming from all over the country and he is in charge, conducting, etc. I told him he is replaceable, believe it or not and he knows that. Just that last few weeks have been free and much of the rest of summer is free. It is this week that so much is happening. DH was in Europe conducting a band there as a guest when his mother died and they had to cancel the concerts and he flew home. He was only there 2 weeks but left in the middle to come home. We will go if they don't make an allowance for out-of-town family. Death waits for no-one and it shows what the important things are. All this busyness means nothing when you get right down to it. It is the people in our lives that count. The funeral may be in Florida as that is where he is living but he does have a family plot in a cemetery in Ohio. I haven't had time to think, just got the call before I wrote this and trying to go through everything in my head of how we can get there, but don't even know get to where now. Just lots to be rearranged but can't rearrange or get flights till we know more. I hope it didn't sound harsh. Perhaps TMI.


~~~Heartfelt condolences....take some breaths....be peaceful.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Bonnie7591 said:


> My husband says they should never mention the killers by name as they become famous & then the next lunatic thinks he'd like to be famous too.


Oh, I so agreer with your DH on the name bit-- none of these stupid kids who shoot up someplace should ever get famous-- nor should they be allowed to publish/sell their story.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Bonnie7591 said:


> I made a bunch of ruffled yarn skirts last summer, DH's aunt bought them for her GGDs, she as asked me to make another as there wasn't one big enough for the oldest girl. I would like to get it done as I will see her at the anniversary the 1st weekend in July. I haven't been able to knit much yet, has anyone crocheted one of them? I knit right handed but crochet left handed so thought I might get it done that way.


I knit one, no more but had a friend tell me crochet was much easier for the ruffled Scarves if that is what you mean.


----------



## cmaliza

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you so much. It means a lot. I'm so glad Bill was able to do that with his dad. Things we knew and things we didn't. Details before Bill was even born. It will be wonderful to listen to. Difficult, but wonderful. We just told him we loved him. We called him often especially since he was so far away.


~~~Oh...treasure those stories...make copies! My Dad was recorded by my SIL & Bro shortly before he died....he was a great story teller and he recorded all kinds of stories on tapes. Well.....tapes were left in view on the back seat of a car......stolen. :thumbdown: :| I never heard them. Never heard the stories. I still miss them. 
I'm glad you hav ethose treasures. Make copies!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

pammie1234 said:


> Of course, I decided that Sam had forgotten to start the new KTP. Duh...it's Thursday! I guess I am really tired!


:Love it, Pammie-- this week has been all skee-wallocky because I haven't been to the Sr Center for exercise classes (they're redecorating). Having a time remembering what day is what.


----------



## iamsam

i'm not going to print any of these so i am giving you the url for a site that is full of vegetarian/vegan salads and green smoothies. how does sweet potato tandoori salad sound? i really think you should check out these recipes whether you are a vege/veg or not - i bet you will find several that you really like. --- sam

http://www.skinnytaste.com/search/label/Vegan%20Recipes


----------



## iamsam

i lost the Nottingham falcons - does anyone have the url please. --- sam


----------



## Bonnie7591

I just got this in my email, sounds really good

http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/coconut-poppy-seed-cake?pmcode=IPFDV02T&_cmp=RecipeOfTheDay&_ebid=RecipeOfTheDay6/5/2014&_mid=7519&ehid=AE1A85FDB307F16B2E2E1955BEA4DFDE711B7969

Kansas gma, did this happen near you?
http://earthsky.org/earth/parts-of-kansas-had-a-heat-burst-last-night?utm_source=EarthSky+News&utm_campaign=bed58daeef-EarthSky_News&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_c643945d79-bed58daeef-394023981

Interesting article & photos. I signed up to this site after Angora posted the link, some interesting reading.

We could sure use a heat burst tonight,forecast down to ,2C/34F, I was just out covering my tomatoes & peppers & threw some dirt over the cucumbers & beans, my corn is too tall to cover with dirt now. What a crazy year! Enough already, didn t someone say mother nature needs to be poked in The a--?


----------



## Lurker 2

My violas that I planted out yesterday, the one self sown pansy that is in flower, and the red-hot pokers.


----------



## machriste

Welcome back, Cashmeregma. You can tell how much we all didn't want to be without you!!!

Julie, all the flowers are lovely; they look very healthy!!


----------



## Lurker 2

machriste said:


> Welcome back, Cashmeregma. You can tell how much we all didn't want to be without you!!!
> 
> Julie, all the flowers are lovely; they look very healthy!!


I am hoping so- we have masses of snails but I get the eco-friendly baits


----------



## Bonnie7591

Lurker 2 said:


> My violas that I planted out yesterday, the one self sown pansy that is in flower, and the red-hot pokers.


Such pretty flowers, Julie.


----------



## EJS

Thank you Bonnie. I do have one of my kids here with 3 of the grands, they are moving as well so we will still be close to each other. I will be closer to my baby sister and many nieces and nephews.



Bonnie7591 said:


> EJS, nice gifts, I'm sure your family will love them. I hope your move goes well. You will miss your family , don't your kids live where you are now?( I may be mixed up on that)
> Caren, what a cute play mat, would e a great baby gift.
> 
> I was out doing some yard work but it keeps showering, not enough to do any real good, just enough to make me come inside.
> Agnes, I hope your house sells soon. How far to the place you plan to move?
> Julie, it sure sound like it was a good thng you sold your house, what a mess that earthquake made.


----------



## Poledra65

sugarsugar said:


> Hello everyone..... still trying to catch up. I like to get on here in the evenings, but lately there always seems to be DD friends etc popping in and out and I cant concentrate.
> Anyway be sure that I AM reading everyone's news.
> 
> Serena is now 7weeks old (already) and now weighs.... 10lb 11oz :shock: :shock:  Certainly thriving. Latest photo showing her practising smiling......


Awe, she's so cute, and so happy. Happy babies make everything so much easier.


----------



## Poledra65

pammie1234 said:


> Good morning! Getting ready to go shopping-groceries and some needed baby items! My great nephews come today. I'm excited, but I wish my house was in better order! At least they won't be doing the white glove test! I hope to check in after they are asleep, but will probably just skim and post only to make sure I continue to get notifications. I'm sure I will be busy and TIRED! Check back later!


Have fun and don't forget to rest occasionally when you get a chance.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Today's funny


 :thumbup: I could do with the 3 sizes smaller. lolol


----------



## EJS

I believe it is a permanent move but I never know for sure. You never know if we will get a separate place or just be 4 old folks sharing expenses and keeping each other company. Since my sister got our parents home when they passed it is not a bad thing living there. Besides, the events of 2012 really did bring us closer together. 
I will never forget about this wonderful group. I look forward to when things slow down again and I can keep up a bit.
EJ



thewren said:


> is this a permanent move ejs? will you eventually have your own place? --- sam --- just don't forget about us.


----------



## Poledra65

agnescr said:


> I have Julie, but being an English thrower i am having to rest pin on next finger down very slow and ungainly,have another shawl on the go, just 10 rows to do to finish that,have a nice 2ply(laceweight) mixed magenta ready to start another shawl


That's dedication.  
Looks very pretty from what can see though. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

melyn said:


> just had to share this with all you wonderfull people, lyn xx


That's so cute and sweet.


----------



## sassafras123

Cashmeregma. Yeah. So happy to read your post. Hugs SOMH.
In Napa. Long drive but got here around 5:00pm. Had dinner with family at MiniMango. Tucked into bed with lidocaine patch on shoulder. Got to take Maya out for short time this morning.


----------



## EJS

Hi Gwen, we are moving to Mesa. Very close to Gilbert I believe.
Ev



Gweniepooh said:


> OMGoodness! I was thinking of you the other day and wondering if you'd be coming to the KAP this year but here you are moving even farther away! What part of Arizona will you be moving to? My niece lives in Gilbert.


----------



## Poledra65

Southern Gal said:


> oh, i saw a post from martin keith, i do miss him.we have been friends for a while now. sam, you and i started very close together. funny this international view of pen pals huh!!!!!!
> baby we have come a long way


Wonderful to know that you Martin Keith is on KP, was wondering how he was. 
We really have come along way, all together haven't we?


----------



## Poledra65

agnescr said:


> No chance of that working here, we have just had lots of rain and grey skies


 :thumbdown:


----------



## Poledra65

Kansas g-ma said:


> We had excitement last night. Fire 3 blocks from me, not sure what, raining too hard this morning for me to walk down that way. Then when I decide Ill drive to McDonalds for brkfst because we dont have power, I find a big part of across-alley neighbors tree across power line (big line, bigger tree) and next-door neighbors fence. They won't let me get car out of garage! I walked to McDs in rain, was fairly wet even with total-cover rain poncho. We now have power and they are working on the tree. Landlord will have to get rest of tree taken down, it split in half.
> Owner next to me will have to get fence repaired (tree-owner will be responsible, probably) but they were just ready to put house on market.


You have had some excitement. Glad the power is back on, too bad about the tree though. 
Stay safe.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Another funny


 :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poledra65

agnescr said:


> Julie I have to say that I much prefer a single colour,amd the more patterned the better.I am just casting of a shawl that I knitted with yarn my friend Mary gave me and i have to say I detest it,looks nice in the ball but it knits in stripes,from cream to grey to coppers to dark brown with a gold metalic thread running through it. I just find it awful and the fact that it has some mohair in it makes it worse especially as the shawl I chose to do has nupps in it
> 
> here is the link to pattern, it is a pretty shawl and nice to knit,but NOT with this yarn
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/swallowtail-shawl
> 
> here is my ugly shawl


Oh I think it's beautiful, but then I don't get an accurate color coming through so that may make a big difference, but the knitting itself is just gorgeous!!


----------



## Poledra65

Cashmeregma said:


> I have a big Thank You for Admin. They did it. Nothing but cooperation in this matter and now it is no longer showing up on the internet. I don't understand why there is no obituary in either of the two states where dad lives. If they had announced it I would not have been worried, but it seems they may be trying to keep the funeral small and private. Hmmm, hard to do with me in the family. LOL
> 
> In order to get something off the internet you have to remove it from the original site and that takes the cooperation of the people running the site. Well KP is the best in so many ways. I sent Admin a thank you but I wanted to let you know too that they are the best. Well, now I am Cashmeregma, so hi everyone. I've gone from being a goat or a bunny to a camel and perhaps a goat. :XD: :XD: :XD:


Well we are just happy that you are staying with us no matter which fiber you choose to be.  Besides, I think Cashmere fits you. 
KP Admin really does a good job to try to accomodate everyone I think. And we wouldn't have this wonderful place without them I guess. 
Hugs. 
Well, I think a {{{{{{{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}
to everyone is in order also.


----------



## Marikayknits

cmaliza said:


> ~~~~I SO agree......cherry cokes.....and chocolate sodas! I can still "taste" them! :thumbup:


When I was about twelve years old my girlfriends and I used to go to a little neighborhood confectionery. The proprietor sold a large variety of penny candy and had a soda fountain where he sold homemade ice cream. In the back of the room he had tables where you could sit and order sodas, etc. The best treat was a concoction which I'm sure he made up. It was called an "All Around The World" and was a Coke with a squirt of every kind of syrup (cherry, lemon, vanilla, chocolate) We thought we were so sophisticated when we ordered that!!


----------



## EJS

Caught up to page 44 but need to get to bed. I have been so tired lately. The humidity is way up and really causing havoc with my joints. This too shall pass.
Ev


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> Such pretty flowers, Julie.


I am very fond of them, myself!


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: I could do with the 3 sizes smaller. lolol


Me too, :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

Just a quick pop in. I have read a few pages, come to shop for food, so have decided to do the chicken dish (if I can find a cooked chook as I'm a lazy cook being extra lazy!).
Having a nice quite time so far, really enjoying it.
Will post a sunset photo from my balcony last night. The pink around the trees is actually the sea reflecting the sky, but hard to tell which is which.
The hostage situation yesterday cleared up with the hostages safe but the guy killing himself after over 12 hours. 40 years since anything like it in Adelaide


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> My violas that I planted out yesterday, the one self sown pansy that is in flower, and the red-hot pokers.


Very pretty!!


----------



## Poledra65

EJS said:


> Hi Gwen, we are moving to Mesa. Very close to Gilbert I believe.
> Ev


I hope this will be a very good move for you and that it all works out well.


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> Just a quick pop in. I have read a few pages, come to shop for food, so have decided to do the chicken dish (if I can find a cooked chook as I'm a lazy cook being extra lazy!).
> Having a nice quite time so far, really enjoying it.
> Will post a sunset photo from my balcony last night. The pink around the trees is actually the sea reflecting the sky, but hard to tell which is which.
> The hostage situation yesterday cleared up with the hostages safe but the guy killing himself after over 12 hours. 40 years since anything like it in Adelaide


Beautiful scenery!! Glad all the hostages are safe.


----------



## Poledra65

Well, since I'm all caught up and have to be up early tomorrow, I'm off to bed. 
Good night, sweet dreams, and a sunny tomorrow. 
Hugs!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Very pretty!!


I like them!


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> I like them!


 :thumbup: Me too.


----------



## Poledra65

Okay, I really am going to bed now, or I'll never get there.


----------



## iamsam

Julie - your flowers are lovely - especially the red hot peppers. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> My violas that I planted out yesterday, the one self sown pansy that is in flower, and the red-hot pokers.


----------



## iamsam

didn't we think martin keith had died or am i getting the name wrong? --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Wonderful to know that you Martin Keith is on KP, was wondering how he was.
> We really have come along way, all together haven't we?


----------



## iamsam

beautiful sunset darowil - hope you are having a restful time and will come home rejuvenated. --- sam



darowil said:


> Just a quick pop in. I have read a few pages, come to shop for food, so have decided to do the chicken dish (if I can find a cooked chook as I'm a lazy cook being extra lazy!).
> Having a nice quite time so far, really enjoying it.
> Will post a sunset photo from my balcony last night. The pink around the trees is actually the sea reflecting the sky, but hard to tell which is which.
> The hostage situation yesterday cleared up with the hostages safe but the guy killing himself after over 12 hours. 40 years since anything like it in Adelaide


----------



## iamsam

and i also am going to be - getting sleepy. --- sam


----------



## Bonnie7591

Poledra65 said:


> Beautiful scenery!! Glad all the hostages are safe.


 :thumbuparowil, I hadn't heard about the hostage taking but since we h ave had the RCMP shootings on the east coast, that's all we have heard about. They finally cau gut the guy a couple of hours ago with no more shooting, thank God.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> didn't we think martin keith had died or am i getting the name wrong? --- sam


Someone- sorry I don't remember who, found an obituary that fit too many details not to be Martin.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> Julie - your flowers are lovely - especially the red hot peppers. --- sam


Pokers, Sam, Pokers- like the iron you poke in the fire!


----------



## TNS

Lurker 2 said:


> My violas that I planted out yesterday, the one self sown pansy that is in flower, and the red-hot pokers.


Lovely pansy and red hot pokers. The violas look really healthy and ready to go. The snails are going mad here and feasting on my few remaining pansies, but they really love the irises and have decapitated most of them.grrrrr.


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> Lovely pansy and red hot pokers. The violas look really healthy and ready to go. The snails are going mad here and feasting on my few remaining pansies, but they really love the irises and have decapitated most of them.grrrrr.


We breed some of the largest greediest snails and slugs I have encountered, but I pay extra to get baits that won't also kill the birds or hurt Ringo.

So sorry you have lost your Irises- what colour should they be?


----------



## TNS

Lurker 2 said:


> We breed some of the largest greediest snails and slugs I have encountered, but I pay extra to get baits that won't also kill the birds or hurt Ringo.
> 
> So sorry you have lost your Irises- what colour should they be?


Mostly white and yellow but also a few yellow/ brown ones. Might take sad photos later! Maybe we can arrange an eating competition between our respective monsters? :XD:


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> Mostly white and yellow but also a few yellow/ brown ones. Might take sad photos later! Maybe we can arrange an eating competition between our respective monsters? :XD:


I realised today they have been stripping my lemon tree again! I must put some baits out tonight around that too.


----------



## agnescr

TNS said:


> Mostly white and yellow but also a few yellow/ brown ones. Might take sad photos later! Maybe we can arrange an eating competition between our respective monsters? :XD:


Can I enter my slugs and snails in this competition? strip everything here ggggrrrrrrr


----------



## Dreamweaver

jknappva said:


> I need to ask for the prayer warriors to pray for my oldest son. He called me from the hospital this afternoon. As if COPD isn't enough, he's bleeding internally and, of course, they won't have the test results back until Mon.
> At least, the Dr. was encouraging. He told him it might be from a hole in his intestine but nothing they couldn't fix. But it's very discouraging for him.
> I'm thanking all of you in advance as I well know the miracles our prayers have brought.
> Hugs,
> Junek


I'm seeing this a few days late and hope that there has been some resolution by now, but about to head off to bed so will add him to the prayer list and hope I find good news later in the TP. it is SO difficult when our children are in pain. Surely hope this is something that can be corrected with minimal intervention.


----------



## Lurker 2

Dreamweaver said:


> I'm seeing this a few days late and hope that there has been some resolution by now, but about to head off to bed so will add him to the prayer list and hope I find good news later in the TP. it is SO difficult when our children are in pain. Surely hope this is something that can be corrected with minimal intervention.


How lovely to see you, Jynx- I know you have been destressing with computer games - because I get lots of invites- How are you, dear- I am pretty sure June's boy is OK.


----------



## Lurker 2

agnescr said:


> Can I enter my slugs and snails in this competition? strip everything here ggggrrrrrrr


Shall we aim for the largest number we can squash in a night- i do that with all the vindictiveness I can muster?


----------



## Dreamweaver

pammie1234 said:


> Both my teams in baseball and basketball lost tonight. That means the Heat are going to the finals ....again. Not to offend anyone, but I do not like Miami. It will now be up to San Antonio or Oklahoma City to beat them in the finals. If Miami wins I will have to take to my bed for at least a week!


It is. Ow Thurs. evening and I saw that SA was ahead. Hope they won. (We aren't Miami fans either...)


----------



## Dreamweaver

thewren said:


> I just found daralene's next big knitting project. --- sam
> 
> http://www.interweavestore.com/shimofuri-chairo-ke-bura-pattern?a=kp140530&mid=503802&rid=1863710


 Love it! It would be so comfortable to wear too


----------



## Lurker 2

Just thought I would post my new avatar here- so I can show you all how the blue Guernsey is progressing.


----------



## Dreamweaver

flyty1n said:


> You can almost count on it that he will get small amounts, 1-2 inches of your greens, olives, purples and blacks along with some yellow and rust colors. Look in the Goodwill and other type stores for a coffee grinder. By putting bits of yarn into it, in different amounts, you can make a fine fluffy "dubbing" that is used to twist around thread and tied on hooks to make flies. I hope he learns to love flyfishing and tying as much as I do.


Love the coffee grinder idea. DH collects them and he has always wanted me to get I to thing.... Doubt that will happen now that we are not going to be living in CO.... but I know I would like it.


----------



## TNS

Lurker 2 said:


> We breed some of the largest greediest snails and slugs I have encountered, but I pay extra to get baits that won't also kill the birds or hurt Ringo.
> 
> So sorry you have lost your Irises- what colour should they be?


Poorly irises, plus a few escapees


----------



## Dreamweaver

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, everyone!! Have to do a little "Grandma bragging" - my GD Abby got 7 awards the other night at her school- Outstanding Achievement in Math, Spanish, English, Technology, and Band - Honor Roll for the entire year and Presidential Award for Educational Excellence. I'm so proud of her!!! Pretty and smart, and she is learning to knit. I'm hoping she can come and spend a couple of days when school is out.
> 
> Gotta run - more errands to do! Love, Paula


WOW, she is certainly the overachiever.... Good for her.


----------



## TNS

Lurker 2 said:


> Shall we aim for the largest number we can squash in a night- i do that with all the vindictiveness I can muster?


Sounds like a plan. Do we need a referee or just send pictures..... Gross :XD: 
Maybe it should be based on weight not number? And is this compatible with being a Wildlife Trust member? Oh, the moral dilemmas.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Lurker 2 said:


> This one is for Sorlenna - Barry goes to the Beach- Barry is a Maine ****.


My DD's Buddy was a Maine **** as well and such a cool cat. We all miss him so. He loved to curl up and observe us all from under the Christmas tree and I know I will be looking for him next holiday season..,


----------



## Dreamweaver

Lurker 2 said:


> This one is for Sorlenna - Barry goes to the Beach- Barry is a Maine ****.


My DD's Buddy was a Maine **** as well and such a cool cat. We all miss him so. He loved to curl up and observe us all from under the Christmas tree and I know I will be looking for him next holiday season.


----------



## Dreamweaver

page 16.... Doubt that I will e able to make it through this week, but will make a real effort next week. I did talk to Rookie to get up to speed on all that has been happening here. You are all in my thoughts constantly, even when I am not around. hugs to all.


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> Sounds like a plan. Do we need a referee or just send pictures..... Gross :XD:
> Maybe it should be based on weight not number? And is this compatible with being a Wildlife Trust member? Oh, the moral dilemmas.


Miffy and I used to do it in Mt Eden- the squashing I mean.


----------



## agnescr

Lurker 2 said:


> Shall we aim for the largest number we can squash in a night- i do that with all the vindictiveness I can muster?


I tried drowning them in beer....but they just seem to come back for refills


----------



## KateB

KatyNora said:


> So glad you were able to get help solving the problem. We would have missed you a lot. You're one of the mainstays here.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

agnescr said:


> I tried drowning them in beer....but they just seem to come back for refills


I am too stingy to waste my money on beer for a mere snail- tried sugar water instead- have 2 patent snail traps that don't work terribly well.


----------



## KateB

Kansas g-ma said:


> :Love it, Pammie-- this week has been all skee-wallocky because I haven't been to the Sr Center for exercise classes (they're redecorating). Having a time remembering what day is what.


Love "skee-wallocky" and presume it means mixed up, out of kilter? In Florida I told a guy that DH had parked the car "all skew-wiff" (not straight) and he looked at me as though I had horns! :lol:


----------



## KateB

Lovely flowers Julie. :thumbup: I thought the raindrops (and we have plenty of them, although today it is nice) on this hosta looked lovely.


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Lovely flowers Julie. :thumbup: I thought the raindrops (and we have plenty of them, although today it is nice) on this hosta looked lovely.


We are still getting very intermittent rain fall- I really need to water the pots again!

I agree it looks a very nice Hosta! I did not say anything because I could not see drops- glad you can't either!


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> Just thought I would post my new avatar here- so I can show you all how the blue Guernsey is progressing.


Looking good Julie! :thumbup: Is this the one for your DGS?

Edit - I see from the info under your postings that it is.


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh darling Cashmeregma- thank God you can laugh about it now!


I am just reading backwards and forewards.... I am so sorry to hear of your loss and also the internet issues. I see you have returned. SO glad you did, I think we all just need to be a bit careful with naming names etc as nothing is really private except pms on here.


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Looking good Julie! :thumbup: Is this the one for your DGS?
> 
> Edit - I see from the info under your postings that it is.


I was sitting on this while talking to my friend in Australia- the edit caught me on the hop! It had not been there when I read the post!


----------



## sugarsugar

Bonnie7591 said:


> My DIL just told me this morning $16 :roll: She just quit & my son has switched to an electronic cigarette but hopefully will quit soon.


I believe around $26. here for a packet of 40s. :shock:


----------



## sugarsugar

thewren said:


> for the most part I have quit watching the news - the other night the first five stories (Toledo station) were either shooting, stabbings robberies and people dead through no fault of their own. I don't need to hear that. --- sam


I hear you Sam... it is the same here. :-(


----------



## sugarsugar

thewren said:


> we americans always drive on the right side unlike . . . . .


Now now,....... LOL


----------



## jknappva

cmaliza said:


> ~~~~I SO agree......cherry cokes.....and chocolate sodas! I can still "taste" them! :thumbup:


And 'limonade', made at the counter, with a cherry! My sister and I would combine our allowances and buy a favorite 78 rpm record each week! The only store in our LITTLE town that sold records was the furniture store!!! (I say our town..it was 12 miles away!)
Junek


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> nope


I really was guessing, Sam, but knew it wasn't on the coast.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> I would have to acknowledge that sometimes it does get a bit much- and I switch for a day or so. But I prefer the news any day to these wretched so called 'reality shows'.


At times, if I just want a little background sound, I tune to the Weather Channel. Anything is better than the so-called reality shows!


----------



## jknappva

KatyNora said:


> It's definitely east, Sam, maybe 20 miles or so west of Spokane. If you ever get there for a visit, June, I understand there are a couple of good yarn shops in Spokane.


Thanks for the info but afraid my travels days are over!


----------



## jknappva

Bonnie7591 said:


> My DH is a news junkie, watches CNN & CBC all the time"
> Did you hear about the shootings in Moncton, New Brunswick last night? 3 RCMP killed & 2 more wounded. They have a suspect but haven't caught him yet. Too many crazies in the world. My husband says they should never mention the killers by name as they become famous & then the next lunatic thinks he'd like to be famous too.


I was halfway listening this morning and I think they captured him!


----------



## sugarsugar

Couldnt resist 2 more photos......  Sorry they are a bit big


----------



## sugarsugar

KateB said:


> Hard to believe that was two years ago....I was still waiting for my boy to be born and look at him now!


He is a real little boy now. Just gorgeous.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> My violas that I planted out yesterday, the one self sown pansy that is in flower, and the red-hot pokers.


Your flowers are lovely, Julie! Are violas like pansies and like the cool, cold weather? I almost forgot you're going into winter!


----------



## jknappva

darowil said:


> Just a quick pop in. I have read a few pages, come to shop for food, so have decided to do the chicken dish (if I can find a cooked chook as I'm a lazy cook being extra lazy!).
> Having a nice quite time so far, really enjoying it.
> Will post a sunset photo from my balcony last night. The pink around the trees is actually the sea reflecting the sky, but hard to tell which is which.
> The hostage situation yesterday cleared up with the hostages safe but the guy killing himself after over 12 hours. 40 years since anything like it in Adelaide


What a lovely sky..Thank you! It's a shame when anyone dies but better he didn't take other lives before his own!


----------



## admin

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-269498-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

